# 22nd Century Convo Bread: The Feel good summer hit of the year



## Zensuki (May 17, 2019)

It's back 

That sweet golden wholemeal, House of Wheat, 
blessed by the once Ser Platypus of the Mongrel Clan,
guarded by Lord Commander Blu-Ray,
tended by Her Highness Rinoa, 
enlightened by the Great Magician Majin Lu, 
catered by the only official KFC member in NF, Raiden, 
and bequeathed to the chosen son Rai.

May its fluffy but firm buns rise to the heavens above and its thick crust hold us strong through the times ahead.


----------



## fuff (May 17, 2019)

New bread!!!!


----------



## Rai (May 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 17, 2019)

New bread 

1st page


----------



## LIBU (May 18, 2019)




----------



## root (May 18, 2019)

I'll have some for breakfast, thanks


----------



## fuff (May 18, 2019)

The vintage convo fam image! 
I also have it saved somewhere on my comp as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 18, 2019)

FIRSTTTT PAGGEEEE


----------



## pat pat (May 18, 2019)

fuff said:


> The vintage convo fam image!
> I also have it saved somewhere on my comp as well


fufffff


----------



## pat pat (May 18, 2019)

@Zensuki that opening comment is cringe...shame on you..


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2019)




----------



## fuff (May 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> fufffff


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Xel (May 18, 2019)

I keep thinking this thread title referenced 20th Century Boys (the manga)


----------



## Indra (May 18, 2019)

>netflix and chill :mjlaugh


----------



## pat pat (May 18, 2019)

This place has much less activity 
Bring ya ass motherfuckers!


----------



## justcamtro (May 18, 2019)

Indra said:


> >netflix and chill :mjlaugh


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 18, 2019)

Indra said:


> >netflix and chill :mjlaugh


----------



## Zensuki (May 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Zensuki that opening comment is cringe...shame on you..



I know you love them baguettes


----------



## pat pat (May 18, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I know you love them baguettes


----------



## Platypus (May 18, 2019)

first page


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2019)

Platypus said:


> first page


nope


----------



## Platypus (May 18, 2019)

Hussain said:


> nope


yes


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2019)

Platypus said:


> yes


nope. 
but you were close enough. It's the first post of the 2nd page if that makes you feel better....


----------



## pat pat (May 18, 2019)

Platypus said:


> first page


No


----------



## Jibutters (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2019)

oooh we new

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (May 18, 2019)

I am on vacations!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justcamtro (May 18, 2019)

Platypus said:


> first page


i can't read that.


----------



## Platypus (May 18, 2019)

Hussain said:


> nope.


yes


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2019)

Platypus said:


> yes


I said no, damn it!


----------



## Platypus (May 18, 2019)

second page


----------



## Jibutters (May 18, 2019)

Depends on post per page settings


----------



## Platypus (May 18, 2019)

I only recognise myself, 'sain, Milady, HK and Blu-rat. RIP


----------



## Courier Six (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2019)

Platypus said:


> I only recognise myself, 'sain, Milady, HK and Blu-rat. RIP


@Zef is the clown with the red hair
@Addy is the one with Pillow



Edit:
@Rai is the one with the cat?


----------



## Zensuki (May 18, 2019)

Platypus said:


> I only recognise myself, 'sain, Milady, HK and Blu-rat. RIP



Let me flex. From left to right:

You, Volatile Soul, Me, DeaththeBeast, Rali, Zef, Rai, Haruka, Milady, Pack, Fuff, Hussain, Serene, (who dat blondie in the hoodie), Ignition, Addy, MasterORB, (not sure).


----------



## Courier Six (May 18, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> who dat blondie in the hoodie,


@Indra


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Zensuki (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Indra (May 19, 2019)




----------



## LIBU (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (May 19, 2019)

Convo title is dumb. 

I live in a country with no seasons you idiots


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 19, 2019)

Have you think of that??!! 

No you didn't


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rai (May 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dergeist (May 19, 2019)

In the order of prirority.
Work
Chatting with convo fam
Working out
Summer holiday 
Chilling and binging

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LIBU (May 19, 2019)

Does kakashi shows new jutsu in mirai novel? Anybody had read it


----------



## Rai (May 19, 2019)

Today! Final episode of Game of Thrones!


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2019)

Rai said:


> Today! Final episode of Game of a Thrones!


This season has been a mess. Did you see the 1million signature on a remake of the season? lmao everyone is salty


----------



## Jibutters (May 19, 2019)

Rai said:


> Today! Final episode of Game of a Thrones!


It went by so fast!!


----------



## dergeist (May 19, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> It went by so fast!!


Shit tends not to hang around.


----------



## Zensuki (May 19, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Convo title is dumb.
> 
> I live in a country with no seasons you idiots



There's no such thing as no seasons


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 19, 2019)

Daenerys


----------



## Zensuki (May 19, 2019)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2019)

GOT is such shit holy moly.mm


----------



## Zensuki (May 19, 2019)

Bran


----------



## Ignition (May 20, 2019)

Wow 1 year later and that convo fanart I did is cringe as hell 
Rip the convo members we lost on the way.

And sorry for those whose hair and skin color was totally wrong XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (May 20, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Wow 1 year later and that convo fanart I did is cringe as hell
> Rip the convo members we lost on the way.
> 
> And sorry for those whose hair and skin color was totally wrong XD


I think that art is fun and a good memory! You should do an updated one


----------



## Dreamchaser101 (May 20, 2019)

Indra said:


> GOT is such shit holy moly.mm


How come so many shows are going through seasonal rot these days?


----------



## Ignition (May 20, 2019)

I can't believe how beyond retarded Jon Snow is in this season.


----------



## Ignition (May 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Bran



It feels so awkward. You can tell no one is taking him seriously.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> There's no such thing as no seasons


suck your seasons


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2019)

Sorry if I'm inactive lately. Was terribly sick for one whole week. Then this week my cousin came so I had to show her around. Didn't even get to do nf brainteasers


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sorry if I'm inactive lately. Was terribly sick for one whole week. Then this week my cousin came so I had to show her around. Didn't even get to do nf brainteasers


----------



## Jibutters (May 20, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 20, 2019)

I'm gonna try and avoid Kiba obession for about a month on NF.

How long do you think I'll last ?

I really need to find more interests


----------



## Rai (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Xel (May 20, 2019)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I'm gonna try and avoid Kiba obession for about a month on NF.
> 
> How long do you think I'll last ?
> 
> I really need to find more interests



Got any other characters to switch over to?

I do that all the time, so even though I'm still as obsessed with Fuu as before I have him take a backseat occasionally


----------



## Rai (May 20, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Zef is the clown with the red hair
> @Addy is the one with Pillow
> 
> 
> ...



Yep that is me!


----------



## Rai (May 20, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sorry if I'm inactive lately. Was terribly sick for one whole week. Then this week my cousin came so I had to show her around. Didn't even get to do nf brainteasers



Get better soon HK


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 20, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Got any other characters to switch over to?
> 
> I do that all the time, so even though I'm still as obsessed with Fuu as before I have him take a backseat occasionally



Bakugou and Kirishima


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Zef is the clown with the red hair
> @Addy is the one with Pillow
> 
> 
> ...


i am all of them


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 20, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sorry if I'm inactive lately. Was terribly sick for one whole week. Then this week my cousin came so I had to show her around. Didn't even get to do nf brainteasers


Hope you get better.
We miss you.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2019)

Feel better @Haruka Katana



Ignition said:


> I can't believe how beyond retarded Jon Snow is in this season.


Jon only had two lines this season:
"mah kween"
"i dont want it"


Dreamchaser101 said:


> How come so many shows are going through seasonal rot these days?


I don't really know. I think people have good ideas for shows/movies, but not good ideas for endings.

The way this happened was low key an insult.

Bran the broken 

Like what was the point of Jon's snow Targaryn introduction? The only thing it did was sever his relationship with Dany, and therefore allowing Bran to become King by the finale.

Hilarious. 10/10 writing


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 20, 2019)

Damn Trump on banning Huawei.


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2019)

They think it plays well with his base so they hit hard smh.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Damn Trump on banning Huawei.


when those elections were going, I was hoping Trump would win. Thinking that Hell hag Hillary would cause more damage with more American's terrorism & wars.

I am starting to doubt it now with Trump. 
even tho from another perspective, his actions might be good depending on how big the crack between the U.S & the rest of the world is going to be because of his action... 



and it's already guaranteed that he will win in 2020 as well. let's see how much more can the world handle from the U.S....


----------



## Rai (May 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (May 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 20, 2019)

Hussain said:


> when those elections were going, I was hoping Trump would win. Thinking that Hell hag Hillary would cause more damage with more American's terrorism & wars.
> 
> I am starting to doubt it now with Trump.
> even tho from another perspective, his actions might be good depending on how big the crack between the U.S & the rest of the world is going to be because of his action...


Dude, whoever gets to sit his/her ass in the Oval office is gonna nuke all the countries they consider a threat to the US and its bussiness. You just can't expect a major peace from a US president. 



> and it's already guaranteed that he will win in 2020 as well. let's see how much more can the world handle from the U.S....


He will win.
Trump ain't leaving till 2024.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 20, 2019)

Jibutters said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2019)

@Zensuki Got my set ready.

When you and Milady want to play?


----------



## Ignition (May 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> I think that art is fun and a good memory! You should do an updated one



Too time consuming


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Damn Trump on banning Huawei.


find all this stupid tbh. Not a Huawei fan but this is petty


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 20, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> find all this stupid tbh. Not a Huawei fan but this is petty


Trump and Google got butthurt cuz Huawei didn't want to cooperate with their spying program.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 20, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Too time consuming


----------



## Jibutters (May 20, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


>


What's up??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 20, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> What's up??


Just got home from my tennis practice. Hbu?


----------



## Zensuki (May 21, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> suck your seasons



Take that back 



Haruka Katana said:


> Sorry



Yeah you better be 



Hussain said:


> it's already guaranteed that he will win in 2020



He just lost the mid terms by a big margin. Nothings guaranteed, they haven't even started their campaigns. 



Indra said:


> @Zensuki Got my set ready.
> 
> When you and Milady want to play?



Tomorrow night?


----------



## Ignition (May 21, 2019)

I want Tulsi to win, she seems reasonable (and is pretty).


----------



## Ignition (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Indra (May 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Tomorrow night?


Down. What time? I get off work pretty late in EST time (like around 1130 pm)


----------



## Zensuki (May 21, 2019)

Indra said:


> Down. What time? I get off work pretty late in EST time (like around 1130 pm)



Yeah sound.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> He just lost the mid terms by a big margin. Nothings guaranteed, they haven't even started their campaigns.


it is. 
there is no way Netanyahu would fire him after he was very obedient.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2019)

You can not hide from these eyes. Happy Birthday @Li Mu


----------



## Trojan (May 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> You can not hide from these eyes. Happy Birthday @Li Mu


thanks


----------



## Musashi (May 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> You can not hide from these eyes. Happy Birthday @Li Mu



Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it is.
> there is no way Netanyahu would fire him after he was very obedient.



Oh no here comes Hussain with his Jewish conspiracy theories


----------



## Trojan (May 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Oh no here comes Hussain with his Jewish conspiracy theories


you will see... 

next year I will remind you of how naive you are...


----------



## Zensuki (May 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you will see...
> 
> next your I will remind of how naive you are...


----------



## Trojan (May 21, 2019)

I know right? 
I mean have you seen any nation that so pathetic, its own citizens can't work until they pledge loyalty to a foreign power? 

(this is but one example lol)


and here I thought we (the Arab in general) had it bad.... 
thank God they haven't reached this level,,,,yet at least.


----------



## Zensuki (May 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I mean have you seen any nation that so pathetic, its own citizens can't work until they pledge loyalty to a foreign power?



I don't disagree with you on that but you got it twisted with your conspiracy theories  
US uses Israel as a buffer state and to have power over the conflicts in the Middle East. 
American law concerning Jews is hella weird though, probably because Israel has a big lobbying power in the US political system.


----------



## Trojan (May 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I don't disagree with you on that but you got it twisted with your conspiracy theories
> US uses Israel as a buffer state and to have power over the conflicts in the Middle East.
> American law concerning Jews is hella weird though, probably because Israel has a big lobbying power in the US political system.



I don't twist no nothing... 
But I guess, perhaps you are not THAT naive that you know this much at least...


----------



## Rai (May 21, 2019)

Politics


----------



## Trojan (May 22, 2019)

* *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LIBU (May 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 22, 2019)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I'm gonna try and avoid Kiba obession for about a month on NF.
> 
> How long do you think I'll last ?
> 
> I really need to find more interests



2 days in, and I've already failed 

*sigh*


----------



## Indra (May 22, 2019)

@Zensuki how about tonight?


----------



## Jibutters (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Zensuki (May 22, 2019)

Indra said:


> @Zensuki how about tonight?



Won't be able to play for a while


----------



## Indra (May 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Won't be able to play for a while




Finally get my setup too 

Its np. Tell me when you are free. Is milady busy as well?


----------



## Rai (May 22, 2019)




----------



## fuff (May 23, 2019)

Struggles...when I want to take a nap it happens quick. When I want to fall asleep it doesn’t


----------



## LIBU (May 23, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rai (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ignition (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ignition (May 23, 2019)

Ouch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 23, 2019)

So Sauce is getting another novel 'Retsuden'? Wonder what will it be about

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (May 23, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> So Sauce is getting another novel 'Retsuden'? Wonder what will it be about


More Sauce is always good tho, even better in Kishis art


----------



## Indra (May 24, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> So Sauce is getting another novel 'Retsuden'? Wonder what will it be about


Hentai


----------



## Jibutters (May 24, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Ignition (May 24, 2019)

pfft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (May 24, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Morning


Morning!!! Finally Friday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (May 24, 2019)

fuff said:


> Morning!!! Finally Friday


I know I am so happy I can finally get some sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (May 24, 2019)

@Addy Supernatural is going end with 15 seasons


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2019)

Ignition said:


> pfft


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

Ignition said:


> pfft






@King1


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2019)

Rai said:


> @Addy Supernatural is going end with 15 seasons


really? i hope the newest season is good because when their mom came back to life i checked out


----------



## King1 (May 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @King1


 Shirou 

I cringe every time I see that guy


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> Shirou
> 
> I cringe every time I see that guy


do you need a Shirou in your life?


----------



## King1 (May 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> do you need a Shirou in your life?


What do you think?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> What do you think?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

Now that I think of it 

it is kind of funny that Shirou (Archer -UBW) and Gilgamesh (Archer - ZERO) on the surface share similar abilities


@King1 probably LOVES that


----------



## King1 (May 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> it is kind of funny that Shirou (Archer -UBW) and Gilgamesh (Archer - ZERO) on the surface share similar abilities


In a sense yes but as Gil said, shirou/archer is a faker. They may share the same abilities but Gilgamesh is the original, the masterpiece while archer is fake. 

Don’t compare a counterfeit(shirou) to the original (Gil)


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> In a sense yes but as Gil said, shirou/archer is a faker. They may share the same abilities but Gilgamesh is the original, the masterpiece while archer is fake.
> 
> Don’t compare a counterfeit(shirou) to the original (Gil)


idk both are dead though


----------



## Rai (May 24, 2019)




----------



## King1 (May 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> idk both are dead though


Filler


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> Filler


Yes I forgot the Canon was him being forever trapped in Sakura's stomach 

my apologies


----------



## Trojan (May 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


>



I see nothing wrong with  what he said...


----------



## Jibutters (May 24, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with it


----------



## Jibutters (May 24, 2019)

Just because you're correct doesn't mean you're right


----------



## Jibutters (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (May 24, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Just because you're correct doesn't mean you're right


true. U_U

let's say that a regime in X country sponsors terrorism to Y country to overthrow the government.   
Y country's government believes that they should avenge themselves do the same to the regime in X country whenever possible. Hopefully to avoid any future attempts for this to be repeated. 

They are probably correct to do that, but is it the right thing to do? Taking into consideration that innocent civilians will be
killed in the other country? 

thank you.... U_U


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 24, 2019)

I wonder if when Hussain sleeps does he even dream about politics as well


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> true. U_U
> 
> let's say that a regime in X country sponsors terrorism to Y country to overthrow the government.
> Y country's government believes that they should avenge themselves do the same to the regime in X country whenever possible. Hopefully to avoid any future attempts for this to be repeated.
> ...


for me at least it isn't the right thing to do, nor is it the correct one ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Trojan (May 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> for me at least it isn't the right thing to do, nor is it the correct one ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


why is it not correct? 
you will keep waiting for them to do more and more wars and kill your people? 
you already experienced their doing first hand, and they are not planning to stop trying any time soon... 



Kuzehiko said:


> I wonder if when Hussain sleeps does he even dream about politics as well


couldn't tell you. I forget my dreams almost immediately...  
 the little remains, nothing of politics comes to mind. Surprisingly enough lol


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why is it not correct?
> you will keep waiting for them to do more and more wars and kill your people?
> you already experienced their doing first hand, and they are not planning to stop trying any time soon...


I can deal with the spies in my country but going about doing some sleazy like thing similar to them, doing a fake uprising and putting in a puppet to suppress innocents is pushing a lie and spreading corruption


instead there are more transparent ways to go about it 

diplomatic ways too (hopefully)

but if it ever goes to actual war then I hope to go about said war facing only combatants and not attacking civilians, lands, etc... 


hard I know but even if I lose I did the "correct and right" thing


----------



## Trojan (May 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I can deal with the spies in my country but going about doing some sleazy like thing similar to them, doing a fake uprising and putting in a puppet to suppress innocents is pushing a lie and spreading corruption
> 
> 
> instead there are more transparent ways to go about it
> ...


you might be right, but that does not mean you are correct. 



> diplomatic ways too (hopefully)


there is no such thing. He who has the power rules... :V




> but if it ever goes to actual war then I hope to go about said war facing only combatants and not attacking civilians, lands, etc...


there is no such thing anymore


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you might be right, but that does not mean you are correct.
> 
> 
> there is no such thing. He who has the power rules... :V


that is when you think "correct" is only based off everything before death without any consequences/errors



don't want to mess with the justice I am going to get after death since that eventual TRUTH is unavoidable

it is not about the result but the effort/intention


----------



## Trojan (May 24, 2019)

another example to support that character that I don't know who he is... 

I remember taking a calculus exam at some point, and they wanted the derivative of something.
let's say 5^4 , and there were 2 ways. One fugly long way, and the short-hand way.

I used the short-hand way.

and that bitch detected 6 points (I.E the full score), even though my answer was correct, but it was not "the right way"! 
I don't know why the education system is so retarded tbh.

who's in their right mind will have one way that takes 1 second to solve, and another way that takes 10 minutes to do, and will go with the 2nd one? 

I mean sure the second one looks fancier and might make you look "smarter" with long ass equations, but ain't no one cares about that shit!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> another example to support that character that I don't know who he is...
> 
> I remember taking a calculus exam at some point, and they wanted the derivative of something.
> let's say 5^4 , and there were 2 ways. One fugly long way, and the short-hand way.
> ...


yeah that is just the prof pushing their method

like those opinion journal pieces pushing an opinion as actual news

but lol @Hussain you know that Shirou stuff was not only out of context but also misinterpreted and I believe also poorly translated

don't take it seriously it is just a joke in the fandom 


Shirou is not some wise man lol


----------



## Trojan (May 24, 2019)

lol, I have seen those pics before. But I honestly that calc exam's question still bothers me even though it's been years now...  
I guess it was a chance to get it out


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> that is when you think "correct" is only based off everything before death without any consequences/errors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 24, 2019)

*TOO DEEP*


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> lol, I have seen those pics before. But I honestly that calc exam's question still bothers me even though it's been years now...
> I guess it was a chance to get it out



Literally had a nightmare about a Calc project that I had in 2011.


----------



## Jibutters (May 24, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Literally had a nightmare about a Calc project that I had in 2011.


Calc nightmare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fiona (May 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (May 25, 2019)

Fiona said:


>


heyyy stranger! I havent seen you post in a long time 

hows life?


----------



## Ignition (May 25, 2019)

Gil likes getting roasted by DIO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 25, 2019)

Fate sucks


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Ignition (May 25, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Fate sucks



Only the 2004 FSN adaptation, Apocrypha and Last Encore, the rest are entertaining.


----------



## Fiona (May 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> heyyy stranger! I havent seen you post in a long time
> 
> hows life?



I'm so sorry! Right after I posted that I kind of dozed off!  


But everything is going relatively okay. I have just been so busy that I haven't been able to keep up with any of my usual Manga's or Anime's and thus haven't had much time to jump on here. I am hoping though I can use this holiday weekend to get caught up on everything.  



How have you been?


----------



## LIBU (May 25, 2019)

Recently i have stopped caring about which day is today...is it Sunday? Or is it Monday?... I feel like it's just "Another Day'' ..... It's so freaking "Repetitive"

Maybe it's just me


----------



## Xel (May 25, 2019)

I keep losing track of days of the week cause my work schedule is irregular


----------



## Rai (May 25, 2019)

Fiona said:


>


----------



## Fiona (May 25, 2019)

Rai said:


>


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rai (May 25, 2019)

Fiona said:


>


----------



## fuff (May 25, 2019)

Fiona said:


> I'm so sorry! Right after I posted that I kind of dozed off!
> 
> 
> But everything is going relatively okay. I have just been so busy that I haven't been able to keep up with any of my usual Manga's or Anime's and thus haven't had much time to jump on here. I am hoping though I can use this holiday weekend to get caught up on everything.
> ...


not bad  its the same old same old with me lol


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2019)

@Haruka Katana 

do you still have the interview where Kishi stated that only ikemoto has the right to continue his work (As in manga Boruto)
or something to that effect?


----------



## Jibutters (May 25, 2019)

Where's the convo prefix tag??


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Haruka Katana
> 
> do you still have the interview where Kishi stated that only ikemoto has the right to continue his work (As in manga Boruto)
> or something to that effect?


Idk. Does Platypus storage not have it? Tho I'm 100% sure that Kishi said that


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Idk. Does Platypus storage not have it? Tho I'm 100% sure that Kishi said that


@Platypus storage, do you have it?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 25, 2019)

Yo @Hussain I found it  It was translated by VIZ as expected. Platz might still have it too but too lazy to look up in NF



*Spoiler*: __ 










BONUS (found the NF page):



@Indra
I see you 

@Rai

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2019)

> l*ol, good luck on that canon argument lmao, not exactly concrete stuff to use as fuel for canon imo.....*



they use the manga in NBD already.
it just some people saying "novels should be used as well" and all that shit. 
and then some other guy came and say that even the filler in the anime is canon and should be used in arguments


----------



## fuff (May 26, 2019)

damn that bromance with ikemoto, kishimoto....


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> they use the manga in NBD already.
> it just some people saying "novels should be used as well" and all that shit.
> and then some other guy came and say that even the filler in the anime is canon and should be used in arguments


next time tag me if you want to reply to me 

Not sure how that counters those arguments tho


----------



## Jibutters (May 26, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## LIBU (May 26, 2019)

Tragedy at the airport
Got my wallet stolen, lost every identity proof, on top of this my phone's battery gave up on me...... Today was one of the worst day of my life


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 26, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Tragedy at the airport
> Got my wallet stolen, lost every identity proof, on top of this my phone's battery gave up on me...... Today was one of the worst day of my life


Sorry to hear that.
Everything will be alright. 
Everyone has had days like these!


----------



## LIBU (May 26, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Everything will be alright.
> Everyone has had days like these!


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Tragedy at the airport
> Got my wallet stolen, lost every identity proof, on top of this my phone's battery gave up on me...... Today was one of the worst day of my life



So sorry to hear this    . Lost my passport abroad a few years ago.


----------



## Jibutters (May 26, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Tragedy at the airport
> Got my wallet stolen, lost every identity proof, on top of this my phone's battery gave up on me...... Today was one of the worst day of my life


Are you at the airport close to home or at the destination airport??

Sorry to hear that sounds like the worst


----------



## Ignition (May 26, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Tragedy at the airport
> Got my wallet stolen, lost every identity proof, on top of this my phone's battery gave up on me...... Today was one of the worst day of my life



That really sucks


----------



## fuff (May 26, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Tragedy at the airport
> Got my wallet stolen, lost every identity proof, on top of this my phone's battery gave up on me...... Today was one of the worst day of my life


sorry to hear that. Make sure you cancel any credit cards/debit cards even if you are out of country atm


----------



## LIBU (May 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> So sorry to hear this    . Lost my passport abroad a few years ago.





Jibutters said:


> Are you at the airport close to home or at the destination airport??
> 
> Sorry to hear that sounds like the worst





Ignition said:


> That really sucks



Arrived at home an hour ago, It was definitely the worst thing happened to me in while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (May 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> So sorry to hear this    . Lost my passport abroad a few years ago.


sorry to hear that as well. how was the process-did you lose it back home or in another country?


----------



## LIBU (May 26, 2019)

fuff said:


> sorry to hear that. Make sure you cancel any credit cards/debit cards even if you are out of country atm



Need to do a lot of things next morning.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2019)

fuff said:


> sorry to hear that as well. how was the process-did you lose it back home or in another country?



another country. i went to the embassy and got a new one. very disturbing.


----------



## Jibutters (May 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> another country. i went to the embassy and got a new one. very disturbing.


That's scary man. How did they verify you for a new one at the embassy? Just your ID??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> That's scary man. How did they verify you for a new one at the embassy? Just your ID??



Yeah I had other forms of ID .


----------



## fuff (May 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I had other forms of ID .


That’s good you had that, it would have been headache more so if you didn’t..........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (May 26, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Tragedy at the airport
> Got my wallet stolen, lost every identity proof, on top of this my phone's battery gave up on me...... Today was one of the worst day of my life


you'll get it back eventually. As in reapplying for your cards and stuff. 

I've mistook someone else's baggage as mine in the airport before. Had to travel back to the airport just to retrieve my own baggage, it was tiring. At least I got my baggage back I guess. Japan is a relatively safe place to lose your stuff


----------



## Courier Six (May 27, 2019)

Why is there still no prefix for this convo


----------



## Rai (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (May 27, 2019)

@Zensuki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 27, 2019)

I honestly always forget that I am subbed to VIZ 

I get a YuGiOh card in the mail and I am just like huh? (I don't think I got one post Decemeber though when they changed the format...  wonder if they still do it)


----------



## Rai (May 27, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Tragedy at the airport
> Got my wallet stolen, lost every identity proof, on top of this my phone's battery gave up on me...... Today was one of the worst day of my life



Sorry to hear that  I once lost my Identification Card
 when I was traveling in another country few years ago luckily I didn’t any trouble to take the plane back to home


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 27, 2019)

WHOA @Rai is a mod now? 

lol CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Rai (May 27, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> WHOA @Rai is a mod now?
> 
> lol CONGRATULATIONS



Thank you, Review!


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 28, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I honestly always forget that I am subbed to VIZ
> 
> I get a YuGiOh card in the mail and I am just like huh? (I don't think I got one post Decemeber though when they changed the format...  wonder if they still do it)


Wait you got yours??? I haven't.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 28, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Wait you got yours??? I haven't.


they're moslty some weird ass cards I never heard about too

what is the "LINK SYSTEM"?


YU GI OH has changed


----------



## Jibutters (May 28, 2019)

Glad it worked out @LIBU


----------



## Jibutters (May 28, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 28, 2019)

OH? To think GINTAMA did it better?


----------



## Rai (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

it's a bit disturbing that the @Platypus did not return to his duties as a mod...


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's a bit disturbing that the @Platypus did not return to his duties as a mod...



I would retire if I had to deal with you as well.


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I would retire if I had to deal with you as well.


but I am not part of his duties, so he does not have to deal with me...


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> but I am not part of his duties, so he does not have to deal with me...



How is your week going so far buddy?


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How is your week going so far buddy?


Decent, thank you... 

this night was the "night of power/decree" so I was in the mosque for like 2:30 hours. Kappa
This day went by fast...


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Decent, thank you...
> 
> this night was the "night of power/decree" so I was in the mosque for like 2:30 hours. Kappa
> This day went by fast...



What are your plans for Eid?


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> What are your plans for Eid?


none tbh. 
Will see what will happen when it comes...


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I would retire if I had to deal with you as well.


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


>


why are you so rude to me?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why are you so rude to me?





Cheer up my son.


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Cheer up my son.


transfer all of your rep power to me..


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> transfer all of your rep power to me..



How much rep do you have?


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How much rep do you have?


10530.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> 10530.



Yuck, imagine being this poor and ghetto 

Ewwwwww


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

So this is what poverty smells like


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Yuck, imagine being this poor and ghetto
> 
> Ewwwwww


hence why I need you to transfer your power to me.  

how rich are you?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> hence why I need you to transfer your power to me.
> 
> how rich are you?



I got negged for 15 million in December so I am merely a shell of my former self.


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I got negged for 15 million in December so I am merely a shell of my former self.



by who? 

but anyway, how rich you are now


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> by who?
> 
> but anyway, how rich you are now



By the staff 

Take a guess how much I have then ill tell you, we'll play a game


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

@Hussain

Here is how the game works. I will give you 5 chances to guess my current rep amount. You don't have to be precise, you just have to guess the first two digits.

If you're correct, I will rep you. If you're wrong, I'll neg you.

Do you consent?


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> By the staff
> 
> Take a guess how much I have then ill tell you, we'll play a game


Well, since you have a 235 dumb rating, I would imagine they thought that being not so smart & having too much power is a deadly combo... 

I guess you have 24,700,000 rep


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, since you have a 235 dumb rating, I would imagine they thought that being not so smart & having too much power is a deadly combo...
> 
> I guess you have 24,700,000 rep



How the fuck...


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

What just happened?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

How you do that?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

*checks preferences to make sure rep is DISABLED*


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Explain yourself.


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

bitch, where are my reps? 

Also, not having a 235 dumb rating is a good start...


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> bitch, where are my reps?
> 
> Also, not having a 235 dumb rating is a good start...



H-how did you know?


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> H-how did you know?


take a guess... 
I will give you 5 chances... 
you can use them all on 1 post if you want...


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> take a guess...
> I will give you 5 chances...
> you can use them all on 1 post if you want...





I'm not playing your games.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

I h-have a theory but I'm too shy to say it, w-what if I'm wrong and Hussain laughs at me?!?!!?


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I'm not playing your games.


Well, you wouldn't have guessed anyway... 

I calculated it, obviously. I have all the information I need. 


1 rep power = 2,000 reputation points
1 rep power = 25 posts
1 rep power = 2 days joined
1 rep power = 1 trophy point

I looked up your trophy, which you have 5606
I took your post number and divided it by 25 
you have joined here for more or less 13 years, multiply that with the number of days in 1 year, and then divide it by 2.

I added the results. 


I know your rep power from previous reps.
I subtracted the 2 numbers, to know your rep power through your pure rep power.

and then multiplied that number by 2000


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2019)

Jib I'm mad at you.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, you wouldn't have guessed anyway...
> 
> I calculated it, obviously. I have all the information I need.
> 
> ...





Well DAMN. You put in the work. I'm impressed.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 28, 2019)

this is @Hussain


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Rai (May 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (May 29, 2019)

I want to sleep but I don't feel like going to sleep!


----------



## fuff (May 29, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I want to sleep but I don't feel like going to sleep!


Struggles


----------



## Platypus (May 29, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's a bit disturbing that the @Platypus did not return to his duties as a mod...


Nothing happens here anymore except for the same handful of spastic NB'ers & co. reposting the same shit ad nauseam. Kekkou desu. 

[HASHTAG]#HussainForMod2019[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2019)

@Indra 
our boy being badass ina chinese game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (May 29, 2019)

Good morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2019)

Morning!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2019)

Hussain actually having a brain...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 29, 2019)

Lmaoooo the naruto blazing devs just gave everyone 500 free pearls ( equivalent of ten multis)  due to a technical error


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2019)

@Blu-ray @Indra i swear, rwby s now animated by a nun when weiss has a fuckng uniboob while hte old shitty model had normal boobs


----------



## Trojan (May 29, 2019)

tomorrow BBM will die...


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2019)

Hussain said:


> tomorrow BBM will die...


i odnt know a single person who ever used it


----------



## Trojan (May 29, 2019)

Addy said:


> i odnt know a single person who ever used it


hence why it will officially die tomorrow.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 29, 2019)




----------



## fuff (May 29, 2019)

hows life ppl?


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 29, 2019)

fuff said:


> hows life ppl?


Tiring.
Hbu?


----------



## fuff (May 29, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Tiring.
> Hbu?


Same!


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2019)

I am seriously getting to hate this time of the day...

> early morning (7:13 A.M)
> sleep/nosleep issues
> nothing exciting/important going on
> ugh...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I am seriously getting to hate this time of the day...
> 
> > early morning (7:13 A.M)
> > sleep/nosleep issues
> ...


catch up on something


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2019)

I was watching Yu-Gi-oh! but I am too bored to watch any more episodes
or do anything for that matter 

had the season been dubbed, I would have probably "half-watched" it. By letting the episode run and "hearing" when they
say while at the same time messing with my phone or something... 

but I don't feel like watching a JP episode and reading the translation...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I was watching Yu-Gi-oh! but I am too bored to watch any more episodes
> or do anything for that matter
> 
> had the season been dubbed, I would have probably "half-watched" it. By letting the episode run and "hearing" when they
> ...


got NETFLIX?

could've sworn they had the original YUGiOH

unless your watching the other ones like Arc V, etc... 

maybe you can read a manga series you always wanted to catch up on or a TV series, etc... but never had the time 

do something with not a lot of episodes/chapters and with good pacing


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 30, 2019)

lol now that I think about it @Hussain you can watch the YuGiOh abridged series by little kirbouh on youtube 


it is pretty good, especially the Malik arc


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> lol now that I think about it @Hussain you can watch the YuGiOh abridged series by little kirbouh on youtube
> 
> 
> it is pretty good, especially the Malik arc


I am watching Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> VRAINS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in those past month(s?) I went through the seasons that I did not watch before

1- 5Ds
2- zexal
3- Arc V
4- last season from GX (since I stopped at that point before)

and VRAINS is the only one left... :V


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


> in those past month(s?) I went through the seasons that I did not watch before
> 
> 1- 5Ds
> 2- zexal
> ...


I see you got it all covered


lol do the abridged series I am talking about I think you might like it as a conclusion for your marathon


----------



## Dreamchaser101 (May 30, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> VRAINS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, you do not like VRains?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 30, 2019)

Dreamchaser101 said:


> Huh, you do not like VRains?


NOPE

5Ds is pretty good, then Arc V, then Zexal way after those two for the recent ones

VRains though


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I see you got it all covered
> 
> 
> lol do the abridged series I am talking about I think you might like it as a conclusion for your marathon



Will see if I am done with this season.. 

Also, is this "abridged" thing means the original series or what? 
Because if so, I watched that one when it was running, and I rewatched it all again some years ago
when I was hit by the nostalgia waves...


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2019)

found what you mean on uncle google 
will see...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Will see if I am done with this season..
> 
> Also, is this "abridged" thing means the original series or what?
> Because if so, I watched that one when it was running, and I rewatched it all again some years ago
> when I was hit by the nostalgia waves...


here is the one I am talking about

you probably did watch it seeing as it is popular


then if your a REAL MAN watch all of VANGUARD 




*Spoiler*: __ 



don't that is like 600+ episodes or something lol


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2019)

don't think I can watch that...


----------



## Dreamchaser101 (May 30, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> NOPE
> 
> 5Ds is pretty good, then Arc V, then Zexal way after those two for the recent ones
> 
> VRains though


VRains review score on MyAnimeList is almost as low as ZeXal's.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 30, 2019)

Dreamchaser101 said:


> VRains review score on MyAnimeList is almost as low as ZeXal's.


yeah people don't like ZeXal too especially since it came right after 5Ds which was flames

as for Vrains, less people watched it

if anything POST GX the one's you should watch are 5Ds and Arc V

that is it you can skip the other two


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2019)

btw, why is Fairy Tail manga still running?


----------



## Ignition (May 30, 2019)

Pretty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> yeah people don't like ZeXal too especially since it came right after 5Ds which was flames
> 
> as for Vrains, less people watched it
> 
> ...


funny enough I had more problem starting and continuing with 5Ds than Zexal... 
when I watched the first episode of Arc V I was like "a clown MC? This does not seem so promising "
but I guess it was fine.. :V


although with all the seasons, I have a hard time taking this whole "real damage" seriously. 
I can't buy how the players are supposedly taking the damage no matter how much I try to give it to them...


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2019)

“Feel good” is not even a real movie genre

You’ve just been blinkpilled


----------



## Indra (May 30, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Blu-ray @Indra i swear, rwby s now animated by a nun when weiss has a fuckng uniboob while hte old shitty model had normal boobs




I miss old RWBY :◇



Addy said:


> @Indra
> our boy being badass ina chinese game


Is this out for US yet?


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2019)

Indra said:


> I miss old RWBY :◇


they reduced yangs cup size to a C cup 


Indra said:


> Is this out for US yet?


no 

but you can play it in chinese. its pretty fun


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 30, 2019)

> With Modern Warfare's launch, the team is taking steps to unite the community. First, the team plans to allow Modern Warfare to be played between PC and console through cross-play. In addition to that, the team is ditching the season pass so that they can deliver more maps and free content, aside from post-launch events for all players.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (May 30, 2019)

Addy said:


> they reduced yangs cup size to a C cup


They barely jad a cup size to begin with. Muh female empowerment.

RIp monty


----------



## Zef (May 31, 2019)

@Hussain

Stop being mean


----------



## Trojan (May 31, 2019)

Zef said:


> @Hussain
> 
> Stop being mean


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2019)

Indra said:


> They barely jad a cup size to begin with. Muh female empowerment.
> 
> RIp monty


i am genuinely wondering if its because hteir voice actros are flat


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2019)




----------



## LIBU (May 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2019)

Oh my God


----------



## Tony Lou (May 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Oh my God


----------



## Reviewing Logic (May 31, 2019)

More importantly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (May 31, 2019)

Hey hey


----------



## fuff (May 31, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Hey hey


Heya how’s ur day


----------



## Jibutters (May 31, 2019)

fuff said:


> Heya how’s ur day


12 hour work day, and gotta work tomorrow, but only for a few hours 

How's yours?? :3


----------



## fuff (May 31, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> 12 hour work day, and gotta work tomorrow, but only for a few hours
> 
> How's yours?? :3


Ouch that’s long!

Not much on my end just work


----------



## Jibutters (May 31, 2019)

fuff said:


> Ouch that’s long!
> 
> Not much on my end just work


I know 

I hear you. Have you found something to entertain yourself with recently?


----------



## fuff (May 31, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> I know
> 
> I hear you. Have you found something to entertain yourself with recently?


Here and there, it varies lol


----------



## Jibutters (May 31, 2019)

fuff said:


> Here and there, it varies lol


Based on mood?


----------



## fuff (May 31, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Based on mood?


Yep and it depends if there is anyone is free, errands etc


----------



## Trojan (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Jun 1, 2019)

Does anyone know how many episodes is attack on titan going to have? 
(the current season/part obviously)


----------



## Ignition (Jun 1, 2019)

They are multiplying.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday to @Mike3DS 

.....man you are young....


But don't let my envy ruin your day.


----------



## Mike3DS (Jun 1, 2019)

@Superman thank you.


----------



## fuff (Jun 1, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


>


Everything okay?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 1, 2019)

fuff said:


> Everything okay?


things are alright


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2019)

Today was warm (300K)


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm so damn exhausted. I wish I could sleep the whole day.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Jun 2, 2019)

they made a new internet service here that allows people to pay the debts of the prisoners (see how long they have been in prison, their debt...etc). And everyone is going crazy about it on twitter... 

in 4 days, more than 200 prisoners have been freed. Some of them have over 1-2 millions of debt.
I am honestly amazed... 

Surprisingly, such a very nice idea...


----------



## fuff (Jun 2, 2019)

Hussain said:


> they made a new internet service here that allows people to pay the debts of the prisoners (see how long they have been in prison, their debt...etc). And everyone is going crazy about it on twitter...
> 
> in 4 days, more than 200 prisoners have been freed. Some of them have over 1-2 millions of debt.
> I am honestly amazed...
> ...


....even the guys with the really bad crimes?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 2, 2019)

fuff said:


> ....even the guys with the really bad crimes?


the ones with debts only.
Criminal cases are not included.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2019)

Hussain said:


> they made a new internet service here that allows people to pay the debts of the prisoners (see how long they have been in prison, their debt...etc). And everyone is going crazy about it on twitter...
> 
> in 4 days, more than 200 prisoners have been freed. Some of them have over 1-2 millions of debt.
> I am honestly amazed...
> ...


so when are you getting released


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2019)

Why are people helping people who done fuck up themselves tho. I rather they put those money for something else...


----------



## Ignition (Jun 2, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why are people helping people who done fuck up themselves tho. I rather they put those money for something else...



All for one and one for all 

Speaking of that, did BHA get any interesting?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2019)

Ignition said:


> All for one and one for all
> 
> Speaking of that, did BHA get any interesting?


i like that it's a villain arc now. But the execution is average as best. Some villain back stories for Toga and twice. Toga is as generic as you'd expect and we have already seen twice's... Dabi is what kept the arc going imo


----------



## Ignition (Jun 2, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> i like that it's a villain arc now. But the execution is average as best. Some villain back stories for Toga and twice. Toga is as generic as you'd expect and we have already seen twice's... Dabi is what kept the arc going imo



Not surprised that Dabi carries the series.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Not surprised that Dabi carries the series.


Man, I need to let out a few steam on this arc  If you don't mind some light spoilers...

*Spoiler*: __ 






It reminds of BLEACH, where the characters fight and fight through obstacles to save someone. Except here they're stalling for the Hulk.
The whole quirk upgrade bullshit Hori has been pulling... out of everyone's asses. By no means its an asspull even though I said ass, but now simultaneously you're telling me all these villains suddenly got an upgrade just by fighting a bunch of fodders 
bond villain stupidity by Destro and his goons, Boss monologue-ing shit while standing in the tower doing nothing cause he's too confident he'll win, where have I seen that before?  Like, I've already knew Destro is done from the start of this arc but can it be any more blatant?
When will we ever get Dabi's backstory, the one who actually matters gdi




Surprise me, Hori


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 2, 2019)

123fire said:


> go out. have a life . buy a dog.


Having sleep issues does not mean he doesn't have a life lol.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 2, 2019)

123fire said:


> he said he sleeps and wakes up and eats all day




@Hussain
Is that true?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 2, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> @Hussain
> Is that true?


123fire is mentally unstable, do not bother with him...


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2019)

123fire said:


> plzzzzzzzzzz ban platypus


Green mods can't ban people


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2019)

Hussain said:


> 123fire is mentally unstable, do not bother with him...


----------



## fuff (Jun 2, 2019)

@Platypus 

shisui getting the bitches  ...I think...


----------



## Ignition (Jun 3, 2019)

fuff said:


> @Platypus
> 
> shisui getting the bitches  ...I think...


Looks like he's about to get gangbanged.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2019)

A new war on the horizon. Ain't that original....


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 3, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2019)

I like how everyone just keeps struggling to translate the Boruto novels kek  Google translate isn't gonna tell you shit

Haruka still OG with Chinese source 

..yea I'm just here the gloat


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I like how everyone just keeps struggling to translate the Boruto novels kek  Google translate isn't gonna tell you shit
> 
> Haruka still OG with Chinese source
> 
> ..yea I'm just here the gloat


Who cares, where are Hussain's stats?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Who cares, where are Hussain's stats?


Character: Hussain
Intelligence : -9999
Anything else: 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 3, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I like how everyone just keeps struggling to translate the Boruto novels kek  Google translate isn't gonna tell you shit
> 
> Haruka still OG with Chinese source
> 
> ..yea I'm just here the gloat


Please share


----------



## pat pat (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## LIBU (Jun 3, 2019)

(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 3, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Character: Hussain
> Intelligence : -9999
> Anything else: 1



@Hussain

Haruka did you hard


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 4, 2019)

Good morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rai (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 4, 2019)

Belated celebration for over 2Mill
  

THANK YOU ALL


----------



## fuff (Jun 4, 2019)

Rai said:


>


----------



## fuff (Jun 4, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Good morning


Morning! How’s life this Tuesday


----------



## Rai (Jun 4, 2019)

123fire said:


> Hey rai how are u? Question  are boruto chapters spoilers today or tomorrow



I'm good, thanks and the spoilers probably tomorrow depending if the guy who leaks early post 





fuff said:


>



Fuff


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2019)

Heya! what up?

What new feats has suigetsu done in this "wierd filler, where nothing ever happens" show?
Did he collect the 7 swords? why is he with orochimaru? did he have pannel time with Mei Terumi yet?

Tell me and you may get a rep, specially if you post pics.


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 4, 2019)

fuff said:


> Morning! How’s life this Tuesday


Not too bad. Just got off work, it's a nice day out and I'm feelin pretty good 

How's your day going??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Not too bad. Just got off work, it's a nice day out and I'm feelin pretty good
> 
> How's your day going??


Do you like to drink?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 4, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Do you like to drink?


I do, how bout you?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 4, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Heya! what up?
> 
> What new feats has suigetsu done in this "wierd filler, where nothing ever happens" show?
> Did he collect the 7 swords? why is he with orochimaru? did he have pannel time with Mei Terumi yet?
> ...


He briefly appeared and fought Moegi during the Mitsuki Retrieval arc.
I guess he may have shown up during the Jugo arc recently but I skipped all of that.
That's all.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2019)

Platypus said:


> He briefly appeared and fought Moegi during the Mitsuki Retrieval arc.
> I guess he may have shown up during the Jugo arc recently but I skipped all of that.
> That's all.


Moegi? the fodder ninja team mate of konohamaru?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> I do, how bout you?


Yes.
You should get a drink or something... because thats what I would freaking love to do right now, considering is very hot right now.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 4, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Moegi? the fodder ninja team mate of konohamaru?


Ye, she's the new InoShikaCho leader and according to some character file she can use wood style


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Ye, she's the new InoShikaCho leader and according to some character file she can use wood style


Welp I guess nothing of interest was missed then


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Ye, she's the new InoShikaCho leader and according to some character file she can use wood style


Fuck I've missed out on some shit.


----------



## fuff (Jun 4, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Not too bad. Just got off work, it's a nice day out and I'm feelin pretty good
> 
> How's your day going??


pretty productive day today!


----------



## Ignition (Jun 5, 2019)

:sleep


----------



## Ignition (Jun 5, 2019)

Boruto chapter thread was entertaining, chapter was not even out and everyone was running like chickens spreading false info with the bimonthly thing


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2019)

Happy eid @Hussain @Addy

Sadly I wasted this holiday by sleeping all day


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Happy eid @Hussain @Addy
> 
> Sadly I wasted this holiday by sleeping all day



Thank you 

and you were talking about my intelligence! 
@Zensuki she fell in the hole she dug


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jun 5, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Heya! what up?
> 
> What new feats has suigetsu done in this "wierd filler, where nothing ever happens" show?
> Did he collect the 7 swords? why is he with orochimaru? did he have pannel time with Mei Terumi yet?
> ...


Suigetsu plays a role in the latter half of the Juugo arc. I'm not calling him Water Jesus for nothing!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Thank you
> 
> and you were talking about my intelligence!
> @Zensuki she fell in the hole she dug


what does that gotta do with your idiocy


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 5, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Happy eid @Hussain @Addy
> 
> Sadly I wasted this holiday by sleeping all day


thanks 

i did the same thingy today so dont worry


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2019)

@Ignition they sculpted her but cheek


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2019)

@Hussain tbh the Pokemon direct didn't have that much of a information. .  Corviknight is the saving grace of it


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 5, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Suigetsu plays a role in the latter half of the Juugo arc. I'm not calling him Water Jesus for nothing!


Explain, I dont know nothing about that. Please?


----------



## Indra (Jun 5, 2019)

nobody:

my mom: can you mow the lawn before you go to work
> has a 10 hour shift from 3 to 1 AM 

Also mom: make sure to edge as well!


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jun 5, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Explain, I dont know nothing about that. Please?



Begins at 3 30


----------



## Ignition (Jun 5, 2019)

@Platypus this Gil design is so dope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 5, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Begins at 3 30


so what was this whole arc about?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jun 5, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> so what was this whole arc about?


Juugo.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 5, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Juugo.



That is very informative...


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jun 5, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> That is very informative...


In my defense, it's true. It's pretty much Juugo trying to control his berserker side and the villain wants him for that to create his own army.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Hussain tbh the Pokemon direct didn't have that much of a information. .  Corviknight is the saving grace of it


I think it was balanced. I personally expected much less. So, I am satisfied with what we got...


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 5, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I think it was balanced. I personally expected much less. So, I am satisfied with what we got...


Same!
We're currently getting better stuff than S&M and BW back then imo. I loved it all except the Dynamax thing. It'll just turn out to be a failure just like the Z-Ring in S&M.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 5, 2019)

The armored evolutions that were rumored  last february could have been a better idea.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Same!
> We're currently getting better stuff than S&M and BW back then imo. I loved it all except the Dynamax thing. It'll just turn out to be a failure just like the Z-Ring in S&M.


the Dynamax looks ok on paper to represent a "Boss battle" if you wanna call it that. And I guess it goes well with the anime continuity as well. But I guess we will have to wait and see how it will be in the games.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 5, 2019)

this is the Pokemon leak posted in May and with the recent direct it seems it is legit


adds more info the direct never showed


----------



## Dreamchaser101 (Jun 5, 2019)

At least Dynamax will give those PU, NU, & RU mons a boost.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 5, 2019)

Hussain said:


> the Dynamax looks ok on paper to represent a "Boss battle" if you wanna call it that. And I guess it goes well with the anime continuity as well. But I guess we will have to wait and see how it will be in the games.


Apparently the Dynamax thing will be available once per battle or so. I don't like it but its better than the Z-Ring. I really hated it.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 5, 2019)

Dynamax  just looks lazy imho

feels like the weakest buff entry to date, artistically/creatively more then anything

they could've at least made it more appealing by having it look like some gigantic spirit essence or something


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 6, 2019)

Look how beautiful OP looks now


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Apparently the Dynamax thing will be available once per battle or so. I don't like it but its better than the Z-Ring. I really hated it.


I think the most annoying thing about Z-move is the long animation in case of attacks. Otherwise, they are perfectly fine as far
as I am concerned. In fact, I think they add a lot to the battle strategy and how some pokemon can be used...


----------



## LIBU (Jun 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I think the most annoying thing about Z-move is the *long animation* in case of attacks. Otherwise, they are perfectly fine as far
> as I am concerned. In fact, I think they add a lot to the battle strategy and how some pokemon can be used...


Lol,
-You said it


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -You said it


but if you play on pokemon showdown, you don't have to deal with that drawback. 
Also, you can turn the animation off in the games if it really bothers you. 

Needless to say, you probably won't need to use them against NPCs in the game because they are usually not that strong
anyway.  

So I guess that makeup for it abit.
I also find the animation for mega evolution to be annoying after awhile tbh lol


----------



## LIBU (Jun 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> but if you play on pokemon showdown, you don't have to deal with that drawback.
> Also, you can turn the animation off in the games if it really bothers you.
> 
> Needless to say, you probably won't need to use them against NPCs in the game because they are usually not that strong
> ...


Lol,
-I guess
-Na, I actually like animation for Mega evolution


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2019)

the best part about this chapter thread is the fact that @123fire can't post in it... 
he must be burning inside not 


although I am curious about what did he do... Kappa


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 6, 2019)

The best part in @123fire hyping an announcement like it was a new movie when it turned out to be the bad news that Bort is getting kicked out of Shonen Jump


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> The best part in @123fire hyping an announcement like it was a new movie when it turned out to be the bad news that Bort is getting kicked out of Shonen Jump


how is that bad tho? 
it does not really change much... 

if anything, that might be a blessing since whatever restrictions the WSJ imposes on what can be depicted in the manga
might be removed. 

furthermore, we might get a stable release date. unlike the situation now where it can be 4-6 weeks or whatever... :V


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I think it was balanced. I personally expected much less. So, I am satisfied with what we got...


what low standards you have 



Hussain said:


> whatever restrictions the WSJ imposes on what can be depicted in the manga


like what? Pedophilia content?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> what low standards you have
> 
> like what? Pedophilia content?



- I honestly expected someone plays the game and starts moving around route 1 
and I did expect to get the legendaries. That's all I was expecting.. 



- maybe, or perhaps "Sakura's hot sex scene with Sasuke"...  
SS's fans have always been wrong, so it would have been nice to get confirmation that it was not hot
and all Sasuke did was using his Rinnegan to teleport his sperm inside Sakura


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> - I honestly expected someone plays the game and starts moving around route 1
> and I did expect to get the legendaries. That's all I was expecting..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 6, 2019)

@Ignition hawks is back in mha


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> how is that bad tho?



Getting kicked out of a publication due to being unpopular.....going from 1.7 million readership to less than 200k... 



Hussain said:


> if anything, that might be a blessing since whatever restrictions the WSJ imposes on what can be depicted in the manga
> might be removed.



V Jump is even more childish than WSJ so if anything it will be worse


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2019)

i will be buying this. my couson will go to us this month so when her husband returns, i will get this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LIBU (Jun 6, 2019)

Addy said:


> i will be buying this. my couson will go to us this month so when her husband returns, i will get this


Lol,
-
-Coincidentally i got mine yesterday


----------



## Ignition (Jun 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Ignition hawks is back in mha



Oh now that picked my interest :3


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -
> -Coincidentally i got mine yesterday


congrats


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 6, 2019)

Looks cool


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2019)

i am too much of a naruto weeb. saw kishi's art by random when i clicked on this manga and knew it was his new manga from his panel layout, and art for the words alone XD here


----------



## LIBU (Jun 7, 2019)

Lol,
- @Hussain i know you voted for banner 2


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> - @Hussain i know you voted for banner 2


Kappa


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 7, 2019)

2019 so far has been the worst year ever. 

I've really fucked myself. 

Bad news after Bad news


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> 2019 so far has been the worst year ever.
> 
> I've really fucked myself.
> 
> Bad news after Bad news




i can empathize


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2019)

@Ignition :burry


----------



## Milady (Jun 7, 2019)

MILRUKA IS STRONK in case anyone was wondering  @Haruka Katana

Hi fam 
It was my birthday yesterday, where is my birthday thread  I turned forever 21 
I was busy traveling. The flight to Singapore and Thailand took forever. When will someone finally invent a portal? 
Still not done traveling. Going to Europe next week. I'll be back on NF as normal in July maybe @fuff @Kuzehiko

I'm sorry my brothers, I neglected you on PS4  @Indra @Zensuki
Gaming session soon I hope


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> MILRUKA IS STRONK in case anyone was wondering  @Haruka Katana
> 
> Hi fam
> It was my birthday yesterday, where is my birthday thread  I turned forever 21
> ...



happy birthday! 

@Haruka Katana was spreading rumors that you are forever gone of NF.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> MILRUKA IS STRONK in case anyone was wondering  @Haruka Katana
> 
> Hi fam
> It was my birthday yesterday, where is my birthday thread  I turned forever 21
> ...


Happy Belated Bday. Hope you had a great day! 
I can see you're having a wonderful summer! Enjoy and have fun in your trip to Europe! Can't wait for you to come back in July! Also, make sure to come back safely.


----------



## Milady (Jun 7, 2019)

Came back on NF because it was my birthday yesterday and I am a bit of an attention whore 



Hussain said:


> happy birthday!
> 
> @Haruka Katana was spreading rumors that you are forever gone of NF.



Haruka is never wrong 
I did kinda quit. Had better things to do I guess. Besides I can always talk to her through a secret chat 



Kuzehiko said:


> Happy Belated Bday. Hope you had a great day!
> I can see you're having a wonderful summer! Enjoy and have fun in your trip to Europe! Can't wait for you to come back in July! Also, make sure to come back safely.



Thanks! I'm hoping NF will  have more events in the summer not just for holidays or anniversary!


----------



## Indra (Jun 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> MILRUKA IS STRONK in case anyone was wondering  @Haruka Katana
> 
> Hi fam
> It was my birthday yesterday, where is my birthday thread  I turned forever 21
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now post once a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> MILRUKA IS STRONK in case anyone was wondering  @Haruka Katana
> 
> Hi fam
> It was my birthday yesterday, where is my birthday thread  I turned forever 21
> ...


milaaaaadyyyyyy  milruka still rules 

Hope you enjoyed your trip. Happy birthday once again 



Milady said:


> besides I can always talk to her through a secret chat


damn right. It's not like nf is the only place we talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Jun 7, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Ignition :burry



Looks cool ! need to find time to try a new mmo.


----------



## Milady (Jun 7, 2019)

Indra said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now post once a day



I will  you once a day ok got it



Haruka Katana said:


> milaaaaadyyyyyy  milruka still rules
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your trip. Happy birthday once again
> 
> damn right. It's not like nf is the only place we talk



Yes babe thanks babe


----------



## fuff (Jun 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> MILRUKA IS STRONK in case anyone was wondering  @Haruka Katana
> 
> Hi fam
> It was my birthday yesterday, where is my birthday thread  I turned forever 21
> ...



Wbbb!!!!!! And happy birthday!!! ML your living the life, traveling!! Share any good finds/fun stories!  

And nice to know that you will be back!!! It shouldn’t be that easy to leave nf lol


----------



## fuff (Jun 7, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> 2019 so far has been the worst year ever.
> 
> I've really fucked myself.
> 
> Bad news after Bad news



What happened?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> What happened?


A series of fuck-ups all year long regarding degree course.

Now, I may most likely fail a module because I stupidily forgot to check that it was successfully submitted. Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2019)

@Blu-ray crimson queen did this


----------



## fuff (Jun 7, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> A series of fuck-ups all year long regarding degree course.
> 
> Now, I may most likely fail a module because I stupidily forgot to check that it was successfully submitted. Fucking embarrassing.


Just email ur prof and explain, it helps. 

What is ur degree?


----------



## Ignition (Jun 7, 2019)

Fate CCC is the lewdest fate game ever  good ost tho


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 7, 2019)

LMAO OP this week


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> MILRUKA IS STRONK in case anyone was wondering  @Haruka Katana
> 
> Hi fam
> It was my birthday yesterday, where is my birthday thread  I turned forever 21
> ...


Happy Birthday Milady!!!! 

I hope you had fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 8, 2019)

the NBD can be really tiring some times. I might need to get some break from there...

It's amazing how stupid some people can get. Holy shit...


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2019)

@Ignition a trailer... its basically zelda breat of the wild :burry


----------



## Trojan (Jun 8, 2019)

@Haruka Katana 


> * you got amazed by yourself? *


pretty much. Don't know how I managed to deal with them for this long...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Haruka Katana
> 
> pretty much. Don't know how I managed to deal with them for this long...


I actually meant you must be amzed by your own stupidity...  But nevermind maybe thats too mean


----------



## Trojan (Jun 8, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I actually meant you must be amzed by your own stupidity...  But nevermind maybe thats too mean



I know what you meant


----------



## Rai (Jun 8, 2019)

Milady said:


> MILRUKA IS STRONK in case anyone was wondering  @Haruka Katana
> 
> Hi fam
> It was my birthday yesterday, where is my birthday thread  I turned forever 21
> ...



Happy Birthday, Milady! Hope you had a awesome day! 

and glad to see you're okay and  have you back on NF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Milady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jun 8, 2019)

Rai said:


> Happy Birthday, Milady! Hope you had a awesome day!
> 
> and glad to see you're okay and  have you back on NF



Thanks! It's been a very good week! 



Klue said:


> Happy Birthday @Milady



Thanks


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2019)

happy bday to me!! ><

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)

Is it really your birthday though??


----------



## fuff (Jun 8, 2019)

Addy said:


> happy bday to me!! ><


Happy birthday addy!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2019)

Happy b day Addy!!


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2019)

Happy birthday addy!


----------



## Rai (Jun 9, 2019)

Addy said:


> happy bday to me!! ><



Happy Birthday, Addy! 

Hope you have a awesome day!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2019)

Addy said:


> happy bday to me!! ><


Happy burrito day Addy


----------



## Milady (Jun 9, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Addy!!!!


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2019)

buroto exclusive filler characters dont look like naruto characters


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> Happy birthday addy!!!





Rai said:


> Happy Birthday, Addy!
> 
> Hope you have a awesome day!





Haruka Katana said:


> Happy burrito day Addy





Milady said:


> Happy Birthday @Addy!!!!



thankies


----------



## fuff (Jun 9, 2019)

Addy said:


> buroto exclusive filler characters dont look like naruto characters


The anime is shit, you aren’t missing anything. The og naruto characters sometimes don’t even look like themselves when their faces are too rounded.

I think the new novels are going to be interesting, spoilers are out but like HK said they are based on google translate so not 100% confirmed

I don’t know if you been keeping up with the manga but meh not that great imo.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> The anime is shit, you aren’t missing anything. The og naruto characters sometimes don’t even look like themselves when their faces are too rounded.
> 
> I think the new novels are going to be interesting, spoilers are out but like HK said they are based on google translate so not 100% confirmed
> 
> I don’t know if you been keeping up with the manga but meh not that great imo.


unless the novels involve itachi soloing everyone with his 300 KHM cock slash, i am not interested


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 9, 2019)

Addy said:


> unless the novels involve itachi soloing everyone with his 300 KHM cock slash, i am not interested


Happy Birthday


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 9, 2019)

And also good morning


----------



## Ignition (Jun 9, 2019)

Happy birthday @Addy =D


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 9, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Addy


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Happy birthday @Addy =D





Zensuki said:


> Happy Birthday @Addy


thanks


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 9, 2019)

Addy said:


> thanks


HBD.
Have a great day!


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2019)

@Zensuki @fuff @Yagami1211 @Haruka Katana @Indra @Blu-ray @Rai @Ignition @... everyone... my first colab video :3


----------



## fuff (Jun 9, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki @fuff @Yagami1211 @Haruka Katana @Indra @Blu-ray @Rai @Ignition @... everyone... my first colab video :3


the bg is kinda annoying, i'm paying attention to that more...its so distracting


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2019)

fuff said:


> the bg is kinda annoying, i'm paying attention to that more...its so distracting


thats the point


----------



## fuff (Jun 10, 2019)

Addy said:


> thats the point


But don’t you want people to pay attention to the argument more than the music?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2019)

fuff said:


> But don’t you want people to pay attention to the argument more than the music?


the music is a parody of the thing i am making fun of. everyone is praising it because it makes fun of the original.

read the comments. your the only one complaining about the music 

however that is irrelevant. here is himawaro in a manga for genshin impact


----------



## Ignition (Jun 10, 2019)

The waifu we all deserve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 10, 2019)

Just would like to point out that Naruto wouldn't have been a thing without the Uchiha plot.


----------



## fuff (Jun 10, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Just would like to point out that Naruto wouldn't have been a thing without the Uchiha plot.


Uchiha = $, plot


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 10, 2019)

fuff said:


> Uchiha = $, plot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 11, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2019)

Morning guys!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2019)

Happy belated birthday @Addy


----------



## Rai (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Happy belated birthday @Addy


thanks


----------



## Rai (Jun 11, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki @fuff @Yagami1211 @Haruka Katana @Indra @Blu-ray @Rai @Ignition @... everyone... my first colab video :3



Your channel is already fixed?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2019)

@Keishin 

It is the edit I talked about:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Majin Lu said:


> Okay, I did a rough edit to show my point about the Jigen and Delta part being a waste of space and 6 pages turned into 4! @OrganicDinosaur  I used your scans to show that.



I thought it was better to post here instead of the V Jump thread so it doesn't too off topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Jun 11, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Keishin
> 
> It is the edit I talked about:
> 
> ...


Most chapters are definitely needing to be trimmed but the worst one so far is one of the Delta vs Naruto chapters. I think Ikemoto copy pasted earlier chapter pages there, like 20-30 pages of useless repetition instead of progressing (like delta using bankai or smth).


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2019)

Rai said:


> Your channel is already fixed?


no, that is my rwby channel. gamming channel is still demonotized 

reaplied finally aftera  month... wish me luck 

god knows how long it will take


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2019)

E3 is around and my internet is down


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 11, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> E3 is around and my internet is down



You didn't miss much. Avengers looks good. FF7R had Tifa, Sephiroth and looks 
New Zelda game is a sequel to BoTW.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2019)

my second channel got monetized again :burry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 123fire (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Courier Six (Jun 12, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> E3 is around and my internet is down


I don’t think you missed anything of worth.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 12, 2019)

Sign up for another event

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 12, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Thanks for the heads up @Nataly


Glad to help, Butters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey guys what have you been up to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jun 12, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Hey guys what have you been up to?



Hi bro 
Hows gym


----------



## Milady (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm tired


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 13, 2019)

Milady said:


> Hi bro
> Hows gym


Great ofc 

How have you been sis


----------



## Milady (Jun 13, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Great ofc
> 
> How have you been sis



Feeling great bro 
Glad to see you here


----------



## Klue (Jun 13, 2019)

Ain't doing shit, just work.


----------



## fuff (Jun 13, 2019)

Klue said:


> Ain't doing shit, just work.


Adult life sucks


----------



## Milady (Jun 13, 2019)

fuff said:


> Adult life sucks



Only when it's time to pay bills


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2019)

What's good guys. On a much needed lunch break lol.


----------



## fuff (Jun 13, 2019)

Raiden said:


> What's good guys. On a much needed lunch break lol.


Hey! How’s work? I’m on my lunch break now 

Almost close to the weekend!


----------



## fuff (Jun 13, 2019)

Milady said:


> Only when it's time to pay bills


Bills and life decisions


----------



## Ignition (Jun 13, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Hey guys what have you been up to?



Hiii Cherry, where have you been


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 13, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Hiii Cherry, where have you been


Been around(mostly playing bbs ), but yea what have you been up to? 




Milady said:


> Feeling great bro
> Glad to see you here


Thats great, I always gotta stop and see the convo fam


----------



## Ignition (Jun 14, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Been around(mostly playing bbs ), but yea what have you been up to?



Work, studying, lazying around, nothing interesting tbh :c


----------



## Ignition (Jun 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 14, 2019)

wouldn't Gilgamesh/Archer basically be Iraqi?


----------



## Ignition (Jun 14, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> wouldn't Gilgamesh/Archer basically be Iraqi?



Mesopotamian.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 14, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Mesopotamian.


long ago but now it is Iraq

his homeland, the Iraqi


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 14, 2019)

Friday night!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 14, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Friday night!!!!


FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I KNNNNNNOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 14, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> I KNNNNNNOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Jun 15, 2019)

random recommendation from youtube:

on the side:
its your boy eunwoo @Rai


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2019)

fuff said:


> random recommendation from youtube:
> 
> on the side:
> its your boy eunwoo @Rai


@Rai he is still still as hot as before :burry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2019)

I am sorry @Arthas , but no one sits on the throne forever, but for this day Have a Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 15, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Work, studying, lazying around, nothing interesting tbh :c


Ahhh well all I'd say is try to treat yourself once in a while


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Rai (Jun 15, 2019)

fuff said:


> random recommendation from youtube:
> 
> on the side:
> its your boy eunwoo @Rai






Addy said:


> @Rai he is still still as hot as before :burry



Hi and thank you!


----------



## 123fire (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Jun 15, 2019)

Rai said:


> Hi and thank you!


Hai Rai


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2019)

What's up friends


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy birtbday @Arthas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> What's up friends


What's up Raiden


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> What's up Raiden



Chillin at a BBQ. How u buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Chillin at a BBQ. How u buddy


That sounds great!!

Raining here so chillin inside getting some chores done sweeping like dis


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2019)

Rai said:


> Hi and thank you!


the cuteness


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Rai (Jun 16, 2019)

@Klue Happy Fathers Day!!!


----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2019)

Rai said:


> @Klue Happy Fathers Day!!!


waiting for @Klue to throw his kid's gifts in the garbage can...


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2019)

@Zensuki @Blu-ray @fuff @Haruka Katana @Roman @Rai 

i am calling the fbi on yo sasuke fan asses +

@Hussain protect your loli


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki @Blu-ray @fuff @Haruka Katana @Roman @Rai
> 
> i am calling the fbi on yo sasuke fan asses +
> 
> @Hussain protect your loli


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki @Blu-ray @fuff @Haruka Katana @Roman @Rai
> 
> i am calling the fbi on yo sasuke fan asses +
> 
> @Hussain protect your loli



lmao!


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 16, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki @Blu-ray @fuff @Haruka Katana @Roman @Rai
> 
> i am calling the fbi on yo sasuke fan asses +
> 
> @Hussain protect your loli



How'd you know its not a Himawari fan


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2019)

he is orochimaru's student after all


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> How'd you know its not a Himawari fan


masaka......


----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki @Blu-ray @fuff @Haruka Katana @Roman @Rai
> 
> i am calling the fbi on yo sasuke fan asses +
> 
> @Hussain protect your loli


Didn't Hima already one-shotted that fodder? 
I suggest you ask @Zensuki @Zef @Blu-ray to protect their favourite fodder instead...


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Didn't Hima already one-shotted that fodder?



When all your feats are comic gags


----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> When all your feats are comic gags


if it makes you feel better about yourself... Kappa


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Didn't Hima already one-shotted that fodder?
> I suggest you ask @Zensuki @Zef @Blu-ray to protect their favourite fodder instead...


@fuff i think this is why teh fanart exists... any idea where it came from?


----------



## Ignition (Jun 16, 2019)

Ganesha best girl.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> if it makes you feel better about yourself... Kappa


When your demi-god dad couldn't save you from almost getting lasered by an android


----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2019)

Platypus said:


> When your demi-god dad couldn't save you from almost getting lasered by an android


technically, he did...


----------



## fuff (Jun 16, 2019)

Addy said:


> @fuff i think this is why teh fanart exists... any idea where it came from?



It’s from Boruto sd!
There another panel where sasuke steps on her bear and she goes for his eyes


----------



## Ignition (Jun 16, 2019)

I need Fate's Lostbelt anime by Ufotable  the plot is amazing.


----------



## fuff (Jun 16, 2019)

Ignition said:


> I need Fate's Lostbelt anime by Ufotable  the plot is amazing.


Is sakura in it?


----------



## Ignition (Jun 16, 2019)

Rip Rin </3


----------



## Ignition (Jun 16, 2019)

fuff said:


> nice to see her there!
> 
> 
> i dont get why this franchise uses the same character but diff or au versions....is that plot related?



Yeah kinda, multiple realities is a major plot point in Fate, so time travel, different routes and such is common.

Some divine spirits, who can't materialize as servants, need to borrow a vessel to do such, so they look for a host who matches their personality, resulting in borrowing human characters from the original Fate and other games.

It's a good way to recycle characters too XD boosts their popularity to the point Sakura ended up winning a popularity contest.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> technically, he did...



When your dad saves you only on a technicality


----------



## fuff (Jun 16, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Yeah kinda, multiple realities is a major plot point in Fate, so time travel, different routes and such is common.
> 
> Some divine spirits, who can't materialize as servants, need to borrow a vessel to do such, so they look for a host who matches their personality, resulting in borrowing human characters from the original Fate and other games.
> 
> It's a good way to recycle characters too XD boosts their popularity to the point Sakura ended up winning a popularity contest.


Yay! Nice to hear sakura won! 

That is an interesting concept but does the character try to fight the spirit taking over their body?


----------



## Ignition (Jun 16, 2019)

fuff said:


> Yay! Nice to hear sakura won!
> 
> That is an interesting concept but does the character try to fight the spirit taking over their body?



Hmm not exactly, think of it as them blending together. The gods that borrow Rin's body, Ishtar and Ereshkigal, act like her tsundere and proud self, but with extra knowledge. 

Parvati borrows the good qualities of Sakura, and acts like the usual Sakura but with more confidence. 
Kama borrows the dark side and acts cruelly and despises Parvati (both can exist at the same time)

The other Sakuras are more complex, one is an AI based on Sakura who acts the same but because of plot reasons went berserk and divided herself into 'alter egos' to try and save the MC from deletion.


----------



## Ignition (Jun 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2019)

Just got back home. Drank way too much.


----------



## Son Of Man (Jun 17, 2019)

Wanted more jashin


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2019)

@Zensuki 

do you have any statement to make regarding how the Boruto chapter thread almost reached 200 pages?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2019)

@Zensuki 

do you have any statement to make regarding how Hussain tagged you almost 200 times?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2019)

New Convo-OTP


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Zensuki
> 
> do you have any statement to make regarding how the Boruto chapter thread almost reached 200 pages?



It's the same 10 people or so shitposting, baiting and making theories lol


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2019)

Ignition said:


> It's the same 10 people or so shitposting, baiting and making theories lol


This but unironically


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 17, 2019)

@Hussain


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2019)

@Hussain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2019)

I'll stalk Hufail for you.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2019)

Ignition said:


> It's the same 10 people or so shitposting, baiting and making theories lol


who cares? 
meanwhile, Kishi's Samurai 8 thread is still below 30 pages
despite it being about all 6 chapters combined and even before the manga started... 

But will see if @Zensuki is going to make a public statement or whatever... 


A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 17, 2019)

Platypus said:


> This but unironically



@Hussain


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @Hussain


this is your statement? 

Welp, that was underwhelming... 


waiting for October to come. IIRC, Samurai 8 volume will be released.  It will be fun to see the clash
between your party and ikemoto's party...


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2019)

Wonder how true this is 

If it does end up surpassing Boruto in sales im gonna laugh so hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 17, 2019)

Wait is @Hussain getting shook that Samurai 8 could overtake Boruto  
Scared before the first volume has even released


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Scared before the first volume has even released


there is no reason for me to be "scared"

you are the one who is going to do the fighting.
I will just be sitting there and laughing at (all) of you...


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 17, 2019)

Pretty sure you weren't laughing as Boruto declined 7 volumes in a row


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Pretty sure you weren't laughing as Boruto declined 7 volumes in a row



I don't care. It's not like I am getting anything of the revenue one way or the other


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2019)

I'll be preparing the 'Gru's plans failed' meme.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 17, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Wonder how true this is
> 
> If it does end up surpassing Boruto in sales im gonna laugh so hard


They do this for every series that isn't going to get axed within the first 20 chapters, including Boruto. Pretty sure last Boruto chapter cover said that the new volume release was super popular (despite the volume not even being on sale at the time of writing). Typical Japanese manga mag marketing speak.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 17, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't care. It's not like I am getting anything of the revenue one way or the other



Please. We all know you care how Boruto does. You brining it up shows that.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Please. We all know you care how Boruto does. You brining it up shows that.


I bring it up to laugh at your wars with stans... 

I don't mind reading the manga of course. But that has nothing to do with this whole "sales" retardation...  
kinda reminds me of when Naruto stans were fighting One piece stans regarding the sales as well... 


I can't help but to laugh at those type of people (sorry, but this includes you as well ) when they get so heated about sales.
And that's not only including the manga, but when people around me discuss football, and how this club got X player with Y amount of money...etc etc

So dumb... 

but it's funny to watch


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Kishi's Samurai 8 thread is still below 30 pages


cause Kishi didnt draw the shit. I aint that gung ho for his story, we all know he sucks at writing. 

No Kishi art, no talk 

I didnt read the manga either, the art was fine but its so damn simple/minimalistic I dont like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 19, 2019)

Despite all of my issues and procastination during this academic year, It seems that I managed to still get a 1st honours for Master of Engineering.

I am so confused. 

But, I'll take it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 19, 2019)

AS GENIUS AS EVER


----------



## Ignition (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2019)

Did something happen to imgur?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Did something happen to imgur?


works fine for me


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> works fine for me


it works, my albums are not there anymore. All pics are together now, rather than being divided by albums.
Also, some pics were deleted, and in case of GIF they whole animation is running, while before I had to open it
on a different tap for it to be running...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it works, my albums are not there anymore. All pics are together now, rather than being divided by albums.
> Also, some pics were deleted, and in case of GIF they whole animation is running, while before I had to open it
> on a different tap for it to be running...


ah had some similar stuff a few weeks back too

they are changing the site after all with that new UI roll up

lol especially the gif tab thing was a problem I had way back

my images came back though


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 19, 2019)

For once, I'm absolutely buzzing. 
I actually feel great.

Praise Kiba.

I know what I want. Gonna get a decent Job (where I can pretend to give a shit about thier values and targets) and financially support as Kiba Inuzuka in any way possible.
And if SP, Bandai or Naruto bosses continue to screw over Kiba, I'll contribute in ruining their reputation also.

I've found a purpose


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> For once, I'm absolutely buzzing.
> I actually feel great.
> 
> Praise Kiba.
> ...





the fuck is this?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> the fuck is this?



A passion. A purpose. 
I'll live my life as a Servant for Kiba Inuzuka.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> A passion. A purpose.
> I'll live my life as a Servant for Kiba Inuzuka.


you thought you need a Master in Engineering to serve Kiba? 
on one hand, I feel happy for you to have achieved what you wanted, on the other hand, I kinda feel sad
for you as well...


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you thought you need a Master in Engineering to serve Kiba?
> on one hand, I feel happy for you to have achieved what you wanted, on the other hand, I kinda feel sad
> for you as well...



Uptil now, I never really knew what I wanted even though I was studying Chem Eng.
But now I do. Now, I know.

It's all for Kiba. Literally everything.
What's the point of living if you ain't happy ?  If there's something that makes you happy, pursue it and fight for it. I absolutely will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I was studying Chem Eng.


they say that Chem Eng are the most hated ones... 
Is that correct?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> they say that Chem Eng are the most hated ones...
> Is that correct?



I'm not sure. Are you referring to the people that study it or the course itself ?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I'm not sure. Are you referring to the people that study it or the course itself ?


I don't know where I heard/read it, but I remember reading/hearing some claim
that other engineers (civil, mechanical, electrical...etc for example) hate/don't like Chem engineers.
Or some shit to that effect...


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't know where I heard/read it, but I remember reading/hearing some claim
> that other engineers (civil, mechanical, electrical...etc for example) hate/don't like Chem engineers.
> Or some shit to that effect...



That's something I'm not aware of or heard about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Jun 19, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> For once, I'm absolutely buzzing.
> I actually feel great.
> 
> Praise Kiba.
> ...


Doggo food advertising business?


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you thought you need a Master in Engineering to serve Kiba?
> on one hand, I feel happy for you to have achieved what you wanted, on the other hand, I kinda feel sad
> for you as well...



MEng is technically an undergraduate degree in the UK.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> MEng is technically an undergraduate degree in the UK.


ME as in Master (in?) Engineering
or as in Mechanical engineering? 

Also, is he British or American? :V
I don't know tbh lol


----------



## Platypus (Jun 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> ME as in Master (in?) Engineering
> or as in Mechanical engineering?
> 
> Also, is he British or American? :V
> I don't know tbh lol


Mechanical

Brit


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> ME as in Master (in?) Engineering
> or as in Mechanical engineering?
> 
> Also, is he British or American? :V
> I don't know tbh lol



MEng = Master of Engineering but its an undergrad course in the UK.
MSc = Master of Science is the grad course. 

In the US,

MEng = grad course usually coursework based
MSc = grad course usually research based


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> MEng = Master of Engineering but its an undergrad course in the UK.
> MSc = Master of Science is the grad course.
> 
> In the US,
> ...



This is Correct


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 20, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Doggo food advertising business?



Basically anything that promotes Kiba e.g. Fan projects, animation, games fanart, merchandice, yaoi etc etc.


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 20, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2019)

@Ignition teaser for new animated short :burry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 21, 2019)

Am I going crazy or did this Convo thread vanish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Am I going crazy or did this Convo thread vanish?


Lead the charge


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 21, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Lead the charge


now you made me even more confused  

lol


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> now you made me even more confused
> 
> lol


Thought you meant thread was dead. So I was saying lead the charge to bring it back to life lol

But you said nah


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 21, 2019)

Before you edited


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 21, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Before you edited


auto correct XD

lol but seriously why isn't this thread viewable on the New LEAF page anymore?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 21, 2019)

NVM NOW IT APPEARED


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> auto correct XD
> 
> lol but seriously why isn't this thread viewable on the New LEAF page anymore?


Oh that's what you meant 

I can see it just fine


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> NVM NOW IT APPEARED


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 21, 2019)

Jibutters said:


>


in the Morning and Afternoon the thread was MIA

but now its back

WTH? 


something is amiss 



PS: I AM NOT CRAZY


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> in the Morning and Afternoon the thread was MIA
> 
> but now its back
> 
> ...



I thought I saw it


----------



## Milady (Jun 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> MEng = Master of Engineering but its an undergrad course in the UK.
> MSc = Master of Science is the grad course.
> 
> In the US,
> ...



MSc in the US is MS.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 21, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> I thought I saw it


lol I have no proof

I should've screen capped it when I had the chance 


nvm forget about it


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> lol I have no proof
> 
> I should've screen capped it when I had the chance
> 
> ...


I believe you cause I would have been working at those times


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 21, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> I believe you cause I would have been working at those times


 thanks bro


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> thanks bro


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 22, 2019)

Good morning everyone


----------



## LIBU (Jun 22, 2019)

Lol,
-Although it's late Afternoon here, But i woke up an hour ago


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 22, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Although it's late Afternoon here, But i woke up an hour ago


Lol, so it still works


----------



## Trojan (Jun 22, 2019)

Is Rashed still here? 
(the Emarati guy) can't remember his user-name is tbh...


----------



## Platypus (Jun 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Is Rashed still here?
> (the Emarati guy) can't remember his user-name is tbh...


Rali?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 22, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Rali?


Yes. 
but didn't he change that name or something lol


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 22, 2019)

@Courier Six


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey guys,

advertising the Cooking Contest competition taking place in the KCC right now. The theme is drinks. Great way to pick up contest points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Jun 22, 2019)

FIRST PAGE! 



Ah  


Hussain said:


>


I feel trump is gonna win the next elections again because somehow the Democrats AGAIN managed to have all their candidates being uncharismatic twats. Since Obama they haven't had a single candidate with a charismatic presence and a good aura around him. 
What a fucking waste 
Also I am back


----------



## Trojan (Jun 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> FIRST PAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was 100% that he will win a few months ago. However, now it all depends on whether that filthy pig Netanyahu wins or not. 
if he does win, Trump will stay as well by default. If he loses, then it's anyone's guess...


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 23, 2019)

Meh, are people still salty about Trump ? 


Get over it, he will always be one the greatest world leaders in recent history.


----------



## Raniero (Jun 23, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> Meh, are people still salty about Trump ?
> 
> 
> Get over it, he will always be one the greatest world leaders in recent history.


ironic shitposting is still shitposting, friend


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh..uh....yeah sure. I'm "Ironically shitposting" about Trump


----------



## pat pat (Jun 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I was 100% that he will win a few months ago. However, now it all depends on whether that filthy pig Netanyahu wins or not.
> if he does win, Trump will stay as well by default. If he loses, then it's anyone's guess...


 nah I think he will say, same for Macron. Not because they are doing a good job, because the political scene is getting stale and everyone is tired and barely gives a fuck anymore. Add that to the fact that Democrats have been building themselves a bad name for so long without any charismatic leader to lead them and you get your result...



Punished Kiba said:


> Meh, are people still salty about Trump ?
> 
> 
> Get over it, he will always be one the greatest world leaders in recent history.


 "greatest world leader"  
Did they teach you in highschool that USA is a country and not the whole globe? Lol 
But if you guys consider trump as the greatest world leader in your recent history that's quite sad for you....


----------



## fuff (Jun 23, 2019)

Wasn't kanye west planning on running for president....


----------



## Trojan (Jun 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "greatest world leader"
> Did they teach you in highschool that USA is a country and not the whole globe? Lol
> But if you guys consider trump as the greatest world leader in your recent history that's quite sad for you....


Well, technically the US owns 70-80% of the world, or so. :V 
so, might as well let that pass...


----------



## pat pat (Jun 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, technically the US owns 70-80% of the world, or so. :V
> so, might as well let that pass...


Nope, not how it works. The greatest leader might be a random president on a random country. Most powerful? Sure, the richest? Certainly 
But something like a good president isnt determined by the size of the country or how rich it is. 
Also a president of a small country can be a great world leader if his actions can actually beneficial for the whole world.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 23, 2019)

fuff said:


> Wasn't kanye west planning on running for president....


West is a mentally Ill person tho?  
Also Dwayne the rock might also try to be president I heard lol


----------



## fuff (Jun 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> West is a mentally Ill person tho?
> Also Dwayne the rock might also try to be president I heard lol


celebrities in general is a bad idea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nope, not how it works. The greatest leader might be a random president on a random country. Most powerful? Sure, the richest? Certainly
> But something like a good president isnt determined by the size of the country or how rich it is.
> Also a president of a small country can be a great world leader if his actions can actually beneficial for the whole world.


that's the problem "president". They are not completely independent. 
(except for very few). Might as well consider them as a state/county governor/chief...  

they are pathetic...


----------



## pat pat (Jun 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> that's the problem "president". They are not completely independent.
> (except for very few). Might as well consider them as a state/county governor/chief...
> 
> they are pathetic...


Yep, and giving them too much power would also be dangerous because today most "president" are man children or irresponsible twats. The England has a wonderful parliament system that everyone should envy, from a constitutional standpoint,  it's a piece of art and a masterpiece of political philosophy and has been shaped by years of practice and thinking......but the people in the said system are fucking DUMB. You can have the best system in the world but if the final decision are made by cowardly brainless piece of shit like Toni Blair then nothing will change. So I am all for limiting their power ( head of state/presedent/prime minister) to the maximum because giving power to those people isnt a wise idea. 


fuff said:


> celebrities in general is a bad idea...


It ISN'T! Lol 
I get the idea of "everyone can access it" but still it is not a good idea lol


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 23, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> Meh, are people still salty about Trump ?
> 
> 
> Get over it, he will always be one the greatest world leaders in recent history.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


>



OK, What am I missing here ? 
People always laugh at Trump, even before Poltics and when he succeeds they basically become this  
Then, get saltier.

Trump Derangement Syndrome basically.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 23, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> OK, What am I missing here ?
> People always laugh at Trump, even before Poltics and when he succeeds they basically become this
> Then, get saltier.
> 
> Trump Derangement Syndrome basically.



You missed the world's leaders all laughing at Trump. Yes everyone laughing at you. Everyone must be wrong and you must be right


----------



## pat pat (Jun 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


>


 what a fucking bullshit thing to do.....like isnt their a minimum "history knowledge" required to be president? All


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> You missed the world's leaders all laughing at Trump. Yes everyone laughing at you. Everyone must be wrong and you must be right



But, when you are better than practically everyone in that room, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 23, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> But, when you are better than practically everyone in that room, it doesn't mean anything.



Sure, keep telling that to yourself and everyone will continue to laugh at Trump :gitgud
At least try and be rational about it.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Sure, keep telling that to yourself and everyone will continue to laugh at Trump :gitgud
> At least try and be rational about it.



I have. In numerous discussions over the years. 
Trump obviously is not Perfect, but compared like any other politician, He is .


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 23, 2019)

Pffft, politics discussions


----------



## Ignition (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## King1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Jibutters said:


>


You good bro?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 23, 2019)

King1 said:


> You good bro?


Not too bad bro it's been all work work work lol how bout you??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Not too bad bro it's been all work work work lol how bout you??


Just chilling, enjoying my summer a lil bit too much if I may say

Hope you are chilling in between those works yeah?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 24, 2019)

this video reminds me to tell you all to watch or read "My Love Story"


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2019)

@Ignition  FUCK TOHO GIRLS!! THEY ARE BITCHES!!


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2019)

@Roman @Blu-ray @Indra  fuck, this is too good


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> Just chilling, enjoying my summer a lil bit too much if I may say
> 
> Hope you are chilling in between those works yeah?


That's good you should 

Yeah I find time here and there


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Roman @Blu-ray @Indra  fuck, this is too good


copyright free adventures


----------



## 123fire (Jun 25, 2019)

RIP EKITA


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 25, 2019)

123fire said:


> RIP EKITA


Who?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 123fire (Jun 25, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Who?


if u are a nintendo fan or games in general u should know him. he's a huge nintendo fan that has alot of followers on twitch youtube and other social media. he committed suicide


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 25, 2019)

123fire said:


> if u are a nintendo fan or games in general u should know him. he's a huge nintendo fan that has alot of followers on twitch youtube and other social media. he committed suicide


RIP.
Didn't know him. Too sad he ended up committing suicide.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 25, 2019)

Holy fuck that image on the first page of the convo brings memories


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 25, 2019)

123fire said:


> if u are a nintendo fan or games in general u should know him. he's a huge nintendo fan that has alot of followers on twitch youtube and other social media. he committed suicide


R.I.P


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 25, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> Meh, are people still salty about Trump ?
> 
> 
> Get over it, he will always be one the greatest world leaders in recent history.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2019)

RIP. Just saw on facebook.


----------



## Ignition (Jun 26, 2019)

Hear hear


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 26, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2019)

I could not nail down exactly where this person resides.....which is a good thing. I would like to wish @KisaitaParadise a Happy Birthday and say I like that they are not a one section person. Hope you have a great Day!


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2019)

one more rep(4.4K)...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2019)

God bless you! @Kuzehiko -sama! 
it's finally completed!  it took longer than I thought tbh... 


but how did you rep me again so fast? lol


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> God bless you! @Kuzehiko -sama!
> it's finally completed!  it took longer than I thought tbh...
> 
> 
> but how did you rep me again so fast? lol


Congrats! 

I've already given up on completing the rep spiral... It will just take too long  

Because I just did spread rep by repping many people.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 26, 2019)

------
Also RIP to EKITA and condolences to his family and friends... Never knew him or his content but mental health is indeed an issue that should be taken seriously before it is too late.

Hope none of us buckle due to stress.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> God bless you! @Kuzehiko -sama!
> it's finally completed!  it took longer than I thought tbh...
> 
> 
> but how did you rep me again so fast? lol



Help me fill mine


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2019)

just finished watching all 9 episodes of Attack on Titan...
kinda regretted that I did not wait for the last episode to come out as well :V
but I wanted to see it when it comes out as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2019)

the last episode covers which chapter from the manga?


----------



## 123fire (Jun 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> the last episode covers which chapter from the manga?


I think 95


----------



## pat pat (Jun 26, 2019)

I want to give Twitter all my thanks for deleting my account this morning. There is not a place more toxic than this shithole. I am a much more peaceful person because I dont have to deal.with an army of stupid retarded people anymore


----------



## 123fire (Jun 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I want to give Twitter all my thanks for deleting my account this morning. There is not a place more toxic than this shithole. I am a much more peaceful person because I dont have to deal.with an army of stupid retarded people anymore


You made a huge mistake deleting your twitter


----------



## pat pat (Jun 26, 2019)

123fire said:


> You made a huge mistake deleting your twitter


No firstable I didnt delete it, I changed my birthday date and they blocked it. 
Secondly this is a great decision, I also intend to reduce any other form of social media because it's a piece of garbage where people acts like animals instead of rational human being.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jun 26, 2019)

Superman said:


> I could not nail down exactly where this person resides.....which is a good thing. I would like to wish @KisaitaParadise a Happy Birthday and say I like that they are not a one section person. Hope you have a great Day!


Thank you so much..


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2019)

Cleaning Keycaps after 6 years


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jun 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> Cleaning Keycaps after 6 years


of course you're using a laptop (particularly a MacBook I am assuming)

but for me and I am guessing a lot of people here have mechanical RGB keyboards

the ones that you can yank out each key like a mini lego piece

usually I have a picture of the keyboard or (view the box lol) to know where each key goes then yank them all out (since they are easy due to being mechanical cherry keys)

wash the board with some clothes, compressed air and qtips and stuff

while washing all the keys in a draining bowl with soap (of course not hot water)

usually do this every (at max) 2 months even though I don't eat at my PC station to gain grease and food dirt

rather I just get rid of all the dust pile up since these things are dust magnets


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 27, 2019)

@Haruka Katana


Next time I will.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 27, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> @Haruka Katana
> 
> 
> Next time I will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 28, 2019)

@Kuzehiko  Nadal is still the boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Jun 28, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> of course you're using a laptop (particularly a MacBook I am assuming)


lenovo z710 that i got late 2013 


Reviewing Logic said:


> but for me and I am guessing a lot of people here have mechanical RGB keyboards


 my new laptop that i ordered has a mechanical keyboard 




> wash the board with some clothes, compressed air and qtips and stuff


doing key by key is more relaxing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Mapel !

Sorry I got nothing more then to say enjoy the day.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Kuzehiko  Nadal is still the boss


He is getting close to our highness' Grand Slam total! Can't wait till Wimbledon starts. Will Novak be able to defend his title? Will Roger win his 9th Wimbledon? Or will Rafa win Wimbledon after 11 years and get even closer to Roger's Grand Slam total?
These questions aren't letting me sleep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Jun 28, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> He is getting close to our highness' Grand Slam total! Can't wait till Wimbledon starts. Will Novak be able to defend his title? Will Roger win his 9th Wimbledon? Or will Rafa win Wimbledon after 11 years and get even closer to Roger's Grand Slam total?
> These questions aren't letting me sleep.


I can see Federer do his wizard shir and surprise everyone again with a stellar performance, but for some reason I dont see Djokovic winning it


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I can see Federer do his wizard shir and surprise everyone again with a stellar performance, but for some reason I dont see Djokovic winning it


I hope Federer wins too. 
I think Djokovic will straight make it to the semi-finals but not sure whether or not he'll win it. On the other hand I don't think Rafa get past top 8 since he hasn't been playing well on grass the last years although I would love to see another FeDal Grand Slam final!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rai (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Jun 28, 2019)

Rai said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Milady (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 28, 2019)

Milady said:


> Hey


Hey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ignition (Jun 29, 2019)

I hate new coworkers. I don't have the patience to teach them how to do things right u_u


----------



## pat pat (Jun 29, 2019)

Morning workout = best work out. 



Milady said:


> Hey


Look whose back


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 29, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> He is getting close to our highness' Grand Slam total! Can't wait till Wimbledon starts. Will Novak be able to defend his title? Will Roger win his 9th Wimbledon? Or will Rafa win Wimbledon after 11 years and get even closer to Roger's Grand Slam total?
> These questions aren't letting me sleep.



Hope they all make it to the semi's. Rafa will get to federer's total by just winning French Opens lol



Milady said:


> Hey



Remember everyone. Drink water


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 29, 2019)

Another Year, Another Summer with UK media overexaggerating the weather because of "muh Climate Change"


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 29, 2019)

Milady said:


> Hey


Heya sexy


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> Another Year, Another Summer with UK media overexaggerating the weather because of "muh Climate Change"


Maybe it was because of Kiba's hotness?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 29, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> Another Year, Another Summer with UK media overexaggerating the weather because of "muh Climate Change"


 you know the weather being this hot has little to do with the climate change right? The consequences are much bigger in other places of the world. 
However what I find funny is that in not even 10 years all expert predict that a huge immigration wave will happen due to the change in climate, the same people who don’t beli ce in a scientific fact ( climate change) are most time the same bitching about immigrants. I don’t know man...actually talking actions for climate could prevent the climate immigration that every scientist are warning people about. But no one will react and when it will happen, you people will come up with some bullshit theory like “the liberal are using climate to make isn’t accept refugees Rehhhhhhhhhhhh” 
Will you ever get a clue guys? Lol


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 29, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Hope they all make it to the semi's. Rafa will get to federer's total by just winning French Opens lol


I'm not sure if Rafa can keep up at the same level every year. He is 33 after all.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 29, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> I'm not sure if Rafa can keep up at the same level every year. He is 33 after all.



He's so dominant on clay than even a 36 year old Rafa will still win. I reckon he has another 3 Grand Slams in the bag.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine being in 2019 and still denying climate change


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 29, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> He's so dominant on clay than even a 36 year old Rafa will still win. I reckon he has another 3 Grand Slams in the bag.


Maybe.
I hope he won't get any injuries in the future.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 29, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Maybe it was because of Kiba's hotness?


Strong Argument 



pat pat said:


> you know the weather being this hot has little to do with the climate change right? The consequences are much bigger in other places of the world.
> However what I find funny is that in not even 10 years all expert predict that a huge immigration wave will happen due to the change in climate, the same people who don’t beli ce in a scientific fact ( climate change) are most time the same bitching about immigrants. I don’t know man...actually talking actions for climate could prevent the climate immigration that every scientist are warning people about. But no one will react and when it will happen, you people will come up with some bullshit theory like “the liberal are using climate to make isn’t accept refugees Rehhhhhhhhhhhh”
> Will you ever get a clue guys? Lol


Sorry, this post is incoherent to me, but, Scientists always make grand predictions about Climate disaster/crisis but always scale it back because it doesn't happen or the extent/intensity of the problem is greatly over exaggerated.
UK (especially) always does extreme weather hype (even though it's typical that there will weeks in summer of very high temperatures, like in any other country) just to hype up the idea of global warming.


Zensuki said:


> Imagine being in 2019 and still denying climate change


Not Denying it, just saying it's over exaggerated and NOT an immediate crisis facing the planet since it's mostly natural.
(There was alot of attention to climate change during my studies, Had to pretend that it was a serious problem to pass n shit )


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 29, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> just saying it's over exaggerated



There are exaggerations of nearly everything, doesn't somehow make the legitimate concerns and consequences disappear. 



Punished Kiba said:


> NOT an immediate crisis facing the planet since it's mostly natural.





The entire problem is the human factor. Immediacy is not the issue, it's the irreversibility of human actions hence immediate actions need to be taken.



Punished Kiba said:


> There was alot of attention to climate change during my studies,



I can imagine. An engineering student disregarding climate change while nearly every major engineering industry is centered on sustainability and efficiency is mind boggling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 29, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> There are exaggerations of nearly everything, doesn't somehow make the legitimate concerns and consequences disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm saying I don't think it's a legitimate concern and that the "Human factors" towards climate change are overexaggerated. I see Climate change as more of a natural phenomenon, that Humans have little impact towards (so, in other words, I think the expontential growth in human activity as little impact on Climate change)





Zensuki said:


> I can imagine. An engineering student disregarding climate change while nearly every major engineering industry is centered on sustainability and efficiency is mind boggling.



Well, sometimes gotta fake it to make it.


If it wasn't for law and policy invoked by govenments, I doubt engineering industry would care so much about reducing GHGs e.g.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 29, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> Strong Argument
> 
> 
> Sorry, this post is incoherent to me, but, *Scientists always make grand predictions about Climate disaster/crisis but always scale it back because it doesn't happen* or the extent/intensity of the problem is greatly over exaggerated.
> UK (especially) always does extreme weather hype (even though it's typical that there will weeks in summer of very high temperatures, like in any other country) just to hype up the idea of global warming.


This here proves that you dont understand what climate change is and haven't read scientific reports about it ( which are consistent and I have no memory of any serious environmentalist backtracking about anything). If you try to understand and judge the importance of a scientifically studied phenomenon by listening to what the fucking media says, then blame yourself. Because the "it's not hapoening" is baffling, that's the point of the scientist , IT IS happening, it is a long process that is accelerating and you can grab any report/scientific studies along the years and you will notice that the scientist in their actual work ( not what the damn meteo says) are consistent and keep track of how the phenomenon is evolving.
If you are sitting there waiting for "climate change" to "happen" in one go on a saturday morning then you have missed the whole point of what it is. Now please I would like to see which serious scientist who work on the question have done the backtracking you are talking about. 

Also my point is that the global warming is going to cause a wave of immigration, and when that happens the same people who didnt accept that global warming is a scientifical fact are gonna look stupid. 


> Not Denying it, just saying it's over exaggerated and NOT an immediate crisis facing the planet since it's mostly natural.


 it's not imminent at a human level, you and I might never witness its consequences since a human lives for around 70 years. But it is imminent in term of the "geological time" in term of geo-time it is imminent. We shouldn't wait before the situation is absolutely fucked up and irreversible ( which it basically is at this point) to then say "now its imminent because people die because of it". You act to prevent it. It's like you are developing a cancer and you sit there saying "oh it's far from its terminal phase, it's not imminent people are exqggerating" 


> (There was alot of attention to climate change during my studies, Had to pretend that it was a serious problem to pass n shit )


there was a lot of attention to it because it is a serious problem, and if you actually paid attention, you wouldn't say half the thing like "its natural"( which is what all the people ignorant about the phenomenon say) , you wouldn't also say that the scientist are backtracking because you would understand that the reports and studies have been consistent and showing that the situation is getting worse...

Its 2019 people anyone can get access to a scientifical magazine or report and have the explanations for most of the scientifical researches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 29, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I see Climate change as more of a natural phenomenon, that Humans have little impact towards (so, in other words, I think the expontential growth in human activity as little impact on Climate change)





So you're just going to conveniently ignore a consensus reached by something like 90% of climate scientists with decades of research because...



Punished Kiba said:


> If it wasn't for law and policy invoked by govenments, I doubt engineering industry would care so much about reducing GHGs e.g.



Well yeah but if we went by what multi billion corporations wanted, hint they primarily care about money, our lives would be shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef (Jun 29, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> The entire problem is the human factor. *Immediacy is not the issue, it's the irreversibility of human actions hence immediate actions need to be taken.*


iirc, what scientist are saying now is that its too late to reverse it, but that we can affect how soon the damage we've done manifests.

Its the difference between us experiencing it in our lifetime, and our grandkids experiencing it in theirs.

Unfortunately we've failed there too, massive flooding, droughts, and devastating storms are all going to be recurring phenomena we see in our lifetime.



Zensuki said:


> So you're *just going to conveniently ignore a consensus reached by something like 90% of climate scientists with decades of research because...*


Education is a huge factor in this.

My parents are 50+, and I don't know what was being taught in science classes while they were in school, but they use logic such as the occasional snowfall where we live as proof that its a hoax.


Then again they're both religious so maybe that plays a part too.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> This here proves that you dont understand what climate change is and haven't read scientific reports about it ( which are consistent and I have no memory of any serious environmentalist backtracking about anything). If you try to understand and judge the importance of a scientifically studied phenomenon by listening to what the fucking media says, then blame yourself. Because the "it's not hapoening" is baffling, that's the point of the scientist , IT IS happening, it is a long process that is accelerating and you can grab any report/scientific studies along the years and you will notice that the scientist in their actual work ( not what the damn meteo says) are consistent and keep track of how the phenomenon is evolving.
> If you are sitting there waiting for "climate change" to "happen" in one go on a saturday morning then you have missed the whole point of what it is. Now please I would like to see which serious scientist who work on the question have done the backtracking you are talking about.
> 
> Also my point is that the global warming is going to cause a wave of immigration, and when that happens the same people who didnt accept that global warming is a scientifical fact are gonna look stupid.
> ...



I can't get into a full argument now, but I fully understand what reports are on Climate Change. I just don't believe in the severity of the issue and I don't think it's something Humans really have the ability to prevent. 

I honestly think the Climate change hysteria is mostly a hoax for big government/organisations and scientists to profit from general population e.g. more tax, environmental tarriffs etc

If in 50-60 years, climate does change rapidly, where e.g. Instead of typical Temperatures of 26-33°C in UK summers, we get 36-43°C. I'll admit that I was wrong and would have contributed to dooming the country for being an anthropogenic climate change denier.



Zensuki said:


> So you're just going to conveniently ignore a consensus reached by something like 90% of climate scientists with decades of research because...
> 
> Well yeah but if we went by what multi billion corporations wanted, hint they primarily care about money, our lives would be shit.



We can agree to disagree, I don't think Climate science is certain/settled and I think there's an ulterior motive by big global organisations to puch climate hysteria.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 29, 2019)

Zef said:


> iirc, what scientist are saying now is that its too late to reverse it, but that we can affect how soon the damage we've done manifests.
> 
> Its the difference between us experiencing it in our lifetime, and our grandkids experiencing it in theirs.
> 
> ...


 thats literally my mum 
And she uses the same religious argument too that god wouldn't create an imperfect nature


----------



## Ignition (Jun 29, 2019)

Milady said:


> Oh let me give you some points





I'll send you food <3
thankies


----------



## pat pat (Jun 29, 2019)

i am watching a great wrestling show tonight!


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 29, 2019)

Zef said:


> iirc, what scientist are saying now is that its too late to reverse it, but that we can affect how soon the damage we've done manifests.
> 
> Its the difference between us experiencing it in our lifetime, and our grandkids experiencing it in theirs.
> 
> Unfortunately we've failed there too, massive flooding, droughts, and devastating storms are all going to be recurring phenomena we see in our lifetime.



Thats been misconstrued to be honest. They're usually referring to global temperatures, by which after a certain threshold, there will be significant damages to the ecosystem.

Countries are learning thankfully. You'd be surprised how much of the electricity grid nowadays is from renewables or nuclear energy. Unfortunately, the change in laws and regulations is incredibly slow thanks to corporate interest and political agendas 



Punished Kiba said:


> We can agree to disagree, I don't think Climate science is certain/settled and I think there's an ulterior motive by big global organisations to puch climate hysteria.



You and I both know this isn't a matter of opinion. Science is not about opinions. 90% of the leading climate scientists agree on climate change after decades of research.



The biggest corporations, oil and car manufacturers, have it in their best interest to deny climate chnage and they do that by employing bogey science and intentionally mislead the population into thinking its not a big deal.

Look, i know why you deny it. Climate change is not a political issue, no matter how hard America tries to make it be. Accepting climate change doesn't make you liberal and just because you are a republican it doesn't mean you have to deny it. 

Climate change is based on decades of scientific research and has been proven. Don't fall into the propaganda, fake science, life is a conspiracy hole.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2019)

Zef said:


> Unfortunately we've failed there too, massive flooding, droughts, and devastating storms are all going to be recurring phenomena we see in our lifetime.


Americans... 
But this time, Chinese people are with you to be blamed...


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 29, 2019)

Zef said:


> Education is a huge factor in this.
> 
> My parents are 50+, and I don't know what was being taught in science classes while they were in school, but they use logic such as the occasional snowfall where we live as proof that its a hoax.
> 
> ...



Education and misinformation. 

As sad as it is, we actually have pathetic corporate mouth pieces and ignorant members of the public intentionally try and undermine the science using pseudoscience. 

Its straight up propoganda and its sadly the older people that fall for it far easier in my view. 

The US Republican party is the only Conservative party in the Western world to be climate change deniers and its pathetic. No surprise thats its due to oil money or vested interest in linked industries. 

Can you believe we have shit like this


PragerU is a conservative propaganda machine funded by oil billionaires Wilks brothers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

I know a few people who really like Prager : /


----------



## Milady (Jun 29, 2019)

Ignition said:


> I'll send you food <3
> thankies



You might not get it right away because they have transfer limit system now. I have 40. I'm giving you 10 and 30 to HK. I won't need the points anymore. Not going to be active on NF much longer because I find myself more and more busy with life lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 30, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Just when I found a good set, big avy ends in 2 days.
> @Haruka Katana let me borrow 2 points





Milady said:


> Oh let me give you some points


Milady had answered 


Milady said:


> You might not get it right away because they have transfer limit system now. I have 40. I'm giving you 10 and 30 to HK. I won't need the points anymore. Not going to be active on NF much longer because I find myself more and more busy with life lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 30, 2019)

When is the next elusive prize shop tho


----------



## Ignition (Jun 30, 2019)

Milady said:


> You might not get it right away because they have transfer limit system now. I have 40. I'm giving you 10 and 30 to HK. I won't need the points anymore. Not going to be active on NF much longer because I find myself more and more busy with life lol.



Np as long as you are in Whatsapp.
Thanks !



Haruka Katana said:


> When is the next elusive prize shop tho



Starts in july from what I heard.


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 30, 2019)

Good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 30, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Good morning


Heyyy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 30, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Heyyy


What's up?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2019)

Good Meowning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2019)

JK its night here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 1, 2019)

Goodnight


----------



## pat pat (Jul 1, 2019)

Good nightning


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Jul 1, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Good morning


Is it for you, you time lord?


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Good nightning



oh..you didn't die from the heat I see


----------



## pat pat (Jul 1, 2019)

Milady said:


> oh..you didn't die from the heat I see


I am alive and stronger than ever


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am alive and stronger than ever



The heat should have destroyed you


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Is it for you, you time lord?


It was yes, but now it's afternoon


----------



## pat pat (Jul 1, 2019)

Milady said:


> The heat should have destroyed you


 I survived it and am better than ever lol


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I survived it and am better than ever lol



Remember to apply sun screen. The heatwave in France was insane. You need at least two tablespoon of sunscreen lotion JUST FOR YOUR FACE ACCORDING TO MY FRIEND'S DOCTOR. AND YOU MUST RE-APPLY EVERY TWO HOURS. NOT JUST YOUR FACE BUT BODY. FOR THE BODY YOU NEED MORE THAN TWO TABLESPOONS WHICH MEANS YOU HAVE TO LITERALLY BATH IN SUNSCREEN AND BECOME ONE WITH IT. YES, BECOME ONE WITH THE SUNSCREEN!


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes guys remember to apply sunscreen if it's sunny hot summer in your area.

If you're anti sunscreen, please use an umbrella.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 1, 2019)

Milady said:


> Remember to apply sun screen. The heatwave in France was insane. You need at least two tablespoon of sunscreen lotion JUST FOR YOUR FACE ACCORDING TO MY FRIEND'S DOCTOR. AND YOU MUST RE-APPLY EVERY TWO HOURS. NOT JUST YOUR FACE BUT BODY. FOR THE BODY YOU NEED MORE THAN TWO TABLESPOONS WHICH MEANS YOU HAVE TO LITERALLY BATH IN SUNSCREEN AND BECOME ONE WITH IT. YES, BECOME ONE WITH THE SUNSCREEN!


it's good when it's hot because I can workout and it's more effective


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 2, 2019)

Gooood moooorning


----------



## pat pat (Jul 2, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Gooood moooorning


Hello cute human being


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## King1 (Jul 2, 2019)

@Hussain considering Samurai 8 has been out for a while now, what’s your opinion on it? Since it’s written by your beloved Kishi


----------



## Trojan (Jul 2, 2019)

King1 said:


> @Hussain considering Samurai 8 has been out for a while now, what’s your opinion on it? Since it’s written by your beloved Kishi


I don't read it. 

I think you are confusing me with @Zensuki or @fuff


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 2, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't read it.
> 
> I think you are confusing me with @Zensuki or @fuff



I'm waiting for multiple volumes to really get into it


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2019)

Samurai 8 is hot, forgettable garbage. No cap


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 3, 2019)

Coming from a Bort stan thats a no Chief


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Before I do what I do, I want to comment on Samurai 8. I gave it 3 chapters. It....I just can not get ino it. Maybe I will give it more of a try when more chapters come out.


With that said......Happy Birthday @CamTro ! Sorry I ruined this post with an opinion. But that will not stop you from having a good day.


----------



## justcamtro (Jul 3, 2019)

Superman said:


> Before I do what I do, I want to comment on Samurai 8. I gave it 3 chapters. It....I just can not get ino it. Maybe I will give it more of a try when more chapters come out.
> 
> 
> With that said......Happy Birthday @CamTro ! Sorry I ruined this post with an opinion. But that will not stop you from having a good day.


Oh no it's okay! Thank you!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 3, 2019)

What is your Opinions on Horoscope Astrology ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> What is your Opinions on Horoscope Astrology ?


They are just fun reads. And I want to see if said thing actually happens that day/month


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 3, 2019)

Superman said:


> They are just fun reads. And I want to see if said thing actually happens that day/month



I was reading up on the zodiac sign for my birthdate, Capricorn, and discovered that about 90% of traits described for capricorn actually matches my personality/character. Plus, mentioned that Capricorns are mostly compatible with Cancer.....Kiba is a Cancer and I'm obsessed with him.

So, I've been pondering whether there's actually some realistic/credible truth to this Horoscope Astrology stuff.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 3, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I was reading up on the zodiac sign for my birthdate, Capricorn, and discovered that about 90% of traits described for capricorn actually matches my personality/character. Plus, mentioned that Capricorns are mostly compatible with Cancer.....Kiba is a Cancer and I'm obsessed with him.
> 
> So, I've been pondering whether there's actually some realistic/credible truth to this Horoscope Astrology stuff.


Nah if you read the history of the thing and where it comes from nope, its total bullshit. 
Also it's normal that you might find similarities, its because their descriptions are vague and not very precise so a lot of people can fit in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I was reading up on the zodiac sign for my birthdate, Capricorn, and discovered that about 90% of traits described for capricorn actually matches my personality/character. Plus, mentioned that Capricorns are mostly compatible with Cancer.....Kiba is a Cancer and I'm obsessed with him.
> 
> So, I've been pondering whether there's actually some realistic/credible truth to this Horoscope Astrology stuff.


Maybe. Or coincidence. But what events are not coincidental or opportune? So I say yes, to a degree.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nah if you read the history of the thing and where it comes from nope, its total bullshit.
> Also it's normal that you might find similarities, its because their descriptions are vague and not very precise so a lot of people can fit in.





Superman said:


> Maybe. Or coincidence. But what events are not coincidental or opportune? So I say yes, to a degree.



I suppose. But, the traits really allign though. And it's generally improbable for multiple coincidences to occur at once without reasonable cause.
Stuff like this is why I can't outright reject superstitious beliefs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I suppose. But, the traits really allign though. And it's generally improbable for multiple coincidences to occur at once without reasonable cause.
> Stuff like this is why I can't outright reject superstitious beliefs.


You got the right of it. Do not completely brush off superstition. There can be some fact there.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 3, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I suppose. But, the traits really allign though. And it's generally improbable for multiple coincidences to occur at once without reasonable cause.
> Stuff like this is why I can't outright reject superstitious beliefs.


 the astrological system uses planets and stars that don't exist. in fact it's a very old practice that got updated when back in the days the scientist would discover new planets. thing is the astrological system uses some planets that we now have proof don't exist. 
horoscope in itself is in reality barely anything to do with astrology ( and the expert in the domain of astrology themselves explain that). 
the horoscope aren't made using the astrological methods. you can read some articles by the people who make horoscopes for journals and such , it's BS. their description is vague so anyone can fit in. example.? with my power I can tell you that you are *someone who stand up for your opinion*, don't let other people walk on you and* always stay true to what you believe in*. 
you are going to think the description fits you, why? because the wording that I used in my sentences are seen as positive attitudes. I have never seen someone say "oh I don't stay true to what I believe" , no we all want to convince ourselves that we have those attitudes because they represent trust and etc. that's how it works, vague description that would most time require your own subjective perception of your personality to see if it fits in. 
there are better explanations, but I don't want to write walls and walls.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> the astrological system uses planets and stars that don't exist. in fact it's a very old practice that got updated when back in the days the scientist would discover new planets. thing is the astrological system uses some planets that we now have proof don't exist.
> horoscope in itself is in reality barely anything to do with astrology ( and the expert in the domain of astrology themselves explain that).
> the horoscope aren't made using the astrological methods. you can read some articles by the people who make horoscopes for journals and such , it's BS. their description is vague so anyone can fit in. example.? with my power I can tell you that you are *someone who stand up for your opinion*, don't let other people walk on you and* always stay true to what you believe in*.
> you are going to think the description fits you, why? because the wording that I used in my sentences are seen as positive attitudes. I have never seen someone say "oh I don't stay true to what I believe" , no we all want to convince ourselves that we have those attitudes because they represent trust and etc. that's how it works, vague description that would most time require your own subjective perception of your personality to see if it fits in.
> there are better explanations, but I don't want to write walls and walls.



I get what you're saying.....however, the trait discriptions are not as vague as what you have exemplified and are quite specific in some areas and resonates really well to my personality. And I checked the other signs to see if they matched my personality, no where near as close as Capricorn. I just find it to be an odd coincidence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2019)

Solo Leveling >


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> Solo Leveling >


Did you lose a bet?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 3, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I get what you're saying.....however, the trait discriptions are not as vague as what you have exemplified and are quite specific in some areas and resonates really well to my personality. And I checked the other signs to see if they matched my personality, no where near as close as Capricorn. I just find it to be an odd coincidence.


The vagueness is just one explanation, but there is much more to it than that. This is an actual elaborate system with several people working on it, not some astrological expert doing it. 
You should do some researches. I once read a lot of things about how it's done and several astrological expert debunked it and explained why it has nothing to do with their doctrine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 3, 2019)

Abs workout are the worst....


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Did you lose a bet?


Have you read the manhwa? It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> Have you read the manhwa? It's pretty awesome.


Manhwa? Is that supposed to be the chinese version of the Boruto manga?


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Manhwa? Is that supposed to be the chinese version of the Boruto manga?


Manhwa's are basically Korean versions of "Manga". I think they also go by the name of "webtoons" as well.

Usually colored from start to finish. Anyway check out one called 'Solo leveling'.

It's really amazing


----------



## Raniero (Jul 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> Manhwa's are basically Korean versions of "Manga". I think they also go by the name of "webtoons" as well.
> 
> Usually colored from start to finish. Anyway check out one called 'Solo leveling'.
> 
> It's really amazing


Have you ever tried _The Breaker_?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Have you ever tried _The Breaker_?


have you ever tried Veritas?


----------



## Raniero (Jul 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> Samurai 8 is hot, forgettable garbage. No cap


Speaking of Samurai 8, Kishimoto already on his bullshit with putting romance in his new series 

I won't lie though, the series has some potential. It's just boring right now. 


Reviewing Logic said:


> have you ever tried Veritas?


Nope. Is it good?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Nope. Is it good?



I think it predates Breaker

tons of Breaker fans were Veritas readers before but then after 81 chapters it ended abruptly due to the magazine that published it or whatever going under

people till this day believe it will one day comeback as a sequel lol

better then Breaker Imho in fights


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

@Raniero they actually made a thread on both here


----------



## Raniero (Jul 3, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Raniero they actually made a thread on both here


Brah...why and how did you dig up a thread from a decade ago?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Brah...why and how did you dig up a thread from a decade ago?


lol just did Breaker vs Veritas on google and it was one the first results

and I was like huh good enough


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Speaking of Samurai 8, Kishimoto already on his bullshit with putting romance in his new series
> 
> I won't lie though, the series has some potential. It's just boring right now.


I was seeing people damage control Kishimoto's decision to have the only female heroine role be a weakling who needs to be saved WHILST being Mc's pairing fodder.

He never learns 



Raniero said:


> Have you ever tried _The Breaker_?


Read it during high school. I'm patiently awaiting season 3 if it ever happens. I heard rumors that it's starting up again, but we've been waiting  years for this so ... who knows really.

It's one of my favorites though. I re-read it this year, and it still holds up surprisingly well. Manhwa's do everything better.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> I was seeing people damage control Kishimoto's decision to have the only female heroine role be a weakling who needs to be saved WHILST being Mc's pairing fodder.
> 
> He never learns


the protag has bigger Daddy issues then Boruto ever did too lol


I feel his Dad is going to die before he can resolve said issues, he currently just bailed on him though


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> the protag has bigger Daddy issues then Boruto ever did too lol
> 
> 
> I feel his Dad is going to die before he can resolve said issues, he currently just bailed on him though


That's probably the setup. I'm not really interested in continuing it further, it isn't my cup of tea.

Will be interesting to see if Samurai 8 reaches any sort of success. My gut is telling me no, but I won't doubt Kishimoto.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> That's probably the setup. I'm not really interested in continuing it further, it isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if Samurai 8 reaches any sort of success. My gut is telling me no, but I won't doubt Kishimoto.


I can see it

shonen now are very generic, MHA is just that and it has a ton of success

it isn't the golden age anymore, standards are low... don't get me wrong I don't hate S8 but like a ton of other series out there it is not revolutionary 

out of the bunch for the new batch Kimetsu no Yaibai, Dr Stone and Promised Neverland are the best of the WSJ crop but even then Kimetsu is good but not innovative, etc...

same with the other two, the lack something


also the golden age isn't when Bleach, Naruto and OP were running side by side lol, it is before that

it is fine though, we have some sienens and Korean, etc... manga now


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 3, 2019)

I also don't think it will get canned since it seems to be a "victory lap" manga

unlike Kubo or Mitsutoshi among others, Kishi didn't need to do a oneshot prior to publishing his new works

he even got a red carpet outing with Jump Fest and other announcements prior to its debut

if anything at worst it can get a rushed ending (few months heads up or even a couple of years to wrap it up) but not a cancellation 

I don't even think he has a overbearing editor telling him what to and what not to do like he did with Naruto

he is pretty safe from said issues in general...

Samurai 8 will fit in with other series like Black Clover in fandoms and story I feel


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 4, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> MHA is just that and it has a ton of success


it's not that generic. It has some elements, yes. But the author tries to stay out of the generic route.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th of July folks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2019)

plop


----------



## Raniero (Jul 4, 2019)

@Wrecked Baloney You felt that earthquake dude?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> it's not that generic. It has some elements, yes. But the author tries to stay out of the generic route.


MHA to me feels like a factory made manga

it has all the elements and study said works

passed and got good marks all around following patterns, styles, etc... but it feels like empty

compared to other mangas that have faults in certain fields but exceeds in a particular trait/genre

MHA is the Kpop of manga/anime


*Spoiler*: _manga thoughts _ 



I also don't like  the main villains compared to the current crazy group we currently have in the manga that is facing them and the yakuza that teamed up with them prior


----------



## Trojan (Jul 4, 2019)

I kinda want to start watching ONE PUNCH MAN 2ND SEASON, but I don't really feel like watching...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 4, 2019)

Raniero said:


> @Wrecked Baloney You felt that earthquake dude?


Yes!
The spookiest thing was I had just woken up minutes earlier, as if my body was trying to warn me.


I should have known we were gonna get an earthquake. It was unusually chilly yesterday.


----------



## Raniero (Jul 5, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Yes!
> The spookiest thing was I had just woken up minutes earlier, as if my body was trying to warn me.
> 
> 
> I should have known we were gonna get an earthquake. It was unusually chilly yesterday.


I was just minding my own business and eating cereal. At least it wasn't too bad outside of the epicenter. Still, the strongest we've had in years


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 5, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2019)

@Ignition it is finalyl out! :burry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday @ScarletUchiha ! Do not be shy, post some more. But more importantly have a great day!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 5, 2019)

David Production outdid themselves with Fire Force's production.

The jury is still out for Dr. Stone I need to see more episode to assess if it is a good adaptation or not but hopefuly for Fire Force the quality sticks art, 3D work and animation wise like the first episode.

Another series that dodged the bad adaptation bullet like Black Clover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 6, 2019)

@Raniero YOOOOOO, did you feel that 7.1 earthquake??????


----------



## Raniero (Jul 6, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> @Raniero YOOOOOO, did you feel that 7.1 earthquake??????


Yeah, I was in the gym when it hit. The entire building was shaking. Ran to the doorway because I thought the ceiling fans would fall on me 

I'm closer to Ridgecrest than LA is, so it was pretty strong here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 6, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Yeah, I was in the gym when it hit. The entire building was shaking. Ran to the doorway because I thought the ceiling fans would fall on me
> 
> I'm closer to Ridgecrest than LA is, so it was pretty strong here.


This earthquake is now officially the strongest one I've been through. Move over 1994 Northridge quake!


Dr. Lucy says there's a 5% chance a stronger one can occur in the next few days. Stay alert!


----------



## Addy (Jul 6, 2019)

@Hussain @Roman @Haruka Katana @Zensuki @fuff @Blu-ray sasuke put sakura where she belongs


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 7, 2019)

the new WANO animation and art is GOLDEN 


If it stays consistent 
then the OP anime is finally saved 


hopefully Dragonball Super looks as fresh when it is announced (seeing as it also is switching to the new art style)

Also RIP OP anime censoring

you won't be missed


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 7, 2019)

To Celebrate Kiba's Birthday Today, I wanted to draw another Sketch of him, (the one on the left is the one I drew more than a month ago)

There's barely any Adult Kiba fanart out there. 

What are your impressions ?

edit: I'm aware I've made the face on the second one way too wide.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ignition (Jul 7, 2019)

Been a while, wassup! 

Obligatory Touhou gameplay gif

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Jul 7, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Been a while, wassup!
> 
> Obligatory Touhou gameplay gif


Hey!!! How’s ur day going?


----------



## Ignition (Jul 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> Hey!!! How’s ur day going?



Has been good so far, very cold outside though 
 how about you?


----------



## fuff (Jul 7, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Has been good so far, very cold outside though
> how about you?


not bad! same the weather has been a bit chilly out as well here


----------



## Indra (Jul 7, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Hussain @Roman @Haruka Katana @Zensuki @fuff @Blu-ray sasuke put sakura where she belongs


LMFAO


----------



## Rai (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## fuff (Jul 8, 2019)

I guess my html has ran out, back to the “maybe next time ”


----------



## Milady (Jul 8, 2019)

ZzzzZzzz


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## 123fire (Jul 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Another series that dodged the bad adaptation bullet like Black Clover.


did u even see the animation??


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 8, 2019)

123fire said:


> did u even see the animation??


ooopps worded it wrong

meant Black Clover failed as a good adaptation


----------



## Milady (Jul 8, 2019)

Finished Stranger Things Season 3.
It was really good


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2019)

My new s5e :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 9, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Rai (Jul 9, 2019)

All Naruto volumes in one book!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)

Rai said:


> All Naruto volumes in one book!




I've been wanting to read the entire volume again 
But can you tell me why the hell does it cost 5.8 million yen? That's about $53,000  It's similar to kindle isn't it?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2019)

Rai said:


> All Naruto volumes in one book!


@Zensuki @fuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)

@Rai buy it for me?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 9, 2019)

Rai said:


> All Naruto volumes in one book!



art quality looks trash 

Viz digital


----------



## Rai (Jul 9, 2019)

Milady said:


> I've been wanting to read the entire volume again
> But can you tell me why the hell does it cost 5.8 million yen? That's about $53,000  It's similar to kindle isn't it?



Buy it! 

It's a kickstar project the funding goal is $45,966 lo l  and it's already by $50,000+ 



Milady said:


> @Rai buy it for me?


----------



## Rai (Jul 9, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> art quality looks trash
> 
> Viz digital



According to them they using original artwork from Kishimoto and Naruto:

"In addition,  Naruto eOneBook is completely different from the current eBook. It has original artwork data which is about 300MB in size per volume of manga books. With specially tuned contrast, sharpness, and detailed line, eOneBook portrays the drawings created by manga artists as beautifully as those seen in printed manga. 

eOneBook will deliver the world of Naruto to you in the highest quality.  "

While this is what VIZ does:

"Image quality is another challenge. In order to read manga on the digital devices, the document files of the manga must be converted to common ebook format, which are compressed and optimized for distribution. Drawings created by manga artists suffer from degraded image quality."

Pretty sure it will looks much better in person than in some video/photos.


----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)

Pretty sure Zensuki is blind 
But at whatever quality, Kishi's art is forever amazing to look at.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 9, 2019)

Rai said:


> According to them they using original artwork from Kishimoto and Naruto:
> 
> "In addition,  Naruto eOneBook is completely different from the current eBook. It has original artwork data which is about 300MB in size per volume of manga books. With specially tuned contrast, sharpness, and detailed line, eOneBook portrays the drawings created by manga artists as beautifully as those seen in printed manga.
> 
> ...



Manga prints they distribute has even worse quality. We'll see but it looks like they are going for the printed look rather than clean digital look.


----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)

$53,000


----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)

ZzzzzZzzZZZZZ


----------



## Rai (Jul 9, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Manga prints they distribute has even worse quality. We'll see but it looks like they are going for the printed look rather than clean digital look.



*"Look and feel like paper manga (2): Collectible digital manga* 


Even though Naruto eOneBook is a digital manga, you can touch it. This book-like reader can sit on your bookshelf along with your collection of printed books."

According to them they're using digital manga.

It's like a hybrid between the two


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 9, 2019)

Rai said:


> *"Look and feel like paper manga (2): Collectible digital manga*
> 
> 
> Even though Naruto eOneBook is a digital manga, you can touch it. This book-like reader can sit on your bookshelf along with your collection of printed books."
> ...



Its basically an ereader in a book like case. Cool idea. Looks like they wanted it to look like paper rather than a screen.


----------



## Rai (Jul 9, 2019)

Milady said:


> $53,000



it doesn't cost that lol you can get it if you support the project I think minimum is $400+ if you want to get it 

Normally:

$6.99x73 digital: $510.27

$9.99x73 paper: $729.27


----------



## Rai (Jul 9, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Its basically an ereader in a book like case. Cool idea. Looks like they wanted it to look like paper rather than a screen.



Kishimoto himself draw the dust jacket:


----------



## Rai (Jul 9, 2019)

Milady said:


> Pretty sure Zensuki is blind
> *But at whatever quality, Kishi's art is forever amazing to look at*.



Kishi art 





Kishi better draw Sasuke and Sakura good in the incoming SS novel cover and not like this  lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)

Rai said:


> it doesn't cost that lol you can get it if you support the project I think minimum is $400+ if you want to get it
> 
> Normally:
> 
> ...



I own maybe 15 or 20 physical volumes in Japanese 
I also own 3 volumes in English but damn...Viz translation sucks. I have to admit fan translation online is so much better, because they understand the context more.

One day I'll have the digital copy 
When I win the lotto or win that  Scratch 4 



Rai said:


> Kishi better draw Sasuke and Sakura good in the incoming SS novel cover and not like this  lol



There is an upcoming SS novel?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 9, 2019)

Looking forward to see the cover of the new SS novel. Hope it has Sasuke and Sakura together


----------



## fuff (Jul 9, 2019)

Rai said:


> Kishi better draw Sasuke and Sakura good in the incoming SS novel cover and not like this lol



Well said! From those three, I think the shikamaru cover was the best.


----------



## Rai (Jul 9, 2019)

Milady said:


> I own maybe 15 or 20 physical volumes in Japanese
> I also own 3 volumes in English but damn...Viz translation sucks. I have to admit fan translation online is so much better, because they understand the context more.
> 
> One day I'll have the digital copy
> When I win the lotto or win that  Scratch 4




VIZ scans are already all over the Internet   but it’s better if you support Kishimoto/Naruto 




Milady said:


> There is an upcoming SS novel?



Yep, released on 8/2/2019

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 9, 2019)

what if the cover....has only has sasuke on it? 

@Milady the ss fanclub has more details! pretty much ss are on a mission (current timeline), and sarada is staying over at Iruka's house. The novel is about the mission

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 9, 2019)

Rai said:


> better if you support Kishimoto/Naruto



supporting kishi > supporting kodachi/ikemoto

>


----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)

Rai said:


> VIZ scans are already all over the Internet   but it’s better if you support Kishimoto/Naruto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fuff said:


> what if the cover....has only has sasuke on it?
> 
> @Milady the ss fanclub has more details! pretty much ss are on a mission (current timeline), and sarada is staying over at Iruka's house. The novel is about the mission




Oh shit  Let me go to the store to buy it when it's released


----------



## fuff (Jul 9, 2019)

Milady said:


> Oh shit  Let me go to the store to buy it when it's released


ill tag you when the cover is out so you dont miss out, unless someone beats me to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> ill tag you when the cover is out so you dont miss out, unless someone beats me to it!



Yes please


----------



## Milady (Jul 9, 2019)

If Kishi draws a new Sasuke and Sakura on the cover, he can have all my money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2019)

I hope @BlackGod had a Happy Birthday! I have been slacking off....I apologize.


----------



## Xel (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm amazed that Naruto volumes still aren't sold here whereas a bunch of lesser-known manga series are.


----------



## LIBU (Jul 10, 2019)

Lol,
-AoT was really Good
-Gotta watch S2


----------



## Trojan (Jul 10, 2019)

@Haruka Katana


----------



## Milady (Jul 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Haruka Katana



I am her representative. What do you need


----------



## Trojan (Jul 10, 2019)

Milady said:


> I am her representative. What do you need


tell her to post more in the convo...


----------



## Milady (Jul 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> tell her to post more in the convo...



She is too busy talking to me on whatsapp 

Poor you


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 10, 2019)

Prayer circle for good Kishi art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 10, 2019)

Milady said:


> If Kishi draws a new Sasuke and Sakura on the cover, he can have all my money


How much can I get if I draw an SS cover for you?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jul 10, 2019)

Rai said:


> Kishi art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope sakura is on the cover too





When will the cover be released 



BTW full chance kishi is rusty ASF while drawing sakura. It's been years since he last drew her. (16?15?)


And just look at that sarada drawing tho. She wearing the same clothes as ikemotos design but it gives off a completely different air and feeling to it, like she's real fighting and badass there instead of those bloated shitty faces


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 10, 2019)

Fedal semi-final on Wimbledon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jul 10, 2019)

Indra said:


> How much can I get if I draw an SS cover for you?



Bro, I still have your drawing of Sarada somewhere. Let me tell you something......good effort.....


----------



## Milady (Jul 10, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Prayer circle for good Kishi art



Kishi art is always good. 
No need to pray


----------



## Indra (Jul 10, 2019)

Milady said:


> Bro, I still have your drawing of Sarada somewhere. Let me tell you something......good effort.....




Am I better than Ikemoto at least?


----------



## fuff (Jul 10, 2019)

I really hope that he does the couple!

I remember when that sasuke shinden (duckbutt hair cover) came out and it was freakin amazing and we even had an edit thread of it! Good times, I remember doing an edit based on what gif heart posted of sakura in the convo bread with that image....good times indeed when this place still had life


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 10, 2019)

Adult Sakura by Kishi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Milady (Jul 10, 2019)

Indra said:


> Am I better than Ikemoto at least?



I'm sure Ikemoto is a nice guy but yes your art is better


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 10, 2019)

Indra said:


> Am I better than Ikemoto at least?


----------



## Milady (Jul 10, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


>


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2019)

Rai said:


> All Naruto volumes in one book!





Rai said:


> *"Look and feel like paper manga (2): Collectible digital manga*
> 
> 
> Even though Naruto eOneBook is a digital manga, you can touch it. This book-like reader can sit on your bookshelf along with your collection of printed books."
> ...


its a nice idea.

The cover could have been better though... now it looks... meh lmao




Milady said:


> Pretty sure Zensuki is blind
> But at whatever quality, Kishi's art is forever amazing to look at.


Zensuki has always been blind


----------



## Milady (Jul 11, 2019)

HK babe 



Haruka Katana said:


> Zensuki has always been blind



Well that's unfortunate


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 11, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Zensuki has always been blind


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

@Hussain 

You've been slacking. 

Pay your taxes yallah!


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> You've been slacking.
> 
> Pay your taxes yallah!


because my spiral has been completed, which is what I wanted xD
So, I am taking a vacation now  


Also, just a throwing this out there lol
do you know how to speak Arabic, or you got those words randomly somewhere?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> because my spiral has been completed, which is what I wanted xD
> So, I am taking a vacation now
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't I tell you that I spent months in Saudi Arabia and Kuwait many, many years ago or was that someone else?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

My dad speaks arabic fluently. 

Not my mom or siblings though.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Didn't I tell you that I spent months in Saudi Arabia and Kuwait many, many years ago or was that someone else?


I remember something like this... 
did you have this same name back then, or was it different? 

Because once people change their username, I forgot all about what they said/did/ or even who they are!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I remember something like this...
> did you have this same name back then, or was it different?
> 
> Because once people change their username, I forgot all about what they said/did/ or even who they are!



You really think I'd have the name A Optimistic? The staff changed my name to this randomly because I got so many optimistic ratings. Old name was Avalon.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Also I can make you lose your spiral if I want.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> You really think I'd have the name A Optimistic? The staff changed my name to this randomly because I got so many optimistic ratings. Old name was Avalon.


how would I know, you got "239" dumb rating, anything is possible... 
But yeah, you do have so goddamn many optimistic rating! I can see why...  



A Optimistic said:


> Also I can make you lose your spiral if I want.



don't you dare! 


Or I guess another rep cut is waiting for you... 
you lost 15m last time, no? 

next time it's going to be all of it, and to the negative...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> how would I know, you got "239" dumb rating, anything is possible...



you're luck the naruto battledome doesn't have dumb ratings, you would have atleast 1,000 



> But yeah, you do have so goddamn many optimistic rating! I can see why...



What are you implying? 





> don't you dare!
> 
> 
> Or I guess another rep cut is waiting for you...
> ...



I did lose 15 million in December, still recovering from that. 


I'm still gonna neg you twice everyday from now on, you don't deserve a spiral.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Any last words @Hussain ? President Trump has spoken!


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> you're luck the naruto battledome doesn't have dumb ratings, you would have atleast 1,000


that is probably true, but I wouldn't say getting that from the NBD counts. Seeing the amount of dumb arguments in there... 



A Optimistic said:


> What are you implying?


you know that "optimistic" is not really used as a good rating or neutral...  



A Optimistic said:


> I did lose 15 million in December, still recovering from that.


served you well...  

tbh, I would have been seriously mad had that happen to me... 



A Optimistic said:


> I'm still gonna neg you twice everyday from now on, you don't deserve a spiral.


how did you come to the conclusion that *I* don't deserve it, but you do?  

but if you think about it, yeah, I deserve something more unique and special. Something for me alone...
to think I will be with you normal people...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Any last words @Hussain ? President Trump has spoken!


this is why you got a 239 dumb rating, calling this clown who said 
"The kidney has a very special place in the heart" a president...


----------



## Milady (Jul 11, 2019)

Omfg Trump


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

@A Optimistic what section do you post in that has "dumb" as a rating? 
I think you deserve at least 10...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @A Optimistic what section do you post in that has "dumb" as a rating?
> I think you deserve at least 10...



I didn't know that was gonna happen in my thread


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

> >Sees thread
> >Who's dumb enough to make a thread like this not expecting the worst outcome
> >It's Ava



@A Optimistic you are more popular than I thought


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @A Optimistic you are more popular than I thought





Santi is a retard.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> You've been slacking.
> 
> Pay your taxes yallah!



The sheer power of your rep


----------



## Toph (Jul 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> The sheer power of your rep



I like how @Hussain rated this optimistic. He's very possessive.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I like how @Hussain rated this optimistic. He's very possessive.



You have my sword


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I like how @Hussain rated this optimistic. He's very possessive.


how can you rep Zenfail when he goes on to neg Boruto's fans?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> You have my sword



Stab hussian with it


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> You have my sword


you have a sword?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> how can you rep Zenfail when he goes on to neg Boruto's fans?



He's a Sasuke fan.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> He's a Sasuke fan.


which is gross...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> which is gross...





This is why you get threads made about you. Sasuke is the best.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> This is why you get threads made about you. Sasuke is the best.


I guess compared to the rest of the uchiha he is fine, but that's not saying anything at all...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I guess compared to the rest of the uchiha he is fine, but that's not saying anything at all...



The best Uchiha is Madara. Wouldn't expect a noob like you to comprehend that though.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> The best Uchiha is Madara. Wouldn't expect a noob like you to comprehend that though.



I just threw up... 


reported...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I just threw up...
> 
> 
> reported...



You wanna fight?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> You wanna fight?


why would you fight a losing battle? 
you have just proven to me that you are completely and utterly tasteless...  

I think you should get rehab...


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why would you fight a losing battle?
> you have just proven to me that you are completely and utterly tasteless...
> 
> I think you should get rehab...



Sure I'll make sure to save a seat for you in the Minato is a retard rehab club


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Sure I'll make sure to save a seat for you in the Minato is a retard rehab club


 


Also, I don't even like Minato...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Also, I don't even like Minato...



LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

dude who the fuck are you lying to? you looooooooove minato


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

also i like to pretend that kaguya plottwist never happened smh


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2019)

also not sure why ur linking the kaguya thing when minato literally forgave the dude who got him and his wife killed


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> also i like to pretend that kaguya plottwist never happened smh


just reply to @Santi post... 



A Optimistic said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> dude who the fuck are you lying to? you looooooooove minato


I have no cure for delusion... 
do you have a proof that I "love" him?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> also not sure why ur linking the kaguya thing when minato literally forgave the dude who got him and his wife killed


technically Kurama is the one who did it...


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2019)

Am I in 2009 again


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Sure I'll make sure to save a seat for you in the Minato is a retard rehab club





This was the greatest Naruto-based FC to ever exist on this forum and I can prove it mathematically

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2019)

What's good guys. Sorry that I haven't posted lately. lol there are interns who sit right behind me checking everything that I look at.


----------



## Sufex (Jul 11, 2019)

Damn, how come this convo thread is so much more active than the nbd one?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2019)

Milady said:


> HK babe
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's unfortunate


Milbaaaabe  



A Optimistic said:


> Also I can make you lose your spiral if I want.




Poor Hussain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Milady (Jul 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Also, I don't even like Minato...



You fandom broke up with Minato? 

When it was your birthday I remember everyone spammed his pics for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jul 11, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Damn, how come this convo thread is so much more active than the nbd one?



We're the original convo bros from '14 and have won many Oscars for shit posting.


----------



## Milady (Jul 11, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Milbaaaabe



Been a while. Let me show you a good time


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2019)

Milady said:


> Been a while. Let me show you a good time


oh yes , let me have it


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Damn, how come this convo thread is so much more active than the nbd one?



Too busy calcing the blast radius of bijuudamas.


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Also I can make you lose your spiral if I want.



Only 12 mil left


----------



## Sufex (Jul 11, 2019)

Santi said:


> Too busy calcing the blast radius of bijuudamas.




Area of effect doesn't accurately correspond to attack potency


----------



## Santí (Jul 11, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Area of effect doesn't accurately correspond to attack potency


----------



## Milady (Jul 11, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> oh yes , let me have it



Private show for you babe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

just out of curiosity, for how long is @Ziggy Stardust is going to be banned?


----------



## Santí (Jul 12, 2019)

Hussain said:


> just out of curiosity, for how long is @Ziggy Stardust is going to be banned?



You've got three months of peace.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 12, 2019)

Milady said:


> Private show for you babe


show's gonna be amazing


----------



## Rai (Jul 12, 2019)

@Milady Here is the SS novel cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 12, 2019)

still cant get over how derpy Sasuke looks


----------



## fuff (Jul 12, 2019)

Rai said:


> @Milady Here is the SS novel cover


Already tagged her in the ss fc earlier


----------



## fuff (Jul 12, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> still cant get over how derpy Sasuke looks


Not a fan of wig sauce ?


----------



## fuff (Jul 12, 2019)

His hair looks like L (death note) kind of there


----------



## fuff (Jul 12, 2019)

When sakura cuts ur hair too short from The previous novel and now u gotta wear a wig


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 12, 2019)

fuff said:


> Not a fan of wig sauce ?


Kishi did say Sasuke is the hardest to draw, now you can see him screwing him up


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 12, 2019)

Sakura aging like wine


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2019)

How old are they in that pic? Do we know anything else about the novel?


----------



## Milady (Jul 12, 2019)

Sasuke's side bangs are on his left eye yes?
The drawing should be from their right angle then 

At least Sakura is


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2019)

Seems like they're walking a line between having Sasuke retain his original image (cold, reserved) and the pairing itself. Very strange mix.


----------



## Xel (Jul 12, 2019)

I just like Sakura wearing her forehead protector like that, idk why.


----------



## Milady (Jul 12, 2019)

Plot twist - that's not Sasuke, that's an impostor with Sasuke's wig and cloak. Which explains the strange angle in the drawing 



Suzutsuki said:


> I just like Sakura wearing her forehead protector like that, idk why.



She's never done that before, looks cool.


----------



## LIBU (Jul 12, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -AoT was really Good
> -Gotta watch S2


Lol,
-AoT S2 was also Good
-S3 let's Go


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey guys,

The KCC has a Short Story voting Contest going on. Please take some time to read and vote for your favorite story if you can:


----------



## Trojan (Jul 12, 2019)

my short story is not even included...


----------



## Milady (Jul 12, 2019)

Hussain said:


> my short story is not even included...



I'll read your short story


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2019)

Milady said:


> Plot twist - that's not Sasuke, that's an impostor with Sasuke's wig and cloak. Which explains the strange angle in the drawing


Imposter bald Sasuke 



Hussain said:


> my short story is not even included...


It failed before it even get into the contest


----------



## pat pat (Jul 13, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Hussain @Roman @Haruka Katana @Zensuki @fuff @Blu-ray sasuke put sakura where she belongs


In that position there is a lot of things he could do  not very romantic but still 


LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -AoT S2 was also Good
> -S3 let's Go


AOT is an absolute masterpiece in term of storytelling , character building, world development. Its breathtaking seriously. A maestro work from chapter 1 to the current one, it feels like the author thought about everything and the message ( as you will see) is very interesting and complex.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 13, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> It failed before it even get into the contest




@Raiden -chan... 
you are letting them bullying me...


----------



## pat pat (Jul 13, 2019)

I walked the way to my gym 
Just to realise on Saturdays they close the doors at 4PM 
FUCK THEM


----------



## fuff (Jul 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I walked the way to my gym
> Just to realise on Saturdays they close the doors at 4PM
> FUCK THEM


Time to find a new gym!


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> In that position there is a lot of things he could do  not very romantic but still


sasuke not caring for romance. puts woman in mating position. badass


----------



## pat pat (Jul 13, 2019)

fuff said:


> Time to find a new gym!


 I agree!


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 13, 2019)

@fuff whee's your avi from


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 13, 2019)

@pat pat
Will you watch tomorrow's Wimbledon final? Djokovic vs Federer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Jul 13, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @fuff whee's your avi from


----------



## pat pat (Jul 13, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> @pat pat
> Will you watch tomorrow's Wimbledon final? Djokovic vs Federer


I intend to watch, Roger better WIN! 
He beat Nadal but I think roger has a better chance of beating Djokovic. Djoko is like Nadal's kryptonite, while Federer with his style is the perfect opponent to bother djoko. I just want the man to score another win, after Serena's loss I need some happiness :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Jul 13, 2019)

I kinda missed 

@Zef what did you think of HxH chapter?  

We didn't even get the 10 chapters this time... :V


----------



## Zef (Jul 13, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I kinda missed
> 
> @Zef what did you think of HxH chapter?
> 
> We didn't even get the 10 chapters this time... :V


Hold up...what?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 13, 2019)

had to double check if there was a new HXH chapter

lol smh @Hussain


----------



## Trojan (Jul 13, 2019)

I was simply telling you that I missed saying that to Zef 
I thought the last line made it clear that there is no chapters this entire year (so far at least) lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I kinda missed
> 
> @Zef what did you think of HxH chapter?
> 
> We didn't even get the 10 chapters this time... :V


lol. dont give HxH fans a heart attack


----------



## Zef (Jul 14, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> lol. dont give HxH fans a heart attack


Give Sain -1 rep for me please


----------



## pat pat (Jul 14, 2019)

@Kuzehiko we will have kids before the Djokovic vs Federer ends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Kuzehiko we will have kids before the Djokovic vs Federer ends


What a match bro.
Longest match ever played on Wimbledon. Even though I wanted Roger to win so badly, this was just probably the best tennis match I have ever witnessed. Both Roger and Novak are GOATs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> What a match bro.
> Longest match ever played on Wimbledon. Even though I wanted Roger to win so badly, this was just probably the best tennis match I have ever witnessed. Both Roger and Novak are GOATs!


Great match but disappointed by the winner lol


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -AoT S2 was also Good
> -S3 let's Go


So, are you done with S3 yet?


----------



## LIBU (Jul 15, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, are you done with S3 yet?


LOl,
-Why do you use ''" at the end of your sentence?

OT:
-Watched EP-1 of S3 P1 yesterday......


----------



## Rai (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 15, 2019)

Zef said:


> Give Sain -1 rep for me please


done


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> done


a full force neg is coming your way...


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 15, 2019)

Hussain said:


> a full force neg is coming your way...



incoming -1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> incoming -1


incoming -15K(+)


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

I lost a tennis match today against my coach! @Kuzehiko 
Still proud because i was able to get some games. I still got destroyed but still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jul 15, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I really hope sakura is on the cover too
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Save


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I lost a tennis match today against my coach! @Kuzehiko
> Still proud because i was able to get some games. I still got destroyed but still


Did you happen to challenge him? 
Its good you were able to get some games and that's the spirit, you must keep practicing.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Did you happen to challenge him?
> Its good you were able to get some games and that's the spirit, you must keep practicing.


Nah we have some serious games from time to time to see the progress. 
But the fucker is playing like his life is on the line :


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey guys,

Plugging this one last time. KCC Voting Contest will be closing soon .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nah we have some serious games from time to time to see the progress.
> But the fucker is playing like his life is on the line :


So that means either you've barely gotten any progress or he is just a beast playing tennis. 

Its no fun if he goes easy on you anyway.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jul 16, 2019)

@Zensuki @Corvida IDK if this is the right place but i just found link's reddit account while going through the sub after a lot of time this is the first thing i find there 



Poor people are actually answering the question


Complete with the mandatory NSFW WARNING


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

@A Optimistic 

I didn't talk. I simply typed...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> I didn't talk. I simply typed...



Pay up.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

@Hussain 

If you're ever late for a payment again, you will be deported to the gulags.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> If you're ever late for a payment again, you will be deported to the gulags.


you will have to post here more often because I don't search for people's posts to rep them anymore...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you will have to post here more often because I don't search for people's posts to *rep* them anymore...






W-we don't use the R word ya b-baka


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm not tryna get slashed again.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> W-we don't use the R word ya b-baka





A Optimistic said:


> I'm not tryna get slashed again.


you don't want them to know, so you made it bold and increased the word's size? 

I am surprised you don't have 500 dumb ratings yet! Kappa


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you don't want them to know, so you made it bold and increased the word's size?
> 
> I am surprised you don't have 500 dumb ratings yet! Kappa



I learned from the best, your BD posts made me very dumb.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I learned from the best, your BD posts made me very dumb.


says the one who got her first thread locked and trashed...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> says the one who got her first thread locked and trashed...



I'm surprised they didn't take my thread making privileges away.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I'm surprised they didn't take my thread making privileges away.


should we tag a mod to do it now?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> should we tag a mod to do it now?



You actually think the mods would listen to _you_?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

The staff when they get a report from @Hussain


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> You actually think the mods would listen to _you_?


@Santi
remember this is the girl/women who questioned your intellect...



A Optimistic said:


> Santi is a retard.



Are you going to consider banning her from making new (dumb) threads?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Why do you think I'm a woman?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Why do you think I'm a woman?


you are not?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you are not?



Do I sound like one?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Do I sound like one?


well, I can't hear any sound from your typing, obviously... 


but your style looks girlish to me...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> but your style looks girlish to me...



WOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Wait..does this mean the only reason you talked to me is because you thought I was a girl (even though I never told you this)? You thought I was gonna be your arranged wife or something? Saying inshallah every night to the prospect of it?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Wait..does this mean the only reason you talked to me is because you thought I was a girl (even though I never told you this)? You thought I was gonna be your arranged wife or something? Saying inshallah every night to the prospect of it?


Why would I marry someone with 240 dumb ratings? 
please be reasonable...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why would I marry someone with 240 dumb ratings?
> please be reasonable...



This was what you were doing reading my Naruto battledome posts everynight.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> This was what you were doing reading my Naruto battledome posts everynight.


did you even post there at all? 
The only thing I remember is your dumb thread that got locked and trashed
and maybe one or 2 other random posts...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> did you even post there at all?
> The only thing I remember is your dumb thread that got locked and trashed
> and maybe one or 2 other random posts...



You don't remember me beating you in debates everyday in that section? Poor Hussain has got amnesia.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 16, 2019)

I see a new ship, Ava & Hussain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jul 16, 2019)

How painfully pedestrian.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 16, 2019)

Everyone else third wheeling right now


----------



## pat pat (Jul 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Why do you think I'm a woman?





Hussain said:


> you are not?


 these kind of plot twist


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## LIBU (Jul 17, 2019)

Lol,
-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jul 17, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> I see a new ship, Ava & Hussain.



My god sir, you are a genius. Bravo! I ship!


----------



## Milady (Jul 17, 2019)

It is so fucking hot and humid. At this climate rate, will I make it to my 30s and survive?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

Milady said:


> It is so fucking hot and humid. At this climate rate, will I make it to my 30s and survive?


No


----------



## Zef (Jul 18, 2019)

Milady said:


> It is so fucking hot and humid. At this climate rate, will I make it to my 30s and survive?


You have no idea.

Its supposed to reach 105 here in Maryland on Friday


----------



## Milady (Jul 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> No



Thanks 



Zef said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> Its supposed to reach 105 here in Maryland on Friday



Up to 99 here. Good luck mate. May the force be with you 

I'd say.....to the mall


----------



## Trojan (Jul 18, 2019)

Milady said:


> It is so fucking hot and humid. At this climate rate, will I make it to my 30s and survive?





Zef said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> Its supposed to reach 105 here in Maryland on Friday





Milady said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



> 2019
> those Americans are still using F rather than C
> gross 


please try to keep up with the rest of the world, you do a lot of retarded unnecessary shit...


----------



## Zef (Jul 18, 2019)

Hussain said:


> > 2019
> > those Americans are still using F rather than C
> > gross
> 
> ...


@Milady @Rai @Platypus @Blu-ray @Zensuki

Please give Sain -1 rep for me please, and thank you.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 18, 2019)

All negged for using Celsius or Fahrenheit.


----------



## Milady (Jul 18, 2019)

Someone pls give Platy -2 rep for me pls thank you kindly.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

Done


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 18, 2019)

Zef said:


> @Milady @Rai @Platypus @Blu-ray @Zensuki
> 
> Please give Sain -1 rep for me please, and thank you.





Milady said:


> Someone pls give Platy -2 rep for me pls thank you kindly.



Negged for using Farenheit


----------



## Rai (Jul 18, 2019)

Lol XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

Rai said:


> Lol XD


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 18, 2019)

Rai said:


> Lol XD


----------



## LIBU (Jul 18, 2019)

Lol,
-Did something happened to you in the NBD @Hussain? 
-Why your name is crossed out?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Did something happened to you in the NBD @Hussain?
> -Why your name is crossed out?



Been saving this one for a special occasion.



Can't think of a better one — Cheers!!


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 18, 2019)

@Hussain you can't get banned yet, I still need my rep


----------



## Milady (Jul 18, 2019)

Klue said:


> Been saving this one for a special occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of a better one — Cheers!!



LOL Klue


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 18, 2019)

@Hussain


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 18, 2019)

When HK learns about Hussain getting banned she will lol so hard.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 19, 2019)

Why did my boy get banned


----------



## Platypus (Jul 19, 2019)

TFW you can't read his usernotes because he made his profile private.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 19, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> When HK learns about Hussain getting banned she will lol so hard.



She'll weep.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 19, 2019)

Its okay @Hussain you have been replaced


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Its okay @Hussain you have been replaced


When? Who?


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2019)

Platypus said:


> TFW you can't read his usernotes because he made his profile private.



I'm guessing that means you're also unable to find out how long he is banned for?


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 19, 2019)

Good morning everybody


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2019)

Morning!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> When HK learns about Hussain getting banned she will lol so hard.


not the first time that idiot got himself banned


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2019)

Platypus said:


> She'll weep.







Haruka Katana said:


> not the first time that idiot got himself banned


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> not the first time that idiot got himself banned


I know right. 
He always gets banned for flamebaiting.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 19, 2019)

I looked through his post history and saw no flame bait posts, so I’m confused or did they get deleted?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2019)

@Hussain hopefully you come back soon


----------



## Milady (Jul 19, 2019)

He got banned on NF a couple of times.


----------



## Rai (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Indra (Jul 19, 2019)

Klue said:


> Been saving this one for a special occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of a better one — Cheers!!


Damn you did my boy so dirty


----------



## Trojan (Jul 19, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Did something happened to you in the NBD @Hussain?
> -Why your name is crossed out?


Yes... 


Jibutters said:


> @Hussain






Kuzehiko said:


> When HK learns about Hussain getting banned she will lol so hard.





The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Why did my boy get banned


itachi's fanboys.. :V

The story goes like this. There is an itachi worshiper that keeps stalking me in every itachi thread, and the facts that I present get him enraged. So, he starts negging me, and then complain about me on other threads, and start fabricating things (As you would expect from itachi's fans). Like how I said Kishi said that the Akatsuki members are joinin level and I cited the interview. He blamed me for that statement as if I were the one who had Kishi at gunpoint forcing him to say what he said... 


So, since he kept stalking me, negging, complaining...etc I run an analysis based on his behavior, the final results based on my observation shows that this individual might be "mentally challenged". So, I presented my assessment to him and gave him an advice
that he might want to seek a doctor for further medications to help him get over this stage...

My assessment was not pleasing to the mods, I was trying to reason with them with examples, but they ignored me...

For example, there is a hospital owner (mod), a doctor (Hussain), and a patient (itachi's fan)

the patient went to the hospital to check on himself.

patient: hello doctor, good morning...
Doctor: Goodmorning, how can I help you today?
patient: I am doing my half-yearly medical check
Doctor: Ok, let's get started, shall we?
Doctor: Unfortunately, it seems you have a problem in X area, that will require some further help. Go check with Doctor B, since
it's his specialization
patient: *feels sad that this might be a serious problem* he goes to the owner of the hospital

Owner: Doctor! How dare you make this assessment to our patient!!? You are fired!
Doctor: b-b-but HE came to me asking for me to check! I am simply given him what the results show, if he were to deal with it now, it will not develop in the future to be even worst condition!

owner: No!! it is YOUR fault that he got this problem in the first place. Even if you were to think there is a problem, you should keep that info to yourself and not tell him about it at all. If you dare to say to any patient that they are not perfect and are not diagnosed with any problem at all, I will make sure that you don't work as a doctor again!

Doctor: But that makes no sense!
owner: *leaves*

----------
same shit here, it's not like I was the one who forced him not to be "average"
(*smart* implies that you are smarter than the others, which means you are insulting them for being "not as smart". And therefore, everyone must be average, otherwise, that's flaming "



Heck, I did not even force him to agree with the conclusion of my analysis. He had the right to disagree and potentially proves that
my assessment of him was not quite accurate. I wouldn't have minded to run more simulations if it needed... 


Platypus said:


> TFW you can't read his usernotes because he made his profile private.


my profile has always been private tho...
Not that there is much going on since the old message system got replaced anyway... :V



Zensuki said:


> Its okay @Hussain you have been replaced





Klue said:


> I'm guessing that means you're also unable to find out how long he is banned for?


a day.. 



Haruka Katana said:


> not the first time that idiot got himself banned


I did not get myself banned, the mods banned me... 



Kuzehiko said:


> I know right.
> He always gets banned for flamebaiting.


I did not flamebait anyone. I just made an educated analysis based on the data I collected from close observations...


The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I looked through his post history and saw no flamebait posts, so I’m confused or did they get deleted?


It was a neg message...


Reviewing Logic said:


> @Hussain hopefully you come back soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was quick


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 19, 2019)

welcome back


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I did not flamebait anyone. I just made an educated analysis based on the data I collected from close observations...


We were just kidding. 
Welcome back bro. 
It wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> a day..



Glad to see you back Hussain. Hope life is treating you well. How's the family?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 19, 2019)

Klue said:


> Glad to see you back Hussain. Hope life is treating you well. How's the family?


Mulberry leaf has fallen, you backstabber...!


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Mulberry leaf has fallen, you backstabber...!



Not my fault you turned down my invitation to join club Rinne.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 19, 2019)

Klue said:


> Not my fault you turned down my invitation to join club Rinne.


didn't you admit that it was a useless FC that it has no activity and you don't even know what to do with it?


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad your back but

 

Please tell you remember the post you made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 19, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Glad your back but
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell you remember the post you made


you mean the posts that he negged? 
if so, he negged those recent posts



the 3rd negged post seems to have been deleted. 
 those are by * 
*

and I got negged here by  


and so on with Worldsstrongest, and other itachi's leg's lickers..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2019)

Back so soon? 


Hussain said:


> I did not get myself banned, the mods banned me...


nah you totally got yourself banned


----------



## Milady (Jul 19, 2019)

Damn I read all of that


----------



## Milady (Jul 19, 2019)

@Rai are you watching Lion King?  
Anyone else?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 19, 2019)

When he made the example I lost my shit


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 19, 2019)

Milady said:


> @Rai are you watching Lion King?
> Anyone else?


Ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 19, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> When he made the example I lost my shit


wouldn't you agree that my example is accurate/true tho? 


I am not sure why they keep blaming me if other people so happened to be dumb...


----------



## Milady (Jul 20, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> When he made the example I lost my shit




I lost my shit when he diagnosed himself as a doctor


----------



## fuff (Jul 20, 2019)

Milady said:


> @Rai are you watching Lion King?
> Anyone else?



watching it on tuesday! I can't wait but I'm not ready to see mufsa die agian T_T, it was tough as a kid. Also that nala and simba "can you feeling the love" might be a bit cringey (it was in the cartoon)

@Indra did you buy your tickets yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LIBU (Jul 20, 2019)

Lol,
-AoT S3 P1 was Interesting, Plot was kinda slow with these politic stuff but we did get some relavations, Also not enough Titans/action......
-AoT S3 P2 here I come


----------



## Rai (Jul 20, 2019)

Milady said:


> @Rai are you watching Lion King?
> Anyone else?



Of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Jul 20, 2019)

Heard Lion King was trash


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 20, 2019)

@Hussain 

Welcome back.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> Heard Lion King was trash


Utter garbage.


----------



## Milady (Jul 20, 2019)

Hakuna Matata!!!!!!!
I just want to see the amazing CGI  I'm watching it Tuesday as well @fuff


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> @Indra did you buy your tickets yet?


Sadly 

As I bought them my friend called and said it was bland. Another $14 dollars gone to waste


----------



## Trojan (Jul 20, 2019)

Indra said:


> Sadly
> 
> As I bought them my friend called and said it was bland. Another $14 dollars gone to waste



Well deserved... 

How can anyone STILL be naive to watch a reality movie based on an animated fictional story is beyond me... 


it's people like you who are given a bad reputation to humanity...


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well deserved...
> 
> How can anyone STILL be naive to watch a reality movie based on an animated fictional story is beyond me...
> 
> ...


nostalgia


----------



## Milady (Jul 20, 2019)

Indra said:


> nostalgia



I used, not one, but two discount coupons and ended up paying $8 for a recliner couch seat with Dolby image/sounds.

You paid $14? You need to level up


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2019)

Milady said:


> I used, not one, but two discount coupons and ended up paying $8 for a recliner couch seat with Dolby image/sounds.
> 
> You paid $14? You need to level up




Where did you get the coupons?

 I used fandago to buy my tickets. Should of known better


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> Heard Lion King was trash



Saved me $10


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Saved me $10


----------



## pat pat (Jul 20, 2019)

i dinde even bother going , not going to the muulan one either , fuck them and their trash adaptations. 


Hussain said:


> Well deserved...
> 
> How can anyone STILL be naive to watch a reality movie based on an animated fictional story is beyond me...
> 
> ...


 absolutely agree here


----------



## fuff (Jul 20, 2019)

I’m going to lion king because it’s my childhood favorite movie. Though I am a bit salty they replaced the voices (mainly adult simba and scar).


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2019)

Mulan might be good though


----------



## Zef (Jul 20, 2019)

Why Hollywood pumping out all these remakes this year?

-Dumbo
-Marry Poppins
-Lion King
-Child's Play

Sure I'm missing a few lot


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 20, 2019)

Easy money


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 20, 2019)

Disney trying to milk everything they got. Tbh when they first started the live film adaptations, Jungle Book was great. So was Sleeping Beauty and I heard Aladdin is good as well. 

Mulan and Lion King look worse of the bunch


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 20, 2019)

Forgot the flop that was Dumbo


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2019)

I thought both renditions of the Jungle Book were pretty awful. Alladin was alright, but more like a B-rate movie to an already perfect classic.

None of these remakes are good. The Tarzan one if anyone actually saw it, was embarrassing.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> Why Hollywood pumping out all these remakes this year?
> 
> -Dumbo
> -Marry Poppins
> ...


they are running out of ideas.


----------



## Zef (Jul 20, 2019)

Hussain said:


> they are running out of ideas.


I would prefer to see new concepts rather then seeing remakes just to relive my childhood.

But that's just me


----------



## Milady (Jul 20, 2019)

Beauty and the Beast live action was really good.
The rest sucks.
Cinderella, Maleficent, and Aladdin was trash. Dumbo looks like trash as well.
The Jungle Book was meh.
Mulan maybe....
They will fuck up The Little Mermaid with their cheesy CGI. Just look at Genie 



Zef said:


> I would prefer to see new concepts rather then seeing remakes just to relive my childhood.
> 
> But that's just me



IT chapter two 



Indra said:


> Where did you get the coupons?
> 
> I used fandago to buy my tickets. Should of known better



AMC Tuesdays have discounts.
Tmobile Tuesdays gave me $5.
Movies costs $23 (where I live).

AMC Tuesday discount: $23 becomes $13
Tmobile $5 off Atom app: $13 - $5 = $8

$8 =  

And yea watching for nostalgia.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 21, 2019)

Natalie Portman to return in Thor 4.


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Natalie Portman to return in Thor 4.



Are they really pulling in the Lady Thor story?


----------



## Milady (Jul 21, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Natalie Portman to return in Thor 4.


Wow yeess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> Why Hollywood pumping out all these remakes this year?
> 
> -Dumbo
> -Marry Poppins
> ...


They're running out of-




Hussain said:


> they are running out of ideas.





Its like they forgot how to innovate.

Disney's is especially annoying. 



Zensuki said:


> Disney trying to milk everything they got. Tbh when they first started the live film adaptations, Jungle Book was great. So was Sleeping Beauty and I heard Aladdin is good as well.
> 
> Mulan and Lion King look worse of the bunch


Didn't watch Dumbo but I heard it was meh.

Then I watched Lion King recently.... The cartoon animation was better....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 21, 2019)

Klue said:


> Are they really pulling in the Lady Thor story?


Yeah.
Apparently Taika Waititi wants to follow that storyline in Thor 4.

This is what he said on yesterday's presentation.



> Waititi: When we were shooting Ragnarok I was reading one storyline by Jason Aaron called The Mighty Thor and for those of you know how that story line it’s incredible it’s full of emotion and love and thunder and it introduces for the first time female Thor. For us there’s only one person who could play that role… Natalie Portman



Hopefully they'll pull the Lady Thor story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 21, 2019)

@Zensuki
Why is the British regime doing piracy against other nations
and when they retaliate, you start bitching and whining when you have
started it all?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 21, 2019)

Iran is fucked. The End.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Iran is fucked. The End.




So, the British regime is planning a war on iran?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, the British regime is planning a war on iran?



Doubt it. Sanctions are enough to cripple Iran's already crippled economy.


----------



## Zef (Jul 21, 2019)

@Hussain 

Just peaked into NBD section for the first time in a while....

The Itachi wank...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Doubt it. Sanctions are enough to cripple Iran's already crippled economy.


Iran is shaking...   


Zef said:


> @Hussain
> 
> Just peaked into NBD section for the first time in a while....
> 
> The Itachi wank...


itachi's fans have always been horrendous...


----------



## Zef (Jul 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> itachi's fans have always been horrendous...


How can he beat 4 Kage?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Zensuki
> Why is the British regime doing piracy against other nations
> and when they retaliate, you start bitching and whining when you have
> started it all?


 because most western nations are whiny bitches. Remember that friend's "sorry guys"? Who was it? I forgot his name the one who recently said "sorry" for the Iraq's fuck up what a fucking goon


----------



## Trojan (Jul 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> How can he beat 4 Kage?


Well, Zetsu (Kaguya's will) said he is invincible...so...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> because most western nations are whiny bitches. Remember that friend's "sorry guys"? Who was it? I forgot his name the one who recently said "sorry" for the Iraq's fuck up what a fucking goon


you mean the first guy in the pic? 


If so, I can't remember his name tbh lol


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you mean the first guy in the pic?
> 
> 
> If so, I can't remember his name tbh lol


He was British,  I hate this friend so damn much. It was Tony something forgot his goon name


----------



## Trojan (Jul 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> He was British,  I hate this friend so damn much. It was Tony something forgot his goon name


tony blair...  

Yeah, he was a vicious terrorist...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> tony blair...
> 
> Yeah, he was a vicious terrorist...


Tony Blair. Sincerely the west has NO LESSON to give anymore. 
After the white jacked incident here where the police and the government clearly violated the law , hurt citizens and used media manipulation, france at least shoddy shut the fuck up. Macron is the closest thing to the dictator/authoritarian since Charles degaule


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Iran is shaking...





Shaking? Iran is already crippled


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Here comes the next Lybia lol


----------



## Milady (Jul 21, 2019)

In the meantime in Murica...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, Zetsu (Kaguya's will) said he is invincible...so...


So you agree Itachi>Minato?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Milady said:


> In the meantime in Murica...


 America is fine, the trump reign is much less of a disaster than people thought lol


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 21, 2019)

Titans 2nd season will be coming out on September 6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Shaking? Iran is already crippled


 
honestly, your reading comprehension never fails to amaze me...

the American regime had already placed those sanctions against Iran. Yes, that crippled their economy.
The nuclear deal came, and then the Americans didn't man up to their commitments.  Which made the sanctions come back
again immediately. the EU is completely under the American's control and does not have any independence, and can't do shit.

They were just talking the talk, but not walking the walk, which made Iran not do some of the things agreed on the deal
after given Europe 2 months (in addition to that 1 year and some) to do something, but they didn't.


Now, you claimed "Iran is fucked. The end" and the basis to your claim is "lol sanctions" but those already exist anyway.
So, what difference are they going to do? 

Had the EU done anything noteworthy, then sure. But they were a punch of helpless bitches for the Americans from the get-go.
So, nothing much will change, if any in this regard


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Titans 2nd season will be coming out on September 6.



Awesome! Looking forward to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 21, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to this.


Same here!
Cannot wait to see both Slade and Rose!


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> honestly, your reading comprehension never fails to amaze me...
> 
> the American regime had already placed those sanctions against Iran. Yes, that crippled their economy.
> The nuclear deal came, and then the Americans didn't man up to their commitments.  Which made the sanctions come back
> ...


The EU 
-> doing something noteworthy and being something else than usa's bitch 

Are you ok?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2019)

Test.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 22, 2019)

never watched any of the Disney Live Actions and was going to start with the Lion King but now idk anymore


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> never watched any of the Disney Live Actions


this shows that your a lot smarter than those who did...


----------



## LIBU (Jul 22, 2019)

Lol,
-AoT S3 P2 was really good
-I thought it was going to be cliche experiment kind of thing(?) but they did make it interesting
-I am assuming you're(@Hussain) done with S3, So are you waiting for S4? or are you reading the manga?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -AoT S3 P2 was really good
> -I thought it was going to be cliche experiment kind of thing(?) but they did make it interesting
> -I am assuming you're(@Hussain) done with S3, So are you waiting for S4? or are you reading the manga?


Yes, I finished S3 as soon as the final episode got translated. 
I usually collect the episodes, and slightly before the last episode gets aired (1 day or week) I start watching the episodes. 

- No, I don't read the manga. 
although sometimes if a chapter got released I go through the pages (without actually reading) out of curiosity... :V


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Not reading AOT's manga in 2019.....
I want to spoil your stupid ass so much....


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Not reading AOT's manga in 2019.....
> I want to spoil your stupid ass so much....


me? 
if so, I don't really care... 

the anime seasons are too far away from each others that I can barely remember what happened... 
it's not like manga Naruto where I debate about it and shit so I have to look at the same chapters over and over
and over again... 

it's just an anime that I watched and moved on from it (the seasons that have already ended )


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> me?
> if so, I don't really care...
> 
> the anime seasons are too far away from each others that I can barely remember what happened...
> ...


It's sad,  all the sense and the interest of the series is how everything was connected and planned since chapter/episode 1 
You should rewatch every season again, you will see the series more differently.

But if you want to be spoiled I can spoil you.eren is actually my favourite MC tho not that he is a good guy( he is basically a murderer ) but at least he takes actions he went to war with a realistic take on war...than all the other shonen "muhhhhh avaryone good coolest guy" BS


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> me?
> if so, I don't really care...
> 
> the anime seasons are too far away from each others that I can barely remember what happened...
> ...



You missing out cuz.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

Klue said:


> You missing out cuz.


I might rewatch it after season 4 is over...


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

After Naruto ended, what's the point of reading manga?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh wow, my second thread locked this month. Now I am finally experiencing what it's like to be @Hussain


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Oh wow, my second thread locked this month. Now I am finally experiencing what it's like to be @Hussain


I don't remember my threads getting lucked... 

it's just that you suck...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't remember my threads getting lucked...
> 
> it's just that you suck...



Choose your words carefully, didn't your previous 24 hour ban teach you anything?


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Choose your words carefully, didn't your previous 24 hour ban teach you anything?


Meh, the mods get sensitive if you talk about other people's mental capabilities.  
If it's not something related to mental issues, it's not as severe...  

Also, I would say it's normal for you to do that...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Meh, the mods get sensitive if you talk about other people's mental capabilities.
> If it's not something related to mental issues, it's not as severe...
> 
> Also, I would say it's normal for you to do that...



What was the exact wording of your neg message? 

Also who you send it to? 

I want to send flowers to whoever pissed you off so much to make you send that and get yourself banned. 

They can keep locking my threads all they want, I'll just make more.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> What was the exact wording of your neg message?
> 
> Also who you send it to?
> 
> I want to send flowers to whoever pissed you off so much to make you send that and get yourself banned.



can't remember the exact wording... 
something like
*Snip*

or something to this effect... 

*Snip*  



> They can keep locking my threads all they want, I'll just make more.


the 20K + optimistic rating, should have been for the dumb rating... 

and then a mod should have named you "An dumb" instead..


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> can't remember the exact wording...
> something like
> *Snip*
> 
> ...







you're such a baka hussain, did you think you wouldn't get caught just because you typed that in a neg instead of a post? 




Hussain said:


> the 20K + optimistic rating, should have been for the dumb rating...
> 
> and then a mod should have named you "An dumb" instead..



oh please continue, call me mentally challenged while you're at it so I can get you banned.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> you're such a baka hussain, did you think you wouldn't get caught just because you typed that in a neg instead of a post?


I wrote it in a neg because he negged me first. 
I am not afraid to flame people directly in a regular post if they flamed me...  
and I have done it a lot of times... 




A Optimistic said:


> oh please continue, call me mentally challenged while you're at it so I can get you banned.


would it be bannable if it were under your request tho? 

@Blu-ray @Majin Lu 

Am I going to be banned if I called her mentally challenged under her request?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I wrote it in a neg because he negged me first.
> I am not afraid to flame people directly in a regular post if they flamed me...
> and I have done it a lot of times...
> 
> ...




*I

AM

NOT

A

WOMAN

HOW

MANY

TIMES

MUST

I

TELL

YOU

THIS?*


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> *I
> 
> AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

@A Optimistic 

all your avatars are of a woman, and now you are telling your brother that he is annoying


Why didn't you wear an avatar of a guy saying this instead?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> all your avatars are of a woman, and now you are telling your brother that he is annoying
> 
> ...



The only reason you want me to me a woman so badly is because the Quran won't let you marry a man and you don't know how to live the rest of your life without me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

@Hussain 

Gotta go work on a project now, this argument will be postponed.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> Gotta go work on a project now, this argument will be postponed.


That's fine I gotta go as well..


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I wrote it in a neg because he negged me first.
> I am not afraid to flame people directly in a regular post if they flamed me...
> and I have done it a lot of times...
> 
> ...


You are getting banned because you called @A Optimistic "her".

And do you really think that neg rep message was ok? It wasn't and you deserved that ban. Now thinking better about it, I even forgot to rep slash you around 10%...

Instead of flaming an user back, report him/her. I also warned that user to stop baiting you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

This is why Majin Lu is an amazing mod.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> You are getting banned because you called @A Optimistic "her".
> 
> And do you really think that neg rep message was ok? It wasn't and you deserved that ban. Now thinking better about it, I even forgot to rep slash you around 10%...
> 
> Instead of flaming an user back, report him/her. I also warned that user to stop baiting you.


1-all the evidence I have leads to this conclusion... 
2- Meh, not really interested in opening this debate again. 
I can only give so many chances, I did not give that neg message because it was the first time coming from him...
if he will keep sticking his nose in my business the way he does, I will retaliate against him... 

and what does my rep have to do with this anyway? 


3- He is not the first one, and most likely won't be the last one. Reporting creatures like him is often useless...
they will keep coming back. Seeing how the mods often don't do anything but suggesting "Well, ignore him" Which does not solve the problem... I know because I tried it before ... 

But will see if he is going to behave or not...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

I was searching in my rep pages... 


@A Optimistic 
you see, Sasuke folded my wife with a Genjutsu.
Which is unlike your questions that I am interested in you cuz you are, allegedly, a man 

Now, if you were a woman, does that mean Sasuke folded you?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I was searching in my rep pages...
> 
> 
> @A Optimistic
> ...



I read this post five times and I don't understand what you're asking me. Please explain more clearly.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Also what does folded mean? I only heard that term used to refer to folding clothes.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

I wouldn't mind Sasuke doing my laundry and folding my clothes.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Also what does folded mean? I only heard that term used to refer to folding clothes.



When a person gets absolutely  or in other words gets their ass beat to another fuckin , or their  was ended
  half of the universe when  his fingers
by May 10, 2019

-------

the act of being just *** enough that you only remember half of the things  that evening, as if your memory were split in half, or folded
MIKE: "bro, we got a situation ."

VINNY: " you ain't lyin brahhhhh.  drank to much

, he be mad folded tomorrow."
by  January 17, 2010


according to this: 

:V


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> When a person gets absolutely  or in other words gets their ass beat to another fuckin , or their  was ended
> half of the universe when  his fingers
> by May 10, 2019
> 
> ...




No wonder I've never heard of that word. I don't flame so I never use such vulgar language.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> No wonder I've never heard of that word. I don't flame so I never use such vulgar language.


Are you saying you are an angle?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Are you saying you are an angle?



Of course. I'm the angel of NF.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Of course. I'm the angel of NF.


How can we make sure that it's not just a mask that hides a devil? I thought you were the
ones who made them, no?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> How can we make sure that it's not just a mask that hides a devil? I thought you were the
> ones who made them, no?



Don't forget 

But for real, those emotes were added by my enemies who spread propaganda and lies about me. I'm an innocent angel who wouldn't hurt a fly.



Also why are you still here? Thought you got banned again?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Don't forget


WHY MUST YOU BE SHOUTING! 




A Optimistic said:


> But for real, those emotes were added by my enemies who spread propaganda and lies about me. I'm an innocent angel who wouldn't hurt a fly.






A Optimistic said:


> Also why are you still here? Thought you got banned again?


Why would I be? I am the most innocent and nicest guy that God has ever created...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> WHY MUST YOU BE SHOUTING!



t-they even added that face as the new drama rating in the alley, why would they do something so untrue and mean? i dont start drama 








> Why would I be? I am the most innocent and nicest guy that God has ever created...



    

you flame people everyday and bait people everyday, haven't seen a bigger bully then you in my life


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

@Hussain 

i just went through your usernotes, so many different naruto mods saying how you flame and bait and argue all the time

tsk tsk what a bad boy


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

@Hussain

Here's a list of all your usernotes that the naruto mods made about you.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> t-they even added that face as the new drama rating in the alley, why would they do something so untrue and mean? i dont start drama


your mere existing is drama... 



A Optimistic said:


>


What is this supposed to mean? 



A Optimistic said:


> you flame people everyday and bait people everyday, haven't seen a bigger bully then you in my life


not true, you are making false accusations... 
reported... 



A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> i just went through your usernotes, so many different naruto mods saying how you flame and bait and argue all the time
> 
> tsk tsk what a bad boy


you can view my usernotes?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> Here's a list of all your usernotes that the naruto mods made about you.


how can you be "best girl" (which is a further proof that my analysis on your gender is correct, mind you )

a gossip girl or worst girl would have been more fitting...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> how can you be "best girl" (which is a further proof that my analysis on your gender is correct, mind you )
> 
> a gossip girl or worst girl would have been more fitting...



i dont gossip 

and im not a girl


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you can view my usernotes?



is that a problem?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> i dont gossip
> 
> and im not a girl


and I don't hate Asspulldara 


A Optimistic said:


> is that a problem?


Yes, because it shows that you are a lier and unreliable... . 

you must be banned... 

I don't get how you get a bigger avatar, sparkles, colored named despite all of this...  
the mods in the forum are so corrupted... 



*Spoiler*: _1_ 



teach me your secrets


----------



## Rai (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Zensuki (Jul 22, 2019)

@Klue 

@Hussain getting banned again


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> and I don't hate Asspulldara
> 
> Yes, because it shows that you are a lier and unreliable... .



liar*

Want me to teach you how to spell along with teaching you how to comprehend the Naruto manga? It's going to take a lot of work and effort but I know we can do this.





> you must be banned...



But I've never been banned before. 



> I don't get how you get a bigger avatar, sparkles, colored named despite all of this...
> the mods in the forum are so corrupted...
> 
> 
> each me your secrets



get on your hand and knees and bow to me and ill make you my apprentice and teach you everything you want to know in life


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Rai said:


>



Here to ban Hussain?


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @Klue
> 
> @Hussain getting banned again



Tag me when it happens.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

you are all horrible and mean... 

when the news comes that I died, it's because of you...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> and what does my rep have to do with this anyway?


Since a time ago there are some rep slashes regarding infrations involving the rep system. It is around 10% (8% if I remember that right).


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you are all horrible and mean...
> 
> when the news comes that I died, it's because of you...


But I care about you.
I do not want you to get banned again.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> But I care about you.
> I do not want you to get banned again.


the mods are biased against me.. 
they look at my reaction without looking at the action that caused it in the first place. 

@Zensuki would know.

> stealing others people's stuff: Ok
> those people retaliate: OMG!!! Horrible! Piracy! Hostility! ...etc etc

Same shit here, I am always an easy target for mods to flex their muscles on me...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> the mods are biased against me..
> they look at my reaction without looking at the action that caused it in the first place.
> 
> @Zensuki would know.
> ...


Dude you get heated up and even lose your shit easily when either debating or you feel your approach is being attacked. You must accept not everyone will agree with you and not always they attack your approach.

Mods are in fact, biased but it is not always their fault. A friend's advice to you is to take it easy, it's just a chinese cartoon forum after all.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Dude you get heated up and even lose your shit easily when either debating or you feel your approach is being attacked. You must accept not everyone will agree with you and not always they attack your approach.
> 
> Mods are in fact, biased but it is not always their fault. A friend's advice to you is to take it easy, it's just a chinese cartoon forum after all.


It depends on the debater tbh, and whether I think he is purposely acting dumb or not. Yes, those type of people irritates me... 



> it's just a chinese cartoon forum after all.


Japanese..


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> It depends on the debater tbh, and whether I think he is purposely acting dumb or not. Yes, those type of people irritates me...


So you admit you are biased towards ciertain posters? 
While there are posters that act dumb, and bait on purpose I personally do not think most of them do it on purpose. 

Just take it easy mang. 



> Japanese..


Sarcasm cough, cough


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> never watched any of the Disney Live Actions and was going to start with the Lion King but now idk anymore



I downloaded the soundtrack. Not sure if I will watch.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 22, 2019)

:drama


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> So you admit you are biased towards ciertain posters?
> While there are posters that act dumb, and bait on purpose I personally do not think most of them do it on purpose.
> 
> Just take it easy mang.


I wouldn't say biased against them. It depends on how dumb their posts are at that specific time.
For example, there is a poster (can't remember who he was exactly )
took us back and forth regarding this page

*Spoiler*: _1_ 



*Link Removed*




I was telling how than Minato touched Hiruzen, while Tobirama touched Hashirama. Those two (Minato & Tobirama) teleported
the other 2 (Hiruzen & Hashirama). But he kept insisting that they did not touch them, and even if they did, they did not teleport
them. 

So yeah, I find stupidity to be offensive. Especially if something beyond obvious and after explaining it several times... 



Kuzehiko said:


> Sarcasm cough, cough


lol


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> It depends on the debater tbh, and whether I think he is purposely acting dumb or not. Yes, those type of people irritates me...
> 
> 
> Japanese..


So Argus?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> So Argus?


I haven't debated him for a long time. I don't care about his posts, but I find his "mid diff" to be dumb as fuck


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

btw, where is the @Platypus ? Haven't seen for awhile...


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Why is there always that guy at the gym who doesnt work and ask everyone dumb questions : 
Or the chick who comes up, doesnt do anything, takes 10000 pics for instagram and leave? Come on


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Why is there always that guy at the gym who doesnt work and ask everyone dumb questions :
> Or the chick who comes up, doesnt do anything, takes 10000 pics for instagram and leave? Come on


they can do what they want.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

you are the optimistic... U_U


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> they can do what they want.


It's still annoying because sometimes you are waiting to use the machine they are using, ( because there is only 2) so you sit there and wait for a stupid dumb chick taking snapchat picks or a dumb friend sitting there on his phone


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It's still annoying because sometimes you are waiting to use the machine they are using, ( because there is only 2) so you sit there and wait for a stupid dumb chick taking snapchat picks or a dumb friend sitting there on his phone


I would imagine taking a snapchat pics will take less time than if she were actually training...


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I would imagine taking a snapchat pics will take less time than if she were actually training...


 
Shut up


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

I changed my avie I whole someone end up thinking I am some hot babe so I can also have my "plottwist I am a guy" moment!


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you have the added bonus since "pat pat" allegedly means pussy...
> 
> Also, delete the "male" gender


Pat pat means Patrick and also reference the act of patting a pet( my ex's cat) that's where pat pat comes from. It doesnt mean pussy  
Yeah I think I might remove the male gender since it would make it easier to work but me am lazy


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

put this besides your Sasuke's avatar, so no one confuses his gander, and reflect on you


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> And no my avie is perfect right now


I meant your sig... 


Also, reported for advertising for pornography/hentai...


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I meant your sig...
> 
> 
> Also, reported for advertising for pornography/hentai...


Hussain : "A WOMANNN IN BIKINIII IS HENTAIIIIII!!! POOORRRNNNNN" 
Grow up young Skywalker


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Hussain : "A WOMANNN IN BIKINIII IS HENTAIIIIII!!! POOORRRNNNNN"
> Grow up young Skywalker


reported it is...


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Hussain : "A WOMANNN IN BIKINIII IS HENTAIIIIII!!! POOORRRNNNNN"
> Grow up young Skywalker



Based on yout avatar I would say you're a middle age, lonely salaryman


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> reported it is...


Go outside and meet women  
( no female pokemon dont count )


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Milady said:


> Based on yout avatar I would say you're a middle age, lonely salaryman


It might be the case! It's an anonymous forum, no one knows my real identity! 
I could be anyone in real life!


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

You can only find Hussain at the gym.
Pokemon gym


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It might be the case! It's an anonymous forum, no one knows my real identity!
> I could be anyone in real life!



And I could be a dude......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Milady said:


> You can only find Hussain at the gym.
> Pokemon gym


There is actually a guy like him at my local gym. He seems always so strict, once joked with him and asked him to "fart and stop being like that".....he didnt seem to like it..


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

Milady said:


> You can only find Hussain at the gym.
> Pokemon gym


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Milady said:


> And I could be a dude......


You are , it's written on your profile? :/


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> You are , it's written on your profile? :/



Oh right  oops


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> There is actually a guy like him at my local gym. He seems always so strict, once joked with him and asked him to "fart and stop being like that".....he didnt seem to like it..


I am a very chill guy. 
I rarely ever get angry irl actually...


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I am a very chill guy.
> I rarely ever get angry irl actually...


"My mom went to the moon once. She was also a famous astronaut"  


Milady said:


> Oh right  oops


 yes man!


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> There is actually a guy like him at my local gym. He seems always so strict, once joked with him and asked him to "fart and stop being like that".....he didnt seem to like it..



Don't tell people to fart


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "My mom went to the moon once. She was also a famous astronaut"


what did she go to the moon for? 
that's a waste of time...


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Milady said:


> Don't tell people to fart


It's a French expression to ask someone to relax you say "pète un coup" , its literally translated as "just fart" but it has another meaning 
The guy is just uncool


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> what did she go to the moon for?
> that's a waste of time...


She went to pick me


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It's a French expression to ask someone to relax you say "pète un coup" , its literally translated as "just fart" but it has another meaning
> The side is just uncool


Well, that's dumb...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> She went to pick me


you are half alien?  
Well, that's interesting..


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

We are having really stupid conversations right now.

The others are missing out


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It's a French expression to ask someone to relax you say "pète un coup" , its literally translated as "just fart" but it has another meaning
> The guy is just uncool



Pat go fart and chill out bro


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, that's dumb...


Everyone is chilled there and joke all the time. He is the only one to be like that : 
Fuck him he sucks 


Hussain said:


> you are half alien?
> Well, that's interesting..


 I am actually full alien


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Milady said:


> Pat go fart and chill out bro


 I am already super chilled 24/7


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Everyone is chilled there and joke all the time. He is the only one to be like that :
> Fuck him he sucks


he does not like people to tell him to go fart. There is nothing wrong with that... 
Change your language please, it's so rude..



pat pat said:


> I am actually full alien


that explains a lot...


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he does not like people to tell him to go fart. There is nothing wrong with that...
> Change your language please, it's so rude..
> 
> 
> that explains a lot...


Everyone in the gym is cool because it's a small local gym where everyone jokes around. And he is the only oke acting like that. Also the fart thing isnt that bad it's an expression :blu


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Everyone in the gym is cool because it's a small local gym where everyone jokes around. And he is the only oke acting like that. Also the fart thing isnt that bad it's an expression :blu


maybe he was having a bad day and does not want to deal with anyone at the moment... 
especially with rude expressions...


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

ZzZz


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> maybe he was having a bad day and does not want to deal with anyone at the moment...
> especially with rude expressions...


No wonder you are defending him, he is certainly one of your lost relatives : 
He is ALWAYS like that! He comes with his "rehhhh I am angry" face and acts like some emo teenager. He should be ashamed


----------



## Milady (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> put this besides your Sasuke's avatar, so no one confuses his gander, and reflect on you



Man boobs


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> No wonder you are defending him, he is certainly one of your lost relatives :
> He is ALWAYS like that! He comes with his "rehhhh I am angry" face and acts like some emo teenager. He should be ashamed


but if you know that's his personality, and you STILL go to mess with him
doesn't that make you the assholes?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> but if you know that's his personality, and you STILL go to mess with him
> doesn't that make you the assholes?


No! It makes me someone trying to help fight his social awkwardness, he needs HELP!!


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Milady said:


> Man boobs


Big boobs man sasuke


----------



## Milady (Jul 23, 2019)

Bye


----------



## Rai (Jul 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Here to ban Hussain?



What Hussain did this time?


----------



## fuff (Jul 23, 2019)

the thread so far:

hussain wants round two ban?
hussain is looking at sasuke's pecs.
patpat is going around asking if people have farted while in the gym.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2019)

Rai said:


> What Hussain did this time?


doesnt matter what he did, his existence is enough to ban Him


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2019)

which asshole changed my user title to "well known member"???  I wanted to keep my title so I dont have to generate another html title in the future


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> which asshole changed my user title to "well known member"???  I wanted to keep my title so I dont have to generate another html title in the future


Well deserved... 
they should have deleated your entire acount... U_U


----------



## fuff (Jul 23, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> which asshole changed my user title to "well known member"???  I wanted to keep my title so I dont have to generate another html title in the future


Maybe ur html expired?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> btw, where is the @Platypus ? Haven't seen for awhile...


I don't post often anymore.

And almost all my posts in the manga thread got deleted because someone reported my Liu Bei WEBM. 

People can go around derailing the thread to the same old tired conversations over and over and flamebaiting each other but apparently my shitposting is what triggers mods.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

Platypus said:


> I don't post often anymore.
> 
> And almost all my posts in the manga thread got deleted because someone reported my Liu Bei WEBM.
> 
> People can go around derailing the thread to the same old tired conversations over and over and flamebaiting each other but apparently my shitposting is what triggers mods.


You got your posts deleted? 
This is kinda funny tbh


----------



## Platypus (Jul 23, 2019)

Not that I mind because the posts were off-topic (_off-topic = bad_ seems like an outdated mindset to me nowdays though (coming from someone who went ham on off-topic posts in the past as a mod )) and the WEBM was a joke at 123fire's expense I guess, but some consistency and prioritising would be nice. Feels like the majority of modding that happens here is reactive (in response to reports) rather than proactive (like trying to  get threads back on track *before* they spiral out of control). But that requires mods to be actually active in the section interacting with the regulars on a daily basis. NL has three (!) mods afaik but I barely see them around outside of the chapter and episode thread OP and the occasional 'stop doing X' post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

So, are you going to be a mod again to make up for their incompetence?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 23, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#HussainForMod[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Platypus (Jul 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, are you going to be a mod again to make up for their incompetence?


No


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

Platypus said:


> No


is this the longest time that you retired and didn't come back?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> is this the longest time that you retired and didn't come back?


Yes


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> > stealing others people's stuff: Ok
> > those people retaliate: OMG!!! Horrible! Piracy! Hostility! ...etc etc



Too bad it was nothing like that. Iran got caught breaking international sanctions by supplying Syria with oil and now they are asshurt so think that by playing to be morally equivalent things will get better. 

Unfortunately their country is just going to get fucked even harder. Not sure why they were dumb enough to that but oh well 



Hussain said:


> put this besides your Sasuke's avatar, so no one confuses his gander, and reflect on you



Need to take a moment to show how dumb this pic is. It shows Sasuke has muscles and Sakura is wearing a shirt 



Platypus said:


> someone reported my Liu Bei WEBM.



Sounds lewd 



Platypus said:


> Not that I mind because the posts were off-topic (_off-topic = bad_ seems like an outdated mindset to me nowdays though (coming from someone who went ham on off-topic posts in the past as a mod )) and the WEBM was a joke at 123fire's expense I guess, but some consistency and prioritising would be nice. Feels like the majority of modding that happens here is reactive (in response to reports) rather than proactive (like trying to  get threads back on track *before* they spiral out of control). But that requires mods to be actually active in the section interacting with the regulars on a daily basis. NL has three (!) mods afaik but I barely see them around outside of the chapter and episode thread OP and the occasional 'stop doing X' post.



This is why I told MBxx to make me a mod. This place would be cleaned up


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

dude everyone break international and European convention in the UE and the west...come on lol


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Too bad it was nothing like that. Iran got caught breaking international sanctions by supplying Syria with oil


which is none of your business since Iran is not part of NATO. 
it's not "international sanctions" either since it was not by the united nations, but by the American regime. 



Zensuki said:


> and now they are asshurt so think that by playing to be morally equivalent things will get better.


Actually the U.K is the one who got butthurt... 



Zensuki said:


> Need to take a moment to show how dumb this pic is. It shows Sasuke has muscles and Sakura is wearing a shirt


Pfff, I don't think you know the difference between a muscular chest, and boobs...


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> This is why I told MBxx to make me a mod. This place would be cleaned up



No  fam, go to the back of the line.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

@Zensuki do you want me to drop a list of all the European country who pointlessly broke the European convention for human right and then didnt give a shit when the Court called them on their bullshit? 
Because that's my domain and I know very well what's going on there.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> which is none of your business since Iran is not part of NATO.
> it's not "international sanctions" either since it was not by the united nations, but by the American regime.



Wrong.

Syria has trade involvements with the EU. EU has placed sanctions on Syria because it does not want to support the Syrian regime. Tanker captured because it was thought to be heading to Syria.

Try again 



Hussain said:


> Actually the U.K is the one who got butthurt...



Sure







Hussain said:


> Pfff, I don't think you know the difference between a muscular chest, and boobs...



Go on...


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2019)

Platypus said:


> [HASHTAG]#HussainForMod[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Zensuki do you want me to drop a list of all the European country who pointlessly broke the European convention for human right and then didnt give a shit when the Court called them on their bullshit?


No need to list anything.
The worst are the Americans, and the British are right behind them in this regard...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 23, 2019)

Klue said:


> No  fam, go to the back of the line.



We're the only ones in the line...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Syria has trade involvements with the EU. EU has placed sanctions on Syria because it does not want to support the Syrian regime. Tanker captured because it was thought to be heading to Syria.
> 
> Try again


Are you du -less than smart-?
we are talking about Iran's tanker. Whether they want to support Syria or not, it's none of your business.
The British were a gang of thugs, and Iran retaliated... 



Zensuki said:


> Sure


> my statement in a valley
> his response in another
>


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> we are talking about Iran's tanker. Whether they want to support Syria or not, it's none of your business.



Yes why don't we undermine EU sanctions while our own country is already being destroyed by sanctions and have oil tankers go past British waters 

Supporting Assad is unacceptable and yet Iran sides with the aggressive solution rather than simply saying it was never heading to Syria and working on brining the tanker home.

If the US did pressure the UK to capture the tanker to increase tensions and fuck Iran even more before signing a new deal, then Iran fell right into their hands. Now its US + UK vs Iran and the EU is not going to side with Iran.

So like I said. Iran is fucked. The end.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2019)

fuff said:


> Maybe ur html expired?


no. My html expired long ago but I kept the code there anyway.

Then the code is gone as well for some reason


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Yes why don't we undermine EU sanctions while our own country is already being destroyed by sanctions and have oil tankers go past British waters



you said it's YOUR SANCTIONS. Iran is NOT part of you.
& the tanker was in the international water as far as I remember.

But let's say it was in your water. Your tanker was in theirs as well. And they retaliated against the thugs-behavior you
started, so why is all this bitching and whining needed? 



Zensuki said:


> Supporting Assad is unacceptable and yet Iran sides with the aggressive solution rather than simply saying it was never heading to Syria and working on brining the tanker home.


- The EU supported, funded, and sponsored terrorist, why is that acceptable? 
- Actually, they did, and they told you that Syria's seaports cannot handle the size and weight of that tanker... 



Zensuki said:


> If the US did pressure the UK to capture the tanker to increase tensions and fuck Iran even more before signing a new deal, then Iran fell right into their hands. Now its US + UK vs Iran and the EU is not going to side with Iran.


not really. I told you already, the EU were helpless bitches from the get-go. They can't swing their tails without American's orders.
Hence why they failed to do anything whatsoever but talking nonsense with no action... 



Zensuki said:


> So like I said. Iran is fucked. The end.


it will be a nice show... 

Will see how your new clown is going to deal with all those things...


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

How is the western countries going to teach anyone morale and virtue signal anyone when they fucked up Lybia in the worst way possible? Today there are legit slaves there and children are being rapped all because the UK and france wanted to "bring democracy" with their barbaric nonsensical dumb methods. 
And the worst is people like Sarkozy ( france president at the time ) are the same bitches who went to suck kadhafi's co k so he can finance his campaign. He is right now dealing with the France justice system because all the proofs are there......
I really don't get it, who is supposed to respect the EU rules ( who have authority only in the EU , cf : traité de Lisbonne) when the EU counties themselves don't respect neither  the EU laws Lr the european convention of human right?...
Lets Stop the hypocrisy seriously. 


Hussain said:


> No need to list anything.
> The worst are the Americans, and the British are right behind them in this regard...


 I dont have all the info on US and know just a lil bit about UK. But when it comes to the EU and the countries of the european convention it's my cup of tea because I literally have every single violations listed on my mac and the legal reports. 
So if any proof is needed...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Lets Stop the hypocrisy seriously.


Zensuki can't comprehend a shit relation like SS. There is no way is he comprehending real-life issues...


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you said it's YOUR SANCTIONS. Iran is NOT part of you.
> & the tanker was in the international water as far as I remember.
> 
> But let's say it was in your water. Your tanker was in theirs as well. And they retaliated against the thugs-behavior you
> started, so why is all this bitching and whining needed?



Gibralta is part of UK and iirc the tanker was in UK waters. It's not about that Hussain. Iran is nothing compared to UK and US. If UK or US do something clearly against regulations then its in your best interest to not make it worse, even if what they did was wrong.

By escalating you are falling into their trap and are going to get screwed over even more. No one is going to go against US, UK and EU. 

If Iran had not escalated, it would make the US and UK clearly the bad guy.



Hussain said:


> - The EU supported, funded, and sponsored terrorist, why is that acceptable?
> - Actually, they did, and they told you that Syria's seaports cannot handle the size and weight of that tanker...



Not anymore. EU has sanctioned Syria 
They should have continued negotiations. Instead they have done what the US may have wanted all along. 



Hussain said:


> not really. I told you already, the EU were helpless bitches from the get-go. They can't swing their tails without American's orders.
> Hence why they failed to do anything whatsoever but talking nonsense with no action...



Its got nothing really to do with the EU 
UK acted on its own. 



Hussain said:


> it will be a nice show...



Not really. The people will be paying the price for what is the governments (US,UK,Iran) actions while they sit in luxury. 



Hussain said:


> Will see how your new clown is going to deal with all those things...



Ugh don't remind me


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

"you can break the rules if you are strong enough" 
-> democracy.....
fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "you can break the rules if you are strong enough"
> -> democracy.....
> fine



Reality


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Reality


Bullshit, dont come around screaming at everyone you are democracy rehhhh freedom if you are piece of shit who dont respect the human laws that you wrote yourself.
You dont see me complain about Russia or China doing this shit because at least they arent into virtue signaling or playing the "muhh democracy" joke.
Sorry I just hate hypocrites lol


----------



## Milady (Jul 23, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> no. My html expired long ago but I kept the code there anyway.
> 
> Then the code is gone as well for some reason



Did you get my points transferred to you yet babe?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2019)

Milady said:


> Did you get my points transferred to you yet babe?


yes I did.  Sasuga Milbabe, I couldn't thank you enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

Milady said:


> Did you get my points transferred to you yet babe?


why didn't you transfer them to me instead of that useless HKshit?


----------



## Milady (Jul 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why didn't you transfer them to me instead of that useless HKshit?



Who are you?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

Milady said:


> Who are you?


your master


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> your master


Based hussain living in da middle age!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 23, 2019)

lol good luck UK


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Based hussain living in da middle age!


But it still exists in this day...


----------



## Milady (Jul 23, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> lol good luck UK




Trump and Boris Johnson go to the same hair salon.


----------



## Milady (Jul 23, 2019)

UK you have my condolences.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

I am tired 
I am going to sleep


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Bullshit, dont come around screaming at everyone you are democracy rehhhh freedom if you are piece of shit who dont respect the human laws that you wrote yourself.
> You dont see me complain about Russia or China doing this shit because at least they arent into virtue signaling or playing the "muhh democracy" joke.
> Sorry I just hate hypocrites lol



Different people in different governments. There are also levels, like UK taking a potential Syria destined oil tanker is better than supporting Assad you kills his own people with chemical weapons. Or China sending in gangsters to beat the public in Hong Kong.

Laughable to compare present day UK to those countries. 

Shit ain't hard 



Milady said:


> UK you have my condolences.



At least Boris Johnson acknowledges climate change


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Different people in different governments. There are also levels, like UK taking a potential Syria destined oil tanker is better than supporting Assad you kills his own people with chemical weapons. Or China sending in gangsters to beat the public in Hong Kong.
> 
> Laughable to compare present day UK to those countries.
> 
> ...


Well I am not talking only about UK but western countries.
Because the France government has done some terrible shit to the population during the yellow jacket too, to the point the Justice court of the european convention took notice. Almost dictatorial/martial police measure, policemen busting the eyes of multiple civilians who didnt show any sign of violence ( there are proof since we saw the video), the prime minister using very "not ok" method to stop the process. The difference between western countries and all those countries that you cited is simple. Russia China dont bitch everywhere about being a democratic country and the voices of freedom. Russia and china dont go to war in the name of "democracy", the western country do. So when they clearly break laws, show anti democratic attitudes i am going to take a dump on them.
China russia etc never said they gave a fuck about freedom or democracy, France on the other hands and most western countries cant stop screaming at everyone how they represent freedom, and then you take a look at what the freedom of speech is and its disgraceful.
"B..but china is worse" it doesnt fucking matters because china never intended to be that it's simple.
If I never said I am a good architect you cant blame me if I suck at drawing.
Western countries clame to be democracies and even go to war for it ( interventions in Lybia, Malie etc ps : those countries are worse and the democratic system installed failed miserably and the said countries are "dead") so when the virtue signaling guy himself goes against the values he praises and Sperge about all the time, he is more to blame than china ( who never said they wanted to be democratic.)
Reality is just like every country , westerners domt give a shit about human right or any of that, they care about the money and the resources, and that's fine it's the nature of the real politics but then they need to shut the fuck up about freedom democracy and human rights.
( particularly the usa because some of the CIA reports they released that shows the method of their secret service is downright nauseating).
The difference between a murdered and an hypocrite murderer is that even tho they are both trash, the former has the balls to tell you straight to the face he is trash.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 23, 2019)

The Chinese people did attempt to democratise China....they just all got murdered, ran over by tanks and turned into paste 
Comparing present day Western countries to such movements is a joke.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> The Chinese people did attempt to democratise China....they just all got murdered, ran over by tanks and turned into paste
> Comparing present day Western countries to such movements is a joke.


Yeah and there were attempt to make france a democratic republic during both of its dictatorial period ( the first and 2nd empire) that doesnt mean shit.
 The official constitutional government is what determines the regime. 
The official chinese/Russian governement never claimed it wanted to be a politically liberal democracy. The chinese people dont determine what regime is in place, the state does and the reason they were walked through is the proof the chinese state doesnt want to be a democracy, doesnt clame to be one and doesnt act like one. 
On the other hand western countries claim all of this so when they show anti democratic behavior they are worse than those dictatorship. Because not only they disrespect the democratic value they pretend to defend and go to war for, but also show an annoying hypocrisy.


----------



## Milady (Jul 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> At least Boris Johnson acknowledges climate change



Good, but too bad you're leaving him for Trump so congrats 

Canada.....my last faith in humanity........


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 23, 2019)

Milady said:


> Good, but too bad you're leaving him for Trump so congrats
> 
> Canada.....my last faith in humanity........


our provinces are dying one by one (Ontario is screwed for example) 

we have federal elections this fall

it is not looking good


----------



## Raniero (Jul 24, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Different people in different governments. There are also levels, like UK taking a potential Syria destined oil tanker is better than supporting Assad you kills his own people with chemical weapons. Or China sending in gangsters to beat the public in Hong Kong.
> 
> Laughable to compare present day UK to those countries.
> 
> ...


America has supported and put dictators who slaughtered thousands of unarmed civilians into power in Central America, like in the Salvadoran Civil War and others (which is why those countries are in such a shitty state to this day and why there's mass immigration), and it's something we still do to this day with our support of Saudi Arabia and Salman's evil regime. We western countries aren't actually any better than the rest of the world (and are actually more responsible for more social and economic upheaval than everybody else), we just _act _like we are


----------



## fuff (Jul 24, 2019)

lion king thoughts:
it was pretty good
nala x simba scene was not as cringe as the cartoon (eyesmex moment)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Jul 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> Good, but too bad you're leaving him for Trump so congrats
> 
> Canada.....my last faith in humanity........


welcome to canada, we have free medical care and no trump.


----------



## fuff (Jul 24, 2019)

Now the “cats” trailer is cringe...it’s disturbing imo


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The chinese people dont determine what regime is in place, the state does



Wtf, did you just vouch for dictatorship. The people don't have a say, only those in charge 



pat pat said:


> anti democratic behavior they are worse than those dictatorship.



Lmao no. To say present Western or Eastern democracies are anywhere near as bad as dictatorships and war stricken regimes is a joke. 



Milady said:


> Good, but too bad you're leaving him for Trump so congrats
> 
> Canada.....my last faith in humanity........



Trump is temporary 
Canada is too cold. Fuck that


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Wtf, did you just vouch for dictatorship. The people don't have a say, only those in charge


 you are absolutely ridiculous and have no reading comprehension with all the affection I have for you. 
My point is the fact that the people have no say in the form of the government show that china isnt a democracy! And its political authorities have shown no desire of taking the people's voice into consideration which proves that China isnt a democracy. 
As for the rest yes, the people dont have a say in the FORM of the state. The people didnt decide for a country to be a democracy , they have a say because they are in a democracy. Same for every system. The people of france didnt decide for their country to be a republic just like the people of Your country didnt decide for the UK to be a monarchy. They didnt decide for uk to be a constitutional monarchy. 
The people have a say Because they are in the democratic system, the people didnt determine the democratic form of the country they live in. The constitutionalists, the people who create and forge the fundamental texts of a political system were the one to take this decision. ( and if you want to refute that I have no problem heading straight Into a discussion about the history of the European and western states since their inception). 
However the fact that the people dont determine the form of the regime doesnt mean that they dont have a say  it means that the people dont write the constitution, the authorities do. In western countries the funders decided to give a libertarian and democratic form to their states, china didnt do so. 
Stop playing dumb. 




> Lmao no. To say present Western or Eastern democracies are anywhere near as bad as dictatorships and war stricken regimes is a joke.


 reading 
Comprehension. 
I dont give a rats ass if it hurts your feelings because you have convinced yourself that you are in the camp of the "good guys". That's the reality of things. Western countries have shown over and over multiple times anti democratic attitude. They have backed up criminal regime, destroyed countries,exploited others, and abuse their own people ( cf y
The most recent is the yellow jacket crisis
And if you want me to do an expose about the pathetic state of the freedom of speech in a country like france I can go, if you want me to pull borderline authoritarian laws from the french legal system ie or have no problem doing it. 
The difference between the dictatorship and the democracy when they do those things is that the dictatorship Never pretended to be democracy. They never went around screaming to everyone about freedom and democracy , unlike western countries they dont go to war in the name of democracy, they go for their interest and straight up admit it. 
The democratic countries are worse for the simple fact that they arent just piece of shit, they are HYPOCRITE piece of shit who claim to defend democracy,freedom and the sovereignty of other nations but then blatantly potray anti democratic behaviours. That's my point the hypocrisy is what makes It worse for me. 
Western countries are no different than the others, diety piece of Immoral shit who exploit others and destroy others countries for the resources. 
I am not here to judge that because the State in its core is Thomas Hobbes "a leviathan, a bloody prince that survive through blood and pain". That's the nature of a state. 
My own country ( Cote d'ivoire) was built on the pain suffering death and massacre of other nation and population, so it's not virtue signaling. States are piece of shit. But what is annoying is when certain countries hide themselves behind the "it's for the good democratic cause" to do their dirty job. Its coward, its why I wont blame china because they are bastard that never pretended to be angels. And that's why I take a dump on western countries, because they are anti democratic bastard who still hides behind the "we fight for democracy and freedom" excuse.

Its comfortable to think that you are in the good side but it's also childish, grow up.


----------



## Raniero (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Its comfortable to think that you are in the good side but it's also childish, grow up.





			
				Aldous Huxley said:
			
		

> One of the great attractions of patriotism - it fulfills our worst wishes. In the person of our nation we are able, vicariously, to bully and cheat. Bully and cheat, what's more, with a feeling that we are profoundly virtuous.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Raniero said:


>


this quote couldn't be more right.


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2019)

@fuff @Haruka Katana @Roman @Zensuki @Blu-ray @huaain naruto really wants that sasuke D


----------



## Milady (Jul 24, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> our provinces are dying one by one (Ontario is screwed for example)
> we have federal elections this fall
> it is not looking good



Still better than Trump encouraging racism and nationalism and police raiding homes without a warrant just cuz 



fuff said:


> lion king thoughts:
> it was pretty good
> nala x simba scene was not as cringe as the cartoon (eyesmex moment)



It was pretty good actually! Except for the music part. Having realistic animals sing was a bit strange. And I’m not a fan of Beyonce’s voice. 
The action and fight scenes were amazing though 
And the graphics 



fuff said:


> welcome to canada, we have free medical care and no trump.



Free medical care…..I wonder what that feels like 



fuff said:


> Now the “cats” trailer is cringe...it’s disturbing imo


It’s really creepy . Why the CGI? I would have preferred them in cat suits


----------



## Roman (Jul 24, 2019)

Addy said:


> @fuff @Haruka Katana @Roman @Zensuki @Blu-ray @huaain naruto really wants that sasuke D



HE CAN'T KEEP GETTING AWAY WITH THIS


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

You guys dont have free medical care in the us?..damn 
Here you never pay when you go to the hospital and college/university  is almost free, it's very cheap


----------



## Milady (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> You guys dont have free medical care in the us?..damn
> Here you never pay when you go to the hospital and college/university  is almost free, it's very cheap



If you're a student in the US you also have to pay for insurance, although it's usually affordable. Other than that, no such thing as free medical care for the working class. 
And also insurance in the US doesn't cover everything. You WILL end up paying additional hundreds or thousands of dollars, depending on your medical condition.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> If you're a student in the US you also have to pay for insurance, although it's usually affordable. Other than that, no such thing as free medical care for the working class.
> And also insurance in the US doesn't cover everything. You WILL end up paying additional hundreds or thousands of dollars, depending on your medical condition.


Good lord...


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> You guys dont have free medical care in the us?..damn
> Here you never pay when you go to the hospital and college/university  is almost free, it's very cheap



Very expensive though they have very high salaries compared to most of the world.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Very expensive though they have very high salaries compared to most of the world.


Yeah but still people also have a pretty high salary here too..still maybe their taxes are very low then. That would explain it


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Yeah but still people also have a pretty high salary here too..still maybe their taxes are very low then. That would explain it



No, US has way higher salaries that are easier to get for way more people. For instance the starting salary of a doctor there is like $100K+ while in the UK is £25K. Engineer is like $80K while in the UK its £25K.

They also have way lower taxes.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> No, US has way higher salaries that are easier to get for way more people. For instance the starting salary of a doctor there is like $100K+ while in the UK is £25K. Engineer is like $80K while in the UK its £25K.
> 
> They also have way lower taxes.


Oh yeah its unexplainable then if they have considerably lower taxes : 
I see


----------



## Milady (Jul 24, 2019)

Don't listen to Zensuki lol. He doesn't even live here.
Not all Americans are doctors or engineers. There are lots of working class people who cannot afford medical bills. You do not take into consideration the college loans, mortgage, rent, or other expenses.
For example, my friend makes about 45K a year. She had a paper cut in her eye at work, pays $1000+ dollars a year for insurance, but still has to co-pay $400 just so the doctor can look at her for 30 seconds and prescribe eye drops, which by the way she has to pay for. And that's just for paper cut in the eye. Could you imagine the cost for something more serious?
Yes our taxes are lower. It's good for people who are in good health. But if you're not healthy or have a medical condition since birth, then it becomes a big problem. Which is why healthcare is always such a big problem in the US.

When I get an eye exam for a new pair of sunglasses, I still ended up paying $300+ despite paying thousands of dollars already for insurance. Don't get me started on dental, physical exam, dermatologist, etc.

FYI.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Milady (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Yeah but still people also have a pretty high salary here too..still maybe their taxes are very low then. That would explain it



It's also a cultural thing. Americans eat unhealthy AF.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 24, 2019)

Isn't Sauces bday today?


----------



## Milady (Jul 24, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Isn't Sauces bday today?



Wasn't it July 23


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> Don't listen to Zensuki lol. He doesn't even live here.
> Not all Americans are doctors or engineers. There are lots of working class people who cannot afford medical bills. You do not take into consideration the college loans, mortgage, rent, or other expenses.
> For example, my friend makes about 45K a year. She had a paper cut in her eye at work, pays $1000+ dollars a year for insurance, but still has to co-pay $400 just so the doctor can look at her for 30 seconds and prescribe eye drops, which by the way she has to pay for. And that's just for paper cut in the eye. Could you imagine the cost for something more serious?
> Yes our taxes are lower. It's good for people who are in good health. But if you're not healthy or have a medical condition since birth, then it becomes a big problem. Which is why healthcare is always such a big problem in the US.
> ...


Thanks for the information.
That's early a different perspective,  
It sounds like hell....


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> It's also a cultural thing. Americans eat unhealthy AF.


it cant be THAT bad ?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> Wasn't it July 23


Oh right!
It was yesterday! Now Sauce is one year older. I am so proud of my guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Jul 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> Don't listen to Zensuki lol. He doesn't even live here.
> Not all Americans are doctors or engineers. There are lots of working class people who cannot afford medical bills. You do not take into consideration the college loans, mortgage, rent, or other expenses.
> For example, my friend makes about 45K a year. She had a paper cut in her eye at work, pays $1000+ dollars a year for insurance, but still has to co-pay $400 just so the doctor can look at her for 30 seconds and prescribe eye drops, which by the way she has to pay for. And that's just for paper cut in the eye. Could you imagine the cost for something more serious?
> Yes our taxes are lower. It's good for people who are in good health. But if you're not healthy or have a medical condition since birth, then it becomes a big problem. Which is why healthcare is always such a big problem in the US.
> ...


And even when you graduate with a good degree and get a decent job, there’s a good chance you’ll have crippling student loan debt hanging over your head for years 

Though the good thing is those jobs usually come with good health care coverage so you generally won’t have to worry about that, but not everybody can afford or have the means of going to school and earning those degrees.


----------



## Milady (Jul 24, 2019)

Raniero said:


> And even when you graduate with a good degree and get a decent job, there’s a good chance you’ll have crippling student loan debt hanging over your head for years
> 
> Though the good thing is those jobs usually come with good health care coverage so you generally won’t have to worry about that, but not everybody can afford or have the means of going to school and earning those degrees.



Yes this. Students with a liberal arts degree pay the same tuition as a STEM degree, but they'll make so much less. 
Student loan is another huge problem in America. It's sad because most liberal arts degree graduates work in government and nonprofit sector (get paid like nothing). They are doing good for the world and yet get paid nothing......

Not all companies are created equal. While some will take of your medical bills, others will make it hell for you.

Another real life example...lol. My nursing friend got injured at work (a patient was confused from his medication and kicked her head really hard until she passed out). So many fucking useless doctors refused to see her because they do not deal with workers compensation insurance. Unless she had a doctors note, her department refused to help and forced her to come to work. They were short on nurses. 
In this case the insurance does cover, but it was a special type and made it really hard for her to get a doctors note, plus the hospital gave zero fucks. Luckily, she found one after hours of calling on the phone. It shouldn't have to be like this though.

I could go on and on forever about shitty insurance system lol.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

I agree overall but if you decided then "liberal art" or "gender studies" was a good career idea then Yikes!


----------



## Milady (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I agree overall but if you decided then "liberal art" or "gender studies" was a good career idea then Yikes!



If the end goal is to be an educator or a teacher then it's totally fine. You won't get paid much though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> If the end goal is to be an educator or a teacher then it's totally fine. You won't get paid much though.


Yeah that's what I mean and arent those kind of studies perceived as politically oriented too?


----------



## fuff (Jul 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> It was pretty good actually! Except for the music part. Having realistic animals sing was a bit strange. And I’m not a fan of Beyonce’s voice.
> The action and fight scenes were amazing though
> And the graphics



I wasn’t a fan of her voice either. I still think they should have kept the original. And iirc wasn’t nala looking for food and not help when she runs into simba in the cartoon?!
surprisingly scar voice wasn’t bad
OG simba (adult) has a very attractive voice imo 



Milady said:


> Free medical care…..I wonder what that feels like


Like freedom! Expect for wait times T_T



Milady said:


> It’s really creepy . Why the CGI? I would have preferred them in cat suits


It’s beyond creepy. For some og stuff they should leave it be...and cats is one of them. It looked weird back then (havent seen it but seen images) and it’s just Wtf more so now


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2019)

Twitter design has changed in the browser, how can I put it back to the older one?
This new design is hot garbage... 

I did not ask to change anything...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Twitter design has changed in the browser, how can I put it back to the older one?
> This new design is hot garbage...
> 
> I did not ask to change anything...



whats ur @ name?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> whats ur @ name?


it's a secret... 
Don't try to find me either... >_>

I feel being watched when someone follows me...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's a secret...
> Don't try to find me either... >_>
> 
> I feel being watched when someone follows me...



i wonder if ive ended up on your timeline before, ive had a few tweets that went viral tbh


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> i wonder if ive ended up on your timeline before, ive had a few tweets that went viral tbh


I use tweetbot when reading the tweets, so I usually don't get some random stuff. 
and most people that I follow are about politics and shit :lmoa

unless you want to share your user name on twitter, I wouldn't know 

I might follow you if that's the case, but after a while, so you wouldn't know it's me
and start stalking me...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I use tweetbot when reading the tweets, so I usually don't get some random stuff.
> and most people that I follow are about politics and shit :lmoa
> 
> unless you want to share your user name on twitter, I wouldn't know
> ...



i mean i would notice if you followed me because it would tell me, so how wouldnt know it was you? 

and nah i dont tweet about politics 

bet ur profile pic is you kissing your minato pillow


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> i mean i would notice if you followed me because it would tell me, so how wouldnt know it was you?


I would rely on you forgetting all about it.
and perhaps in the meantime some other people follow you...

Since I have a random name, no pics, no shit. Chances are, you wouldn't know... 




A Optimistic said:


> bet ur profile pic is you kissing your minato pillow


Minato > trashitachi 

So, that would be fine I guess.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Since I have a random name, no pics, no shit. Chances are, you wouldn't know...



nevermind then

my twitter got my name and pic, so its not a fair trade 




i wanted to see you in your islamic turban


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2019)

my account has been suspended a few times tho


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2019)

fuck twitter staff


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> nevermind then
> 
> my twitter got my name and pic, so its not a fair trade
> 
> ...


fair? What is that? 

- never wears anything on my head. :V
unless it's for some official photo or some shit like that... :V



A Optimistic said:


> my account has been suspended a few times tho


Oh really? Who would have guessed?  



A Optimistic said:


> fuck twitter staff


I wonder what did you do tbh... 

unless you upset some country/group & their intell mass reported you... 
it always happens here...  

some western guy was talking about how KSA's accounts will mass report him for talking against the country and get suspended.
he had me laughing for a good 10m  

although it's been awhile now since then lol


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

@Zensuki 

how accurate you would say this is?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

@A Optimistic I think I found you... 
this is you?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @A Optimistic I think I found you...
> this is you?



yes that is me, follow me and DM me asking for my titty pics


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> yes that is me, follow me and DM me asking for my titty pics


I thought you are a flat woman... 
Welp, I guess you learn something every day...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I thought you are a flat woman...
> Welp, I guess you learn something every day...



send the dm on twitter and post a screenshot


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> send the dm on twitter and post a screenshot


I don't want my account to be suspended tho... 


Now, send your real twitter account. Not the one you use for trolling and other shit...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't want my account to be suspended tho...
> 
> 
> Now, send your real twitter account. Not the one you use for trolling and other shit...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


>


you are too lewed for that...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you are too lewed for that...



link ur twitter


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Zensuki
> 
> how accurate you would say this is?



Inaccurate. 25 is nice weather.

Meanwhile its 39 here


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Meanwhile its 39 here


Good, good. You need to have a little taste of extreme heart condition...


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The most recent is the yellow jacket crisis



Which is nothing compared to Assad using chemical weapons on his people or China employing triad gangsters on mass to beat civilians into giving up their democracy.

No one is saying the West has not done crimes but to compare present day West to dictatorships is a joke.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 25, 2019)

Apparently reading comprehension left you these days.
"The reason why the west is worse is because they claim to be democratic and libertarian" that my whole point about hypocrisy. The reason why the western government  inst any better is because they arent just criminal, they are hypocrite ball-less criminals. 
Ans if the yellow jacket isnt enough maybe the lybia situation is good? Or all the time the western governments brought help those same murderous dictators? Please stop ignoring the core of my argument to reassure yourself that "I...its not as bad as the other guys" It is. Because not only do western countries do the same shit by supporting dictators when it helps their wallets( dictators who also do atrocities) but they also hide behind a "it's done for democracy" excuse which makes it worse because its cowardly but apparently they can convince some people with that method....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Apparently reading comprehension left you these days.


he never had them in the first place... 
just saying...please do continue...


----------



## pat pat (Jul 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he never had them in the first place...
> just saying...please do continue...


Shut up


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> nala x simba scene was not as cringe as the cartoon (eyesmex moment)



Yeah but when they meet each other as adults it was so unnatural and dumb 

SImba: Nala?? 
Nala: whut? Simba? oh hey 
Simba: Oh sweet, lets fuck stay here its awesome 
Nala: Can't, I need to go 
Simba:  at least let me show you around???
Nala: kayy 

***Can't you feel thee loooooveee tonight***

Nala: You know what you suck kthxbai 
Simba: daaaaaaad I need advise 

Like where is the pause when Nala and Simba meet, they literally just talked as if they meet each other a few days ago. who wrote the script? 



fuff said:


> Now the “cats” trailer is cringe...it’s disturbing imo


----------



## Milady (Jul 25, 2019)

Celsius  Pathetic. But I shall allow it for convenience.

It was 40C last weekend here. I survived without the AC. Sasuga me


----------



## Milady (Jul 25, 2019)

>2016 Hussain complains about the new YouTube design 
>2019 Hussain complains about the new Twitter design
>2020 ???


----------



## fuff (Jul 25, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah but when they meet each other as adults it was so unnatural and dumb
> 
> SImba: Nala??
> Nala: whut? Simba? oh hey
> ...


Yea I don’t think he ever asked her to stay in the cartoon, she was just wanted him to go back iirc.


----------



## Milady (Jul 25, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah but when they meet each other as adults it was so unnatural and dumb
> 
> SImba: Nala??
> Nala: whut? Simba? oh hey
> ...



The original was similar wasn't it? I guess that's just how cartoons are.

Ariel: *sees Prince Eric for 1 second and fell in love".
King Triton: You can't be with humans Ariel!!!!
Ariel: But daddy I LOVE him!!!!!


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 25, 2019)

Milady said:


> >2016 Hussain complains about the new YouTube design
> >2019 Hussain complains about the new Twitter design
> >2020 ???


Hussain complains about the new NarutoForums design


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 25, 2019)

Milady said:


> Not all Americans are doctors or engineers. There are lots of working class people who cannot afford medical bills. You do not take into consideration the college loans, mortgage, rent, or other expenses.
> For example, my friend makes about 45K a year. She had a paper cut in her eye at work, pays $1000+ dollars a year for insurance, but still has to co-pay $400 just so the doctor can look at her for 30 seconds and prescribe eye drops, which by the way she has to pay for. And that's just for paper cut in the eye. Could you imagine the cost for something more serious?
> Yes our taxes are lower. It's good for people who are in good health. But if you're not healthy or have a medical condition since birth, then it becomes a big problem. Which is why healthcare is always such a big problem in the US.
> 
> ...









Here's the actual data on incomes between US and UK for all percentiles in 2018 US, 2017 UK, both in dollars (£1 = $1.25) 

You guys earn more money in nearly every percentile, only when go below $20k does the UK become better off 
You guys also pay half as much income tax as we do 
US income becomes twice as much as UK above the 50th percentile 

Oh and we also pay mandatory national insurance that is automatically deducted from your paycheck. 
Your friend would be paying $4200 a year from national insurance if she lived in the UK 

NHS doesn't give you free eye tests or dental in your age range either


----------



## Ignition (Jul 25, 2019)

Hmm...


----------



## Ignition (Jul 25, 2019)

I like new Twitter design btw.


----------



## Ignition (Jul 25, 2019)

Soon it's gonna be mine


----------



## Milady (Jul 25, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Here's the actual data on incomes between US and UK for all percentiles in 2018 US, 2017 UK, both in dollars (£1 = $1.25)
> 
> You guys earn more money in nearly every percentile, only when go below $20k does the UK become better off
> You guys also pay half as much income tax as we do
> ...



My friend would be paying $4200 but for what you get it's totally worth it. She was diagnosed with cancer while studying abroad in the UK at UCL (true story). The insurance under the UK system covered everything she needed. After her student visa expired, she had to return to the states to continue the treatment. $200,000 before insurance. Her final cost was way more than $4200 


Thank you and have a nice day. I hope you learned something. 

This is why health care is a constant topic of debate in American Politics.

PS: With what you said you angered my friend by the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jul 25, 2019)

With my insurance, I pay about $2000 a year, and my out of pocket maximum is about $5000. So the max I would end up paying is $7000, but often some treatments and exams are not covered. That's the stupid thing about American insurance. I would expect to pay up to $10,000. And with my salary right now, it's OK. I don't have a house/apartment or a family to cover under my insurance. 

However, a person making 100K could be the only provider in the house (after tax/401k/transit/ maybe net is $70k to $80k). With a spouse, children, $400000 in mortgage, college loans who knows, daily expenses, etc., having a $7000-$10000 medical bill is a lot to ask for. 

Let's not forget you also need to pay for house insurance, flood insurance, car insurance, etc. 

Bills, bills, bills. 

And in NY cost of living is high as fuck. You want a one bedroom apartment? $500,000 please. 

Net income - expenses = nothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DannyTarantino (Jul 25, 2019)

All yall talking about heatwaves and healthcare and war while the real tragedy is Rutger Hauer passing away. What a legend!


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 25, 2019)

Milady said:


> My friend would be paying $4200 but for what you get it's totally worth it. She was diagnosed with cancer while studying abroad in the UK at UCL (true story). The insurance under the UK system covered everything she needed. After her student visa expired, she had to return to the states to continue the treatment. $200,000 before insurance. Her final cost was way more than $4200



I mean thats how insurance works. There are people it will benefit but for the most of its there as simply reassurance. 

If you told the American public that they will have to pay twice the income tax, have their salaries cut and be forced to pay $3000 - $9000 a year forever, for a system like the NHS, would they take it?


----------



## Raniero (Jul 25, 2019)

Zensuki has no idea what he’s talking about. I live in California, where the price of living is ridiculous. High wages is balanced out by quality of living.
Fact is, most Americans live pay check by pay check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 25, 2019)

Cool, living paycheck to paycheck isn't an American only problem


----------



## Raniero (Jul 25, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Cool, living paycheck to paycheck isn't an American only problem


Cool, my point is that your argument that higher wages mean shit is laughable 


Zensuki said:


> Very expensive though they have very high salaries compared to most of the world.


This right here? Means nothing, brah.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Jul 25, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Zensuki has no idea what he’s talking about


who would have thought... !!


----------



## LIBU (Jul 26, 2019)

Lol,
-Traveling by Plane in ''Bad Weather''
*Plane Starts Shaking*
-Me: Air Crash Investigation S1 Ep 2


----------



## Milady (Jul 26, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> If you told the American public that they will have to pay twice the income tax, have their salaries cut and be forced to pay $3000 - $9000 a year forever, for a system like the NHS, would they take it?



Yes they would if that is an option. Some would pay for it. Right now I have the in-network insurance which is cheaper than out of network insurance. If there is an NHS-like system as an option I'm sure people would pay for it. Medical bills can add up quickly for sickly people.

But from your perspective I can see why you might be right. You're gonna make 100k, be a bachelor for now, no family to feed, no 500k mortgage, pay lower taxes, etc. So a 10k Medical Bill ain't nothing. But for others there are other expenses and medical bills can add quickly.

If you don't ask about the costs, Doctors here can run additional tests without telling you, just so they can add those hidden costs to your bills.

And I hate the fact that just because you have insurance, it doesn't mean you're guaranteed a doctor. Some might not accept your health care provider.

People with low to no income are qualified for healthfirst insurance but some medical care will not accept it. 

My nursing friend makes 90k 
-> has workers compensation insurance 
-> got injured at work 
-> in pain and crying on the phone 
-> no doctors will see her because that type of coverage is extremely complicated -> 1 hr on the phone and still crying 
-> finally found a doctor after 1hr
I mean She could have just walk in and risk getting something ridiculous like a 20k bill for xrays and other scans but wait she already has a 300k mortgage debt.

Refusing ambulance aid is also a thing here,because not all insurance covers it.  

Sometimes money can't save you. Doctors won't see you simply because you don't have the health care provider of their choice  Then you gotta walk around lookig for a doctor or call some more like a beggar 
This is normal.

I can go on forever with real life experiences 




Raniero said:


> Zensuki has no idea what he’s talking about.




He'll get there one day 



Raniero said:


> I live in California, where the price of living is ridiculous. High wages is balanced out by quality of living.
> Fact is, most Americans live pay check by pay check.



Omg yes California is expensive! My friend pays $2400/month for a room, with shared common room. Like wow... 
Only a room. He has a high salary and also he's a bachelor without a family to feed so it's not bad. But I can't imagine what it's like if you a family and/or elderly parents to care for. Nursing home ain't cheap either!


----------



## Raniero (Jul 26, 2019)

Milady said:


> Omg yes California is expensive! My friend pays $2400/month for a room, with shared common room. Like wow...
> Only a room. He has a high salary and also he's a bachelor without a family to feed so it's not bad. But I can't imagine what it's like if you a family and/or elderly parents to care for. Nursing home ain't cheap either!


Sitting at around $2,000 a month for the place I'm staying, not even counting the rest of the expenses. Shit is a struggle


----------



## Addy (Jul 26, 2019)

Roman said:


> HE CAN'T KEEP GETTING AWAY WITH THIS


he married Hinata, fucked her... twice. still spends time with sasuke in an abandoned building in a forest like in the sarada manga using his real body and not the  shadow clones he uses to spend time with his son.

that sasuke D must be really good man


----------



## LIBU (Jul 26, 2019)

Lol,
-No WiFi, Fuck this airport


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -No WiFi, Fuck this airport


Lol,
-which airport?


----------



## LIBU (Jul 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Lol,
> -which airport?


Lol,
-Indian airport


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Indian airport


Lol,
- you are going to India, or are you from india and going somewhere else?


----------



## LIBU (Jul 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Lol,
> - you are going to India, or are you from india and going somewhere else?


Lol,
-Later


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Later


Lol,
- see ya


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Jul 26, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Sitting at around $2,000 a month for the place I'm staying, not even counting the rest of the expenses. Shit is a struggle



How much does it cost to buy? Sometimes that's a better investment because you can always sell it back at a higher face value. 

I want a two bed room apartment in New York but I don't have $600,000+


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Milady said:


> Yes they would if that is an option. Some would pay for it. Right now I have the in-network insurance which is cheaper than out of network insurance. If there is an NHS-like system as an option I'm sure people would pay for it. Medical bills can add up quickly for sickly people.
> 
> But from your perspective I can see why you might be right. You're gonna make 100k, be a bachelor for now, no family to feed, no 500k mortgage, pay lower taxes, etc. So a 10k Medical Bill ain't nothing. But for others there are other expenses and medical bills can add quickly.
> 
> ...


American doctors would be sued so fucking hard here  
Shit like that could cost you a radiation and an eventual extra time in jail  
The health is a case of public interest, the preoccupation is to take care of the damaged person first before doing anything else  
I have seen american laugh at french people multiple times calling them communist and all of that, but here sure your taxes are significant but you will never hang on the phone dying because a fucking doctor is being a diva you also dont pay ridiculous prices for ahit like an xray scanner, same for the studies. Lol


----------



## Milady (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> American doctors would be sued so fucking hard here
> Shit like that could cost you a radiation and an eventual extra time in jail
> The health is a case of public interest, the preoccupation is to take care of the damaged person first before doing anything else
> I have seen american laugh at french people multiple times calling them communist and all of that, but here sure your taxes are significant but you will never hang on the phone dying because a fucking doctor is being a diva you also dont pay ridiculous prices for ahit like an xray scanner, same for the studies. Lol



Lol. i want to live in Europe.

The thing is we do not have Universal Healthcare or National Healthcare Plans like you guys do. We have a selection of health care providers and insurance plans. Technically doctors are not refusing to see you, but if you don't have the right insurance and you can't afford the bills and refuse the service, then there's not much they can do for you.

And sometimes even if you have insurance and it says you're covered, doctors will still send you bills for no reason. My dad was billed $7000 even though it was supposed to be covered. He had to call the insurance company back and forth with the medical office just to have that cost removed. Happened to many of my friends as well. It's very common and extremely frustrating.

I, overall, just eat healthy and exercise just to avoid going to the doctor....it's sad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jul 26, 2019)

Also in Europe you can get at least 30 vacation days and just take the whole month off 

In America we take on average 2 weeks off in the entire year 

Some jobs won't even give you vacation days in the first year


----------



## fuff (Jul 26, 2019)

Milady said:


> Also in Europe you can get at least 30 vacation days and just take the whole month off
> 
> In America we take on average 2 weeks off in the entire year
> 
> Some jobs won't even give you vacation days in the first year


It’s the same in Canada, only two weeks off and if your new to the job no vacation days until your permanent employee. 30days is good, you get away and come back fresh and have more time to plan out proper vacations.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

You guys have it rough....


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

you poor things... 

altho we started to get some of your shit here as well (taxes :V)


----------



## Raniero (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> American doctors would be sued so fucking hard here
> Shit like that could cost you a radiation and an eventual extra time in jail
> The health is a case of public interest, the preoccupation is to take care of the damaged person first before doing anything else
> I have seen american laugh at french people multiple times calling them communist and all of that, but here sure your taxes are significant but you will never hang on the phone dying because a fucking doctor is being a diva you also dont pay ridiculous prices for ahit like an xray scanner, same for the studies. Lol





Milady said:


> Lol. i want to live in Europe.
> 
> The thing is we do not have Universal Healthcare or National Healthcare Plans like you guys do. We have a selection of health care providers and insurance plans. Technically doctors are not refusing to see you, but if you don't have the right insurance and you can't afford the bills and refuse the service, then there's not much they can do for you.
> 
> ...


America is still stuck in some odd Cold War era socialism fear mongering tbh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Raniero said:


> America is still stuck in some odd Cold War era socialism fear mongering tbh


This! Everytime I talk to my american friends about any kind of tax or collectivist system 
"REHHHHHHH SOCIALISM! COMMUNISM!!!!! REHHHH REHHH ARHHHGGGGGGHHHH"  
I am like....what dimension are people still living in? It's stupid. Lol


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> This! Everytime I talk to my american friends about any kind of tax or collectivist system
> "REHHHHHHH SOCIALISM! COMMUNISM!!!!! REHHHH REHHH ARHHHGGGGGGHHHH"
> I am like....what dimension are people still living in? It's stupid. Lol


it's dangerous to their national security... 


I laugh every time they say
Well, "A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, L, M, N, O, P, Q, R, S, T, U, V, W, X, Y, Z are all dangerous to our national security"

you are a danger, and you are a danger, and all of you are dangerous! 



They are way too paranoid... ck


-------
I remember one of the times they stopped me for investigation in the air port
and the guy was talking about security and shit

I was thinking "Bitch please!  ain't nothing is going to happen to you. Go fix your damn gun control instead. You
are the ones who are killing each other for crying out loud "


But of course, I didn't tell him that... 

I was just leave me alone...


----------



## Milady (Jul 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's dangerous to their national security...
> 
> 
> I laugh every time they say
> ...



It's sad but soooo true. If you're brown you will be targeted for further screenings.
I couldn't find it but there was a really funny parody about brown people getting stopped at the airport by these two brothers (they're brown).


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> who would have thought... !!



Coming from the guy who gets his news on twitter I'll take this as a compliment. 



Milady said:


> Yes they would if that is an option. Some would pay for it.



I don't believe it. If any politician came out and said your salaries are going to cut majorly cause you'll pay twice the income tax plus a mandatory 4-10k every year insurance for a UHS I feel like he/she would lose immediately. 

The way a UHS works is essentially like insurance: you need a big base of payers to cover the costs of a smaller base. 



Milady said:


> But from your perspective I can see why you might be right. You're gonna make 100k, be a bachelor for now, no family to feed, no 500k mortgage, pay lower taxes, etc. So a 10k Medical Bill ain't nothing. But for others there are other expenses and medical bills can add quickly.



A mortgage isn't really a 500k debt, its a loan that can be sold off for even more if your house price goes up. Most people see it as an investment rather than debt. 

100k is nearing the top few%. You don't even have to go that far. Even America's middle class is wealthier than nearly every other country on the planet. 



Milady said:


> If you don't ask about the costs, Doctors here can run additional tests without telling you, just so they can add those hidden costs to your bills.
> 
> And I hate the fact that just because you have insurance, it doesn't mean you're guaranteed a doctor. Some might not accept your health care provider.



Not surprised. US is the corporatists dreamland. 



Milady said:


> My nursing friend makes 90k
> -> has workers compensation insurance
> -> got injured at work
> -> in pain and crying on the phone
> ...



NHS will cover the costs but the difference here are the waiting times. You'll be waiting months for MRI,CTs, X-rays if you are deemed non urgent and 3-6 weeks for urgent cases.

There are also backend issues: the NHS has been losing billions every year, quality of care is at an all time low, doctors and nurses are underpaid, at shortage and going private. 



Milady said:


> He'll get there one day



I'm the only one that has lived in both countries and used both systems but okay


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Coming from the guy who gets his news on twitter I'll take this as a compliment.


interesting... 
Are you saying you are working in an intelligence agency, or perhaps you always so happened to be
exactly at the spot where the news is coming from... 

I am interested to know, please do tell... 




Milady said:


> It's sad but soooo true. If you're brown you will be targeted for further screenings.
> I couldn't find it but there was a really funny parody about brown people getting stopped at the airport by these two brothers (they're brown).


interesting... 
never thought of this as a possibility. I know racism is big in the U.S, but I thought it was against black people for the most part... 

although I did consider that they might be Islamophobic as well...


----------



## Ignition (Jul 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's dangerous to their national security...
> 
> 
> I laugh every time they say
> ...



Can't stand them playing victim the most specially when they are going around destabilizing countries for muh democracy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Can't stand them playing victim the most specially when they are going around destabilizing countries for muh democracy.


Yeah, they use it as an excuse to terrorize other nations and start wars with them...  

But nvm that, why did you disagree with my Poke-post?


----------



## Ignition (Jul 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Yeah, they use it as an excuse to terrorize other nations and start wars with them...
> 
> But nvm that, why did you disagree with my Poke-post?



Because links are broken.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Because links are broken.


they are working in the dark-skin... 
although I tried the Akatasuki-skin, and yes it did not work...

But still, that's no excuse to disagree with ME of all people! 
say you are sorry!


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's dangerous to their national security...
> 
> 
> I laugh every time they say
> ...


It's a reflex actually not really their fault, I am not saying racism dont exist. But i studied criminal stats that shows that certain part of the population tends to have more criminal behavior so the police is conditioned to be more vigilant towards them, natural reaction.
I am not justifying it but there is an explanation


Ignition said:


> Can't stand them playing victim the most specially when they are going around destabilizing countries for muh democracy.


 the "muhh democracy" kills me I hate it more than anything. This is the worst excuse ever and I will never tolerate that shit. I said it and will always say it at least china and russia are telling you the truth they are here to fuck you up and take your resources,  they dont sell themselves as democracy, they are piece of shit and acknowledges it.
The democracy thing is a disgusting cowardly excuse. I really cant stand it
My country did the same, we murdered killed raped exploited some neighbor's counties, at least the governement did that and the excuse was ? "We aRe BrInGiNg dEmOcRaCy" fuck you piece of shjt  , a murderer is a murderer no matter what excuse he uses, and I prefer a murderer who has the balls not to hide behind some virtuous cause.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It's a reflex actually not really their fault, I am not saying racism dont exist. But i studied criminal stats that shows that certain part of the population tends to have more criminal behavior so the police is conditioned to be more vigilant towards them, natural reaction.



it's one thing to be cautious of certain aspects/people. However, the Americans are on a whole complete level of ridiculousness.

It could be an ant living in a galaxy 10000 billion light-years away, and they will say it's a danger to their national security 

if other nations were to buy weapons (from Russia for example), well, it's a national security issue.
if a nation is protecting its OWN territory (Syria), you guessed it! it's a danger to the American national security! 


and the list goes on and on and on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It's a reflex actually not really their fault, I am not saying racism dont exist. But i studied criminal stats that shows that certain part of the population tends to have more criminal behavior so the police is conditioned to be more vigilant towards them, natural reaction.
> I am not justifying it but there is an explanation


Having a criminal justice degree, racial profiling is never going to be okay or acceptable behavior. It's not a matter of training or reflex, because they're not supposed to be trained that way. It's ignorance. The reason they see a black person and are automatically on guard is because society is tricked them into thinking blacks are naturally more inclined to criminal behavior, rather than it having more to do with the economic and environmental factors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's one thing to be cautious of certain aspects/people. However, the Americans are on a whole complete level of ridiculousness.
> 
> It could be an ant living in a galaxy 10000 billion light-years away, and they will say it's a danger to their national security
> 
> ...


I was talking about the controls based on race. 
The whole national security crap is them bring totally paranoid. It's nothing new from the usa


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Having a criminal justice degree, racial profiling is never going to be okay or acceptable behavior. It's not a matter of training or reflex, because they're not supposed to be trained that way. It's ignorance. The reason they see a black person and are automatically on guard is because society is tricked them into thinking blacks are naturally more inclined to criminal behavior, rather than it having more to do with the economic and environmental factors.


I agree but since the statistics showed that I deduced maybe that's why they react like this but yeah I might be overestimating them? Lol
Ans again I want justifying just trying to explain this reaction


----------



## Raniero (Jul 26, 2019)

The best meme about democracy in America: putting dictators in power for the good of democracy because the democratic candidate is too socialist. Wait what.



pat pat said:


> I agree but since the statistics showed that I deduced maybe that's why they react like this but yeah I might be overestimating them? Lol


True, but statistics are mostly surface level and rarely take into account mediating factors. More blacks are from inner city neighborhoods and suffer from poverty. Inner city neighborhoods = gang and drug culture. Poverty = more inclination to commit criminal acts. Shame people don't realize that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Jul 26, 2019)

Raniero said:


> The best meme about democracy in America: putting dictators in power for the good of democracy because the democratic candidate is too socialist. Wait what.





And then there's Maduro's Venezuela  oh how times change. I swear the US government makes less sense the more I read about it.


----------



## Raniero (Jul 26, 2019)

Ignition said:


> And then there's Maduro's Venezuela  oh how times change. I swear the US government makes less sense the more I read about it.


America has played a significant part in ruining the state of Central and South American. One of the main reasons we even have an immigrant crisis right now is _because _we've supported corrupt, murderous regimes in those regions in the past.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Raniero said:


> The best meme about democracy in America: putting dictators in power for the good of democracy because the democratic candidate is too socialist. Wait what.
> 
> 
> True, but statistics are mostly surface level and rarely take into account mediating factors. More blacks are from inner city neighborhoods and suffer from poverty. Inner city neighborhoods = gang and drug culture. Poverty = more inclination to commit criminal acts. Shame people don't realize that.


 I know right,  its take into account too. Poverty is a big factor in criminality, it's not genetic unlike some dumb people think lol


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 26, 2019)

Raniero said:


> America has played a significant part in ruining the state of Central and South American. One of the main reasons we even have an immigrant crisis right now is _because _we've supported corrupt, murderous regimes in those regions in the past.


Pretty sure our drug problem also fuels the drug cartels.


----------



## Milady (Jul 26, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> A mortgage isn't really a 500k debt, its a loan that can be sold off for even more if your house price goes up. Most people see it as an investment rather than debt.
> 
> 
> 100k is nearing the top few%. You don't even have to go that far. Even America's middle class is wealthier than nearly every other country on the planet.




It doesn't change the fact that if you make a 60K, your net income does not remain at around a 60K. If you have a huge medical bill and a mortgage loan at the same time, your debt just adds up. You're not gonna sell that house until 30 years into the future, so how do you pay for that medical bill and that loan now? Otherwise your mortgage will default.


And what exactly defines wealth? Just looking at household income data on the internet?

The rich are well off, while the poor suffers greatly under a high medical bill.


If NHS exists in the US it could be a choice. Obamacare was a choice for me when I graduated college. I didn’t sign up and paid a penalty fee which was cheaper.


One of my old jobs at the time offers insurance that cost 20% of my paycheck, and guess what, it only covers 50% of any medical bills  




Zensuki said:


> NHS will cover the costs but the difference here are the waiting times. You'll be waiting months for MRI,CTs, X-rays if you are deemed non urgent and 3-6 weeks for urgent cases.




Don't worry, just to get an appointment with my dermatologist (who's amazing by the way), I had to wait 3 months 

When my dad makes an appointment for his annual  prostate cancer follow up, it's about a month wait time.




Zensuki said:


> I'm the only one that has lived in both countries and used both systems but okay




You're not the one with cancer who received a treatment in the UK  (good service and cost), and a horrible one back in the states, but OK. 

Did I mention it was cancer?


And you’re not the one who has lived in expensive states like New York and California. Homelessness is a crisis in California cities.


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## DannyTarantino (Jul 26, 2019)

Just so you know, socialism died on November 9th 1989. And that was a good thing.


----------



## Raniero (Jul 26, 2019)

DannyTarantino said:


> Just so you know, socialism died on November 9th 1989. And that was a good thing.


China, a future world superpower, is currently a socialist state


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 27, 2019)

Milady said:


> It doesn't change the fact that if you make a 60K, your net income does not remain at around a 60K. If you have a huge medical bill and a mortgage loan at the same time, your debt just adds up. You're not gonna sell that house until 30 years into the future, so how do you pay for that medical bill and that loan now? Otherwise your mortgage will default.



The equivalent to that in the UK would not even being to get a mortgage because after tax, pension and national insurance, and a lower salary you would never be accepted.



Milady said:


> And what exactly defines wealth? Just looking at household income data on the internet?
> 
> The rich are well off, while the poor suffers greatly under a high medical bill.
> 
> ...



I mean income is the main attribute for wealth for the vast majority of the population. Only a few have bigger assets and those are usually the rich at the top end. 

NHS would not work as a choice. Thats the whole point. NHS bleeds money every year and thats with every single working person paying twice as much tax and national insurance. They have no choice, and have to pay.

I'm all for UHS in US though like I said, many do not realise and would be willing to bear the sacrifice needed to make it happen. You saying yes is irrelevent, you need the entire taxed population to bear the costs. 



Milady said:


> One of my old jobs at the time offers insurance that cost 20% of my paycheck, and guess what, it only covers 50% of any medical bills



Predatory insurance companies like that should be made illegal 



Milady said:


> Don't worry, just to get an appointment with my dermatologist (who's amazing by the way), I had to wait 3 months
> 
> When my dad makes an appointment for his annual prostate cancer follow up, it's about a month wait time.



3-6 months here, and even a year in some places of the UK. Your wait times are already horrible, a UHS will make it a lot worse as well.



Milady said:


> You're not the one with cancer who received a treatment in the UK (good service and cost), and a horrible one back in the states, but OK.



You said I did not know anything while I'm the only here that has lived in both places and paid the taxes and costs of both places 



Milady said:


> And you’re not the one who has lived in expensive states like New York and California. Homelessness is a crisis in California cities.



I live in London. You're not a world apart


----------



## Trojan (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Jul 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Indra (Jul 27, 2019)

Last year of school before graduating. Good luck on the school year for my fellow students, and good luck to everyone else!

Looking forward to the holidays.





Especially thanksgiving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 123fire (Jul 27, 2019)

Indra said:


> Last year of school before graduating


wait you're still in school?


----------



## Indra (Jul 27, 2019)

123fire said:


> wait you're still in school?


Yeah im in uni


----------



## 123fire (Jul 27, 2019)

Indra said:


> Yeah im in uni


i asked school and u answered yeah in UNI. so which is it


----------



## fuff (Jul 27, 2019)

123fire said:


> i asked school and u answered yeah in UNI. so which is it


its the same thing.... a place where you get educated


----------



## fuff (Jul 27, 2019)

Indra said:


> Last year of school before graduating. Good luck on the school year for my fellow students, and good luck to everyone else!
> 
> Looking forward to the holidays.
> 
> ...


oh nice! congrats! what's your major?


----------



## Raniero (Jul 27, 2019)

123fire said:


> i asked school and u answered yeah in UNI. so which is it


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2019)

@A Optimistic how dare you giving me a dislike!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @A Optimistic how dare you giving me a dislike!



you disliked my post


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> you disliked my post


I didn't... 

Also, your post was shit. So, it's ok either way...
but my posts are master-piece...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I didn't...
> 
> Also, your post was shit. So, it's ok either way...
> but my posts are master-piece...



masterpiece? you posted madara's ass


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> masterpiece? you posted madara's ass


but there was no d*** in it...


----------



## fuff (Jul 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> but there was no d*** in it...


then put it in


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> then put it in


But who would want to do that? 
I tried to pay a lot of people, no one accepted putting his dick in that dirty hole... 


*Spoiler*: _1_ 




except for Zetsu that is!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 28, 2019)

@Hussain 

Deleted my last post because you're my brother and I'd never actually do that to you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 28, 2019)

How can you optimistic rate me after my kind gesture towards you?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2019)

if only mods can't see deleted posts... 


*dumb* rating you get...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> if only mods can't see deleted posts...
> 
> 
> *dumb* rating you get...



I doubt they will check this thread. Now laugh it off


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 28, 2019)

They can also see deleted profile posts


----------



## 123fire (Jul 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> its the same thing.... a place where you get educated



not in my country. they're not the same. school is first to 12th grade. University is after graduating from school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2019)

123fire said:


> wait you're still in school?



I'm about to go back for law school next month .


----------



## pat pat (Jul 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I'm about to go back for law school next month .


I am in my 3rd year of law school, and you are almost done
So shut up


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 28, 2019)

Morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am in my 3rd year of law school, and you are almost done
> So shut up



Wait you're in law school? Holy shit.

 



Jibutters said:


> Morning!



Morning Ji!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> *Wait you're in law school? Holy shit.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I already told you at least 3 times damnit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I already told you at least 3 times damnit!



Really?! Sorry I forgot


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Wait you're in law school? Holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey what's up??


----------



## Trojan (Jul 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I already told you at least 3 times damnit!


don't blame him. You always break the rules, so it's baffling how you study law... 

unless you study that to know which rule you should break next...


----------



## Milady (Jul 28, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> The equivalent to that in the UK would not even being to get a mortgage because after tax, pension and national insurance, and a lower salary you would never be accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







I agree to some point. Universal Healthcare has never happened in America, and may never happened. But who knows? One day it could work. And yes, my yes was indeed an opinion. I'm not saying you're wrong.

I got carried away. My apologies if you got offended when I said you don't know what your talking about. I only said that because I know you're not financially independent and not in the real world yet. You live in London which is an expensive city but do you also pay rent, bills, 401k, taxes, and college loans at the same time while living in London? You're not wrong when you assumed high medical costs are offset by high income and lowers taxes, and that we're only worse off under 20k household income. It may be true in some parts of the US but definitely not NY or CA (where most of the job markets and major HQ are located). Many people are living paycheck to paycheck in those cities.

So, just wanted to point out that the internet graphs you showed me made no sense to someone living in NY and CA. And high medical cost being offset by high income and lower taxes is not always true. That's all.

 Perhaps my own friend, who had cancer treatment (and the horror of it) in the UK and US, considers high taxes as a high rate of return and therefore prefers the UK system.
Perhaps you, who never needed cancer level treatment (and I hope you never do!), considers high taxes as a form of opportunity cost. My opinion. That's all.

Also, lastly, are you mad at me???


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Hey what's up??



Good! Just got home from grocery shopping. U?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Really?! Sorry I forgot


 yeah I study public law/international law 



Hussain said:


> don't blame him. You always break the rules, so it's baffling how you study law...
> 
> unless you study that to know which rule you should break next...


 you are smart you understood my keikaku


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Good! Just got home from grocery shopping. U?


I'm about to go to the grocery store as well for a few things

Also thinking about what I am going to eat


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> I'm about to go to the grocery store as well for a few things
> 
> Also thinking about what I am going to eat



Word I"m hungry right now. Might go get some fries. But I also didn't run today yet lmao.


----------



## fuff (Jul 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Word I"m hungry right now. Might go get some fries. But I also didn't run today yet lmao.


The struggles are real


----------



## pat pat (Jul 28, 2019)

Lol I feel weird today for some reason


----------



## Raniero (Jul 28, 2019)

123fire said:


> not in my country. they're not the same. school is first to 12th grade. University is after graduating from school


In what country is a university not considered a school? 

Maybe the definition for a school varies by place, but I thought any learning institution where you're taught by teachers is considered a school.


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Word I"m hungry right now. Might go get some fries. But I also didn't run today yet lmao.


Where would you get fries from??


----------



## Xel (Jul 28, 2019)

Raniero said:


> In what country is a university not considered a school?
> 
> Maybe the definition for a school varies by place, but I thought any learning institution where you're taught by teachers is considered a school.



Well, here in Russia we also typically don't refer to unis/colleges as schools. However there is an alternate meaning for "school" as something more specifically taught professionally on a higher level.


----------



## Raniero (Jul 28, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Well, here in Russia we also typically don't refer to unis/colleges as schools. However there is an alternate meaning for "school" as something more specifically taught professionally on a higher level.


I see


----------



## Indra (Jul 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> oh nice! congrats! what's your major?


Getting my degree in computer science but I'm focusing on cyber-security.

Hoping that I can work online and not in an Office, so I can travel like @Milady.

My plan to get fat is almost near 



123fire said:


> not in my country. they're not the same. school is first to 12th grade. University is after graduating from school


it's the same in the US sort of. Though we still call college/uni = being in school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jul 28, 2019)

Indra said:


> Getting my degree in computer science but I'm focusing on cyber-security.
> 
> Hoping that I can work online and not in an Office, so I can travel like @Milady.
> My plan to get fat is almost near



Wow that's great, but I thought you were gonna study law? Anyhow, you're a smart guy so whatever you choose, you'll be amazing 

I work in an office while doing my master degree online  The key is to form the perfect plan and strategy to fit those travel plans in between 

And remember to lose 5 to 10lbs before traveling so you can gobble gobble gobble nom nom nom once you get there. When you return everyone be like "OMG Milady you ate a whole castle of food but still look amaaazing sasuga! ".

Life hacks


----------



## 123fire (Jul 28, 2019)

Raniero said:


> In what country is a university not considered a school?
> 
> Maybe the definition for a school varies by place, but I thought any learning institution where you're taught by teachers is considered a school.


no here school is only considered 1st to 12th grade. after graduating from school we call it university .


----------



## pat pat (Jul 28, 2019)

123fire said:


> no here school is only considered 1st to 12th grade. after graduating from school we call it university .


it's the same as in France then. where do you live?


----------



## Milady (Jul 28, 2019)

And congrats @Indra ! Good luck bro


----------



## 123fire (Jul 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> where do you live?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 28, 2019)

123fire said:


>


----------



## Indra (Jul 28, 2019)

Milady said:


> Wow that's great, but I thought you were gonna study law? Anyhow, you're a smart guy so whatever you choose, you'll be amazing
> 
> I work in an office while doing my master degree online  The key is to form the perfect plan and strategy to fit those travel plans in between


I was thinking about law but I decided not to add more years of studying. I just wanna get my bachelor's degree already. 

I still can't believe you work + travel + getting your degree online.

I barely find the time to eat 3 meals a day 

Though I suck at scheduling and I'm always late. 





Milady said:


> And remember to lose 5 to 10lbs before traveling so you can gobble gobble gobble nom nom nom once you get there. When you return everyone be like "OMG Milady you ate a whole castle of food but still look amaaazing sasuga! ".
> 
> Life hacks


Hopefully there's a gym in every location. My dream body is Thor from End Game


----------



## fuff (Jul 28, 2019)

Indra said:


> Getting my degree in computer science but I'm focusing on cyber-security.
> 
> Hoping that I can work online and not in an Office, so I can travel like @Milady.
> 
> ...


Oh nice!

did you want to work from home rather than be on location? Office life to be honest can be a drag because it is VERY repetitive so it tends to get boring.

Traveling goals  Where would you go first?


----------



## fuff (Jul 28, 2019)

123fire said:


> no here school is only considered 1st to 12th grade. after graduating from school we call it university .


Kindergarten to grade 7=elementary school
grade 8-12=highschool
college or university.

but its still referred to as school here. I have never heard anyone here say "I have university today" They just say I have to go to school today or I have class"

I feel like parents, will usually say University along with the name of it as a way to brag about their children

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 28, 2019)

Milady said:


> Wow that's great, but I thought you were gonna study law? Anyhow, you're a smart guy so whatever you choose, you'll be amazing
> 
> I work in an office while doing my master degree online  The key is to form the perfect plan and strategy to fit those travel plans in between
> 
> ...


Traveling like you is goals! I wish I knew adventurous people like you, would be fun to travel more often.


----------



## 123fire (Jul 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> I have never heard anyone here say "I have university today"


that's because it's different in your country


----------



## fuff (Jul 28, 2019)

123fire said:


> that's because it's different in your country


which is why I said:


fuff said:


> but its still referred to as school here. I have never heard anyone *here* say "I have university today" They just say I have to go to school today or I have class"




where are you from btw?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks like @Raiden is having some fun. :Erza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Looks like @Raiden is having some fun. :Erza



It's always a party!!!


----------



## fuff (Jul 28, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Looks like @Raiden is having some fun. :Erza


----------



## 123fire (Jul 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> where are you from btw


----------



## fuff (Jul 28, 2019)

123fire said:


>


----------



## Milady (Jul 28, 2019)

Indra said:


> I was thinking about law but I decided not to add more years of studying. I just wanna get my bachelor's degree already.
> 
> I still can't believe you work + travel + getting your degree online.
> 
> ...



True. School can be stupid. Get out there and start working  



fuff said:


> Traveling like you is goals! I wish I knew adventurous people like you, would be fun to travel more often.



Aww that's so nice of you! I hope you get to travel soon!


----------



## pat pat (Jul 29, 2019)

Indra said:


> Hopefully there's a gym in every location. My dream body is Thor from End Game


 interesting : 



fuff said:


> which is why I said:
> 
> 
> 
> *where are you from btw*?


 he wont answer for some reason


----------



## Milady (Jul 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> interesting :



Yea I don't know why Indra would want a dad bod


----------



## pat pat (Jul 29, 2019)

Milady said:


> Yea I don't know why Indra would want a dad bod


Dad bod is the new abs. No woman can resist it! 
Go for it @Indra


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 29, 2019)

btw, Twitter's new layout is absolutely shit. I can't go on the site anymore....even for porn and artwork


----------



## Platypus (Jul 29, 2019)

@Reviewing Logic are you watching 3K?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 29, 2019)

Platypus said:


> @Reviewing Logic are you watching 3K?


I watched like 2 episodes (or more like 1 and a half)

lol I need to actually start having time to watch it all since I didn't have any real free time on the weekend

atmosphere is nice, gives off a big believable world


----------



## Platypus (Jul 29, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I watched like 2 episodes (or more like 1 and a half)
> 
> lol I need to actually start having time to watch it all since I didn't have any real free time on the weekend


You're spending time here, you have no excuse


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 29, 2019)

Platypus said:


> You're spending time here, you have no excuse


actually you're right

after I get through Detective Pikachu I'll get back on it

I mean I dropped Boruto the anime I have a slot I can spare (even though it is nearly an hour long per episode lol)


----------



## Platypus (Jul 29, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> actually you're right
> 
> after I get through Detective Pikachu I'll get back on it
> 
> I mean I dropped Boruto the anime I have a slot I can spare (even though it is nearly an hour long per episode lol)


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 29, 2019)

Not going to post here for awhile then 


if anyone asks I am watching 3 Kingdoms and doing physics stuff 



Boruto and its slow pace can wait 



See yeah guys into the 3 Kingdom Marathon campaign abyss I go


----------



## pat pat (Jul 29, 2019)

I hope you can have kids in your time away from here!


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> It's always a party!!!


...I'd like to know where this thread is at.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 29, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> ...I'd like to know where this thread is at.


The Alley


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 29, 2019)

This gotta be an emoji.


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 29, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> This gotta be an emoji.


I agree. In due time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Jul 30, 2019)

HK Bae arrives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 30, 2019)

What did Zen do to deserve this?


----------



## fuff (Jul 30, 2019)

Poor zen...he’s going to log in and think something big is happening


----------



## Milady (Jul 30, 2019)

HK can go around stabbing whoever she wants to stab


----------



## Milady (Jul 30, 2019)

But poor Zen


----------



## LIBU (Jul 30, 2019)

Lol,
-Well, @Hussain you wanted HK to post more in the convo thread, correct?
-Are you happy now?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 30, 2019)

@Haruka Katana wtf



Milady said:


> I agree to some point. Universal Healthcare has never happened in America, and may never happened. But who knows? One day it could work. And yes, my yes was indeed an opinion. I'm not saying you're wrong.
> 
> I got carried away. My apologies if you got offended when I said you don't know what your talking about. I only said that because I know you're not financially independent and not in the real world yet. You live in London which is an expensive city but do you also pay rent, bills, 401k, taxes, and college loans at the same time while living in London?




*Spoiler*: __ 




I didn't but come on you know I've lived in both places and paid taxes there :,)
You don't even need to live somewhere or start working to learn about it: there's lots of websites that break it down for you, cost of living comparisons, and reports on tax, loan, pension rates etc. 



Milady said:


> You're not wrong when you assumed high medical costs are offset by high income and lowers taxes, and that we're only worse off under 20k household income. It may be true in some parts of the US but definitely not NY or CA (where most of the job markets and major HQ are located). Many people are living paycheck to paycheck in those cities.



I think most people in the world live paycheck to paycheck. 



Milady said:


> So, just wanted to point out that the internet graphs you showed me made no sense to someone living in NY and CA. And high medical cost being offset by high income and lower taxes is not always true. That's all.
> 
> Perhaps my own friend, who had cancer treatment (and the horror of it) in the UK and US, considers high taxes as a high rate of return and therefore prefers the UK system.



Nah I get where you and your friend are coming from. We just built two state of the art cancer treatment facilities that can be used by patients for free. 

The sacrifice for that is often overlooked though. 



Milady said:


> Perhaps you, who never needed cancer level treatment (and I hope you never do!), considers high taxes as a form of opportunity cost. My opinion. That's all.



I mean I fully support the NHS and do not mind paying out of the pocket to help others. It's just that there are big problems with it that need to be fixed for it to be sustainable. 



Milady said:


> Also, lastly, are you mad at me???



No lol


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Well, @Hussain you wanted HK to post more in the convo thread, correct?
> -Are you happy now?


She has never been the smartest one around


----------



## Milady (Jul 30, 2019)

Zen got HK's attention and Hussain is jealous 




Zensuki said:


> @Haruka Katana wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm kay  
I want to live in Europe


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 30, 2019)

@Hussain


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain


post your twitter account...
---------
@Zensuki


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

@Zensuki


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


> post your twitter account...
> ---------



Why?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Why?


So I can see it, and see what dumb shit you are saying on public...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


>


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


>



How many goats do I need to send your father in order to purchase you?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How many goats do I need to send your father in order to purchase you?


I am not sure...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So I can see it, and see what dumb shit you are saying on public...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 30, 2019)

Milady said:


> Zen got HK's attention and Hussain is jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kinda want to try living in those Nordic countries. They seem so peaceful 



A Optimistic said:


> How many goats do I need to send your father in order to purchase you?





@Hussain

I thought you were already promised to another


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


> ?


What did you feel when you saw that manga panel?


----------



## Milady (Jul 30, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I kinda want to try living in those Nordic countries. They seem so peaceful



They're also very environmental friendly. But after all, I can't live in a peaceful area. I need my 24hr supermarket


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 31, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How many goats do I need to send your father in order to purchase you?


The average is 3 goats


----------



## MShadows (Jul 31, 2019)

Make Konoha great again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LIBU (Jul 31, 2019)

Lol,
-Are you(@Kuzehiko) done with Bleach? Thoughts?
------------------------------------
-Starting tommorow college life begins


----------



## Jibutters (Jul 31, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## fuff (Jul 31, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Are you(@Kuzehiko) done with Bleach? Thoughts?
> ------------------------------------
> -Starting tommorow college life begins


Is it your First year of college?


----------



## fuff (Jul 31, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Good morning


Morning! How’s ur day so far?!


----------



## LIBU (Jul 31, 2019)

fuff said:


> Is it your First year of college?


Lol,
-Yes


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 31, 2019)

have suigetsu and Mei interacted yet in the series? 

reps to whoever gives me a good answer.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 31, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Are you(@Kuzehiko) done with Bleach? Thoughts?


Yeah.
Enjoyed it so much. It doesn't have a solid story but it's still OK in that department.. Simply loved the characters. All of them are interesting and have unique personalities. The anime has too many fillers so I skipped most of them (except the Bount arc which is decent, I liked it) but the manga is definitely a way better tbf. Hope they'll animate the Thousand-Year Blood War arc one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Make Konoha great again


as i said, invent time travel machine jutsu > punch sakura in stomach while pregnant > kill sakura > and go back the future. 

dont worry, i heard sasuke wasnt around that much


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jul 31, 2019)

Addy said:


> as i said, invent time travel machine jutsu > punch sakura in stomach while pregnant > kill sakura > and go back the future.
> 
> dont worry, i heard sasuke wasnt around that much



Stomach isn't where the foetus it its the uterus which is below  


Yeah good luck trying to punch sakura 


Poor guy will turn into red mist before that

Also sasuke was with her during that time


----------



## pat pat (Jul 31, 2019)

8⁷


Addy said:


> as i said, invent time travel machine jutsu > punch sakura in stomach while pregnant > kill sakura > and go back the future.
> 
> dont worry, i heard sasuke wasnt around that much


So you think it's fine to kill pregnant women by hurting their babies? 



Interesting :


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jul 31, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Make Konoha great again


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 31, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> have suigetsu and Mei interacted yet in the series?
> 
> reps to whoever gives me a good answer.


Lol no.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Stomach isn't where the foetus it its the uterus which is below
> 
> 
> Yeah good luck trying to punch sakura
> ...


it seems i was not clear on the "punch" aspect so allow me to elaborate.

punch sakura in the stomach with a chidori........ if you dont know the jutsu, then use a kunai with an explosive tag on it


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> 8⁷
> 
> So you think it's fine to kill pregnant women by hurting their babies?
> 
> ...


yes, if it means uchiha genocide, i fully support it :nazicat


----------



## DannyTarantino (Jul 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> China, a future world superpower, is currently a socialist state



First of all, China becoming a world super power is yet to be seen. Secondly, the only reason China has been able to compete on the world stage is because of the incorperation of captitalist policies.

The are no real function socialist nations left. Cuba, Vietnam and Laos have all adopted capitalist policies and the local standard of life has improves vastly because of it.


----------



## LIBU (Jul 31, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Hope they'll animate the Thousand-Year Blood War arc one day.


Lol,
-Haven't read TYBW yet, Hope they will animate it


----------



## fuff (Aug 1, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Yes



good luck! Make sure you study but don't forget to have fun! The real world is not all that's cracked up to be!


----------



## fuff (Aug 1, 2019)

@Addy your sig...


----------



## fuff (Aug 1, 2019)

I wonder what kishi would think about his emote for this forum...honored or wtf 




random thought of the day


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2019)

fuff said:


> @Addy your sig...


yes, that is how sakura wishes sasuke acts around her


----------



## Corvida (Aug 1, 2019)

Addy said:


> as i said, invent time travel machine jutsu > punch sakura in stomach while pregnant > kill sakura > and go back the future.
> 
> dont worry, i heard sasuke wasnt around that much


 The moment I lose sight of you, you start to be tempestuous again

RENNIGAN ITACHI JR


----------



## pat pat (Aug 1, 2019)

I am happy


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2019)

@Ignition god, i cried ;-;


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2019)

Corvida said:


> The moment I lose sight of you, you start to be tempestuous again
> 
> RENNIGAN ITACHI JR


hopefully, when burrito penetrates salad as she performs the only thing she was created for as a female uchiha, we will get rennigan itachi JR


----------



## Courier Six (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Corvida (Aug 1, 2019)

Addy said:


> hopefully, when burrito penetrates


Hardly, my tempestuous Addy
Inspired by your master punch stomach and kill Tobirama plan , I `present you this



it´s called chop chop chop the vegetable


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2019)

@Haruka Katana OROCHIMARU;S VA DOING A GAMEBOY ADD I THINK AS OROCHIMARU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Hardly, my tempestuous Addy
> Inspired by your master punch stomach and kill Tobirama plan , I `present you this
> 
> 
> ...


i dont get it


----------



## Corvida (Aug 1, 2019)

Addy said:


> i dont get it



 and I want your innocence preserved,

only retain the cutting action and think Tobirama


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2019)

Corvida said:


> and I want your innocence preserved,
> 
> only retain the cutting action and think Tobirama


.... kay


----------



## pat pat (Aug 1, 2019)

Holy crap incels are kinda sad damn 
If you get friendzoned or rejected why not decide to work on yourself and become a better version of yourself. Why instead of using it as a life experience , some people will just develop a pathological hatred for the whole woman gender and live like fat angry unhealthy slugs ? 
I dont get it...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 1, 2019)

New SS Retsuden novel is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Holy crap incels are kinda sad damn
> If you get friendzoned or rejected why not decide to work on yourself and become a better version of yourself. Why instead of using it as a life experience , some people will just develop a pathological hatred for the whole woman gender and live like fat angry unhealthy slugs ?
> I dont get it...


They don’t understand themselves, hence why they seek validation from women instead of taking the time to actually analyze who they are. Don’t live your life for women lmao, live your best life and women will come is what these dudes gotta understand.


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 2, 2019)

This song gives you a completely different vibe when you have a different mindset, been almost a year since I listened to it

Before I’d just give me chills but now I’m actually balling


----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> They don’t understand themselves, hence why they seek validation from women instead of taking the time to actually analyze who they are. Don’t live your life for women lmao, live your best life and women will come is what these dudes gotta understand.


Anyone can live their life how they want man, but being an hatred filled slug who throw his hate everywhere because some chick told him to btfo is actually annoying.
 That's the real toxic masculinity, why arent she attacking those people instead?....


----------



## King1 (Aug 2, 2019)

@Reviewing Logic so what do you think of Cao Cao?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 2, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> New SS Retsuden novel is amazing












 Fickle as autum skies indeed.


----------



## Rai (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 2, 2019)

@fuff  You really have no idea of the context of my post do you?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 2, 2019)

@The Death & The Strawberry  the guy that wrote the lain show also wrote digimon tamers.


----------



## LIBU (Aug 2, 2019)

Lol,
-Seems you love cats, Don't you?


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 2, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> @The Death & The Strawberry  the guy that wrote the lain show also wrote digimon tamers.


Really? Well you learn something everyday 

Lol


----------



## Trojan (Aug 3, 2019)

Seems like Manga stream is blocked here...


----------



## LIBU (Aug 3, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Seems like Manga stream is blocked here...


Lol,
-Where? It's working fine over here


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Seems like Manga stream is blocked here...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2019)

Recently, I heard something about Boruto that does make sense.

The reason why Boruto isn't as successful as the original series is that these kids are just... too normal. 

There is no particular quirk to their personality that really stands out, so they're not as memorable.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2019)

What's good guys.

Just noticed that the chapter discussion thread is at 4K+ comments


----------



## Trojan (Aug 3, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Where? It's working fine over here


Lol,
-Turkey


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> What's good guys.
> 
> Just noticed that the chapter discussion thread is at 4K+ comments


What happened??


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> What happened??



Absolutely nothing. I think they arguing  .


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Absolutely nothing. I think they arguing  .


I should have guessed


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey everyone, be blessed


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)

@Hussain 

Didn't know you lived in Turkey, thought you were from Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)

Fucking winner


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)

:negativedevilavarobotkun


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Fucking winner



Thanks glad you like it. I did it myself.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Thanks glad you like it. I did it myself.


You are very talented in many areas 

Iwonder what else ya got??


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> You are very talented in many areas
> 
> Iwonder what else ya got??


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)

Nega avas??


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)

Jibutters said:


>



Is that a good reaction or a bad reaction?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)

Circumstantial

But in this case good

Pass out/faint/dead from greatness

Wait didn't you make that emote??


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Circumstantial
> 
> But in this case good
> 
> ...



the original red devil emote? nope that was gin

i just made the one I posted a few minutes ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> the original red devil emote? nope that was gin
> 
> i just made the one I posted a few minutes ago


No I meant 

But I also didn't know that


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> No I meant
> 
> But I also didn't know that



Oh you meant krilldead, yeah I got krilldead from another forum 

and check out my new profile cover


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 3, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Oh you meant krilldead, yeah I got krilldead from another forum
> 
> and check out my new profile cover


Aww man I don't even know how to do a profile cover 

Looks great negatron


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Aww man I don't even know how to do a profile cover
> 
> Looks great negatron



Go on your profile page and click manage cover

and thank you


----------



## pat pat (Aug 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> What's good guys.
> 
> Just noticed that the chapter discussion thread is at 4K+ comments


I am sure it's an absolute mess!


----------



## Trojan (Aug 4, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> Didn't know you lived in Turkey, thought you were from Saudi Arabia.


I am from Saudi Arabia, obviously. That does not mean I can't travel somewhere else...


----------



## 123fire (Aug 4, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I am from Saudi Arabia, obviously. That does not mean I can't travel somewhere else...


u live in turkey?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 4, 2019)

123fire said:


> u live in turkey?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 4, 2019)

Jibutters said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 4, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


>



What's up??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 4, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> What's up??


About to watch Batman Hush! 
Hbu?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 4, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> About to watch Batman Hush!
> Hbu?


Hangin outside with my doggies right now 

What is Batman Hush!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 4, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Hangin outside with my doggies right now
> 
> What is Batman Hush!?


Its an animated Batman movie that just came out.

Cool!  How many dogs do you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 4, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Its an animated Batman movie that just came out.
> 
> Cool!  How many dogs do you have?


I see I will have to check this out  

I have 2 little doggies  yeah it is a really nice day outside today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Aug 4, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> I see I will have to check this out
> 
> I have 2 little doggies  yeah it is a really nice day outside today



Show me the doggos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2019)

where is @Haruka Katana (shit) btw?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Hussain said:


> where is @Haruka Katana (shit) btw?


What I hate more than beta cucks 
Are those guys who love a certain girl but try to act all tough and hateful towards them just to be cool. 
What a shitty secret lover you are @Hussain


----------



## Rohan (Aug 5, 2019)

Do people still post theories here?


----------



## Milady (Aug 5, 2019)

Hussain said:


> where is @Haruka Katana (shit) btw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa.
Oh my gaddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.
Pat you are too funny.

Milruka best


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2019)

Milady said:


> HAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa.
> Oh my gaddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.
> Pat you are too funny.
> 
> Milruka best


Pat pat means pussy


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 5, 2019)

Milady said:


> Milruka best


----------



## Milady (Aug 5, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


>


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Milady said:


> HAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa.
> Oh my gaddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.
> Pat you are too funny.
> 
> Milruka best


  



Hussain said:


> Pat pat means pussy


 I sure get a lot of them by being sincere and avoiding the tsundere attitude  
You should declare your flame to HK, sure she is going to reject you but it will be a step forward


----------



## Indra (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Indra said:


>


Hey Indra


----------



## Indra (Aug 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Hey Indra


Sup pat. How are you doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Indra said:


> Sup pat. How are you doing?


I am breathing right now, you?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 5, 2019)

Milady said:


>


----------



## Milady (Aug 5, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


>


----------



## Milady (Aug 5, 2019)

Indra said:


>



Horizon Zero Dawn so good omg 
Did you do every side quests?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Aug 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> where is @Haruka Katana (best girl) btw?


Too busy playing games nowadays, I can't even be bothered to go see the sun anymore  




Milady said:


> HAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa.
> Oh my gaddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.
> Pat you are too funny.
> 
> Milruka best


Milaaaaady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Aug 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Too busy playing games nowadays, I can't even be bothered to go see the sun anymore
> 
> 
> Milaaaaady


What game?


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Too busy playing games nowadays, I can't even be bothered to go see the sun anymore



Any good ones


----------



## Indra (Aug 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am breathing right now, you?


My blood sugar is rising as we speak 



Milady said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn so good omg
> Did you do every side quests?


I couldn't leave an area without


----------



## fuff (Aug 6, 2019)

Work tmr and cant fall asleep


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2019)

fuff said:


> What game?





Zensuki said:


> Any good ones


Playing fire emblem. I love it so far.

Tho it Might not be Zen's type of game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 6, 2019)

Morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (Aug 6, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Morning


Hey


----------



## Milady (Aug 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Milaaaaady



babeeeeeeeeeeee 
Oh me too  Finally had some free time and recently got into Horizon Zero Dawn on PS4. Game life is best life  

Are you playing on Nintendo?


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Playing fire emblem. I love it so far.
> 
> Tho it Might not be Zen's type of game



I loved Fire Emblem Awakening. Fates was cringe. Three Houses kinda put me off with the look of the art and graphics. At least they didn't do that bullshit of having two different storylines split into separate games


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 6, 2019)

hi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Milady (Aug 6, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> hi



bye


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 6, 2019)

Milady said:


> bye



Wrong section I'm afraid.

Posts like this belong in the bathouse.


----------



## Rai (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 6, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> hi


Hey!


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 6, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Hey!



How's it going?

I see that you've gotten into Bleach?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 6, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> How's it going?
> 
> I see that you've gotten into Bleach?


Pretty good,  thanks. Hbu? 
Yeah! Bleach is just that awesome. Enjoyed watchig it so much!  Have you ever watched it?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 6, 2019)

Rai said:


>


Cats are the best. 




@Kuzehiko I got destroyed in my tennis training again, my service just suck  it's like it's too easy for my opponent to strike back and put me in a difficult posture. So my best chance is to wait for my opponent's service to try and get the maximum amount of points. Which makes it far more difficult for me to control the pace of the game.
I also thought since my gym trainings are intense, getting more muscular would help me put more intensity in my strikes, but PAS DU TOUT! It's terrible, I lost my balance and I am much less precise for some reason. I also can't perform the slice correctly anymore so I now have to rework on it and learn to adjust it, 
In other words 
I 
Got 
WORSE!  :


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Cats are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should avoid weight lifting during your gym training. Try something new,  it won't help you that much if you only lift weights.

Have you tried to improve your serve? 
I used to stand up in one place and practice the ball toss as often as I could until I could do it perfectly (I didn't use a racket) You will know if you toss the ball perfectly if the ball lands in front of your body once it falls down. When you're convinced it'll work out then get your racket and practice your serve as much as you can. 

Waiting for your opponent's service is a good idea but it won't be enough if you can not keep your own serve points. 

it is still hard for me to perform the slice so I get how you feel about that.  
Just keep practicing and do not let your trainer beat you.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 6, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> You should avoid weight lifting during your gym training. Try something new,  it won't help you that much if you only lift weights.


 my training is diverse, I got people giving me some advices. I work on the stamina a lot since it's important to endure the long games. 



> Have you tried to improve your serve?
> I used to stand up in one place and practice the ball toss as often as I could until I could do it perfectly (I didn't use a racket) You will know if you toss the ball perfectly if the ball lands in front of your body once it falls down. When you're convinced it'll work out then get your racket and practice your serve as much as you can.


 I'll try this method starting tomorrow and see how it pays off, I trained my serve in another way but it isnt all that effective. 



> Waiting for your opponent's service is a good idea but it won't be enough if you can not keep your own serve points.


 yes and if they win their serve I am totally screwed :carseat which is why i try to get better on my own serve. It's a nightmare lol 

[QUOTE♧it is still hard for me to perform the slice so I get how you feel about that.  
Just keep practicing and do not let your trainer beat you.  [/QUOTE]
my trainer beat me so much I stopped counting man : 
You gotta respect federer man, when you see how he does his slice and you try to do one....its fucking difficult


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What I hate more than beta cucks
> Are those guys who love a certain girl but try to act all tough and hateful towards them just to be cool.
> What a shitty secret lover you are @Hussain


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2019)

Milady said:


> babeeeeeeeeeeee
> Oh me too  Finally had some free time and recently got into Horizon Zero Dawn on PS4. Game life is best life
> 
> Are you playing on Nintendo?


yes, gaming life 

I keep having people getting me to go outside, feel like just stabbing them and go back to my basement 



Zensuki said:


> I loved Fire Emblem Awakening. Fates was cringe. Three Houses kinda put me off with the look of the art and graphics. At least they didn't do that bullshit of having two different storylines split into separate games



whaaaat, the art in three houses is amazing tho.

I'd be pissed if they want to split the storylines to that BS, I was worried if they want to divide the story into sequels 

I'm actually new to fire emblem game, three houses is my first. So Awakening is good? recommend me some good fire emblem games.


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm actually new to fire emblem game, three houses is my first. So Awakening is good? recommend me some good fire emblem games.



Wow, look how the tables have turned.
Awakening is the best one in the series. I also think the artist who did the characters is way better.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Wow, look how the tables have turned.
> Awakening is the best one in the series. I also think the artist who did the characters is way better.


well if you want me to recommend games you're asking the wrong guy  I am very game fussy 

Ok, I trust you, I'll check on awakening if i have time


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> well if you want me to recommend games you're asking the wrong guy  I am very game fussy
> 
> Ok, I trust you, I'll check on awakening if i have time



I'm the same. Trust. If you like tactical RPGs you should also check out Valkyria Chronicles. Imo its the best tactical RPG. Ton of fun moving and planning your units in that game.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I'm the same. Trust. If you like tactical RPGs you should also check out Valkyria Chronicles. Imo its the best tactical RPG. Ton of fun moving and planning your units in that game.


Heard of that as well


----------



## pat pat (Aug 7, 2019)

Does reporting a friend to the mods even serve anything? 
Maybe it's better to actually play the troll's game and take a shit on them. Much faster


----------



## Trojan (Aug 7, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Does reporting a friend to the mods even serve anything?
> Maybe it's better to actually play the troll's game and take a shit on them. Much faster


it doesn't. 
they barely do anything, but they start complaining when you handle things yourself...


----------



## LIBU (Aug 7, 2019)

Lol,
-Started doing Yoga last week
-Do you guys prefer Yoga or Gym?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 7, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Started doing Yoga last week
> -Do you guys prefer Yoga or Gym?


Lol, 
- Gym


----------



## LIBU (Aug 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Lol,
> - Gym


Lol,
-Any specific reason why you favour one over other?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it doesn't.
> they barely do anything, but they start complaining when you handle things yourself...


 yeah well I'll start handling things myself with someone 
The neg will be strong 



LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Started doing Yoga last week
> -Do you guys prefer Yoga or Gym?


 of course gym lol


----------



## Rai (Aug 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pat pat (Aug 7, 2019)

Rai said:


>


You are a mod now ?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 7, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Does reporting a friend to the mods even serve anything?
> Maybe it's better to actually play the troll's game and take a shit on them. Much faster


What happened?


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 7, 2019)

@Platypus why do you ignore my pings


----------



## pat pat (Aug 7, 2019)

Platypus said:


> What happened?


 it's too late, my hatred cannot be contained anymore, I will pursue vengeance, sakura-chan. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 a user has literally spammed every single one of my post with an optimistic rating , I decided that I could do with this , but he then resorted to clear cut insults and I reported him and nothing happened. 
i was joking tho I won't do silly things like negging him to seek revenge, the dude seems to be genuinely troubled in his head.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 7, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Pretty good,  thanks. Hbu?
> Yeah! Bleach is just that awesome. Enjoyed watchig it so much!  Have you ever watched it?



Not bad. Just enjoying the summer holidays. Working as a student rep next week 

You been up to much?
Yeah, I've watched and read it. Kisuke is my favourite character, but I like many others too.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 7, 2019)

@Hussain 

You couldn't see the green frog wearing the Islamic turban?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 7, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> You couldn't see the green frog wearing the Islamic turban?


No... 

if it's uploaded on imgur, it's blocked in Turkey for some reason... :V


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> No...
> 
> if it's uploaded on imgur, it's blocked in Turkey for some reason... :V



Damn....


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 7, 2019)

Jibutters said:


>


Hey cat


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 7, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Hey cat


Hey dawg


----------



## pat pat (Aug 7, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Hey dawg


oh please! I fucking hate dog, they are obedient and dumb. 
cats are better


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2019)

Yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Started doing Yoga last week
> -Do you guys prefer Yoga or Gym?



Gym is probably better for me. Need lose weight


----------



## LIBU (Aug 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Gym is probably better for me. Need lose weight


Lol,
-Damn, I need to lose weight as well
-If your BMI is above 24.9 then you're overweight, My BMI is 24.9 so I am on the verge of being overweight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Damn, I need to lose weight as well
> -If your BMI is above 24.9 then you're overweight, My BMI is 24.9 so I am on the verge of being overweight



It's good that you know though!

I've been overweight for a while 

I blame the mcchicken and small fries deal at McDonald's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LIBU (Aug 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I've been overweight for a while
> *I blame the mcchicken and small fries deal at McDonald's*


Lol,
-


----------



## Platypus (Aug 8, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> @Platypus why do you ignore my pings


What pings? 



pat pat said:


> it's too late, my hatred cannot be contained anymore, I will pursue vengeance, sakura-chan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ic


----------



## fuff (Aug 8, 2019)

Platypus said:


> ic


That's it??

Pat pat atm:


----------



## Ignition (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 8, 2019)

fuff said:


> That's it??
> 
> Pat pat atm:


 revolting 
But the guy is a retard, so it's ok lol


----------



## Platypus (Aug 8, 2019)

pat pat said:


> revolting
> But the guy is a retard, so it's ok lol


Are you talking about that Shadow guy? He's banned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 9, 2019)

Finallllyyy fridayyyy is almost herreee!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2019)

I just want to say: Fuck Canada 

Seriously, fuck Canada


----------



## pat pat (Aug 9, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I just want to say: Fuck Canada
> 
> Seriously, fuck Canada


What happened ? Lol 
I can say that I hate justin Trudeau he is your typical leftist sjwist who have been tarnishing the perception of the left for years.


----------



## 123fire (Aug 9, 2019)

@DeathTheBeast 


ohh noo i added hype oh nooo i changed my whole name!!


----------



## fuff (Aug 9, 2019)

What’s this twitter beef about? Update me @123fire @DeathTheBeast


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 9, 2019)

Canada is awesome


----------



## 123fire (Aug 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> What’s this twitter beef about? Update me @123fire @DeathTheBeast


Idk deaththebeast suddenly tagged me for adding hype in my name. According to her i CHANGED my identity


----------



## fuff (Aug 9, 2019)

123fire said:


> Idk deaththebeast suddenly tagged me for adding hype in my name. According to her i CHANGED my identity


I think u guys should just put each other on ignore...


----------



## Milady (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> What’s this twitter beef about? Update me @123fire @DeathTheBeast



I'm just having fun with 123fuck being a dumbass again 
It's kinda my job to dine on low hanging fruit and yell at the dumbasses in this fandom... it always just happens to be him though. Probably a coincidence.


123fire said:


> Idk deaththebeast suddenly tagged me for adding hype in my name. According to her i CHANGED my identity


That's not what I said but then again you can't read, so...


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> I think u guys should just put each other on ignore...


I have him blocked on twitter and only ever know if he does something dumb when people I follow on twitter are talking about it.
Woke up to some tweets by people I follow saying there was drama around some dumbass saying shit about Kodachi, so here we are.

I don't come on here anymore unless someone notifies me that I should check.  So I don't have anyone on ignore anymore...


----------



## 123fire (Aug 9, 2019)

DeathTheBeast said:


> I'm just having fun with 123fuck being a dumbass again
> It's kinda my job to dine on low hanging fruit and yell at the dumbasses in this fandom... it always just happens to be him though. Probably a coincidence.
> 
> That's not what I said but then again you can't read, so...


that tweet of mine is deleted btw after i knew what was the accurate translation , regardless it's not just me everyone interpreted it that way after reading it. you can tell by the replies under his tweet. so stop painting ONLY me as if i'm the twitter app  translator . also it all lead to positive comments under his tweet. so please tell me how is that a bad thing


----------



## 123fire (Aug 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> I think u guys should just put each other on ignore...


i have her blocked on twitter before she blocked me


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 9, 2019)

123fire said:


> that tweet of mine is deleted btw after i knew what was the accurate translation , regardless it's not just me everyone interpreted it that way after reading it. you can tell by the replies under his tweet. so stop painting ONLY me as if i'm the twitter app  translator


_Literally sends followers to spam shit on Kodachi's tweet._
"It wasn't me waaaaaaahhhhhhhhh"
Okay, I believe you.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 9, 2019)

123fire said:


> i have her blocked on twitter before she blocked me


lol bitch u was *following me*.


----------



## 123fire (Aug 9, 2019)

DeathTheBeast said:


> spam shit


POSITVE/PRAISES/OPTIMISM  . how is that a bad thing girl!!!


----------



## 123fire (Aug 9, 2019)

DeathTheBeast said:


> lol bitch u was *following me*.


doesn't change the fact i blocked u when i wasn't blocked by u


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 9, 2019)

123fire said:


> POSITVE/PRAISES/OPTIMISM  . how is that a bad thing girl!!!


Poor man is probably so confused. 
"Boruto series writer is calling himself a bad writer." 


123fire said:


> doesn't change the fact i blocked u when i wasn't blocked by u


okay whatever you say, love~


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 9, 2019)

Okay time for me to take my leave.
Bye bye, NF~
See you when 123fuck messes up again~


----------



## 123fire (Aug 9, 2019)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Okay time for me to take my leave.
> Bye bye, NF~
> See you when 123fuck messes up again~


oh well that means i'll try my best not to let fans spam ukyo with positive comments! got it!


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 9, 2019)

Absolute cringe


----------



## 123fire (Aug 9, 2019)

i reported you organicdinosaur i hope the mods do something .


----------



## Platypus (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## 123fire (Aug 9, 2019)

OD and her right hand(deaththebeast) are now people? other than them who is against me. You tried to be funny but it didn't work


----------



## Platypus (Aug 9, 2019)

123fire said:


> OD and her right hand(deaththebeast) are now people? other than them who is against me. You tried to be funny but it didn't work


----------



## pat pat (Aug 9, 2019)

you always have to go too far


----------



## Milady (Aug 9, 2019)

This was one my fav TV shows as a kid watching Chinese dramas with my grandmother 

Now that I think about it.....it was not a show for kids......


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 9, 2019)

Milady said:


> This was one my fav TV shows as a kid watching Chinese dramas with my grandmother
> 
> Now that I think about it.....it was not a show for kids......


Your grandmother sounds cool


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2019)

Cool grandma's ftw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What happened ? Lol
> I can say that I hate justin Trudeau he is your typical leftist sjwist who have been tarnishing the perception of the left for years.





fuff said:


>



it's not about politics... 
I was supposed to travel yesterday from Istanbul, and Canada was a transection point, but we don't have a VESA
to get to Canada, so they didn't allow us to get to the airplane... 
(even tho the first airplane was not to go to Canada, to begin with :V)


and Air Canada does not have an office in the airport either so we couldn't cancel that ticket or change it to somewhere else... 

Yesterday was so exhausting...


----------



## fuff (Aug 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's not about politics...
> I was supposed to travel yesterday from Istanbul, and Canada was a transection point, but we don't have a VESA
> to get to Canada, so they didn't allow us to get to the airplane...
> (even tho the first airplane was not to go to Canada, to begin with :V)
> ...


You should have contacted air Canada via phone. 

It does sound like you had a tiring day tho, what was the end result, did you end up going somehow?


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2019)

@fuff


----------



## pat pat (Aug 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's not about politics...
> I was supposed to travel yesterday from Istanbul, and Canada was a transection point, but we don't have a VESA
> to get to Canada, so they didn't allow us to get to the airplane...
> (even tho the first airplane was not to go to Canada, to begin with :V)
> ...





fuff said:


> *You should have contacted air Canada via phone*.




Dont blame Canada. You are simply retarded.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 10, 2019)

fuff said:


> You should have contacted air Canada via phone.
> 
> It does sound like you had a tiring day tho, what was the end result, did you end up going somehow?





pat pat said:


> Dont blame Canada. You are simply retarded.



We tried obviously, no one responded... 
So, they suck at their jobs as well...  


No, I am stuck in Turkey still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> We tried obviously, no one responded...
> So, they suck at their jobs as well...
> 
> 
> No, I am stuck in Turkey still


Stay strong and since there is nothing you can do about it enjoy the time there as a tourist I guess?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2019)

gm .


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 10, 2019)

All right, @123fire and @OrganicDinosaur, enough is enough. Drop the snipping at one another and move on! No more of this, please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Aug 10, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> All right, @123fire and @OrganicDinosaur, enough is enough. Drop the snipping at one another and move on! No more of this, please!



Will do! Sorry for the inconvenience, SoulFire!~


----------



## 123fire (Aug 10, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> All right, @123fire and @OrganicDinosaur, enough is enough. Drop the snipping at one another and move on! No more of this, please!


yes sir! will do!


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Aug 10, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> All right, @123fire and @OrganicDinosaur, enough is enough. Drop the snipping at one another and move on! No more of this, please!




mammy has spoken. @OrganicDinosaur  and @123fire , chill the efff out.


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 10, 2019)

Natsu Dragnelle said:


> mammy has spoken. @OrganicDinosaur  and @123fire , chill the efff out.


Now I'm a mammy?


----------



## 123fire (Aug 10, 2019)

Natsu Dragnelle said:


> mammy has spoken. @OrganicDinosaur  and @123fire , chill the efff out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2019)

Morning


----------



## pat pat (Aug 10, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> All right, @123fire and @OrganicDinosaur, enough is enough. Drop the snipping at one another and move on! No more of this, please!


 big dick grandma uses her authority to calm everyone down! 
you don't want to miss it!


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> big dick grandma uses her authority to calm everyone down!
> you don't want to miss it!


Hey! I don't need or want one of those appendages!  And I'm nobody's grandma!!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 10, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> Hey! I don't need or want one of those appendages!  And *I'm nobody's grandma!!*


you are!


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 10, 2019)

So you think I have gray hair? That will never happen!


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2019)

i gave  narutoforums a shoutout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Aug 10, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> So you think I have gray hair? That will never happen!



Meanwhile I have a whole bunch of gray hairs and I'm not even 30 yet


----------



## pat pat (Aug 10, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> So you think I have gray hair? That will never happen!


 gray hair is badass!


----------



## Xel (Aug 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> gray hair is badass!



Yeah maybe on fictional characters and/or when it's all gray


----------



## pat pat (Aug 10, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Yeah maybe on fictional characters and/or when it's all gray


Too bad for you fella


----------



## Milady (Aug 10, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Your grandmother sounds cool





Raiden said:


> Cool grandma's ftw


Yes she was awesome. Bless her in heaven


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 11, 2019)

Milady said:


> Yes she was awesome. Bless her in heaven


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 11, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Good morning


Can you fucking post something else?


----------



## LIBU (Aug 11, 2019)

Lol,
-Finally got the chance to watch "Kimi no nawa"(Your Name)
-It was one of the best if not the best anime movie i have ever come to experience
-I will try to watch "Weathering With You" as soon as it releases, which is October in my country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Aug 11, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Finally got the chance to watch "Kimi no nawa"(Your Name)
> -It was one of the best if not the best anime movie i have ever come to experience



It was very good I agree! A new classic for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Why do you have Summer Raiko in your avy
> 
> She keeps saying how lewd other swimsuits are in the game but wears the lewdest one


who ?  
so she is a video game character?  
I just typed lewd anime girl on google image and I got my avie man


----------



## Ignition (Aug 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> who ?
> so she is a video game character?
> I just typed lewd anime girl on google image and I got my avie man



Yeah, from the gacha game i'm playing, for a sec I thought you were into FGO


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Yeah, from the gacha game i'm playing, for a sec I thought you were into FGO


What does FGO means? 
Nah the only games I play are ps4 games and rarely pc ones. I guess from this girl the game isnt about warriors lol


----------



## Ignition (Aug 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What does FGO means?
> Nah the only games I play are ps4 games and rarely pc ones. I guess from this girl the game isnt about warriors lol



Fate/Grand Order.
If you know of Fate/Stay night you get the idea, it's about summoning people from the past as spirits who aid you in battle.

For example here are some from France 

As for the one in your avatar:


She's supposed to be male but... japan loves genderbending their historical figures for some reason.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Ignition (Aug 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


>



Yeah.

It's fun tho, lots of historical memes


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's fun tho, lots of historical memes


it's a parody from the actual fate anime no?


----------



## Ignition (Aug 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> it's a parody from the actual fate anime no?



Another universe where you have to save humanity from extinction. You play as a master in an organization called Chaldea to archieve such. They have special equipment so you can summon as many heroic spirits as you please.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

damn lol


----------



## Trojan (Aug 11, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Finally got the chance to watch "Kimi no nawa"(Your Name)
> -It was one of the best if not the best anime movie i have ever come to experience
> -I will try to watch "Weathering With You" as soon as it releases, which is October in my country


3/10


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey guys how has everything been?


----------



## LIBU (Aug 12, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Hey guys how has everything been?


Lol,
-It has been good for the most part, Though i have been scolded by the seniors a couple of times
-I need to create some distance between me and them(seniors)


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 12, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 12, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I don't know wtf this is but


Kimetsu no Yaiba

Demon Slayer


----------



## 123fire (Aug 12, 2019)

LIBU said:


> -It was one of the best if not the best anime movie i have ever come to experience


it's overrated. it's just fine. not the best, not even close


----------



## Indra (Aug 12, 2019)

123fire said:


> *it's overrated.* it's just fine. not the best, not even close


can you really call anything overrated boruto4life


----------



## 123fire (Aug 12, 2019)

Indra said:


> boruto4life


Who?


----------



## Ignition (Aug 12, 2019)

New OST is so good


----------



## Ignition (Aug 12, 2019)

Tfw you play as the villain  albeit possesed.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 13, 2019)

@Ignition


----------



## LIBU (Aug 14, 2019)

Lol,
-Good evening


----------



## Ignition (Aug 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> @Ignition



Hiii Kuze, what's up?


----------



## Ignition (Aug 14, 2019)

@Addy new best girl


----------



## pat pat (Aug 14, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Good morning


 morning 
How are you?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 14, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Good evening


Good evening


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> morning
> How are you?


Getting through the week 

And yourself??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 14, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Getting through the week
> 
> And yourself??


Enjoying vacations. I have paperwork to do and I have to go to gym 
But I am reading a great manga so i cant move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 14, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Hiii Kuze, what's up?


Been wondering how have you been?  How's life treating you? Night shift is killing me at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Aug 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Been wondering how have you been?  How's life treating you? Night shift is killing me at work.



I do night shifts as well, sometimes I finish work very late but so far it improved, coworkers are getting less lazy after the scolding.

Been good otherwise, both studying and working. Less time for fun things tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2019)

Ignition said:


> @Addy new best girl


what a cunt


----------



## fuff (Aug 14, 2019)

Why can’t it be Friday instead of Wednesday 


What a boring work day


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> Why can’t it be Friday instead of Wednesday
> 
> 
> What a boring work day


I agree even though I work this weekend


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 14, 2019)

Ignition said:


> I do night shifts as well, sometimes I finish work very late but so far it improved, coworkers are getting less lazy after the scolding.
> 
> Been good otherwise, both studying and working. Less time for fun things tho


I guess you understand how exhausting night shift can be. Do they get scolded that much?  My coworkers are very lazy,  they just don't give a darn well I don't either.  

That's awesome. 
What are you studying?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 14, 2019)

Is anyone still active in these here parts from 5+ years ago when I quit being active?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 14, 2019)

Like who?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 14, 2019)

Everyone changed their name and avatar and I'm in hell.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 14, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is anyone still active in these here parts from 5+ years ago when I quit being active?


Pikaaa! 
I haven't changed.  
How have you been?  Long time no see.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Pikaaa!
> I haven't changed.
> How have you been?  Long time no see.



Hellllo! 

I'm surviving. Had a lot happen the last five years but I forget most of it now because I'm elderly. What about you? Anything fun?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Pikaaa!
> I haven't changed.
> How have you been?  Long time no see.


you weren't from 5+ years ago tho...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 14, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hellllo!
> 
> I'm surviving. Had a lot happen the last five years but I forget most of it now because I'm elderly. What about you? Anything fun?


Did you finally graduate? 
Nothing much,  just wasting some of time around while working lol. Everything ia fun these days on this forum.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you weren't from 5+ years ago tho...


And?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Did you finally graduate?
> Nothing much,  just wasting some of time around while working lol. Everything ia fun these days on this forum.



I did last August! I'm official a Dr now but it hasn't helped me get a good job.  

I peeked into the forum a few times over the last couple of years but always got overwhelmed and left again. What are the most fun areas these days?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> And?


her post doesn't apply to you, of course...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 14, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> I did last August! I'm official a Dr now but it hasn't helped me get a good job.


Congratulations ~
It took a way longer than expected didn't it?  So great you did it! Good luck in your quest,  hopefully you'll find the job you've been looking for. 



> I peeked into the forum a few times over the last couple of years but always got overwhelmed and left again. What are the most fun areas these days?


I know you did. We had talked during those times. 

Probably the Fanclub,  NL and the Alley. 
Have you read anything about the new SS novel?  Are you into Boruto?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Congratulations ~
> It took a way longer than expected didn't it?  So great you did it! Good luck in your quest,  hopefully you'll find the job you've been looking for.


I only ended up taking an extra three months! Had hoped to graduate in May 2018, did it in August 2018. It just felt like an eternity! What are you up to these days?



> I know you did. We had talked during those times.
> 
> Probably the Fanclub,  NL and the Alley.
> Have you read anything about the new SS novel?  Are you into Boruto?



I follow a few SS fans on twitter so I've been kept up to date. I plan on grabbing a copy next week (I live in Tokyo now but I'm in the US for vacation) and I'm excited to see for myself.  Not into Boruto but I might end up reading it eventually. I haven't read any manga since Naruto ended and it's kind of hard for me to get back into the medium. I miss the chats and the excitement in a fandom pending a new chapter release though. That's a bigger appeal than the content. Gonna have to peek into the SS fanclub!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laz'rus (Aug 16, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> I did last August! I'm official a Dr now but it hasn't helped me get a good job.



MD or PhD?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2019)

Laz'rus said:


> MD or PhD?



PhD! I think if I had an MD I'd have better luck with a job.... 

Have you also suffered through grad school?


----------



## Laz'rus (Aug 16, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> PhD! I think if I had an MD I'd have better luck with a job....
> 
> Have you also suffered through grad school?



No, grad school was a breeze. I'm in Med school.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 17, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is anyone still active in these here parts from 5+ years ago when I quit being active?





PikaCheeka said:


> Everyone changed their name and avatar and I'm in hell.


----------



## Rai (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 17, 2019)

Rai said:


>


long time no see


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2019)

Laz'rus said:


> No, grad school was a breeze. I'm in Med school.


Oh, fun! Any specialization you're interested in?
I suck at making my own schedule so everything was a breeze until I got to my dissertation. My committee was too chill and I needed someone to put the fear of god in me to get shit done in a timely fashion  Didn't help that my uni cockblocked my fieldwork last minute because of international tensions so I had to do some major revisions and was no longer as enthusiastic about it as I'd been originally. 


Haruka Katana said:


>



YOU! You'll be here when the dust settles  How be you?


----------



## Laz'rus (Aug 17, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh, fun! Any specialization you're interested in?



I'm thinking plastic surgery, with subspecialties in Neuro.



> I suck at making my own schedule so everything was a breeze until I got to my dissertation. My committee was too chill and I needed someone to put the fear of god in me to get shit done in a timely fashion  Didn't help that my uni cockblocked my fieldwork last minute because of international tensions so I had to do some major revisions and was no longer as enthusiastic about it as I'd been originally.



I remember you now. If you always maintained a punishing schedule, writing dissertations, but were generally posting here,  you have mental stamina I don't.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 17, 2019)

Rai said:


>


Kitty kitty


----------



## Ignition (Aug 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 17, 2019)

Ello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 17, 2019)

For some reason people keep rating my posts winner


----------



## Ignition (Aug 17, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Ello



Good evening !


----------



## Ignition (Aug 17, 2019)

jk it's night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok work time, bye everybody.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 17, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Ok work time, bye everybody.


Have a good night!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 17, 2019)

Hellloo~~~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Zensuki (Aug 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Aug 17, 2019)

fuff said:


> Hellloo~~~


What's up?


----------



## fuff (Aug 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What's up?


Ntm, wbu ?! How’s ur Saturday going


----------



## pat pat (Aug 17, 2019)

fuff said:


> Ntm, wbu ?! How’s ur Saturday going


After coming back from gym I tried to cook a giant cake but miserably failed. So I am eating fruits : 
   And Saturday sucks lol


----------



## fuff (Aug 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> After coming back from gym I tried to cook a giant cake but miserably failed. So I am eating fruits :
> And Saturday sucks lol


a cake?? that makes ur gym session so wasteful. 

I'm not doing much either today, somewhat cleaning my room and just finished errand shopping. Its my friend (not too close with her) bday today, so I dont know if i want to go out to her event or not...but that would be later tonight.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Aug 17, 2019)

fuff said:


> Its my friend (not too close with her) bday today, so I dont know if i want to go out to her event or not...but that would be later tonight.


Yeah, let's hang out.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 17, 2019)

fuff said:


> a cake?? that makes ur gym session so wasteful.


 you shouldnt question african genetics 
( the cake was for later but if failed anyway  ) 



> I'm not doing much either today, somewhat cleaning my room and just finished errand shopping. Its my friend (not too close with her) bday today, so I dont know if i want to go out to her event or not...but that would be later tonight.


 wow sounds like a lot of busy and annoying thing to do  
I wouldnt go to my friend's festa if I were you  just to be a bad person s


----------



## fuff (Aug 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> you shouldnt question african genetics
> ( the cake was for later but if failed anyway  )
> 
> wow sounds like a lot of busy and annoying thing to do
> I wouldnt go to my friend's festa if I were you  just to be a bad person s


its some what busy... but not much is its just errands on weekend and clean..the usual boring stuff lol

its clubbing...i'm a bit too old to for that lol so i'm still iffy about it and I dont know her other friends so might be a little awkward

I'll see tho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> you shouldnt question african genetics
> ( the cake was for later but if failed anyway  )


what did you fail on?  eggs milk water..BAM..in the oven lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 18, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> YOU! You'll be here when the dust settles  How be you?


yeah I'm stuck in NF somehow 

Doing fine  Not as active here but that just means my life is good


----------



## pat pat (Aug 18, 2019)

fuff said:


> its some what busy... but not much is its just errands on weekend and clean..the usual boring stuff lol
> 
> its clubbing...i'm a bit too old to for that lol so i'm still iffy about it and I dont know her other friends so might be a little awkward
> 
> I'll see tho...


 ohh I see  
Clubbing sucks anyway lol 



fuff said:


> what did you fail on?  eggs milk water..BAM..in the oven lol


 the milk, I put way too much milk and i fucked up lol


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 18, 2019)

Good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 18, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Good morning


Ayeee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 18, 2019)

Evangelion is perfect

this shit doesn't make sense but damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 18, 2019)

Time goes by fast, in about 5 months it will be 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Evangelion is perfect
> 
> this shit doesn't make sense but damn


I love NGE, end of evangelion was my favourite anime movie period

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 18, 2019)

WTF is wrong with modern anime? so the new hit is a fucking anime named mamako or some shit like that where a young boy is in sexual situation and tries to bang HIS FUCKING MOM????! 
 this is degenerated....


----------



## fuff (Aug 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> WTF is wrong with modern anime? so the new hit is a fucking anime named mamako or some shit like that where a young boy is in sexual situation and tries to bang HIS FUCKING MOM????!
> this is degenerated....


sounds like hentai more than a proper series...

I havent started a new anime in ages...they are always ecchi or something with a nonsensical plot line but this takes the cake....wtf is that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Aug 18, 2019)

fuff said:


> sounds like hentai more than a proper series...
> 
> I havent started a new anime in ages...they are always ecchi or something with a nonsensical plot line but this takes the cake....wtf is that


anime is now made for virgin otaku, all of them are ecci with nonsensical plot now. the mamko thing is ecchi, from the summaries they don't have sex but I have seen some gifs like... who the fuck does that with his mom? 
sometimes I really want to see the guys who make these animes just to see what they look like


----------



## fuff (Aug 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> anime is now made for virgin otaku, all of them are ecci with nonsensical plot now. the mamko thing is ecchi, from the summaries they don't have sex but I have seen some gifs like... who the fuck does that with his mom?
> sometimes I really want to see the guys who make these animes just to see what they look like


Imagine...
guy 1: hey guys i started a new job! it animating! 
guy 2: oh nice, what are you working on?
guy 1: a son trying to fuck his mom
guy 2:. ...


----------



## pat pat (Aug 18, 2019)

fuff said:


> Imagine...
> guy 1: hey guys i started a new job! it animating!
> guy 2: oh nice, what are you working on?
> guy 1: a son trying to fuck his mom
> guy 2:. ...


guy 1: it's amazing, people are gonna love it  
guy 2 : no way! 
anime fans : hold the beer........
  the young male ( principals consumers of this let's not kid ourselves) are lost in perdition.....


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello guys I’m Cherry again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 18, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Hello guys I’m Cherry again


FINALLY!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Once you accept that NO everybody isnt equal,  you live better


----------



## 123fire (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## fuff (Aug 19, 2019)

123fire said:


>


I thought u self-banned urself for two days? Nf drew you back in ?


----------



## fuff (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Once you accept that NO everybody isnt equal,  you live better


Did something happen?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

fuff said:


> Did something happen?


Just tired of people asking for equality in everything....


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

The fascist naruto moderation comity closed another thread because they cant handle seeing people have fun
Disgraceful


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The fascist naruto moderation comity closed another thread because they cant handle seeing people have fun
> Disgraceful


We got a sports section. We got a convo thread. Maybe use one of those if you want to shitpost.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> We got a sports section. We got a convo thread. Maybe use one of those if you want to shitpost.


The reason it's funny is seeing people wait for spoilers until they snap go crazy and start talking about football and classical dance!


----------



## Musashi (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> WTF is wrong with modern anime? so the new hit is a fucking anime named mamako or some shit like that where a young boy is in sexual situation and tries to bang HIS FUCKING MOM????!
> this is degenerated....



A bit late to the party but I don't know if you can categorize modern anime as such because of some trash Isekai, it's not even that big of a hit anyway, at least nothing compared to Kimetsu or Vinland Saga this season.


----------



## 123fire (Aug 19, 2019)

fuff said:


> I thought u self-banned urself for two days? Nf drew you back in ?


I didn't. Majin lu banned me as a joke. I never asked to be banned


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The reason it's funny


I'm the one who has to delete over a hundred posts for being off-topic, so pardon me if I can't see the humor.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> I'm the one who has to delete over a hundred posts for being off-topic, so pardon me if I can't see the humor.


But seeing the mods desperately try to fix the mess is also part of the fun  


Musashi said:


> A bit late to the party but I don't know if you can categorize modern anime as such because of some trash Isekai, it's not even that big of a hit anyway, at least nothing compared to Kimetsu or Vinland Saga this season.


 I 
Absolutely 
Despise 
All 
Form 
Of 
Isekai 
FUCK IT , it's the epithom of narrative laziness


----------



## Musashi (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> But seeing the mods desperately try to fix the mess is also part of the fun
> I
> Absolutely
> Despise
> ...



I liked Isekai when I was 15yo, now not that much anymore. Re:Zero was okay-ish, Overlord was decent too before Madhouse ruined it of course. Ultimately yeah Isekai fucking sucks.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Musashi said:


> I liked Isekai when I was 15yo, now not that much anymore. Re:Zero was okay-ish, Overlord was decent too before Madhouse ruined it of course. Ultimately yeah Isekai fucking sucks.


I hated Re zero too  
So annoying


----------



## Musashi (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I hated Re zero too
> So annoying



It's not that great yes, the main character is shit and most of the characters are bland... but I must admit that I enjoyed seeing people fighting over some random fictional characters, the waifu war was great.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Musashi said:


> It's not that great yes, the main character is shit and most of the characters are bland... but I must admit that I enjoyed seeing people fighting over some random fictional characters, the waifu war was great.


This whole best girl thing was absolute cringe and I was embarrassed to be an anime fan back then : damn


----------



## Musashi (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> This whole best girl thing was absolute cringe and I was embarrassed to be an anime fan back then : damn



Lmao with season 2 supposedly coming soon, we may see the same shit happening again.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Musashi said:


> Lmao with season 2 supposedly coming soon, we may see the same shit happening again.


This is so cringe seeing adults argue over that man :


----------



## Musashi (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> This is so cringe seeing adults argue over that man :



Tfw shitty Isekai LN got insane anime adaptation and got hugely popular because of it but then you have dark fantasy classic such as Berserk being stuck with garbage tier anime adaptation or Kingdom being a constant top seller in Japan for years but yet stuck with a Studio Pierrot anime adaptation and still no official english translation.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Musashi said:


> Tfw shitty Isekai LN got insane anime adaptation and got hugely popular because of it but then you have dark fantasy classic such as Berserk being stuck with garbage tier anime adaptation or Kingdom being a constant top seller in Japan for years but yet stuck with a Studio Pierrot anime adaptation and still no official english translation.


Japanese animation studio are fucking retarded, they barely acknowledge quality anymore and just pander to the masses of virgin fucking otaku with isekai and ecchi getting insane animation. 
Thanks god some anime like SNK got great animation :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Musashi (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Japanese animation studio are fucking retarded, they barely acknowledge quality anymore and just pander to the masses of virgin fucking otaku with isekai and ecchi getting insane animation.
> Thanks god some anime like SNK got great animation :



They are animating what make them money... not blaming them but it fucking sucks... Regardless, I think this anime season is more than solid with the like of Vinland Saga or Kimetsu. Ufotable making an average shounen nekketsu worth watching 

I like WIT very much but the quality of the season 3 was questionable at times, still a great season nonetheless. Too bad they aren't animating the final season though. :/


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Musashi said:


> They are animating what make them money... not blaming them but it fucking sucks... Regardless, I think this anime season is more than solid with the like of Vinland Saga or Kimetsu. Ufotable making an average shounen nekketsu worth watching
> 
> I like WIT very much but the quality of the season 3 was questionable at times, still a great season nonetheless. Too bad they aren't animating the final season though. :/


They are animating the last season, It was just rumours 
Yes i get that they animate what make them money but it's the state of the anime fandom that's absolutely deplorable 
 But of course in this sea of mediocrity you still can find some good things here and there to watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Musashi (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They are animating the last season, It was just rumours
> Yes i get that they animate what make them money but it's the state of the anime fandom that's absolutely deplorable
> But of course in this sea of mediocrity you still can find some good things here and there to watch



It's not a rumour sadly, we don't have any confirmation about the new studio but a lot of people seem to think that Production IG is producing the season 4.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Musashi said:


> It's not a rumour sadly, we don't have any confirmation about the new studio but a lot of people seem to think that Production IG is producing the season 4.


 
Humm but from the preview of season 4 it has exactly the same art lol


----------



## Musashi (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Humm but from the preview of season 4 it has exactly the same art lol



I don't remember seeing any preview of the season 4? Could be wrong.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Musashi said:


> I don't remember seeing any preview of the season 4? Could be wrong.


Yeah there was a preview when an announcement of season 4 was made, you can see a glimpse of badass eren and the animation is the same


----------



## Ignition (Aug 19, 2019)

Fate/Babylonia
Psycho Pass 3rd season
Granblue
Azur Lane
Black Fox
Hello World
Human lost

So many interesting looking animes this fall


----------



## fuff (Aug 19, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Fate/Babylonia
> Psycho Pass 3rd season
> Granblue
> Azur Lane
> ...


if any of them ends up being interesting tag me! not into harem or ecchi ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 20, 2019)

who is cherry?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 20, 2019)

who is haruka katana?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 20, 2019)

Who is my mom?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 20, 2019)

i am so fucking over Neo-feminism at this point. it was easier for me to be a feminist in Africa where women are really mistreated than here.
seeing a bunch of blue haired retarded ugly chicks complain because beautiful women are more represented in the media is just retarded. what are they supposed to represent? fat unhealthy people with no life hygiene? ugly people ( who don't catch anyone's interest)? and more importantly, who the fuck cares?
you live in a country where as a woman you have literally laws made to give you an advantage over men in the name of "equity" ( garbage concept that can't be defined ) but you still complain because only fit women are portrayed in advertising? and you have fucking articles about it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 20, 2019)

Who is Platypus?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 20, 2019)

For reals though I barely remember who Cherry is


----------



## fuff (Aug 20, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> For reals though I barely remember who Cherry is


How could you forget a convo bro like that


----------



## Platypus (Aug 20, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Who is Platypus?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 20, 2019)

IRON MAN Jr is dead


----------



## King Ghidorah (Aug 20, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> IRON MAN Jr is dead



Ah well, it's a dumb move of Disney to pull Tom Holland, but by the end of the day I don't give a darn because Tobey Maguire will forever be the best Spider-Man lol. Maybe Sony wants do another Spider-Verse thing with Tom Holland, Andrew Garfield and Tobey Maguire, and being attached to the Mouse would cause issues. Maybe they're getting paid a dick amount unlike Disney.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 20, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> IRON MAN Jr is dead


----------



## Ignition (Aug 20, 2019)

The end of the superhero era is near


----------



## Ignition (Aug 20, 2019)

"Geometric Creature", such a cool deadly pattern


----------



## Indra (Aug 20, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> IRON MAN Jr is dead


Tom Holland sucks


----------



## fuff (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Zensuki (Aug 21, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> For reals though I barely remember who Cherry is



That guy who loved Bleach


----------



## pat pat (Aug 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> IRON MAN Jr is dead


Thank god all their spiderman movies were just mediocre piece of shit...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 21, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#BoycottSony[/HASHTAG]


pre-orders the PS5 next year


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Platypus (Aug 21, 2019)

Blu-ray is out 


Now to wait at least another year till the third and final movie is released in a reasonable format. 

Ufotable's animation game has been pretty strong this year (Kimetsu no Yaiba / lost butterfly)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 21, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Blu-ray is out
> 
> 
> Now to wait at least another year till the third and final movie is released in a reasonable format.
> ...



Damn those are some pretty explosions and effects. Fate Apocrypha was better though


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 21, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Blu-ray is out


@Blu-ray


----------



## Garcher (Aug 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Fate Apocrypha was better though


Even if this statement is just ironic I am tempted to neg you for this


----------



## Ignition (Aug 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Fate Apocrypha



The story was garbage but Achilles vs Chiron was cool.


----------



## Ignition (Aug 22, 2019)

Talking about Fate, the octopus is so cute <3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2019)

Finally get to post here again. Had two weeks of hell lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Time goes by fast, in about 5 months it will be 2020



Oh God


----------



## pat pat (Aug 22, 2019)

Please sony dont give out stay on your stand
It's not your fault that in 2019 people are so fucking retarded that they want you to keep producing spidey movies so that disney can get 5% profits on it by doing nothing, using your intellectual property while getting 100% of the merchandising!
It's not your fault that people have turned into such corporate cock sucking sheeps that they literally are rooting for a monopoly to happen so they can consume their mediocre standards marvel movies.
   "Omg omg omg Sony's spiderman sucks" but people still suck spiderman ps4's cock but oh I forgot Jean Kevin on internet told me "the game is because of playstation" , playstation which is OBVIOUSLY an Amazon product.  same for spiderverse I guess
  The masses of dumbed down people, brainwashed for years are begging for Disney to further their ridiculous monopoly.
Absolutely terrible, 
I hope Disney buys EVERYTHING and turns it into straight up dogshit like they did star wars so those retarded can cry all over the internet and twitter :Twitter catflip
 They will certainly create another dumb hashtag that will be forgotten soon enough.


----------



## fuff (Aug 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Finally get to post here again. Had two weeks of hell lmao.


What happened?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> What happened?



I didn't have wifi for like a week and then got crushed with readings for my classes lmao. I have to read on the weekends before my classes start next time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)

So it's a convo thread


----------



## fuff (Aug 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I didn't have wifi for like a week and then got crushed with readings for my classes lmao. I have to read on the weekends before my classes start next time


Damn that sucks, school life is a lot better than work life. I’ll understand it more after ur down school. Good luck in ur classes!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> Damn that sucks, school life is a lot better than work life. I’ll understand it more after ur down school. Good luck in ur classes!


School is worse , when you work you actually achieved what you studied form freedom, independence,  responsibilities and being able to stand on your own is a blessing lol


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I didn't have wifi for like a week and then got crushed with readings for my classes lmao. I have to read on the weekends before my classes start next time


Good to see you around again bro


----------



## Trojan (Aug 22, 2019)

Seeing homeless people on the street is sad... 

For the so-called “strongest economy” America is pathetic...


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Seeing homeless people on the street is sad...
> 
> For the so-called “strongest economy” America is pathetic...



There's homeless people in every country


----------



## Trojan (Aug 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> There's homeless people in every country


Sure, but there are too many in the U.S
For the allegedly strongest economy


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Sure, but there are too many in the U.S
> For the allegedly strongest economy







0.17% of the population is up there with other EU countries. 

lso there's no alleged. US is the strongest economy in the world.....and its not even close.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> 0.17% of the population is up there with other EU countries.
> 
> lso there's no alleged. US is the strongest economy in the world.....and its not even close.


Half a million is a lot of people


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Seeing homeless people on the street is sad...
> 
> For the so-called “strongest economy” America is pathetic...


invite them to your home then


----------



## Trojan (Aug 22, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> invite them to your home then


But i am Traveling, I don’t have home here as my own...  

And speaking of which, I would like to re-emphasis my old statement that Florida > California 

Thank you ... 

Also, too many whores in Las Vegas. Fix it...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> But i am Traveling, I don’t have home here as my own...


TIL that Hussain is homeless


----------



## Trojan (Aug 22, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> TIL that Hussain is homeless


I am not. 
But its not like i own the place... 

Anyway @Zensuki sucks
Thank you


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 23, 2019)

@Hussain you can stay at mines. Here's your bed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

The characters are trash, but it does look cool


----------



## fuff (Aug 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @Hussain you can stay at mines. Here's your bed





zen make sure you wash them when hussain leaves...i dont know how the madara side will be by the time he is finished his stay


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> invite them to your home then


 was about to say this 
Or Give them money. Lol


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

Finally berserk is back! 

hope there is a chapter next month tho...
there is no point if he will stop again for God knows how long...


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

I am so tired s


----------



## LIBU (Aug 23, 2019)

Lol,
-Learning C as the first programming language is a bit tough....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 23, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Lol,
> -Learning C as the first programming language is a bit tough....



Do Python or Java then.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

@Majin Lu ... 

this guy @DiscoZoro20 is coming back at me now. Would you mind finding a solution for him?
or please don't complain if I deal with him myself, and he goes to the mods crying like last time... 

not interested in dealing with this nonsense again... 

thank you...


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Majin Lu ...
> 
> this guy @DiscoZoro20 is coming back at me now. Would you mind finding a solution for him?
> or please don't complain if I deal with him myself, and he goes to the mods crying like last time...
> ...



If you are "not interested in this nonsense again" then how about you stop trying to troll people that acknowledge Itachi's true standing. You deserve every single neg for flat out denying what the manga shows.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> If you are "not interested in this nonsense again" then how about you stop trying to troll people that acknowledge Itachi's true standing. You deserve every single neg for flat out denying what the manga shows.


that's none of your business. I was not talking to you, neither in that thread nor in this one, so get lost...


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> that's none of your business. I was not talking to you, neither in that thread nor in this one, so get lost...



Stop trying to troll then you don't get negged. Should be a fairly obvious conclusion but of course you will rather try to scapegoat me to have your way instead...


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

I thought it was a true issue 
It's just two people being tards by discussing about itachi  
I'll side with Hussain tho even tho I dokt know what's happening, screw that other dude!


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I thought it was a true issue
> It's just two people being tards by discussing about itachi
> I'll side with Hussain tho even tho I dokt know what's happening, screw that other dude!


there are threads in NBD, some of them involves itachi

he gets butthurt if someone said that itachi is not the "god" that he believes he is...
and start stalking me in every thread regarding his false idol...

when I retaliate against him, he starts bitching and whining to the mods, who fault me
for dealing with him, when he is the one stalking me... 


and I am pretty sure they will do jack-shit now, and wait for me to retaliate against him
so they can start bitching about it as well....


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> there are threads in NBD, some of them involves itachi
> 
> he gets butthurt if someone said that itachi is not the "god" that he believes he is...
> and start stalking me in every thread regarding his false idol...
> ...


Insult his mom!!! 
Hum hum no of course you must act like an adult report him, call him out on his bullshit loud and from then reply to all his messages eith something rude like "shut the fuck up" 
Worked fine for me


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Insult his mom!!!
> Hum hum no of course you must act like an adult report him, call him out on his bullshit loud and from then reply to all his messages eith something rude like "shut the fuck up"
> Worked fine for me


he doesn't offer an argument at all. Just retarded ass shit... 
like negs
or if he replies "OMG!! you are trolling" "stop trolling" when he does not have the guts to make any sort of counter-argument 
so, there is nothing to call him out on 

but then he keeps coming back as a fly everytime... :V


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he doesn't offer an argument at all. Just retarded ass shit...
> like negs
> or if he replies "OMG!! you are trolling" "stop trolling" when he does not have the guts to make any sort of counter-argument
> so, there is nothing to call him out on
> ...


Wow then dont reply to him or tell him he is a stupid idiot


----------



## Zef (Aug 23, 2019)

@pat pat 

What do you think of Bray's new gimmick?

I've been thinking of watching RAW again, I'm hearing lots of good things.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

Zef said:


> @pat pat
> 
> What do you think of Bray's new gimmick?
> 
> I've been thinking of watching RAW again, I'm hearing lots of good things.


I know his gimmick is great but I stopped wwe man, at one point the show was so fucking bad i couldn't handle it. And knowing wwe they are going to ruin it.
But you should check his stuffs on youtube, it's awesome. Bray is an artist


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he doesn't offer an argument at all. Just retarded ass shit...
> like negs
> or if he replies "OMG!! you are trolling" "stop trolling" when he does not have the guts to make any sort of counter-argument
> so, there is nothing to call him out on
> ...



Lol keep trying to white knight yourself. And of course it is just an accident that you got banned but I was not. What a "coincidence". Maybe you should just learn your lesson. Otherwise don't cry to your friends when I neg you again soon.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

On a side-note: I am enjoying this trade-war between china and America 


Trump lost it


----------



## King1 (Aug 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I know his gimmick is great but I stopped wwe man, at one point the show was so fucking bad i couldn't handle it. And knowing wwe they are going to ruin it.
> But you should check his stuffs on youtube, it's awesome. Bray is an artist


Your profile picture is too lewd


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

King1 said:


> Your profile picture is too lewd


It's normal


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Majin Lu ...
> 
> this guy @DiscoZoro20 is coming back at me now. Would you mind finding a solution for him?
> or please don't complain if I deal with him myself, and he goes to the mods crying like last time...
> ...





DiscoZoro20 said:


> If you are "not interested in this nonsense again" then how about you stop trying to troll people that acknowledge Itachi's true standing. You deserve every single neg for flat out denying what the manga shows.


Maybe we can try a mutual restraining order. You do not interact with each other anymore: no negs, ratings, tags, quotes, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Maybe we can try a mutual restraining order. You do not interact with each other anymore: no negs, ratings, tags, quotes, etc.


Perfect 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Xel (Aug 24, 2019)

This thread is about to hit 2000 posts


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 24, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Maybe we can try a mutual restraining order. You do not interact with each other anymore: no negs, ratings, tags, quotes, etc.



And why exactly..? He is a baiter and loves to troll. Are we supposed to congratulate him whenever he tries that again or what?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 24, 2019)

How can you even dislike asians?


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 24, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> And why exactly..? He is a baiter and loves to troll. Are we supposed to congratulate him whenever he tries that again or what?


I'm just giving an option so both of you do not deal with each other anymore.


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 24, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm just giving an option so both of you do not deal with each other anymore.



Sorry not trying to be rude but that is a silly option cause the only reason I neg him is that he twists what happens in the Manga. Like 9 out of 10 people tell him he is wrong and he keeps going like a broken record. And the reputation system is meant to reflect the credibility of a user. So why shouldn't I use that to give him negative feedback when he is willingly putting himself in that position? It's also not like I am "chasing" him as he pretends to His troll attempts are simply a repetitive occurrence that appear on a regular basis is all.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 24, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Sorry not trying to be rude but that is a silly option cause the only reason I neg him is that he twists what happens in the Manga. Like 9 out of 10 people tell him he is wrong and he keeps going like a broken record. And the reputation system is meant to reflect the credibility of a user. So why shouldn't I use that to give him negative feedback when he is willingly putting himself in that position? It's also not like I am "chasing" him as he pretends to His troll attempts are simply a repetitive occurrence that appear on a regular basis is all.


Just be aware that neg abuse can lead to rep seal. And he also can neg you, he just cannot neg with the comments he used last time. @Hussain 

Regarding both of your posts in NBD, if there is trolling/spam, you all can use the report function or create a thread in SCR tagging the section mods.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 24, 2019)

My set overcame NF


----------



## Milady (Aug 24, 2019)

Who plays Pokemon Go


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 24, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Just be aware that neg abuse can lead to rep seal. And he also can neg you, he just cannot neg with the comments he used last time. @Hussain
> 
> Regarding both of your posts in NBD, if there is trolling/spam, you all can use the report function or create a thread in SCR tagging the section mods.



Yeah I know. Check my rep box and you will see that I am doing no such thing. It is just Hussain being triggered and trying to get immunity for his baiting and stuff.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 24, 2019)

Allo everybody


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 24, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Allo everybody


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 24, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


>


What's up??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 24, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> What's up??


Chilling out so badly. 
What about you?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 24, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Chilling out so badly.
> What about you?


Just got back from grocery and now thinking about what to eat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 24, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Just got back from grocery and now thinking about what to eat


Cool. 
What do you want to eat?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 24, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Cool.
> What do you want to eat?


Hmm not really sure


----------



## pat pat (Aug 24, 2019)

I met one of my old students back from the days when I was teaching non-educated little girls. She grew up and is in middle school now 
 She ran straight to me recognized me and called me by the name those witches gave me back in the days, teacher potatoes 
Now I feel nostalgic


----------



## fuff (Aug 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> Who plays Pokemon Go


didnt that die long ago?

congrats on 2000 post 



pat pat said:


> I met one of my old students back from the days when I was teaching non-educated little girls. She grew up and is in middle school now
> She ran straight to me recognized me and called me by the name those witches gave me back in the days, teacher potatoes
> Now I feel nostalgic


why mr potatoes?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 24, 2019)

Oh that was 2000th post 

Thank you @Kuzehiko


----------



## pat pat (Aug 24, 2019)

fuff said:


> didnt that die long ago?
> 
> 
> congrats on 2000 post
> ...


Because unlike most of the other teachers when I caught them eating during class I didnt confiscated the food. We just shared it  
And in my hometown potatoes are associated with gluttonous people.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 24, 2019)

@Hussain 

How's the restraining order?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> How's the restraining order?


I see no difference so far


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 25, 2019)

Good morning friends


----------



## fuff (Aug 25, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Good morning friends


Morning! How’s ur Sunday so far


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> Morning! How’s ur Sunday so far


Going ok so far, is a nice relaxing morning how about yours??


----------



## fuff (Aug 25, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Going ok so far, is a nice relaxing morning how about yours??


Just woke up, about to have some breakfast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> Just woke up, about to have some breakfast


Sounds good what did you have??


----------



## fuff (Aug 25, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Sounds good what did you have??


just tea lol


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> just tea lol


Hope it was good tea


----------



## fuff (Aug 25, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Hope it was good tea


yep it sure was


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> yep it sure was


It was overall a nice weekend for me how about for you??


----------



## fuff (Aug 26, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> It was overall a nice weekend for me how about for you??


saturday- saw a movie and had dinner with some friends
sunday- errands (grocery, cleaned up the room for the week)
Not bad, but lifes kinda boring 


what did you do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

I hate those motherfuckers who think they are cool because they are singing in public places. 
I can understand those who do it for money since they got no choice , but the others......:


----------



## 123fire (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 26, 2019)

Everybody goes to wish  to comfy kitten @Rai


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

My flight has been delayed twice. 
Gg  those people are incompetent


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 27, 2019)

Laz'rus said:


> I'm thinking plastic surgery, with subspecialties in Neuro.
> 
> I remember you now. If you always maintained a punishing schedule, writing dissertations, but were generally posting here,  you have mental stamina I don't.



This is very delayed but I forgot I posted on NF so I didn't check for a bit. I have veeeery limited knowledge on plastic surgery but neuro sounds fun!! I got roped into a few neuroethics projects as a grad student and ended up reading a lot of books on neurosurgery. Very fascinating even without a medical background. 

I dropped NF around the time the manga ended, so end of 2014. I was finishing up doctoral coursework at that time, so NF and my diss never overlapped. I more or less quit fandom life and anything fun until I finished 4 years later. I remember the first thing I got home after successfully defending my diss was get a PS4.


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2019)

Holy Shit, a @PikaCheeka sighting. Seeing a post from @PikaCheeka is like seeing Bigfoot these days.


----------



## Ignition (Aug 27, 2019)

Poor Gil


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 27, 2019)

fuff said:


> saturday- saw a movie and had dinner with some friends
> sunday- errands (grocery, cleaned up the room for the week)
> Not bad, but lifes kinda boring
> 
> ...



What movie did you see??

Saturday I relaxed a bit since it was my first one off in a few weeks  still got grocery and walked the doggos too cause it was really nice out 

Sunday was house chores, errands and meal prep for work  also walked the doggos again cause it was really nice out


----------



## fuff (Aug 27, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> What movie did you see??
> 
> Saturday I relaxed a bit since it was my first one off in a few weeks  still got grocery and walked the doggos too cause it was really nice out
> 
> Sunday was house chores, errands and meal prep for work  also walked the doggos again cause it was really nice out


The movie was: Ready or Not

any plans for the long weekend (if it is a holiday on ur end)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Aug 27, 2019)

fuff said:


> The movie was: Ready or


@Jibutters Fun movie, go see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 27, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> @Jibutters Fun movie, go see it.


it wasnt bad, i didnt like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 how they all exploded at the end


----------



## JJ Baloney (Aug 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> it wasnt bad, i didnt like
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



That part sealed the deal for me.


----------



## fuff (Aug 28, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That part sealed the deal for me.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 i dont get why her husband turned on her, was it because he saw his brother lying dead on the floor?


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> The movie was: Ready or Not
> 
> any plans for the long weekend (if it is a holiday on ur end)





Wrecked Baloney said:


> @Jibutters Fun movie, go see it.



Oh nice I've heard of that one but haven't seen it. 

I do get a long weekend and will probably just visit with family. If it is gonna be nice out I am going to take my doggo to the park

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> it wasnt bad, i didnt like
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you watched that? I watched it too 

I enjoy movies like this 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Them exploding was one of the best scenes imo






fuff said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i dont get why her husband turned on her, was it because he saw his brother lying dead on the floor?


I dont get it either but after reading wiki and shit.

*Spoiler*: __ 




He probably changed because
1. He saw her killed his mother (her saying "fuck his family" or something was a bonus)
2. He knew she most likely wont be with him anymore (who would lmao)
3. His brother died

They all also drop hints that he'll turn here and there but its like telling and not showing, the writting is iffy 

Other than that we all can agree on Daniel (the groom's brother) being the best boy there y/y?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2019)

What's good friends .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2019)

Good to see you post @PikaCheeka


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

@Raiden back to school?!


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2019)

I was watching Dr. Stone...
I am kinda sad that I watched it before it concluded...
now I will have to wait one week in, and one week out...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Raiden back to school?!



Yeah in my second week of law school. At Berkeley Law in Cali. Things are alright so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah in my second week of law school. At Berkeley Law in Cali. Things are alright so far.


I am starting soon too 
Good luck superior law bro!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am starting soon too
> Good luck superior law bro!



lol I'm only in my second week  .

Thanks buddy. You too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah in my second week of law school. At Berkeley Law in Cali. Things are alright so far.


Raiden coast to coast


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2019)

Weekend sooon!!! This last two days need to end fassttt


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2019)

@Raiden



> *That's the guy who opens dimensions right?*


No opening of demnsions... 

a middle school (or high school?) kid who knows everything...  (Engineering, medicine, agriculture...etc) 
I feel ashamed... 

the anime use actual (real) science & terminology. I am actually impressed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Raiden
> 
> 
> No opening of demnsions...
> ...



Oh I thought you meant Dr. Stone from the Marvel movie lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey @Raitsune is this your first name change ever??


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

wow he changed his name!


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 29, 2019)

Actually I don't think he did


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 29, 2019)

where' s Raiden


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> where' s Raiden


Can you speed up exiting the EU? 
you have already taken your sweet time...


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 29, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Can you speed up exiting the EU?
> you have already taken your sweet time...



No


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 29, 2019)

@Rai's birthday thread


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 29, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Actually I don't think he did


I bet Rinoa jokingly messed it up.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 29, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> I bet Rinoa jokingly messed it up.


I think you might be right


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 29, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> I think you might be right


I think I might be right too


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 29, 2019)

First VolatileSoul, then Heartsutra and now Raiden


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Raiden
> 
> 
> No opening of demnsions...
> ...


you're impressed with just that?


----------



## Ignition (Aug 30, 2019)

Part 3 is gonna be so good


----------



## Trojan (Aug 31, 2019)

Anyone watch Detective Conan here?  

there is an episode I want to rewatch again, but can't remember which episode it is...


----------



## fuff (Aug 31, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Anyone watch Detective Conan here?
> 
> there is an episode I want to rewatch again, but can't remember which episode it is...


@Rai @Milady


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning everyone


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Good morning everyone


Heyaaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Aug 31, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Anyone watch Detective Conan here?
> 
> there is an episode I want to rewatch again, but can't remember which episode it is...



What happened in that episode?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 31, 2019)

Milady said:


> What happened in that episode?


I don't remember much of it to be honest
but it was in some type of a mansion/castle.

there was a killer (duh?) who killed someone, and there is a girl who loves him (the killer)
she found out about what he did, but she told him that she won't tell anyone. He didn't believe her
and ended up killing her (I think he killed her by a rope? around her nick)

after he killed her, he hid her body underneath the floor of that mansion/castle.

Naturally, Conan eventually finds out everything. However, he reveals that this woman knew about her lover when he was trying to kill her, but she didn't resist him because she truly loved him and did not try to "betray" him

which cause him to break down and start hitting his head on the ground... 

that's what I remember of the episode...


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't remember much of it to be honest
> but it was in some type of a mansion/castle.
> 
> there was a killer (duh?) who killed someone, and there is a girl who loves him (the killer)
> ...


This is so retarded


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2019)

What's good people. Big football day today in Cali lmao.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> What's good people. Big football day today in Cali lmao.


You going to the game?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> You going to the game?



A little behind on my reading so I might chill. But I will probably go to the one in two weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> A little behind on my reading so I might chill. But I will probably go to the one in two weeks.


That's cool studies is more important 

Is that just the next one or is it a special one?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> That's cool studies is more important
> 
> Is that just the next one or is it a special one?



Lmao it looks like my school will play their Nemesis in november

Lol I heard they got destroyed today. Good thing I didn't go


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmao it looks like my school will play their Nemesis in november
> 
> Lol I heard they got destroyed today. Good thing I didn't go


Lol nice call!! 

I see that one should be pretty crazy


----------



## Milady (Sep 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't remember much of it to be honest
> but it was in some type of a mansion/castle.
> 
> there was a killer (duh?) who killed someone, and there is a girl who loves him (the killer)
> ...



Lol I don't remember sorry. There are so many mansion episodes. Need more details XD. 
Did you watch all of the black organization episodes? They're the bestttt.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2019)

Milady said:


> Lol I don't remember sorry. There are so many mansion episodes. Need more details XD.
> Did you watch all of the black organization episodes? They're the bestttt.


I watched all episodes from 500 until now
I watched a lot (if not all?) episodes before that as well, but I am not entirely sure
if I missed some here and there...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 1, 2019)

@Hussain
What an episode.. 
Guzma is simply a great character.  He's straight become one of my favorites.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> @Hussain
> What an episode..
> Guzma is simply a great character.  He's straight become one of my favorites.


where did you watch it? 
I am waiting for the english translation...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> where did you watch it?
> I am waiting for the english translation...


Youtube 
It was shitty quality but still wanted to watch the outcome of the battle.  I am also waiting for the english translation and better quality.


----------



## Milady (Sep 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I watched all episodes from 500 until now
> I watched a lot (if not all?) episodes before that as well, but I am not entirely sure
> if I missed some here and there...



You should look up all the episodes with the Black Organization and go from there. It's sooooo good


----------



## Punished Kiba (Sep 1, 2019)

Dementia is fucking Scary.

My Grandma has it and it's honestly really Sad.

If I got diagnosed with Dementia, I think I'd rather kill my self on the spot


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey guys, Reaching out to share that there is a Food contest in the KCC. 30K rep points for all participants, plus additional contest points for winners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Sep 1, 2019)

Btw @pat pat this is the anime prologue of the game I told you about before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 2, 2019)

Milady said:


> You should look up all the episodes with the Black Organization and go from there. It's sooooo good


yeah BO is where the plot is at


----------



## pat pat (Sep 2, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Btw @pat pat this is the anime prologue of the game I told you about before.


 animation looks neat!


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2019)

@Zef u bitch... 
how dare you!


----------



## Milady (Sep 3, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> yeah BO is where the plot is at



Yesss HK has greatest finest taste as usual 

So between the 3 sketchy looking characters: FBI old dude, the Chef dude, and the school teacher lady (sorry can't remember names at the moment lel ), who do you think they are? 

@Rai @Hussain


----------



## Milady (Sep 3, 2019)

@Indra is Dorian coming to you by the way?


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2019)

Milady said:


> @Indra is Dorian coming to you by the way?


Thankfully not. I don't live that south.

Bahamas got hit hard though


----------



## Milady (Sep 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> Thankfully not. I don't live that south.
> 
> Bahamas got hit hard though



Ok good 
Looks like it might either hit or come close to the entire east coast. Just checking 

Bahamas


----------



## Rai (Sep 3, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't remember much of it to be honest
> but it was in some type of a mansion/castle.
> 
> there was a killer (duh?) who killed someone, and there is a girl who loves him (the killer)
> ...


 
I don’t remember either sorry


----------



## Rai (Sep 3, 2019)

Milady said:


> Lol I don't remember sorry. There are so many mansion episodes. Need more details XD.
> Did you watch all of the black organization episodes? They're the bestttt.



I think I have watched all the episodes, ova and movies except the newest one out in Japan 

Even Kaito Kid


----------



## Platypus (Sep 3, 2019)

Hussain said:


> there was a killer (duh?) who killed someone


----------



## Ignition (Sep 3, 2019)

Touhou gets a mobile game + quality opening


----------



## Milady (Sep 3, 2019)

Rai said:


> I think I have watched all the episodes, ova and movies except the newest one out in Japan
> 
> Even Kaito Kid



I watched everything too. Started when I was 8 years old hahaha. Been a long time!
Did you watch Magic Kaito series?

So who is the leader of BO?


----------



## Indra (Sep 4, 2019)

Milady said:


> Ok good
> Looks like it might either hit or come close to the entire east coast. Just checking
> 
> Bahamas


I just saw some footage of it, and it looks bad there 

Thankfully missed Haiti too. I hear another tropical storm is brewing and is heading towards Mexico as we speak.

This time of year sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Sep 6, 2019)

@Rai

Do you happen to have a HD pic of Boruto volume 4.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

@Majin Lu 

I thought you said you would place restrictions orders on @DiscoZoro20 
why is he still stalking me then?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> I thought you said you would place restrictions orders on @DiscoZoro20
> why is he still stalking me then?


Take it to a PM


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Take it to a PM


No.

You all must be witnesses...


----------



## Zef (Sep 6, 2019)

Sain acting like he doesn't stalk people on the low.


Didn't we see you in SasuSaku thread a few times?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> No.
> 
> You all must be witnesses...




You're just trying to start shit itt. If you actually wanted mods to take action, you'd simply have to message them.


----------



## Zef (Sep 6, 2019)

Sain drama is hilarious.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2019)

Milady said:


> Yesss HK has greatest finest taste as usual
> 
> So between the 3 sketchy looking characters: FBI old dude, the Chef dude, and the school teacher lady (sorry can't remember names at the moment lel ), who do you think they are?
> 
> @Rai @Hussain


The school teacher is probably innocent 

I think its the chef dude thats the bad guy 

I need to catch up on the manga

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

The chef dude is probably innocent 

I think its the school teacher


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2019)

Are you this bored?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Are you this bored?



Well, I have to travel for 17 hours(the airplane alone), soon enough...
So, yeah, it's kinda boring... 

I wish the Switch battery wasn't so shit... 
but then again, the games I have I already defeated them anyways and chances are
I won't be playing them again...


----------



## Xel (Sep 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I wish if the Switch battery wasn't so shit...



Oh yeah that reminds me of only playing Stardew Valley for hours because it was the only game that didn't eat too much battery power


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

The switch lose power even if I don't turn it on at all...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I wish if the Switch battery wasn't so shit...


I can barely play 3 hours even with full battery, thats how shit it is 


Hussain said:


> The switch lose power even if I don't turn it on at all...


it only does that if you're in sleep mode. Maybe you off it wrong


----------



## Xel (Sep 6, 2019)

I hardly use my Switch, so it's more or less still alive


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> it only does that if you're in sleep mode. Maybe you off it wrong


But sleep mode is the only option that comes up... 
how do I turn it off completely? 

I tried asking that before in the pokemon section or super smash or whatever it was
but no one answered me... :V


----------



## Rai (Sep 6, 2019)

Zef said:


> @Rai
> 
> Do you happen to have a HD pic of Boruto volume 4.



Here


----------



## Sufex (Sep 6, 2019)

Rai said:


> Here


Bro whats with borutos body?


----------



## Xel (Sep 6, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Bro whats with borutos body?



Don't stare at Ikemoto's art for too long, else your brain will start hurting


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

just turned it off... 
it's a good thing that it didn't lose power in those few minutes...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> But sleep mode is the only option that comes up...
> how do I turn it off completely?
> 
> I tried asking that before in the pokemon section or super smash or whatever it was
> but no one answered me... :V





Hussain said:


> just turned it off...
> it's a good thing that it didn't lose power in those few minutes...



N O O B
O
O
B


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> N O O B
> O
> O
> B


N E R D
E
R
D


----------



## Milady (Sep 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> The school teacher is probably innocent
> 
> I think its the chef dude thats the bad guy
> 
> I need to catch up on the manga





Hussain said:


> The chef dude is probably innocent
> 
> I think its the school teacher



I think the school teacher is wearing a disguise? She might be another FBI/BO member.

I think the FBI dude or chef is the culprit 

I'm so behind on the manga.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

Frankly I doubt all of them
But don’t really remember everything since I watched those episodes :V


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> I thought you said you would place restrictions orders on @DiscoZoro20
> why is he still stalking me then?


I suggested it and he didn't agree/accept. So I told him this:



Majin Lu said:


> Just be aware that neg abuse can lead to rep seal. And he also can neg you, he just cannot neg with the comments he used last time. @Hussain
> 
> Regarding both of your posts in NBD, if there is trolling/spam, you all can use the report function or create a thread in SCR tagging the section mods.


The last part fits what Platypus told you.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I suggested it and he didn't agree/accept. So I told him this:
> 
> 
> The last part fits what Platypus told you.


Can we have his rep/rating banned then?


----------



## Milady (Sep 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, I have to travel for 17 hours(the airplane alone), soon enough...
> So, yeah, it's kinda boring...
> 
> I wish the Switch battery wasn't so shit...
> ...


You left Murica?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

Almost, but not yet...


----------



## Zef (Sep 6, 2019)

Avatar or Signature?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 6, 2019)

Ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 6, 2019)

Zef said:


> Avatar or Signature?


ikemoto art...
how about nothing.


----------



## Milady (Sep 6, 2019)

Zef said:


> Avatar or Signature?



Avatar. This is kind of sexy.
You'll be Sasuke and I'm Sakura 
Sorry @Zensuki I have a new Sauce avy partner


----------



## Milady (Sep 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Almost, but not yet...



You didn't come visit me?


----------



## Zef (Sep 6, 2019)

fuff said:


> ikemoto art...
> how about nothing.


I think its one of his few good drawings of Sasuke.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2019)

Zef said:


> Avatar or Signature?



Our boi Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Sep 6, 2019)

Zef said:


> Avatar or Signature?



Ikemoto art? meh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2019)

The forehead is a little weird but at least we get to see Sauce.


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Sep 7, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Hey guys



Hey Cherry! Hisashiburi!


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> Hey Cherry! Hisashiburi!


Hey Milady? What’s been good? :

@Zef


----------



## Milady (Sep 7, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Hey Milady? What’s been good? :
> 
> @Zef


Your avy D. Gray Man


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> Your avy D. Gray Man


Allen is that boi, I’m rereading/rewatching the series


----------



## Trojan (Sep 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> You didn't come visit me?


But I don't know where you live exactly... 

@Raiden 

I was there for 24 days...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> But I don't know where you live exactly...
> 
> @Raiden
> 
> I was there for 24 days...



Nice. In Cali atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 7, 2019)

if "Cali" is California, I went there for a week... 
But Florida > California...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> if "Cali" is California, I went there for a week...
> But Florida > California...



lmaooo which part of Cali? I think California has Florida beat with SF, LA, and San Diego. I love Orlando and Miami but Cali is probably has better overall package.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Sep 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Nice. In Cali atm.


Where you at?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmaooo which part of Cali? I think California has Florida beat with SF, LA, and San Diego. I love Orlando and Miami but Cali is probably has better overall package.


Went to all of those places...

too many whores in the streets...


but then again, there was probably more to explore, but not enough time...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Where you at?



Right now I'm in Berkeley. Going to the law school there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Went to all of those places...
> 
> too many whores in the streets...
> 
> ...



lmao wow! yeah there probably was more to see . Maybe next time!!!


----------



## JJ Baloney (Sep 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> if "Cali" is California, I went there for a week...
> But Florida > California...


Hussain, we can't be friends ever. Ignore list time.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 7, 2019)

some of the random whores offered a one-night stand to my friend for 200$
isn't that much for a mere whore? Especially when they are thrown everywhere :V


----------



## Trojan (Sep 7, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Hussain, we can't be friends ever. Ignore list time.


The truth always hurts. I didn't create it to be this way... 
we can only deal with it, no matter how painful it may be...


----------



## pat pat (Sep 7, 2019)

I hurt myself so fucking bad with my razor 
Its painful :


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmao wow! yeah there probably was more to see . *Maybe next time!!!*


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I hurt myself so fucking bad with my razor
> Its painful :





Maybe put some polysporin on it?


----------



## pat pat (Sep 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> Maybe put some polysporin on it?


The supermarket are closed for whatever reason


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Woke up because of a period cramp and now I just saw someone trying to look into our cars to break into. I made a random sound out of window and they left. Now I definitely won’t be able to go back to sleep....I don’t know why I got scared to call 911...I just froze as the guy looked into one car and then into my bros before I made the sound so he could leave....


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Then 5 minutes later my neighbor left for work, imagine if the poor guy was right there if the guy was  breaking into our cars or on his driveway...


----------



## Platypus (Sep 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> I made a random sound out of window and they left.


Was it this sound?


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Was it this sound?


Lolll a scream would have been ideal


I said “woo” 

I’m a bit a paranoid, what if they come back  another day and try to break into the cars or house....we always have someone home but the thought is scary asf


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Btw it’s early morning here so it’s atill dark out


----------



## Platypus (Sep 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> I said “woo”


Like a ghost?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 7, 2019)

Is that a sound Canadians typically make?


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Like a ghost?


Hahahahah 
Just one woo and no not like a ghost shouted out woo since my window was open 

Tbh thanks for lightening up the mood everyone is a sleep here so I will have to tell them in the morning once I fall back asleep and get up -_-


----------



## Platypus (Sep 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> Tbh thanks for lightening up the mood everyone is a sleep here so I will have to tell them in the morning once I fall back asleep and get up -_-


----------



## pat pat (Sep 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> Woke up because of a period cramp and now I just saw someone trying to look into our cars to break into. I made a random sound out of window and they left. Now I definitely won’t be able to go back to sleep....I don’t know why I got scared to call 911...I just froze as the guy looked into one car and then into my bros before I made the sound so he could leave....


 throw poop at him
It works among monkeys and other mammals, maybe it can work here?


----------



## Xel (Sep 7, 2019)

I once saw some random people go behind our car so I opened the window and shouted "WHAT ARE YOU DOING NEXT TO OUR CAR" and it turns out they went there to pee


----------



## Milady (Sep 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> But I don't know where you live exactly...



I THOUGHT WE BEEN FRIENDS FOR 5 YEARS ON NF BUT CHU DUNNO WHERE I LIVE 

HK was right about you 

I live in one of the greatest cities in the world.


----------



## Milady (Sep 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> Woke up because of a period cramp and now I just saw someone trying to look into our cars to break into. I made a random sound out of window and they left. Now I definitely won’t be able to go back to sleep....I don’t know why I got scared to call 911...I just froze as the guy looked into one car and then into my bros before I made the sound so he could leave....



Holy shit that's scary. 
But the woo sound you made must have been level 999 cuz the dude ran away


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> Holy shit that's scary.
> But the woo sound you made must have been level 999 cuz the dude ran away


Yep it did work, my thought process I’m scared but the guys trying to break into a car so he must be even more on edge. Thankfully it worked, I don’t think the cops would have arrived on time anyway


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Xel said:


> I once saw some random people go behind our car so I opened the window and shouted "WHAT ARE YOU DOING NEXT TO OUR CAR" and it turns out they went there to pee



Lol, why pee beside a car when there’s so much other space


I was going to yell something but being a female I opted out for a random sound instead


----------



## Xel (Sep 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> Lol, why pee beside a car when there’s so much other space
> 
> 
> I was going to yell something but being a female I opted out for a random sound instead



I'm female too and a squeaky voiced one at that, didn't stop me


----------



## fuff (Sep 7, 2019)

Xel said:


> I'm female too and a squeaky voiced one at that, didn't stop me


Your way stronger than I am!


----------



## Xel (Sep 7, 2019)

fuff said:


> Your way stronger than I am!



No, I'm just an indiscriminate ball of anger


----------



## Trojan (Sep 7, 2019)

Milady said:


> I THOUGHT WE BEEN FRIENDS FOR 5 YEARS ON NF BUT CHU DUNNO WHERE I LIVE
> 
> HK was right about you
> 
> I live in one of the greatest cities in the world.


Sorry I can't remember those type of things...


----------



## Trojan (Sep 7, 2019)

I tried to watch Detective Pikachu during the flight, but it was awful...  
I couldn't finish it...


----------



## Milady (Sep 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I tried to watch Detective Pikachu during the flight, but it was awful...
> I couldn't finish it...



Omg I was just on a flight today and watched Detective Pikachu too 

The main actor can't act for life.


----------



## Zef (Sep 8, 2019)

@Platypus 

You wouldn't happen to have a HD quality scan of Sasuke's appearance in chapter 700 would you?


----------



## fuff (Sep 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> @Platypus
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a HD quality scan of Sasuke's appearance in chapter 700 would you?


now thats a much better choice


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 8, 2019)

@Hussain

You lived in Turkey, right? How is it? My dad is thinking of moving there and I'm curious.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 8, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> You lived in Turkey, right? How is it? My dad is thinking of moving there and I'm curious.


I just traveled there for a week.  

Not sure that I am the best one to answer this question as we were only in Istanbul for the most part. 
To me, it was ok, nothing too special tbh. But my brother loved it, and he wants to go back in the future.. 

they have nice weather and nature if you enjoy those things. A good amount of restaurants, malls, and hotels...  
As for the people, like any other place in the world, there are the good ones and there are the bad ones, naturally... 

we went there with a campaign (if that's what they are called? ) so the price was cheaper for us overall. However, after we
got fucked up with the travel nonsense, we spent a bit more on hotels (my brother & I) 

usually, from the media, it seems like some travelers (from the gulf specifically?)  gets a lot of problems there. However, since
the KSA, Bahrain, and UAE are not in good terms with Turkey, there may be some agenda behind that news. With that being said,
my brother & I meet someone who claimed that all of his stuff was stolen from him, and was in trouble. 

The Guide in the campaign kept telling us to be careful there because there were a lot of thefts in there, and he is not from the GCC.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> @Platypus
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a HD quality scan of Sasuke's appearance in chapter 700 would you?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 8, 2019)

Twitter at it again


----------



## pat pat (Sep 8, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Twitter at it again


This over sensitive, snowflake "OMG I AM OFFENDED" joke of a society needs to die.....


----------



## Xel (Sep 8, 2019)

pat pat said:


> This over sensitive, snowflake "OMG I AM OFFENDED" joke of a society needs to die.....



Ikr, anyone has an excuse to whine about every small insignificant nowadays. Those people need to learn the skill of good old getting the fuck over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Sep 8, 2019)

Like, real talk, I'm naturally polite, I never insult people to their faces unless I get really angry and if I say something stupid it's usually cause I fail to express myself properly since I rarely have any malicious intent. But nowadays I feel like I have to tiptoe in certain circles to not accidentally offend someone with over 9000 genders


----------



## pat pat (Sep 8, 2019)

Xel said:


> Like, real talk, I'm naturally polite, I never insult people to their faces unless I get really angry and if I say something stupid it's usually cause I fail to express myself properly since I rarely have any malicious intent. But nowadays I feel like I have to tiptoe in certain circles to not accidentally offend someone with over 9000 genders


Dont fall into their fucking game , I have been called racist bigot racist anti black ( even tho I am black) and every curse on this planet, because some blue haired fat dumb guys on twitter are oversensitive
Why should we care?! We are not born to please those people, if they cant handle anything without whining everywhere then fuck them. 
Its tiring to see all of that garbage culture takeover. 


Xel said:


> Ikr, anyone has an excuse to whine about every small insignificant nowadays. Those people need to learn the skill of good old getting the fuck over it.


 oh girl you know it's not happening , in fact with the years we go deeper and deeper into the whole over sensitiveness 
Sad


----------



## Xel (Sep 8, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Dont fall into their fucking game , I have been called racist bigot racist anti black ( even tho I am black) and every curse on this planet, because some blue haired fat dumb guys on twitter are oversensitive
> Why should we care?! We are not born to please those people, if they cant handle anything without whining everywhere then fuck them.
> Its tiring to see all of that garbage culture takeover.



Well, sometimes there are people with actual issues (such as abusive families, actual disorders etc) mixed with those crowds. And I try my best to treat them as normal. But usually I avoid getting into random discussions of "sensitive" topics anyway. Which means I hardly use twitter  I only follow some news and talk to Death there since that's the only place she seems to be active at.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 8, 2019)

Xel said:


> Well, sometimes there are people with actual issues (such as abusive families, actual disorders etc) mixed with those crowds. And I try my best to treat them as normal. But usually I avoid getting into random discussions of "sensitive" topics anyway. Which means I hardly use twitter  I only follow some news and talk to Death there since that's the only place she seems to be active at.


Trust me you can easily spot the real victims,  it's very easy to distinguish genuine people from the internet clowns


----------



## Xel (Sep 8, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Trust me you can easily spot the real victims,  it's very easy to distinguish genuine people from the internet clowns



No need to tell me that, I know, I'm just saying that sometimes they kinda fluctuate between being oversensitive and understanding  I mean, I'm also technically a "minority", and I could have also pulled the special snowflake shit if I wanted to. Heck, one of such people I know does that out of spite by their own admission.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 8, 2019)

Xel said:


> No need to tell me that, I know, I'm just saying that sometimes they kinda fluctuate between being oversensitive and understanding  I mean, I'm also technically a "minority", and I could have also pulled the special snowflake shit if I wanted to. Heck, one of such people I know does that out of spite by their own admission.


I should use the minority card too  
I used it once and literally saw a guy presenting his excuses for being "white" the disgust I felt for that guy was beyond anything  
I dont know what the hell is going on, it's like white people are doing some weird self punishment for no reason, I have had people defend me against "oppressive jokes" on twitter even tho I was laughing too  
Also yes they do use the victims' pain to be attention whores, sad


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2019)

How are you guys today?


----------



## Xel (Sep 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> How are you guys today?



It's 1:22 AM, so I'm not sure yet but also I should be sleeping.


----------



## fuff (Sep 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> How are you guys today?


not bad, had a lazy day today. Cleaned up my room, I was planning on cleaning out my closet and getting rid of the clothing I don't wear or will wear but feel lazy atm.

wbu?


----------



## fuff (Sep 8, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Twitter at it again


is this anime good?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 8, 2019)

fuff said:


> is this anime good?


It's pretty good.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> not bad, had a lazy day today. Cleaned up my room, I was planning on cleaning out my closet and getting rid of the clothing I don't wear or will wear but feel lazy atm.
> 
> wbu?



I'm ok! Up a lil early for class but feeling alright.


----------



## fuff (Sep 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I'm ok! Up a lil early for class but feeling alright.


What are you majoring in?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> What are you majoring in?



Getting a law degree and in my first year. All classes mandatory.


----------



## fuff (Sep 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Getting a law degree and in my first year. All classes mandatory.


Oh nice! Good luck!


----------



## Indra (Sep 9, 2019)

Amma need winter to hurry up.... like 99 degrees outside


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> Oh nice! Good luck!



Thanks. Got called on to present seven times in class today . Lmao.


----------



## fuff (Sep 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Thanks. Got called on to present seven times in class today . Lmao.


That’s the worst! Hopefully next class the prof won’t pick on you this much lol


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 10, 2019)

Indra said:


> Amma need winter to hurry up.... like 99 degrees outside



Please no. Once winter starts it will be cold for like 7 months


----------



## Trojan (Sep 10, 2019)

@Haruka Katana 


> * you're awful*



you liked that movie?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 10, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Please no. Once winter starts it will be cold for like 7 months


Shut up and get out of the EU. This is getting ridiculous... 
Otherwise, why did you even vote to get out, if you are not going to get out?


----------



## Milady (Sep 10, 2019)

Raiden said:


> How are you guys today?



Watching the IT part 2 movie tonight.


----------



## Indra (Sep 10, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Please no. Once winter starts it will be cold for like 7 months


Just think about the yoga pants


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Shut up and get out of the EU. This is getting ridiculous...
> Otherwise, why did you even vote to get out, if you are not going to get out?



There's still a chance to reverse it and stay in the EU 
Either a new deal is made (unlikely), or a new government happens, if Labour/LD win together, they could pose another referendum and reverse it 



Indra said:


> Just think about the yoga pants



Girls wear yoga pants regardless of the weather


----------



## Trojan (Sep 10, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> There's still a chance to reverse it and stay in the EU
> Either a new deal is made (unlikely), or a new government happens, if Labour/LD win together, they could pose another referendum and reverse it


pussies...


----------



## Milady (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Zef (Sep 11, 2019)

Milady said:


> Watching the IT part 2 movie tonight.


Its out already?


----------



## Milady (Sep 11, 2019)

Watched IT chapter two last night. It was good. But not scary at all. Or maybe I'm too stronk 



Zef said:


> Its out already?



Are you really Zef?  I don't believe what I'm hearing...


----------



## Trojan (Sep 11, 2019)

Milady said:


> Watched IT chapter two last night. It was good. But not scary at all. Or maybe I'm too stronk


I am not entirely sure..

but if this is like "part 2" of the movie "it" 
then what you were expecting exactly?  
that movie was garbage...


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 11, 2019)

@Hussain 

Nice big avatar.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> Nice big avatar.


your avatar tells me that you offer your ass for the mods to allow you to keep having big avatars & sparkles.. 

I won't step that low...


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> your avatar tells me that you offer your ass for the mods to allow you to keep having big avatars & sparkles..
> 
> I won't step that low...



It's stoop not step.

And don't forget my html usertitle as well.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 11, 2019)

Arguing in the Naruto Battledome for 8 years and still struggling with the English language? 

Subhanallah.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 11, 2019)

@Hussain 

Now that you're no longer in Turkey where Imgur is blocked...


----------



## Trojan (Sep 11, 2019)

the Battledome made me dumber actually. Too many stupid arguments... 

Also, English is trash. Arabic on the other hand...


----------



## Trojan (Sep 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Hussain
> 
> Now that you're no longer in Turkey where Imgur is blocked...


you are talentless...


----------



## Platypus (Sep 11, 2019)

@Indra replace your sig with
	
	



```
[CENTER](MEDIA=gfycat)closeinnocentgalapagosalbatross(/MEDIA)[/CENTER]
```
replace the ( ) with [ ]


----------



## King1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Platypus said:


> @Indra replace your sig with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is your fav Three kingdom 2010 character?


----------



## Milady (Sep 11, 2019)

King1 said:


> Who is your fav Three kingdom 2010 character?



Liu Bei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Sep 11, 2019)

King1 said:


> Who is your fav Three kingdom 2010 character?


Either Cao Cao or Sima Yi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Sep 11, 2019)

ZZzzz


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2019)

Cats!!


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Sep 12, 2019)

This society is gucking lost,  people lost all senses of communication. They get to the tribunal for the most trivial shit ever. What about dialogue to solve problems between neighbor's? People will just use such dramatic measures for fucking trivial shit, this is disgraceful


----------



## Milady (Sep 12, 2019)

Addy said:


>



What's up


----------



## Indra (Sep 12, 2019)

Addy said:


>


hey there gorgeous 



Platypus said:


> @Indra replace your sig with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now my sig is hella big.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 12, 2019)

@Addy that mobile game you always play is making a PS4 game, open world RPG and it actually looks kinda good.


----------



## Milady (Sep 12, 2019)

Zen is into Loli waifus


----------



## Platypus (Sep 12, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @Addy that mobile game you always play is making a PS4 game, open world RPG and it actually looks kinda good.


Why can't there be an open world Naruto RPG?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 12, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Why can't there be an open world Naruto RPG?



Namco Bandai and co think the anime money is in fighters 
A Naruto MMORPG or RPG with online aspects by a experienced dev would make so much money.


----------



## Rai (Sep 12, 2019)

__

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 12, 2019)

Milady said:


> Zen is into Loli waifus



Anime designs aside the game looks to have a lot of potential with the gameplay.


----------



## Milady (Sep 12, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Anime designs aside the game looks to have a lot of potential with the gameplay.



It all started with Asuka waifu.


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Cats!!


----------



## Platypus (Sep 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Cats!!


----------



## fuff (Sep 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Cats!!



did u see the trailer for the movie it is cringey


----------



## fuff (Sep 12, 2019)

@Addy what ever happend to loljacket?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 12, 2019)

Milady said:


> It all started with Asuka waifu.



Asuke ain't waifu. She's best girl, and borderline best character of the show


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2019)

lmao!


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @Addy that mobile game you always play is making a PS4 game, open world RPG and it actually looks kinda good.


not just ps4. its on PC, android, IOS too. infact, the clsoed beta has been on PC.


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2019)

fuff said:


> @Addy what ever happend to loljacket?


rocking it


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2019)

Indra said:


> hey there gorgeous


sup 

btw, roosterteeth just layoff 13% of it's workers today. their shitty practices this year finally caught up to them


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2019)

Milady said:


> What's up


very good mate. you?


----------



## Milady (Sep 13, 2019)

Addy said:


> very good mate. you?



Nothing. Just living life


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Sep 13, 2019)

Happy Moon Festival!


----------



## Ignition (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Trojan (Sep 14, 2019)

@Platypus 


> *Are pixel calcs being used in NBD lately? *



they have always been around. And yes, they are still being used.  

and then @A Optimistic insults my IQ when I have to go through this shit every time...


----------



## Platypus (Sep 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> they have always been around. And yes, they are still being used.


Link or didn't happen


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2019)

Morning friends .


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Morning friends .


Morning. 
Have you watched Titans 2nd season?  It already premiered.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Morning.
> Have you watched Titans 2nd season?  It already premiered.



Haven't been able to catch it but will do. I'm supposed to start also watching second season of One Punch Man lol.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 14, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Link or didn't happen


it was in one of the "Boruto Vs Sasuke" threads. 
I don't remember if it was me who made that thread or someone else tbh lol

will see how this search function work here, it has always been shit since the update...


----------



## Trojan (Sep 14, 2019)

yeah, I don't know how to make a search in this forum anymore... 

it was basically me saying that Boruto's Rasengan is equal to Naruto/Sasuke's Rasengan & Chidori from part 1.
(the setting of the thread grants Boruto Purple lighting that is equal to Sasuke's part 1 Chidori as well)

the other guy was arguing that all jutsu used in manga Boruto are trash level, and they cannot be assumed to be equal
to Naruto/Sasuke's Rasengan and Chidori from part 1.

He then goes to bring how Oro summoned a snake that destroyed the castle (when they wear near Tsunade/Jman)
and how the snake attacked Naruto in part 1 with its tail, and Naruto handled it. Which means, Sasuke is the same as him as well.

Meanwhile, Sasuke's chidori cut through Naruto's shoulders

So, Sasuke's Chidori > Snake's tails > castle

and then he used other calculations to how Boruto's Rasengan cannot destroy a wall and some shit

Therefore, his attack's power is dirt tier...  

and he kept dragging the thread with that calculation garbage the whole time... 
Honestly, I got a massive ass headache of how dumb that shit was. It was a massacre to my brain cells...


----------



## King1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> the other guy was arguing that all jutsu used in manga Boruto are trash level,


Why do I have the feeling that I know who this “other guy” is?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Platypus
> 
> 
> they have always been around. And yes, they are still being used.
> ...



I get why calcs are used in the OBD because they are necessary when discussing cross universe stuff. But I can't see why anyone you use calcs in a Battledome that discusses only one series.


----------



## Indra (Sep 14, 2019)

Addy said:


> sup
> 
> btw, roosterteeth just layoff 13% of it's workers today. their shitty practices this year finally caught up to them


RT is gonna shut down in the next couple years, isn't it? Rip Monty

Not surprised though. RWBY failed, and that's all they have


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> yeah, I don't know how to make a search in this forum anymore...
> 
> it was basically me saying that Boruto's Rasengan is equal to Naruto/Sasuke's Rasengan & Chidori from part 1.
> (the setting of the thread grants Boruto Purple lighting that is equal to Sasuke's part 1 Chidori as well)
> ...



Boruto's rasengan is weak tier. It made a small dent in a tree 

Meanwhile, Naruto's rasengan blew out a metal tanker and Sasuke's chidori pierced through Gaara's defense.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 14, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Boruto's rasengan is weak tier. It made a small dent in a tree
> 
> Meanwhile, Naruto's rasengan blew out a metal tanker and Sasuke's chidori pierced through Gaara's defense.


Boruto is able to put up a better fight against Otsutsuki than most of the kage.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Haven't been able to catch it but will do. I'm supposed to start also watching second season of One Punch Man lol.


1st episode was kinda disappointing imo but I strongly believe this season will turn out to be great.  Not into OPM personally.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 15, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Boruto is able to put up a better fight against Otsutsuki than most of the kage.



Filler


----------



## Indra (Sep 15, 2019)

imagine


----------



## Addy (Sep 16, 2019)

Indra said:


> RT is gonna shut down in the next couple years, isn't it? Rip Monty
> 
> Not surprised though. RWBY failed, and that's all they have



its their new show this year, gen:lock that tanked the entire company and dragged every other show with it in addition to how they handle fans telling them "dont like it, dont buy it" as well as the recent price increases in subs which everyone hated. 

RT already had an issue spending too much money on too many projects already, but gen:lock too went over budget (millions spent), and flopped horribly as it didnt bring in the views expected. 

there was also a video game being developed (not rwby related) that no one asked for where it flopped as well (name is vicious circle). it was so bad that half of the layoffs this week was the gaming division at RT. they canceled a lot of shows in the past few months, layedoff a lot of people, and layed off even more during march after gen:lock released.

there are rumors for the past few months that warner brothers, and AT&T who own RT will role the company into cartoon network. 

this is without the controversy of not paying their animators for overtime and laying them off after a project is done even if they processed them a full time job, 

as for RWBY itself, the lukewarm reception of V4 where it was the last season to get a HP dub, the shithole season of V5, and the shitty ass second half of V6 with a bullshit ending for a season just made people jump ship, pirate the show, or not give a shit all together. 

V7 will appear in november, and there is the comics/manga but the manga is shit boring recapping the series where its 90% talking/crappy art compared to other better manga/bleh action (if there is any) and the DC comicbook is low quality... like, who thought this fucking page of raven acting like so salty over being dumped by ruby's dad was a good idea?


----------



## 123fire (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Zef (Sep 17, 2019)

Wish me luck on my driving test tommorow guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 17, 2019)

Zef said:


> Wish me luck on my driving test tommorow guys.


Best of luck dude! 
Go for it!


----------



## fuff (Sep 17, 2019)

Zef said:


> Wish me luck on my driving test tommorow guys.


Good luck!!


----------



## fuff (Sep 17, 2019)

What a long boring work day


----------



## 123fire (Sep 17, 2019)

fuff said:


> What a long boring work day


i still never worked in my life. can u give me advice? fuff-sensei


----------



## fuff (Sep 17, 2019)

123fire said:


> i still never worked in my life. can u give me advice? fuff-sensei


Are you serious? Not even a part time job? Well my advice is: get a part time job cause you need exp no matter what


----------



## 123fire (Sep 17, 2019)

fuff said:


> Are you serious? Not even a part time job? Well my advice is: get a part time job cause you need exp no matter what


I'm too lazy to do that in summer. And when uni starts i don't have time for a job and study at the same.time


----------



## fuff (Sep 17, 2019)

123fire said:


> I'm too lazy to do that in summer. And when uni starts i don't have time for a job and study at the same.time


If you expect to get a job without any type of experience after you are done your education, you are wrong. You need have some basic experience even working in retail in better than nothing.


----------



## Milady (Sep 17, 2019)

fuff said:


> What a long boring work day



Anything fun planned? 



Zef said:


> Wish me luck on my driving test tommorow guys.



Don't crash into anything pls


----------



## fuff (Sep 17, 2019)

Milady said:


> Anything fun planned?


nothing soon. 3 day trip in November but that is pretty far 

hows everything with you?


----------



## Milady (Sep 17, 2019)

fuff said:


> nothing soon. 3 day trip in November but that is pretty far
> 
> hows everything with you?



That sounds fun! Next thing you know it will be November 

I'm dying 
Well not really. School started and I'm still not used to the studying schedule so I'm exhausted man. Also at the same time I kind of got a new "promoted" role at work and been having crazy training sessions in addition to the current workload so...yea.
Gym, socializing, house chores, etc.

Feeling like I don't have time to BREATHE.


----------



## fuff (Sep 18, 2019)

Milady said:


> That sounds fun! Next thing you know it will be November
> 
> I'm dying
> Well not really. School started and I'm still not used to the studying schedule so I'm exhausted man. Also at the same time I kind of got a new "promoted" role at work and been having crazy training sessions in addition to the current workload so...yea.
> ...


sounds brutal learning new stuff at work and school! 

I didn't get off the waitlist for my program, so i was thinking about volunteering since the reason that i got waitlisted in the first place was because I did not have enough experience in schools. I contacted some schools today to see how the process is since it was so slow and dead at work.

I don't know how you have the energy to do work, school and the gym!


----------



## Milady (Sep 18, 2019)

fuff said:


> sounds brutal learning new stuff at work and school!
> 
> I didn't get off the waitlist for my program, so i was thinking about volunteering since the reason that i got waitlisted in the first place was because I did not have enough experience in schools. I contacted some schools today to see how the process is since it was so slow and dead at work.
> 
> I don't know how you have the energy to do work, school and the gym!



Being busy is better than being bored, TBH! So I find things to keep myself busy . Also Going to the gym makes me feel better mentally. I can think and focus a lot better. But my eating habit isn't that great so I need to go to the gym anyways  

There are lots of side jobs you can do too , I'm sure! One of my friends LOVES dogs, so she walks dogs as a side hustle. The money she makes actually covers her monthly rent cost 
My other friend is taking a French class for fun. 
I'm sure you can find something!


----------



## fuff (Sep 18, 2019)

Milady said:


> Being busy is better than being bored, TBH! So I find things to keep myself busy . Also Going to the gym makes me feel better mentally. I can think and focus a lot better. But my eating habit isn't that great so I need to go to the gym anyways
> 
> There are lots of side jobs you can do too , I'm sure! One of my friends LOVES dogs, so she walks dogs as a side hustle. The money she makes actually covers her monthly rent cost
> My other friend is taking a French class for fun.
> I'm sure you can find something!


I agree with that, I rather be doing something than nothing. 

I should start going to the gym myself or change my lunch for work I feel like I’m gaining a couple of pounds. 

The school volunteer would help with my application for being a school teacher ( I was so ready to start this sept but now it puts me back a year) but that’s life I guess.


----------



## fuff (Sep 18, 2019)

Milady said:


> Wow Manager  These kind of managerial experiences will be a big help later on in your early career. Just sayin. Because you know in school they don't teach you hoe to deal with co-workers (sometimes idiots). Lol.
> 
> But you gotta level up to my level cuz despite being busy I still go online at 12:15am every night for two uncharted game match  Then sleep


Wow 12:15am??  What time do you get up for work? I tired to be in be by 10am but I have been pushing the time I sleep cause I toss and turn and just end up on my phone lol


----------



## Milady (Sep 18, 2019)

fuff said:


> Wow 12:15am??  What time do you get up for work? I tired to be in be by 10am but I have been pushing the time I sleep cause I toss and turn and just end up on my phone lol



I sleep around 1am. Wake up around 7:30 to 8am everyday. I get to work by 9:30am. 

Do you ever think about teaching English abroad? I've always wanted to do it!


----------



## fuff (Sep 18, 2019)

Milady said:


> I sleep around 1am. Wake up around 7:30 to 8am everyday. I get to work by 9:30am.
> 
> Do you ever think about teaching English abroad? I've always wanted to do it!


I don’t know how you have the energy to be up, I would feel tired and grouchy the whole day!

My cousin does that, I’m not too sure sure if she still does atm but she taught in South Korea. I don’t think that’s for me because I would get lonely being away from everyone.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2019)

Morning!


----------



## Milady (Sep 19, 2019)

fuff said:


> I don’t know how you have the energy to be up, I would feel tired and grouchy the whole day!
> 
> My cousin does that, I’m not too sure sure if she still does atm but she taught in South Korea. I don’t think that’s for me because I would get lonely being away from everyone.



I'm sure you can make new friends! My friend is teaching in Korea as well. She likes it a lot. Most of my other friends taught in Japan for maybe a year or two. And you get to travel!


----------



## Platypus (Sep 19, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Morning!


Evening!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 19, 2019)

Milady said:


> I'm sure you can make new friends! My friend is teaching in Korea as well. She likes it a lot. Most of my other friends taught in Japan for maybe a year or two. And you get to travel!


I feel like I'm awkward in the beginning and it takes me awhile to open up sadly. It would be more to go with someone.


----------



## Ignition (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## fuff (Sep 19, 2019)

My only work friend is leaving in a few months , it is going to be so boring without her


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2019)

Ignition said:


>



I feel that.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> My only work friend is leaving in a few months , it is going to be so boring without her


make another friend...


----------



## Ignition (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Zensuki (Sep 21, 2019)

Ignition said:


>



Perfection. Best meme of 2019 is now an all time classic.


----------



## fuff (Sep 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am alive fine living and breathing what about you?
> Halloween is coming!!!!



I'm good 
Halloween is coming soon, do you got any plans?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 21, 2019)

fuff said:


> I'm good
> Halloween is coming soon, do you got any plans?


Nothing in particular yet and it's a shame. Any idea what you will do?


----------



## fuff (Sep 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nothing in particular yet and it's a shame. Any idea what you will do?


nothing, too old for it lol

Tho if my office dresses up and goes all out, I'm going to convince my work friend to dress up with me! (still sucks that she is going to leave at the end of the year tho , i gotta make the best of it for now)


----------



## pat pat (Sep 21, 2019)

fuff said:


> nothing, too old for it lol


 Come on! Fun has no age limit 



> Tho if my office dresses up and goes all out, I'm going to convince my work friend to dress up with me!


 Do you have any costume idea? My friend proposed that she will dress as Dora and me as the map. She even bought it but I wont have time, do you have any idea what disguise it will be for you? 





> (still sucks that she is going to leave at the end of the year tho , i gotta make the best of it for now)


 oh...sad! I hope you have fun while it's still time!


----------



## fuff (Sep 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Come on! Fun has no age limit
> 
> Do you have any costume idea? My friend proposed that she will dress as Dora and me as the map. She even bought it but I wont have time, do you have any idea what disguise it will be for you?  oh...sad! I hope you have fun while it's still time!



I was thinking about Arthur since i have a yellow sweater and i dont need to go out and by anything since I have everything at home and I can just make the ears myself. She doesnt need to match, i just dont want to be the only one dressed up lol

thats the plan, I told her we have to make it fun in the upcoming months because we wont see each other that often


----------



## pat pat (Sep 21, 2019)

fuff said:


> I was thinking about Arthur since i have a yellow sweater and i dont need to go out and by anything since I have everything at home and I can just make the ears myself. She doesnt need to match, i just dont want to be the only one dressed up lol


 Damn it's a simple costume but its smart and it works!  
You are that much of an Arthur fan?  

thats the plan, I told her we have to make it fun in the upcoming months because we wont see each other that often[/QUOTE]


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 22, 2019)

boruto spoilers


----------



## MShadows (Sep 22, 2019)

Probably some of the best Naruto cosplays I've seen are in this video 


The Sasuke one in the thumbnail is probably the best and most accurate one to date that I've seen.


----------



## Ignition (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Probably some of the best Naruto cosplays I've seen are in this video
> 
> 
> The Sasuke one in the thumbnail is probably the best and most accurate one to date that I've seen.



Haha nice.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2019)

btw, what happened to @Haruka Katana ? 
I think it's been a while since I last saw her post...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> btw, what happened to @Haruka Katana ?
> I think it's been a while since I last saw her post...




Yes?


----------



## Indra (Sep 24, 2019)

@Zensuki @Milady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 24, 2019)

Indra said:


> @Zensuki @Milady



GOTG 

Other games just can't compare



My boy Joel look like he's gunna end it


----------



## Milady (Sep 24, 2019)

Indra said:


> @Zensuki @Milady



Wow. Just wow. Finally a good story game. Not just graphics. Can't wait!



Zensuki said:


> GOTG
> 
> Other games just can't compare
> 
> ...



Joel is my boy you can have Ellie.


----------



## Milady (Sep 24, 2019)

@Indra


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 




The profile message limits texts so writing them here.

Went back to watch the scenes in KH3 in the theater mode. Ok, the story makes more sense now.

It took me 9 months to finish this game so maybe that's why I was confused AF LOL.

So Ansem created a vessel for Roxas and Namine. I see......Riku X Namine pairing? 

So many little details I missed lol.

And finally, in the final secret ending with Sora and Riku, is the person in black cloak the grand master? 
Edit-it was Ava?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> Joel is my boy you can have Ellie.



Ellie's my girl. Hope nothing bad happens to them but I got a feeling it will 
I wanna go back to the times with Joel  and kid Ellie


----------



## Milady (Sep 24, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Ellie's my girl. Hope nothing bad happens to them but I got a feeling it will
> I wanna go back to the times with Joel  and kid Ellie



I've never liked Ellie


----------



## Rai (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Indra (Sep 25, 2019)

Milady said:


> @Indra
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






Nah the story was confusing AF even after finishing between 2 weeks. Tekemo finished KH3 in a single day and he was like WTF 
Essentially yes on the Roxas and Namine bits. Using empty shells to place their "hearts" in so that they can materialize basically. 

The person at the end of the secret cut-scene is the "Masters of Masters", but we don't know who his identity is yet. There are some theories floating around, but nothing concrete.
He's definitely the "final boss" though.






Milady said:


> Wow. Just wow. Finally a good story game. Not just graphics. Can't wait!


Pre orders are up 



Zensuki said:


> GOTG
> 
> Other games just can't compare
> 
> ...


We are gonna get 30-40minutes worth of gameplay on outbreak day guys @Milady so you can see this bit

I'm so hyped  

Outbreak day is tomorrow aka 9/26


----------



## Indra (Sep 25, 2019)

I wanna get the collector's edition but I hate physical copies


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 25, 2019)

Indra said:


> We are gonna get 30-40minutes worth of gameplay on outbreak day guys @Milady so you can see this bit
> 
> I'm so hyped
> 
> Outbreak day is tomorrow aka 9/26


----------



## fuff (Sep 25, 2019)

New thread when?


----------



## Indra (Sep 25, 2019)

Zensuki said:


>


What are you pre ordering


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 25, 2019)

Indra said:


> What are you pre ordering



Steelbook one


----------



## Indra (Sep 25, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Steelbook one


Same. But that Ellie bracelet one ....


----------



## Milady (Sep 25, 2019)

Indra said:


> I wanna get the collector's edition but I hate physical copies



My friend is getting the Ellie edition. Comes with a real backpack


----------



## 123fire (Sep 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> nothing soon. 3 day trip in November but that is pretty far
> 
> hows everything with you?


what is your job btw?


----------



## Raiken (Sep 25, 2019)

What's this thread for?


----------



## Indra (Sep 25, 2019)

Milady said:


> My friend is getting the Ellie edition. Comes with a real backpack


Which one are you getting?


----------



## fuff (Sep 25, 2019)

123fire said:


> what is your job btw?


I work at a office, it gets pretty boring at times tbh. But you should get a job soon even if it’s just weekends. If you think education alone will help, you are dead wrong. I first started working at 16, and continued to do so. It’s nice to have money that I can spend on what I want and the experience helps build your resume.


----------



## fuff (Sep 25, 2019)

Cryorex said:


> What's this thread for?


Making bread. Share a recipe


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

Indra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea I saw it.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Riku caring about Namine out of nowhere  That was so random.
The secret ending was the best and had me fangirling hard ahaha. I love Noctis - I meant Verum Nox  

i defeated the final boss with the disney carousel....Death by carousel!!!! 

Tekemo...1 day......HOW?







Indra said:


> I wanna get the collector's edition but I hate physical copies



First world problems  It takes 10 seconds to get up and insert the disc.



Indra said:


> Which one are you getting?



So, you know how it takes me forever to finish ONE game? 

I'm prioritizing on Elden Ring. If it comes out around the same time as TLOU II, then I'm getting Elden Ring first. But if not, I'll probably just get the regular physical copy for TLOU II 
But I might get it anyways for the multiplayer.
And I have something to confess. I've never played the main storyline. I watched a friend played it lol. I got the game just to play the multiplayer.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 26, 2019)

@Indra @Milady


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @Indra @Milady


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2019)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


IM SO FUCKING PISSED RIGHT NOW WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiken (Sep 26, 2019)

fuff said:


> Making bread. Share a recipe


no but srsly? haha


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 26, 2019)

TLOU2 is no longer GOTG. ND can fuck off with that 
I'm buying it on sale. 

Unless they come out and tell us what the MP team are doing, because they are doing something.


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

why u gotta go and ruin my day like that


----------



## Platypus (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2019)

I cant even focus on work right now, that's how salty I am. FUCK


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> *Unless they come out and tell us what the MP team are doing, because they are doing something*.



Naughty Dog: You talk of nothing but pipe dreams. There are times when people must make painful sacrifices (long story mode over MP).


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

Gamora: _Did you do it_
Naughty Dog: _Yes_
Gamora: _What did it cost?_
Naughty Dog: _Multiplayer Mode _


----------



## fuff (Sep 26, 2019)

Cryorex said:


> no but srsly? haha


Just random place to talk about anything


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

It will be year 2020, what do you mean no MP mode......


----------



## Ignition (Sep 26, 2019)

I feel sorry for you guys, hope you find another cool game you can multiplay


----------



## Ignition (Sep 26, 2019)

Anyone playing Mobile Mario Kart that was released yesterday?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Zensuki (Sep 26, 2019)

Milady said:


> Naughty Dog: You talk of nothing but pipe dreams. There are times when people must make painful sacrifices (long story mode over MP).




@Indra

MP team are definitely working on something. Either they're pulling an incredibly shitty move and charging MP as a standalone game or they had to delay it and it will come later.


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

Indra said:


> I cant even focus on work right now, that's how salty I am. FUCK





Zensuki said:


> @Indra
> 
> MP team are definitely working on something. Either they're pulling an incredibly shitty move and charging MP as a standalone game or they had to delay it and it will come later.



Pls don't cause another $$$$ as DLC....


----------



## Raiken (Sep 26, 2019)

fuff said:


> Just random place to talk about anything


anything at all?

fairs

any British people here?


----------



## fuff (Sep 26, 2019)

Cryorex said:


> anything at all?
> 
> fairs
> 
> any British people here?


Yep

Yes @Zensuki is British

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2019)

I am guessing they'll add the MP afterwards

they have an entire MP team dedicated to MP that just worked on SP 


of course the MP will be available for the superior PS5 re-release


----------



## Ignition (Sep 26, 2019)

Cryorex said:


> anything at all?
> 
> fairs
> 
> any British people here?



Only Brexiter Zensuki


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

Nah Zen fled Great Britain to Great Murica 



Reviewing Logic said:


> I am guessing they'll add the MP afterwards
> 
> they have an entire MP team dedicated to MP that just worked on SP
> 
> ...



It could be like Call of Duty. An entire TLOU dedicated to MP.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2019)

also there are so many bloody PS4 games next year that if someone wanted TLOU 2 for its next iteration of MP I'd say for them to wait and play the other exclusives/etc... in the meantime less Sony and ND release the said MP later that year as a stand alone


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 26, 2019)

Milady said:


> It could be like Call of Duty. An entire TLOU dedicated to MP.



That could work if they expand the MP to the point that its standalone. Like a horde mode, Battle royale mode etc. If its the same TLOU MP but now sold separately ND can fuck off.

Gunna buy that shit second hand. 



Reviewing Logic said:


> also there are so many bloody PS4 games next year that if someone wanted TLOU 2 for its next iteration of MP I'd say for them to wait and play the other exclusives/etc... in the meantime less Sony and ND release the said MP later that year as a stand alone



There is no game that has gameplay like TLOU MP. 

ND wouldn't be getting backlash if they came out and said, MP is being worked on a new game or will come later. Instead we got the hot bullshit that they needed to axe MP for a better SP, even though anyone can see that they're hiring for TLOU MP programmers 

Not to mention how they thought they could throw that shit under the radar on Outbreak day. Nah, they're going to continue getting backlash till we get a better response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2019)

@Zensuki @Indra

"the vision of the team grew beyond an additional mode that could be included with our enormous single player campaign. Wanting to support both visions we made the difficult choice that The Last of Us Part II would not include an online mode"

"However, you will eventually experience the fruits of out team's online ambition, but not as part of The Last of Us Part I."

"are excited to share more when it's ready"


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> There is no game that has gameplay like TLOU MP.
> 
> ND wouldn't be getting backlash if they came out and said, MP is being worked on a new game or will come later. Instead we got the hot bullshit that they needed to axe MP for a better SP, even though anyone can see that they're hiring for TLOU MP programmers
> 
> Not to mention how they thought they could throw that shit under the radar on Outbreak day. Nah, they're going to continue getting backlash till we get a better response.


so you guys are right the online team is making an independent TLOU MP game

seems they want to release it later


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

I will not be pre-ordering TLOU II.

Thank you kindly,
Milady


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2019)

Laughs* in PS5 

*

*Spoiler*: __ 



probably a massive stand alone MP game that is a PS5 launch title

so that it can likely handle a massive Battle Royale Mode, etc...


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Laughs* in PS5
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Meh. Doesn't matter. I broke up with Naughty Dog so .

I want Uncharted 5.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Zensuki @Indra
> 
> "the vision of the team grew beyond an additional mode that could be included with our enormous single player campaign. Wanting to support both visions we made the difficult choice that The Last of Us Part II would not include an online mode"
> 
> ...



They could have said this in the first place instead of the bs muh SP focus 



Reviewing Logic said:


> Laughs* in PS5
> 
> *
> 
> ...



There is no way they would make MP PS5 exclusive. It might launch when PS5 comes. They better be bringing extra modes. If its just the same as before but now we have to pay separately they better be ready for the backlash.

If its way more meaty, like TLOU Battle Royale.....oh boy am I hyped. Faith renewed in ND


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 26, 2019)

Milady said:


> Meh. Doesn't matter. I broke up with Naughty Dog so .
> 
> I want Uncharted 5.


actually Sony has a new secret studio that apparently has some ND people being transferred there (plus RockStar)

they haven't officially announced said studio yet

rumour/speculation is that they are working on Uncharted 5


----------



## Milady (Sep 26, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> actually Sony has a new secret studio that apparently has some ND people being transferred there (plus RockStar)
> 
> they haven't officially announced said studio yet
> 
> rumour/speculation is that they are working on Uncharted 5



I hope so! I really like Uncharted. Like...REALLY like it.  I spent $30 on their multiplayer DLC store for UC4


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 26, 2019)

@Indra

We might be getting an entire game on Factions


----------



## Indra (Sep 27, 2019)

Milady said:


> I will not be pre-ordering TLOU II.
> 
> Thank you kindly,
> Milady


THIS so much. That actually pissed me off because last year they said TLOU multiplayer was "in development", and now we got some BS information from some rando ND dev who said that it was not there anymore.

WTF? A big reason for TLOU1 still being played on a daily basis is because of factions... they need to respect the fan base that keeps the game's servers alive, even till this day. Freaking BS Naughty Dog.



Zensuki said:


> @Indra
> 
> We might be getting an entire game on Factions


I freaking hope so. Their words are way too vague, seems more like damage control than a definitive answer.

I hope for their sake that they take factions and make a better sequel from it. I'd prefer if it was connected to TLOU too. But I won't complain if isn't.

Still... I need factions for next generation. wtf are we gonna play?


----------



## Milady (Sep 27, 2019)

Indra said:


> THIS so much. That actually pissed me off because last year they said TLOU multiplayer was "in development", and now we got some BS information from some rando ND dev who said that it was not there anymore.



Yes this.
And literally news came out after I said I only got TLOU 1 for multiplayer lol

But we'll see! Maybe they will have something for us after all.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 28, 2019)

Anyone care to explain to me what this whole "Lewdman" meme going on is about?  

Much appreciated!


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Anyone care to explain to me what this whole "Lewdman" meme going on is about?
> 
> Much appreciated!


although I am not quite sure, but it seems like Kakashi's fanboys get butthurt when someone say he is not as strong as they think
he is, and they start calling them "lewd"... 

I think it's @Santoryu who started it or something...


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

I just notice


> *The Feel good summer hit of the year*






Hope this shit ends already...
I am too tired of heat and humidity...


----------



## MShadows (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> although I am not quite sure, but it seems like Kakashi's fanboys get butthurt when someone say he is not as strong as they think
> he is, and they start calling them "lewd"...
> 
> I think it's @Santoryu who stated it or something...


Now that's totally... random


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Now that's totally... random


If I am not mistaken, Mr. lewdman is nonother than @Soldierofficial  himself...  

Sold, please confirm or deny the statement... Thank you...


----------



## MShadows (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> If I am not mistaken, Mr. lewdman is nonother than @Soldierofficial  himself...
> 
> Sold, please confirm or deny the statement... Thank you...


Is it true, @Soldierofficial?


----------



## Soldierofficial (Sep 28, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Is it true, @Soldierofficial?



Yes, they call me lewdman when the only lewd users are them, they call like that to everyone who says that Kakashi is not as strong as they think. 

Kakashi is my favorite character but I will not agree with who believes that Kakashi is as strong as Nagato and stronger than Itachi, if you comment that SM Jiraiya can defeat MS Kakashi you will receive more than 10 lewd ratings.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 28, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Anyone care to explain to me what this whole "Lewdman" meme going on is about?
> 
> Much appreciated!



Let's get precise about a few things. You've been given half truths and downright misinformation by the above.

'Lewd' in the context of the Battledome.

It's quite a broad rating in the context of the NBD.

Of course it can mean lewd in its literal sense, but it can also be attributed to vulgar language in general. It is often used towards bad and overly biased arguments. It is also used to often lighten the mood as the NBD can be quite hostile at times. The website actually classes it as a positive rating so there's that. It can mean a variety of things.

Read Mad Scientists's exposure of SoldierOfficial and you will see why is the official Lewdman of the forum:


And Hussain is incorrect about it being exclusively attributed to Kakashi downplaying. For instance, Lewdman actually rates Kakashi more fairly than many of the posters below him on my tier list. But if you read the above, and quotes such as the following, you'll understand why he is the lubrique man on this board:

'Stop commenting Maru, I don't like talking to you while I masturbate, although I know you probably like it '


'I already reported your ass to 7 moderators, I hope your days of showing the pussy by mp are over, you are the most lewd creature I ever seen in this forum, Maru, I know that it was you who has reported me and caused that they take away my reputation, it's disgusting that several of the moderators are your dupes, I'm just going to keep praying that your days of selling cocaine to kids are over.
'

etc etc


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> although I am not quite sure, but it seems like Kakashi's fanboys get butthurt when someone say he is not as strong as they think
> he is, and they start calling them "lewd"...
> 
> I think it's @Santoryu who started it or something...


DMS KakaGod solos anybody


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I just notice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you live in the US or where? 



Santoryu said:


> Let's get precise about a few things. You've been given half truths and downright misinformation by the above.
> 
> 'Lewd' in the context of the Battledome.
> 
> ...


Damn, your lewdman meme made it across the NBd borders 

Hyped to be able to say that I knew you before you got famous


----------



## Ignition (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello Barbie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Do you live in the US or where?
> 
> 
> Damn, your lewdman meme made it across the NBd borders
> ...



What can I say?

Lewdman strikes again


----------



## Soldierofficial (Sep 28, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Lewdman strikes again



Yeah, only in your wet dreams, Maru.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 28, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Hello Barbie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Sep 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Sep 29, 2019)

@t0xeus you did tell me you do martial art right? 
I started mma training few weeks ago, what other sport you think I should do to improve those grappling skills? I fucking suck at that, I am getting opinions from multiple people. 
( The amount of bullshit on those youtube videos tho )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @t0xeus you did tell me you do martial art right?
> I started mma training few weeks ago, what other sport you think I should do to improve those grappling skills? I fucking suck at that, I am getting opinions from multiple people.
> ( The amount of bullshit on those youtube videos tho )


Yeah I do Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, I've done a fair share of boxing before that

MMA is dope, if I wasn't concerned about brain damage when competing, I'd be doing that 

Anyways brazilian jiu jitsu nogi is what most of MMA guys do to learn grappling

Some have basis in sambo or standard wrestling, but it's the minority

BJJ is the most fun and rewarding in terms of grappling, so check that out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yeah I do Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, I've done a fair share of boxing before that


 Yes that was it, it sounds dope actually lmao 
I did try english boxing a bit, maybe I will continue but sincerely I felt like it doesnt help me 



> MMA is dope, if I wasn't concerned about brain damage when competing, I'd be doing that


 you did boxing bro! Lmao 
Nahh i am not practicing to the extent that i end up brain damaged to be fair. Not really necessary if you dont want to be a pro 
Fucking hurts tho 



> Anyways brazilian jiu jitsu nogi is what most of MMA guys do to learn grappling
> 
> Some have basis in sambo or standard wrestling, but it's the minority
> 
> BJJ is the most fun and rewarding in terms of grappling, so check that out!


 i will try to find some centre that teaches it around my place lmao.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Yes that was it, it sounds dope actually lmao
> I did try english boxing a bit, maybe I will continue but sincerely I felt like it doesnt help me


It sounds dope and is dope actually  and it's what lots of UFC guys start with btw

how often you have MMA? and like what's the schedule

one training striking, one training grappling?



pat pat said:


> you did boxing bro! Lmao
> Nahh i am not practicing to the extent that i end up brain damaged to be fair. Not really necessary if you dont want to be a pro
> Fucking hurts tho


Yeah but it's one of the reasons why I don't do it anymore  

I get it, but you start off doing it just because it's fun, but then you actually want to compete once you feel like you're good at it. At some point you have to think about whether it's worth sacrificing so much for the training when you don't want to compete because of brain damage threat 

That's why I switched to BJJ where I can do what I enjoy and even compete if I want to without being afraid of it scarring me for life



pat pat said:


> i will try to find some centre that teaches it around my place lmao.


Yeah you're from France right?

Just check reviews before going to a gym, also pick NoGi (it's without the kimono) so it translates to your MMA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It sounds dope and is dope actually  and it's what lots of UFC guys start with btw


 I heard joe rogan creaming his pants over it multiples times before lmaooo 



> how often you have MMA? and like what's the schedule


 one time per week, 



> one training striking, one training grappling?


 Nah my coach mix it up a bit, last time for example I did grappling and ended with some striking exercises( very limited) so the next time I start with striking etc 




> Yeah but it's one of the reasons why I don't do it anymore


  I think it's because you guys go too far into it lmao  



> I get it, but you start off doing it just because it's fun, but then you actually want to compete once you feel like you're good at it. At some point you have to think about whether it's worth sacrificing so much for the training when you don't want to compete because of brain damage threat


 no intention of ever competing bro, no way my poor skull would handle that shit  but it's just for the fun and just having it under your belt.



> That's why I switched to BJJ where I can do what I enjoy and even compete if I want to without being afraid of it scarring me for life


 ah you actually do want to compete tho, I see did you ever enter a BJJ competition? 




> Yeah you're from France right?
> 
> Just check reviews before going to a gym, also pick NoGi (it's without the kimono) so it translates to your MMA


 yeah I am going to do some researches


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I heard joe rogan creaming his pants over it multiples times before lmaooo


Yeah Joe Rogan is what got me into it actually 



pat pat said:


> Nah my coach mix it up a bit, last time for example I did grappling and ended with some striking exercises( very limited) so the next time I start with striking etc


Okay that makes sense, yeah

The best thing is to practice striking/grappling in your off-time if you have no background in either of those

So picking up bjj or boxing on the side is great way to progress faster imo

At least that's what some friends of mine that do MMA for quite a long time talk about  



pat pat said:


> no intention of ever competing bro, no way my poor skull would handle that shit  but it's just for the fun and just having it under your belt.


 let's see what you're going to be saying in a year, or maybe even just 6 months from now then 

I also always start off like this, but then once you progress further, you get motivated to prove your skills imo



pat pat said:


> ah you actually do want to compete tho, I see did you ever enter a BJJ competition?


Well no I don't want to compete necessarily

But I know that once I am good at something, I might want to try my shot at a tournament or something

And in boxing I had that little block in my head like "wait.. if I go to the tournament and get KO'd, I might seriously do some damage to my brain, holy shit.. I rather not go there then" and it was driving me crazy that I am actually training for something I will never compete with 

So even thought I don't compete at BJJ, the certainty in the back of my mind that I can compete and not worry about my health is what makes me thrive to become better on every training session


----------



## pat pat (Sep 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yeah Joe Rogan is what got me into it actually


 the bald friend lmao  




> Okay that makes sense, yeah
> 
> The best thing is to practice striking/grappling in your off-time if you have no background in either of those
> 
> So picking up bjj or boxing on the side is great way to progress faster imo


 yeah I figured I would need to do another art to get better, I'll try bjj actually. 



> let's see what you're going to be saying in a year, or maybe even just 6 months from now then
> 
> I also always start off like this, but then once you progress further, you get motivated to prove your skills imo


 I played tennis for very long and actually got better, never thought of going to competition, it's just for the fun lmao 
But maybe you are right and a plot twist will come  




> Well no I don't want to compete necessarily
> 
> But I know that once I am good at something, I might want to try my shot at a tournament or something
> 
> And in boxing I had that little block in my head like "wait.. if I go to the tournament and get KO'd, I might seriously do some damage to my brain, holy shit.. I rather not go there then" and it was driving me crazy that I am actually training for something I will never compete with


 Ohh I get it now, sincerely I rarely think about competition, it might be one of your personality traits. But it is in fact fucking scary, the pro scene is another level, thoee fuckers' strikes can break a wall and that being stuck in your head is a big very big no no  



> So even thought I don't compete at BJJ, the certainty in the back of my mind that I can compete and not worry about my health is what makes me thrive to become better on every training session


yeah I see it now 
What a weirdo tho


----------



## Ignition (Sep 29, 2019)

Pfft, fight bears and you are set.


----------



## Xel (Sep 29, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Pfft, fight bears and you are set.



And before someone asks, yes this is a national Russian leisure activity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 29, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Pfft, fight bears and you are set.


 Khabib! Lmao 


Xel said:


> And before someone asks, yes this is a national Russian leisure activity


Russian are absolutely nuts


----------



## Xel (Sep 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Russian are absolutely nuts



Yes, we are. Every single Russian meme you see out there is true


----------



## pat pat (Sep 29, 2019)

Xel said:


> Yes, we are. Every single Russian meme you see out there is true


I know the tanks memes are actually true  
How do you guys live such an over the top life?


----------



## Xel (Sep 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I know the tanks memes are actually true
> How do you guys live such an over the top life?



It's just in our blood I guess  Speaking for myself, even in my lifetime I've seen some drastic changes to the country and I grew up with this "anything can happen at any minute" mentality


----------



## pat pat (Sep 29, 2019)

Xel said:


> It's just in our blood I guess  Speaking for myself, even in my lifetime I've seen some drastic changes to the country and I grew up with this "anything can happen at any minute" mentality


It must be so freaking awesome, like some random dude coming out fighting with a bear for no reason "because its russia!"


----------



## fuff (Sep 29, 2019)

@patpat your sig....


----------



## pat pat (Sep 29, 2019)

fuff said:


> @patpat your sig....


What is it?  
Its connor lmao


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 30, 2019)

pat pat said:


> the bald friend lmao
> 
> 
> yeah I figured I would need to do another art to get better, I'll try bjj actually.
> ...


1- yeah but he is great, I watch his podcast all the time when a good guest is on  

2- great to hear that, tell me once you find a gym and go to a training if you liked it!

3- damn tennis is what I wanted to play for a good while when I was younger and actually trained for a little bit, but never got really serious about it  it's such an amazing sport though tbh..

4- well maybe I am competitive after all  I actually think in terms of competition in most things I do, so you might be right about that on second thought 
but most gyms in martial arts actually encourage you to compete once you get good enough since it's actually the best way to make your skill progress after some point  I mean you usually hit a plateau after some point, and no amount of hours of sparring will fix that, since you actually need a real 'fight' with an opponent that genuinely gives it his all to beat you, so you can get better

once you learn most of the moves and stuff, you actually need to force yourself to go all-out to see where you're lacking and to know what you should improve at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Sep 30, 2019)

Hope she's in the next Manga and fighting game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 30, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Hope she's in the next Manga and fighting game


Who dis bae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Sep 30, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Who dis bae



Haniyasushin Keiki (I call her cake xD)
She's an forgotten god (clay, pottery, haniwa creator from the Kofun era) that was reborn thanks to the human spirits praying for help in the place called 'Beast Realm', one of the Six Realms of Existence according to Buddhism reachable by crossing Hell.

Basically this place is ruled by animal spirits, whose society is based by survival where the strong rule over the weak as they desire. This place has human spirits too, but they are almost extinct. The animals created a place to preserve them (think of it as a human zoo) but it didn't change the fact that they were used as slaves and were treated horribly. So with enough faith gathered they summoned this God to fight em off.

She created an army of Haniwa to protect the human spirits and slowly transformed the natural beauty of Beast World into a techno dystopia which caused the animal spirits to freak out and invade the surface world, tricking the protagonists to help them fight this God and put and end to the human slave rebellion. 
She's refered by them as an evil destructive God, but she believed that they could coexist with the animal spirits as well, if they could come to respect the human spirits.

The plot of the game sorta mirrors how we treat our planet.


----------



## Ignition (Sep 30, 2019)

She's certainly bae tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 2, 2019)

Are you guys really loli-guys or it's just for the games.....?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2019)

Did I miss the drama? Looks like the last few posts were deleted.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 3, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Did I miss the drama? Looks like the last few posts were deleted.


what happened?


----------



## fuff (Oct 3, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Did I miss the drama? Looks like the last few posts were deleted.


In this thread?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2019)

fuff said:


> In this thread?


Yes





Haruka Katana said:


> what happened?


Twitter drama between OD and some rando who claims to be a credible news source yet exclusively uses machine translations. 123fire tried to start shit here and OD was online last night so I figured they fought in this thread.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 3, 2019)

I was in that


----------



## fuff (Oct 3, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I was in that


Details


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 3, 2019)

Imagine deleting drama posts before I got to read them


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 3, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Yes
> Twitter drama between OD and some rando who claims to be a credible news source yet exclusively uses machine translations. 123fire tried to start shit here and OD was online last night so I figured they fought in this thread.


I always find it hilarious whenever twitter people trying to be relevant to gain more followers


----------



## fuff (Oct 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I always find it hilarious whenever twitter people trying to be relevant to gain more followers


the od vs 123fire drama has been going on for awhile now


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2019)

yo what's good peeps.


----------



## fuff (Oct 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> yo what's good peeps.


Not much, finally Friday~ wbu


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2019)

took a week off next week 

Also watched Joker, one thing i like about my country is how we get the earliest movie tickets before other countries 

pretty good movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 4, 2019)

welp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> took a week off next week
> 
> Also watched Joker, one thing i like about my country is how we get the earliest movie tickets before other countries
> 
> pretty good movie



oh nice! any plans for the week off?

The trailer looks good for the movie, I want to see hustlers which I also heard was pretty good


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 5, 2019)

fuff said:


> oh nice! any plans for the week off?
> 
> The trailer looks good for the movie, I want to see hustlers which I also heard was pretty good


yes, i took a week off to show my cousin around my area

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Milady (Oct 5, 2019)

Good morning y'all 
Comic Con today 
Yoshitaka Amano, the artist behind every Final Fantasy logos and art concept is here  Hopefully his panel is not too crowded so I can get me and my two bitches in (my sisters ).
I love to see all sorts of cosplayers. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2019)

fuff said:


> Not much, finally Friday~ wbu



Ton of work but chillin. I went and watched joker .


----------



## fuff (Oct 5, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> yes, i took a week off to show my cousin around my area


that sounds fun, better than being at work!


Milady said:


> Good morning y'all
> Comic Con today
> Yoshitaka Amano, the artist behind every Final Fantasy logos and art concept is here  Hopefully his panel is not too crowded so I can get me and my two bitches in (my sisters ).
> I love to see all sorts of cosplayers. Can't wait!!!!!


Morning! share how it was, I'm assuming cons are always hectic


----------



## pat pat (Oct 5, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Yes
> Twitter drama between OD and some rando who claims to be a credible news source yet exclusively uses machine translations. 123fire tried to start shit here and OD was online last night so I figured they fought in this thread.


Its certainly  one of 123fire's minions 


Cherry said:


> Imagine deleting drama posts before I got to read them


 the mods suck so much, "muhhhh drama bad drama not good"


----------



## Ignition (Oct 5, 2019)

Makes me proud when US kids stand for USSR anthem instead their own


----------



## Ignition (Oct 5, 2019)

Mannnn work has me so drained


----------



## fuff (Oct 5, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Mannnn work has me so drained


what kind of work do you do?


----------



## Ignition (Oct 5, 2019)

fuff said:


> what kind of work do you do?



In-training chef in a geriatric. It is a good start, hoping to find work in a cruise later on.
Paused architecture for a while, too long and costly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Oct 6, 2019)

I know there are some DB fans in the NL as well.

Feel free to participate in our banner contest if you want to, there are still 9 days left!


----------



## fuff (Oct 6, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Ton of work but chillin. I went and watched joker .


what were your thoughts on it?

I saw it today and it wasnt bad, slow at some parts. I felt bad for his character at times


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2019)

Zenfail post in S8 thread


Zensuki said:


> Some examples. Week 1 of the first volume is expected to be low. Its how a series does from that thats important.



couldn't help but laugh...


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 7, 2019)

Happy birthday @Zef


----------



## Zef (Oct 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @Zef


Thank You


----------



## fuff (Oct 7, 2019)

Happy birthday @Zef


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Zef !!!
Hope you have a good one


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2019)

Happy birthday @Zef 
Happy birthday @Zef



Happy Birthday @Zef !!!
Hope you have a good one

Happy birthday @Zef


----------



## Platypus (Oct 7, 2019)

Happy birthday @Zef 
Happy birthday @Zef 



Happy Birthday @Zef !!!
Hope you have a good one
Happy birthday @Zef 
Happy birthday @Zef



Happy Birthday @Zef !!!
Hope you have a good one

Happy birthday @Zef


----------



## Rai (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Klue (Oct 7, 2019)

Happy birthday @Zef 
Happy birthday @Zef



Happy Birthday @Zef !!!
Hope you have a good one
Happy birthday @Zef 
Happy birthday @Zef



Happy Birthday @Zef !!!
Hope you have a good one

Happy birthday @Zef 
Happy birthday @Zef



Happy Birthday @Zef !!!
Hope you have a good one
Happy birthday @Zef 
Happy birthday @Zef



Happy Birthday @Zef !!!
Hope you have a good one

Happy birthday @Zef


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 7, 2019)

Happy bday @Zef


----------



## fuff (Oct 8, 2019)

when you want to change ur avatar but are indecisive asf


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2019)

Why isn't the 7 deadly sins over already? 

didn't they have the epilogue some months ago?


----------



## King1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why isn't the 7 deadly sins over already?
> 
> didn't they have the epilogue some months ago?


That series is a train wreck 

Apparently the author was trolling his fans when he did the epilogue and that 

The series is trash though particularly the ending. It makes war arc of naruto look like a masterpiece


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Zensuki (Oct 8, 2019)

Casually announces PS5 release date out of nowhere


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Zef !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2019)

Happy late birthday @Zef


----------



## Zef (Oct 8, 2019)

I feel so old


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 8, 2019)

I actually thought @Zef was created from the accumulated hatred by fans for Kishimoto's decline in writing Shippuden and overall wank of Itachi


who knew he had an actual birthday

Happy B-day then


----------



## fuff (Oct 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> I feel so old


how old are you now?


----------



## Zef (Oct 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> how old are you now?


25, soon I'll be 30.


----------



## Indra (Oct 9, 2019)

Zef said:


> 25, soon I'll be 30.


We all getting old bro


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2019)

Zef said:


> I feel so old


that's not old


----------



## Rusmina (Oct 9, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Zef 
And 25 years is not old you young...
Something


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2019)

After 342643784367 years of ugly ass, outdated fuckshit website layout, deviantart FINALLY decided to change their goddamn website layout.

Is it that hard huh deviantart? jesus finally.


----------



## Xel (Oct 9, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> After 342643784367 years of ugly ass, outdated fuckshit website layout, deviantart FINALLY decided to change their goddamn website layout.
> 
> Is it that hard huh deviantart? jesus finally.



Yeah except apparently it's a memory hog and has this huge space on top that's meant to have a "cover" but I have no pics of that resolution


----------



## Klue (Oct 9, 2019)

Zef said:


> 25, soon I'll be 30.



Fuck you.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 9, 2019)

Zef said:


> 25, soon I'll be 30.


You're so old.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 9, 2019)

Zef said:


> 25, soon I'll be 30.



You're almost at your peak!


----------



## fuff (Oct 9, 2019)

Zef said:


> 25, soon I'll be 30.


Your not that old....


----------



## Platypus (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2019)

What's good guys.


----------



## Indra (Oct 9, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> After 342643784367 years of ugly ass, outdated fuckshit website layout, deviantart FINALLY decided to change their goddamn website layout.
> 
> Is it that hard huh deviantart? jesus finally.


people still use deviantart?


----------



## fuff (Oct 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> What's good guys.


nothing much,
hows everything with you?
how mod life?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2019)

fuff said:


> nothing much,
> hows everything with you?
> how mod life?



Everything's good . Got an unexpected  day off from school. 

Modding is alright. Too many people spamming up threads but otherwise OK  .


----------



## fuff (Oct 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Everything's good . Got an unexpected  day off from school.
> 
> Modding is alright. Too many people spamming up threads but otherwise OK  .


Oh nice! Make sure you enjoy that day off


----------



## Platypus (Oct 10, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Everything's good . Got an unexpected  day off from school.
> 
> Modding is alright. Too many people spamming up threads but otherwise OK  .


What times are you usually online?


----------



## Xel (Oct 10, 2019)

Indra said:


> people still use deviantart?



I wish I didn't have to but idk where to move my stuff after so many years (used to also have tumblr but... yeah screw that).


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2019)

Platypus said:


> What times are you usually online?



I'm on Pacific Time now since I live in Cali. Three hours behind the east coast.

It seems to be the same folks over and over again tho .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2019)

Indra said:


> people still use deviantart?


yes, it still exists


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2019)

They were sooooooooo popular back in the day


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2019)

So, @Zef what did you think of HxH chapter?


----------



## Zef (Oct 13, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, @Zef what did you think of HxH chapter?


Someone please give Sain -1 rep.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 13, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, @Zef what did you think of HxH chapter?


THERE'S A NEW CHAPTER!?!?!?!? FINALLY.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> THERE'S A NEW CHAPTER!?!?!?!? FINALLY.


There isn't. 

@Zef was stalking me with his ratings and shit, so I decided a bit of a heart attack is reasonable revenge...


----------



## Milady (Oct 14, 2019)

Zef said:


> 25, soon I'll be 30.





Indra said:


> We all getting old bro





Haruka Katana said:


> that's not old





Klue said:


> Fuck you.



Happy Birthday Zef! 

And sorry folks, HK and I have Asian genes. We shall never look old .


----------



## Rai (Oct 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Zef


----------



## Rai (Oct 14, 2019)

@Haruka Katana can you plz translate what is he saying? 



That the shadow isn't Urashiki? 

from


----------



## Platypus (Oct 14, 2019)

Rai said:


> @Haruka Katana can you plz translate what is he saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crack theory about Urashiki being the ink smear in Kaguya's gravity time-space because of the shape of the smear and because Kodachi said he and Kishi had been working on establishing the Boruto lore since before the Kaguya fight.


----------



## Milady (Oct 14, 2019)

^NERD


----------



## Platypus (Oct 14, 2019)

What are you watching this season?



Milady said:


> ^NERD


----------



## Indra (Oct 14, 2019)

Milady said:


> Happy Birthday Zef!
> 
> And sorry folks, HK and I have Asian genes. We shall never look old .


Black don't crack 

asian don't raisin 



Platypus said:


> Crack theory about Urashiki being the ink smear in Kaguya's gravity time-space because of the shape of the smear and because *Kodachi said he and Kishi had been working on establishing the Boruto lore since before the Kaguya fight*.


He said what now?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> well I don't neg anyone
> 
> out of curiosity I'm just interested in the negging spree


She likes to bully but since the place is run by sasusaku crowd there is nothin that cant be done. If she dont like the negs then perhaps she could stop name calling me and telling me to fug off in a mocking manner everytime I make a post in a naruto section.  I really dont care but IF you cant handle the heat then I dont know what you are doing playin with fire. Suffice it to say, she is and has been on my ignore list for a while. But your SS club friends are way too vindictive even when on ignored. Then people wonder why barely anyone new post in these section.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Crack theory about Urashiki being the ink smear in Kaguya's gravity time-space because of the shape of the smear and because Kodachi said he and Kishi had been working on establishing the Boruto lore since before the Kaguya fight.



Kishimoto planning? srsly kishi?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 14, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> She likes to bully but since the place is run by sasusaku crowd there is nothin that cant be done. If she dont like the negs then perhaps she could stop name calling me and telling me to fug off in a mocking manner everytime I make a post in a naruto section.  I really dont care but IF you cant handle the heat then I dont know what you are doing playin with fire. Suffice it to say, she is and has been on my ignore list for a while. *But your SS club friends* are way too vindictive even when on ignored. Then people wonder why barely anyone new post in these section.


but I am not an SS fan though? 


understood the rest though


----------



## King1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> but I am not an SS fan though?


Can you prove it?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 14, 2019)

you can rate me optimistic bro but I am not an SS fan idk where you got that from

@King1 or @Hussain or @Musashi or @Indra etc... can testify for this fact 


not going to get patpat to swear by it since he will easily throw me under the bus for his own amusement 



King1 said:


> Can you prove it?


nevermind on @King1 too


@Arrow @Hyuga Prodigy  protect me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Musashi (Oct 14, 2019)

@Reviewing Logic is a Hyuuga fan more than anything, why would he ship that abomination of a ship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2019)

Rai said:


> @Haruka Katana can you plz translate what is he saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Platypus said:


> Crack theory about Urashiki being the ink smear in Kaguya's gravity time-space because of the shape of the smear and because Kodachi said he and Kishi had been working on establishing the Boruto lore since before the Kaguya fight.



what platz said



Reviewing Logic said:


> you can rate me optimistic bro but I am not an SS fan idk where you got that from
> 
> @King1 or @Hussain or @Musashi or @Indra etc... can testify for this fact
> 
> ...


if @Hussain is a closet ss fan that means you are too


----------



## fuff (Oct 14, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> what platz said
> 
> if @Hussain is a closet ss fan that means you are too


HK!!! I feel like ur not on here that often anymore! Life I guess? What’s new!!


----------



## fuff (Oct 14, 2019)

Forever 21 is closing  I actually really liked that store


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> HK!!! I feel like ur not on here that often anymore! Life I guess? What’s new!!


i guess you can say life 

Nothing new tbh, life still sucks 



fuff said:


> Forever 21 is closing  I actually really liked that store


----------



## fuff (Oct 14, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> i guess you can say life
> 
> Nothing new tbh, life still sucks


 awww!

well come here more often, it sucks when the crew is missing!


----------



## Platypus (Oct 15, 2019)

Indra said:


> He said what now?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 15, 2019)

fuff said:


> awww!
> 
> well come here more often, it sucks when the crew is missing!


ok


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 15, 2019)

Come to think of it I was really darn busy last week, too busy entertaining my cousin, too busy preparing for my friend's wedding etc. and when I finally get to rest at my home I just lay on bed all day


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 15, 2019)

Ooop

2.5k 



AYYYYYYYYAYAYAYAYSYAYWYDHFJRUEUDIF92H2IF8E


----------



## fuff (Oct 15, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Come to think of it I was really darn busy last week, too busy entertaining my cousin, too busy preparing for my friend's wedding etc. and when I finally get to rest at my home I just lay on bed all day



how did the sight seeing with ur cousins go btw?

Wedding + tourist guide that explains it, that’s enough to keep anyone busy.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 15, 2019)

fuff said:


> how did the sight seeing with ur cousins go btw?
> 
> Wedding + tourist guide that explains it, that’s enough to keep anyone busy.


was alright and fun. All we did was eat


----------



## Rai (Oct 15, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Crack theory about Urashiki being the ink smear in Kaguya's gravity time-space because of the shape of the smear and because Kodachi said he and Kishi had been working on establishing the Boruto lore since before the Kaguya fight.






Haruka Katana said:


> what platz said
> 
> if @Hussain is a closet ss fan that means you are too



I see  thank you


----------



## Indra (Oct 15, 2019)

and they didnt even give a backstory to Ao yet


----------



## fuff (Oct 15, 2019)

Indra said:


> and they didnt even give a backstory to Ao yet


Yes they did he died by obito and was scared of shisui oh wait that was Naruto not Boruto


----------



## Ignition (Oct 15, 2019)

So Boruto is doing a time-travel arc for ratings? clever.


----------



## fuff (Oct 15, 2019)

Ignition said:


> So Boruto is doing a time-travel arc for ratings? clever.


For the 20th anniversary! It sounds interesting tbh but worrisome


----------



## Milady (Oct 15, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Come to think of it I was really darn busy last week, too busy entertaining my cousin, too busy preparing for my friend's wedding etc. and when I finally get to rest at my home I just lay on bed all day



Hope you had fun!
Laying in bed is g00d


----------



## Trojan (Oct 18, 2019)

So, @Zensuki are you going to get out now or what?


----------



## Ignition (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Oct 18, 2019)

Is @Jibutters still here? 
I feel like it's been a while since I last saw him...


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2019)

@Platypus ur boy shisui!


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Is @Jibutters still here?
> I feel like it's been a while since I last saw him...


also havent see @Addy @rali (forgot his new name) for awhile too


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, @Zensuki are you going to get out now or what?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 19, 2019)

Zensuki said:


>


Well, not exactly now...
was it on 31 of October?  

or not even that... 



fuff said:


> also havent see @Addy @rali (forgot his new name) for awhile too


I think @Addy post every now and then, but I doubt Rali post anymore..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 19, 2019)

Milady said:


> Hope you had fun!
> Laying in bed is g00d






Hussain said:


> Is @Jibutters still here?
> I feel like it's been a while since I last saw him...


yea where is @Jibutters ...


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, not exactly now...
> was it on 31 of October?
> 
> or not even that...



Another extension


----------



## Trojan (Oct 19, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Another extension


Well, you sure suck...


----------



## Platypus (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, @Zensuki are you going to get out now or what?





Zensuki said:


>





Hussain said:


> Well, not exactly now...
> was it on 31 of October?
> 
> or not even that...
> ...





Zensuki said:


> Another extension





Hussain said:


> Well, you sure suck...



what are you guys even talking about


----------



## Trojan (Oct 19, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> what are you guys even talking about


the alleged Brexit. It's been 3 years, and they are not getting their sorry asses out...


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

who won the 2000 post?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey guys,

Reaching out to share that there is a Halloween Cooking Contest going on in the KCC:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> what are you guys even talking about





Hussain said:


> the alleged Brexit. It's been 3 years, and they are not getting their sorry asses out...



Its because 

1. The country was split 52,48
2. The Leave camp sold the public on a bunch of lies that people are only now starting to realise was fraud.

The new deal got rejected by Parliament. There's probably going to be a general election. Depending on who wins, the deal with either be accepted or a final referendum will be called: to leave the EU with the deal, or stay. 

Right now polling numbers suggest more people want to stay.


----------



## Milady (Oct 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Reaching out to share that there is a Halloween Cooking Contest going on in the KCC:



@Ignition


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes ignition please participate .


----------



## Ignition (Oct 20, 2019)

Hmm we don't really celebrate halloween here, but I'll see.


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2019)

@Haruka Katana i found it :3


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, not exactly now...
> was it on 31 of October?
> 
> or not even that...
> ...





fuff said:


> also havent see @Addy @rali (forgot his new name) for awhile too



hello mein brozars


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 21, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Haruka Katana i found it :3


long time no see fellow nazicat

For serious tho I have that emote anyways


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> long time no see fellow nazicat
> 
> For serious tho I have that emote anyways


iv been searching for it for a while XD


----------



## Trojan (Oct 21, 2019)

Addy said:


> hello mein brozars


all hail, Addy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 21, 2019)

@pat pat I didnt disappeared from whatsapp. I was just lazy


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> all hail, Addy


What the fuck are you guys doing here?....nazi much?! 


Haruka Katana said:


> @pat pat I didnt disappeared from whatsapp. I was just lazy


...lazy you didnt post there in two decade 
What new level of laziness is this  :


----------



## Milady (Oct 21, 2019)

lseep ZzzZzzz


----------



## Milady (Oct 21, 2019)

@pat pat HK chats with me in a private chat room for private stuff


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> @pat pat I didnt disappeared from whatsapp. I was just lazy


i use whatsapp too, very lazy as well the


----------



## Milady (Oct 21, 2019)

How's everyone doing? Haven't been here in a while.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 21, 2019)

Milady said:


> How's everyone doing? Haven't been here in a while.



I'm dying qq


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Milady said:


> @pat pat HK chats with me in a private chat room for private stuff


*lewd intensifies


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> ...lazy you didnt post there in two decade
> What new level of laziness is this  :


Come on now, I do say stuff once a while 



Milady said:


> @pat pat HK chats with me in a private chat room for private stuff


and with a language only we both understood


----------



## Milady (Oct 21, 2019)

Ignition said:


> I'm dying qq



 
I don't know what's going on with my life right now, it feels like a nightmare 



Haruka Katana said:


> Come on now, I do say stuff once a while
> 
> and with a language only we both understood



Yes that's right, we upgraded to another secret language


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> _*Come on now, I do say stuff once a while*_
> 
> and with a language only we both understood


ONCE IN A WHILE! ? 
You mean every ten year right?!


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

@Haruka Katana dont rate me optimistic dont you dare


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Haruka Katana dont rate me optimistic dont you dare



Lmao the pika quote is hilarious


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


>


----------



## Ignition (Oct 23, 2019)

Chile using Demon Slayer chars for protests

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


>


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

These images reminded me of @Milady 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 24, 2019)

Wasn't this @Platypus's favorite character?


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 24, 2019)

Zef said:


> Wasn't this @Platypus's favorite character?



I thought he only ironically liked him


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I thought he only ironically liked him



Caster!Gilgamesh tho <3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 24, 2019)

gilgatrash


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 24, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> gilgatrash



@Platypus

Ban her


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 24, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @Platypus
> 
> Ban her


isnt he retired


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2019)

Zef said:


> Wasn't this @Platypus's favorite character?



If you thought that was bad watch this  he gets devoured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 24, 2019)

Damn NF is laggin af. Is it just me?


----------



## fuff (Oct 24, 2019)

Ignition said:


> If you thought that was bad watch this  he gets devoured.


now this is blood @123fire


----------



## 123fire (Oct 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> now this is blood @123fire


Blood is blood no matter how much it is


----------



## fuff (Oct 25, 2019)

123fire said:


> Blood is blood no matter how much it is


I worded it wrong meant to see dark


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 25, 2019)

Just watched Terminator Dark Fate. Its... ok I guess?  Thought I'd drop some comments or some rants

Cons
1. I don't get why Terminator keeps overriding its plot over and over, its getting ridiculous

2. Rather than sending a machine to save the character this time, they send... this thing. I remember when the trailer came out and everyone hatin' on that justin bieber character.... well I tried to like her in this movie but she was really obnoxious half the time  Another problem with her is kinda spoilery

*Spoiler*: __ 




Why did they even think send someone that can actually DIE without medications to save an important figure  She's strong, but she needs constant medications that it feels dumb.

"Hmmm lets send this person here back to the past even though we know she can get incapacitated any time versus a fucking durable machine, that should save our timeline"   GeNiUs

Thats worse than sending Kyle Reese back to time. Speaking of Kyle Reese he has no purpose at this point in time lmao

I guess they're that desperate 




3. Also They kept throwing shade at white people, for not much of a reason, I mean there is but it still feels so weird
Person A: wow its so crowded 
Person B: Cause you're white 




Pros

I do like the Dani woman 
Sarah Connor is badass 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 though her plot armor is ridiculous, she's the most fragile among the people but the villain kept going soft on her because? 



Arnold terminator  He's the reason this movie is worth watching for. I like what they did with him. Interesting spin of things
I like the terminator villain, possibly the coolest terminator villain robot, T2000 is the better villain though. Liked his concept and he does bring out some sort of personality in that few scenes he's in.

wew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 123fire (Oct 25, 2019)

fuff said:


> I worded it wrong meant to see dark


----------



## Ignition (Oct 25, 2019)

*Prays the Reimu leak for Smash is true*


----------



## Ignition (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Oct 26, 2019)

Nani the fuck is this?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2019)

Every couple of months I pop back in here to say something dumb and for some reason a part of me still thinks I'm going to find the old gang. Hard to believe it's been about 5 years now since the original series ended and a lot of the regulars I interacted with moved on.  Just having one of those days.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 26, 2019)

@Courier Six you are alive :0


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> Every couple of months I pop back in here to say something dumb and for some reason a part of me still thinks I'm going to find the old gang. Hard to believe it's been about 5 years now since the original series ended and a lot of the regulars I interacted with moved on.  Just having one of those days.



Sup, man.


----------



## Courier Six (Oct 26, 2019)

Ignition said:


> @Courier Six you are alive :0


----------



## Trojan (Oct 26, 2019)

Ignition said:


> @Courier Six you are alive :0


he is back?


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 26, 2019)

@Zef you should read Spy x Family. I think you'll like it


----------



## Zef (Oct 26, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @Zef you should read Spy x Family. I think you'll like it


I already am, I'm at the chapter where they're searching for someone to be the mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 26, 2019)

Don't find spy x family all that appealing


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 26, 2019)

I really like it. Pretty funny and a wholesome idea. Wonder if its ever going to get serious. Not sure how I feel about the references to Nazisim not being portrayed effectively but I guess its just another bullet point in the long list of weird that Japan has with Nazism


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 26, 2019)

Zef said:


> I already am, I'm at the chapter where they're searching for someone to be the mom



Nice


----------



## Milady (Oct 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> These images reminded me of @Milady
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



They look so good 
Also makes me think of Benedict Cumberzatch no longer on NF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Oct 26, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just watched Terminator Dark Fate. Its... ok I guess?  Thought I'd drop some comments or some rants
> 
> Cons
> 1. I don't get why Terminator keeps overriding its plot over and over, its getting ridiculous
> ...



I would watch it just for Arnold


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2019)

@Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue

my first reaction video!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2019)

holding a diet for an entire year is truly admirable!


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2019)

its my way life now. my paranoia is too strong to allow me to break it


----------



## Zef (Oct 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue
> 
> (tag anyone i am forgot )
> 
> ...





Addy said:


> its my way life now. my paranoia is too strong to allow me to break it


I need to lose weight too, tell me your ways!

I have no self control when it comes to food.


----------



## fuff (Oct 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue
> 
> (tag anyone i am forgot )
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! It must have been hard work


----------



## pat pat (Oct 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue
> 
> (tag anyone i am forgot )
> 
> ...


 congrats bro!!!


----------



## Courier Six (Oct 27, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I really like it. Pretty funny and a wholesome idea. Wonder if its ever going to get serious. Not sure how I feel about the references to Nazisim not being portrayed effectively but I guess its just another bullet point in the long list of weird that Japan has with Nazism


What references to Nazism?


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> congrats bro!!!





fuff said:


> Congrats!!!! It must have been hard work


thanks!  i worked really hard for that


----------



## Zef (Oct 27, 2019)

But I love rice


----------



## Ignition (Oct 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue
> 
> (tag anyone i am forgot )
> 
> ...



Wow, I need to follow your example.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue
> 
> (tag anyone i am forgot )
> 
> ...


Congrats 

I can't survive without fried food and sugar... This diet is not for me


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 27, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I really like it. Pretty funny and a wholesome idea. Wonder if its ever going to get serious. Not sure how I feel about the references to Nazisim not being portrayed effectively but I guess its just another bullet point in the long list of weird that Japan has with Nazism


I didnt read till the Nazism or whatever but my problem with it is that its pretty much slapstick stuff all the time. All other mangas does it, so why is this particular manga more popular than the others idk. 


Milady said:


> I would watch it just for Arnold


yes


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Congrats
> 
> I can't survive without fried food and sugar... This diet is not for me


its ok :cafeels



Ignition said:


> Wow, I need to follow your example.


----------



## Rai (Oct 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue
> 
> (tag anyone i am forgot )
> 
> ...



Nice! careful not to get too skinny


----------



## Milady (Oct 27, 2019)

@Addy Wow! Congrats! How much weight did you lose in total?!


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2019)

Milady said:


> @Addy Wow! Congrats! How much weight did you lose in total?!


thanks! idk how uch i lost. i never weighed before or after XD


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2019)

Rai said:


> Nice! careful not to get too skinny


thanks


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 27, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> What references to Nazism?



It's pretty obvious that it's set in WW2 Europe.  The architecture and culture are clearly European, a nearby country is a misspelling of Hungary etc. 

The Nazi symbolism is clear and imo is distasteful for a manga thats clearly never going to be dark or serious. 

SSS, uniforms, the Nazi party symbol is almost the same bar the swastika.



Haruka Katana said:


> I didnt read till the Nazism or whatever but my problem with it is that its pretty much slapstick stuff all the time. All other mangas does it, so why is this particular manga more popular than the others idk.



Probably because its a unique premise. The art is good. The anime will do it wonders.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> thanks! idk how uch i lost. i never weighed before or after XD


 lmao that's the way to goooo!!!


----------



## Zef (Oct 27, 2019)

MHA writer acts just like Deku.


----------



## Milady (Oct 27, 2019)

Summer is over. Can someone pls change the poll


----------



## fuff (Oct 27, 2019)

Milady said:


> Summer is over. Can someone pls change the poll


we need a new bread! who won 2000 post?!


----------



## Milady (Oct 27, 2019)

fuff said:


> we need a new bread! who won 2000 post?!




Me


----------



## pat pat (Oct 27, 2019)

Milady said:


> Me


No.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2019)

Milady said:


> Summer is over. Can someone pls change the poll


No, it's not.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2019)

@fuff @pat pat I invite you to come and live here. We will see if you would still think "summer is over" nonsense 
funny thing, yesterday I was going to post how we have an Endless Summer...


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @fuff @pat pat I invite you to come and live here. We will see if you would still think "summer is over" nonsense
> funny thing, yesterday I was going to post how we have an Endless Summer...


How about you Come to Canada and experience the four seasons instead


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2019)

fuff said:


> How about you Come to Canada and experience the four seasons instead


I can't. Diplomatic ties are cut, and therefore, I can't travel to Canada...


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I can't. Deplomatics ties are cut, and therefore, I can't travel to Canada...


Awww that sucks, I think you would have liked it if you could.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2019)

in the last vacation I was planning to go to Canada instead of Turkey actually, but then I remembered that was out of option...


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 28, 2019)

@pat pat
How's the (hi)MMA(wari) journey going?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Oct 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> No, it's not.



But I'm cold


----------



## pat pat (Oct 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> @pat pat
> How's the (hi)MMA(wari) journey going?


 fine! I am getting better and better!


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> in the last vacation I was planning to go to Canada instead of Turkey actually, but then I remembered that was out of option...


Maybe one day you will be able to!


----------



## Ignition (Oct 28, 2019)

I cooked some amazing lasagna today <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2019)

Hey what's good yall .


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hey what's good yall .


The sky is smoky due to the fires near Los Angeles.


Be extra careful outdoors if you have asthma!


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Ignition said:


> I cooked some amazing lasagna today <3


 men that can cook >>>>



Raiden said:


> Hey what's good yall .


not bad, short work day! how about you?

Anyone got plans for Halloween or had plans over the weekend?


----------



## Milady (Oct 29, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> The sky is smoky due to the fires near Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> Be extra careful outdoors if you have asthma!




My friend lives near there. He has to wear a mask. So I suggested getting an oxygen tank (China uses them?) 

But very sad for the tragedy


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue
> 
> (tag anyone i am forgot )



Wahh congratulations!!! That takes a lot of dedication! I can lose about 1 pound in 6 months if I cry every day 

I agree with Zensuki. Now you can start hitting the gym!


----------



## Milady (Oct 29, 2019)

@Blu-ray thanks for the rep. Yep it's been a while! I was just ramdomly thinking about our watchalongs from the past. Good times lol  



PikaCheeka said:


> I agree with Zensuki. Now you can start hitting the gym!



Don't agree anything with Zensuki. He is an imposter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 29, 2019)

Milady said:


> My friend lives near there. He has to wear a mask. So I suggested getting an oxygen tank (China uses them?)
> 
> But very sad for the tragedy


Fire is contained, so we are safe now!


----------



## Milady (Oct 29, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Fire is contained, so we are safe now!



Good to hear. Stay safe


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 29, 2019)

Milady said:


> @Blu-ray thanks for the rep. Yep it's been a while! I was just ramdomly thinking about our watchalongs from the past. Good times lol


Yeah, I miss the good old days. Everything's changing. Addy doesn't even have a fat belly anymore.


----------



## Indra (Oct 29, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue
> 
> (tag anyone i am forgot )
> 
> ...


Congrats Addy!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2019)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wahh congratulations!!! That takes a lot of dedication! I can lose about 1 pound in 6 months if I cry every day
> 
> I agree with Zensuki. Now you can start hitting the gym!


you cna do it too!!


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2019)

Indra said:


> Congrats Addy!!!!!!


thanks


----------



## Milady (Oct 30, 2019)

Addy said:


> thanks



Maybe you can start a youtube video on tips on losing weight


----------



## Ignition (Oct 30, 2019)

Sasuga Rin !


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2019)

Milady said:


> Maybe you can start a youtube video on tips on losing weight


tip 1: dont eat anything from a factory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2019)

For Americans memebers... 

why is the American regime so keen on kicking Trump's ass out? 

Note: He can burn in hell for all I care, but just to see it from the other perspective... 
I would imagine him being the (or one of?) best dog that the ZTO got would make the regime worship him, but I guess not...


----------



## Milady (Oct 31, 2019)

Hussain said:


> For Americans memebers...
> 
> why is the American regime so keen on kicking Trump's ass out?
> 
> ...



It does not matter if you're a Republican or a Democrat. No One is above the law! We must defend the Constitution. This is a matter of national security!


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2019)

Milady said:


> It does not matter if you're a Republican or a Democrat. No One is above the law! We must defend the Constitution. This is a matter of national security!


that's lovely and all, but what did he do? 

if anything, he is forcing all those spineless pussies to pay tons of money to the Americans for nothing... 
I would understand why other countries would hate him, but for the Americans, he's stealing everyone's resources and bringing it to you..


he even announced the American mercenaries in Syria will be smuggling Syrian oil to American companies...  


Also, American's "national security" is an EXTREMELY loose term
an ant could be taking food for its kids in a galaxy that is 10 trillion light-years away, and the Americans will consider that a threat
to their national security...  So, what does that even mean? 

is there ANYTHING at all that is NOT a nationally security matter to the US?


----------



## Milady (Oct 31, 2019)

Hussain said:


> that's lovely and all, but what did he do?
> 
> if anything, he is forcing all those spineless pussies to pay tons of money to the Americans for nothing...
> I would understand why other countries would hate him, but for the Americans, he's stealing everyone's resources and bringing it to you..
> ...



Basically, Ukraine would not be receiving the military aid until they give Trump the dirt on Biden. Democrats argue that he's abusing his power as a President by withholding security assistance for help with a (personal) political campaign. So if this president gets away with it, anyone else can do it as well. 

According to the Republicans, asking for a favor "is not a crime" and this investigation is "unfair". AKA they cried FAKE NEWS!

And finally, according to the whistleblower, the phone transcript released by the White House is incomplete. I think the White House has yet to release the entire transcript.

Suspicious


----------



## Milady (Oct 31, 2019)

It's illegal to seek or receive foreign help in U.S. elections. Trump says he did nothing wrong.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks! I dressed up as an office lady.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloweeen!


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2019)

fuff said:


> Happy Halloween guys!


happy halloween :3


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> For Americans memebers...
> 
> why is the American regime so keen on kicking Trump's ass out?
> 
> ...


american left want him out because he "represents the worst of what america has to offer, and thus he will implement that onto america so everyone will be a fat orange nazi one day".

personally, i didnt see much difference between him and obama


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2019)

Addy said:


> personally, i didnt see much difference between him and obama


there isn't. Besides their skin color...  

although it can be argued that Obama was just a hypocrite, where trump is an open book...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 1, 2019)

Just watched one of the worst movies of the year 

Maleficient 2 

....Like who wrote this shit??? 

The movie barely even have Maleficient in it, the MAIN CHARACTER is barely in it. 

I won't spoil.

Basically there is this plot, then there is a stupid random side plot. The random side plot felt tacked in??? why do we even need that side plot. And then its like everyone forgot what situation they were in and shit just happens 

Random buildups, or NO buildups at all, sometimes I wasn't even sure wtf happened, or how this character knew this would happen. Very forced interactions, you dont give a shit of anyone. At some point you just stop giving fucks with what happens. Some scenes even renders Maleficient 1 pointless. Holy crap this movie 

Even the recent Terminator Dark Fate's plot make more sense than this.

This shit is transformers level bad, worse than Batman v superman, at least Batman v superman had good action in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2019)

@LostSelf 

I don't know why this fodder showed up on YT...


----------



## Milady (Nov 1, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just watched one of the worst movies of the year
> 
> Maleficient 2
> 
> ...



LOL. Great review babe.
First of all the first movie was pretty shitty. But of course Disney is rich AF. I'm not surpirsed they made a pointless sequel


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 1, 2019)

Milady said:


> LOL. Great review babe.
> First of all the first movie was pretty shitty. But of course Disney is rich AF. I'm not surpirsed they made a pointless sequel


man the first movie was decent compared to this weird, shrooms smoked sequel 

Yeah I'm confident the writers were smoking some pixie shrooms while making this.

Now that I think of it the ending was just whacky, no common sense needed, just turn your brain off while watching the movie 

Despite the unintentionally funny crazy shit ending, I forgot to mention the middle of the movie was boring AF


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2019)

> just googled "Maleficient 2"

it did not take me more than 1 look to know that it's shit... 


@Haruka Katana please fix your eyes, and you wouldn't have to go throw shit movies... 
or make someone else select movies for you if you suck at it...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 1, 2019)

I watch it because my friends ask me to 

Its a good laughing topic to talk about I guess, not a total waste


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 1, 2019)

I watch it because my friends ask me to 

Its a good laughing topic to talk about I guess, not a total waste


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I watch it because my friends ask me to
> 
> Its a good laughing topic to talk about I guess, not a total waste





Haruka Katana said:


> I watch it because my friends ask me to
> 
> Its a good laughing topic to talk about I guess, not a total waste



we don't need you to tell us that twice tho... 

Also, tell your friend to fix her/his taste. Thank you..U_U
or make him/her pay for your tickets next time... U_U

altho I am sure @Milady would love nothing more than to pay for you instead of her traveling all over the place... U_U


----------



## Indra (Nov 1, 2019)

Death stranding is apparently shit lmao


----------



## Milady (Nov 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> altho I am sure @Milady would love nothing more than to pay for you instead of her traveling all over the place... U_U



I see it
I like it
I want it
I got it 

They say "where?"
I say nah I go everywhere


----------



## Milady (Nov 1, 2019)

Indra said:


> Death stranding is apparently shit lmao



Omg saw the review too. The world must be ending


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just watched one of the worst movies of the year
> 
> Maleficient 2
> 
> ...


does it have a rape aligory like last time?


----------



## Rai (Nov 1, 2019)

HK vs Hussain


----------



## Milady (Nov 1, 2019)

HK won


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 1, 2019)

Indra said:


> Death stranding is apparently shit lmao



It's high art. Plebs getting themselves exposed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 1, 2019)

the trailer looked pretty good for maleficent 2, seems like a a child leaving the nest type and the mother feeling like she is being replaced with the mother-in law. I guess the trailer was misleading


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @LostSelf
> 
> I don't know why this fodder showed up on YT...



Because is the real boss of Pokemon. 

And by the way...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 2, 2019)

Hussain said:


> we don't need you to tell us that twice tho...
> 
> Also, tell your friend to fix her/his taste. Thank you..U_U
> or make him/her pay for your tickets next time... U_U
> ...


lol my connection went haywire 

Usually i get free movie tickets but not this time i guess 

I will travel with her one day 



Indra said:


> Death stranding is apparently shit lmao





Milady said:


> Omg saw the review too. The world must be ending


I heard reviews are mixed tho? Like a like it or hate it game

What I hate about it though, is the constant stupid hype they give.
ZOMG GOTY
NEW GENRE STRAND GAME
EVERYONE'S JAW DROPPED WHEN THEY PLAYED THE GAME

Especially that new genre shit they're trying to push

Any links of the reviews? 



Addy said:


> does it have a rape aligory like last time?


lol, not really 



Milady said:


> HK won


you bet 



fuff said:


> the trailer looked pretty good for maleficent 2, seems like a a child leaving the nest type and the mother feeling like she is being replaced with the mother-in law. I guess the trailer was misleading


It always is.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 2, 2019)

Tbf the online to Death Stranding is a new thing. You basically build the world map with each other but you never see the other person. Wholesome building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> lol, not really


so no "slip her the roophie and cut off her wings to simulate rape" scene? wow, disney restrained itself this time


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 2, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Tbf the online to Death Stranding is a new thing. You basically build the world map with each other but you never see the other person. Wholesome building.


but it's still online gimmicks, like in other games, there are features where I go online and collect fallen online players stuff, like dog tags. This is the same thing but more advanced.

Still not a new genre whether they like it or not.


----------



## Milady (Nov 2, 2019)

@Haruka Katana this was the review I read:


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 2, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> but it's still online gimmicks, like in other games, there are features where I go online and collect fallen online players stuff, like dog tags. This is the same thing but more advanced.
> 
> Still not a new genre whether they like it or not.



It's not. The other players actually change your world. They can build bridges together that will be in your world when you start it up next time. They can even build roads. The entire landscape of your game will change over time and depending on which server you are connected to. And its all done without co-op. 

I don't think any other game does this. Will it become a new genre? Who knows but I think its definitely refreshing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 2, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I heard reviews are mixed tho? Like a like it or hate it game
> 
> What I hate about it though, is the constant stupid hype they give.
> ZOMG GOTY
> ...


IT is getting mixed reviews, but they all say the same thing. Interesting story but the actual game is ... meh.

It's really just an amazon simulator but with sci fi elements lmao. The deathstranding reddit has the megathread for every review out right now, although I've personally only watched the Easy Allies review.

I read the Kotaku one which was pretty good too:




Haruka Katana said:


> but it's still online gimmicks, like in other games, there are features where I go online and collect fallen online players stuff, like dog tags. This is the same thing but more advanced.
> 
> Still not a new genre whether they like it or not.


plus the concept is not that new. 

Zen and Milady both have played bloodborne, so they know about that online gimmick. Aka the people leaving you messages/tips/hints in the map.



Zensuki said:


> It's high art. Plebs getting themselves exposed


It really is a walking simulator tho....


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 2, 2019)

Indra said:


> Zen and Milady both have played bloodborne, so they know about that online gimmick. Aka the people leaving you messages/tips/hints in the map.



See my other post. Its nothing like Bloodborne. In Bloodborne you can't affect each others worlds unless you play together. 



Indra said:


> It really is a walking simulator tho....



Hiking simulator more like with a bit of MGS. I'm okay with that, the world looks pretty and I wanna see how far the online stuff goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Nov 2, 2019)

It looks boring. Will there be a demo?


----------



## pat pat (Nov 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> Death stranding is apparently shit lmao


 no it's not, I have seen a lot about it and it's good. It's simply different and complex. 
That game was always getting destroyed by the "videogame media" because "kojima takes himself too seriously rehhhhh"


----------



## pat pat (Nov 3, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Tbf the online to Death Stranding is a new thing. You basically build the world map with each other but you never see the other person. Wholesome building.


Yep, I actually thought he was bullshitting when he said it would be a totally new concept, it's like "what else can you even do?" Welp here it is. Cant wait to grab the game.
T
It's one of those "love it or hate it" games. You either accept to invest yourself 100% and go all out on it or you hate it because "its boring". 



Indra said:


> IT is getting mixed reviews, but they all say the same thing. Interesting story but the actual game is ... meh.
> 
> It's really just an amazon simulator but with sci fi elements lmao. The deathstranding reddit has the megathread for every review out right now, although I've personally only watched the Easy Allies review.
> 
> ...


 "It'S A WaLkIng SiMuLatOR" 
It's the one criticism I consider garbage and void of any consistency, it's not a criticism it's a joke people made when the first trailers came out. But I know this will be thrown around randomly by everyone and their moms.
The game will suffer from its hype, the fact that so many media said it would be a different genre in itself ( which IT IS like @Zensuki explained) pissed off a lot of people. Because for some reason when a game or anything receive a lot of hype there are chances people will have a natural tendency to shoot it down  
And its nothing like bloodborne dafuq


----------



## Platypus (Nov 3, 2019)

Zef said:


> Wasn't this @Platypus's favorite character?


----------



## Musashi (Nov 3, 2019)

Indra said:


> Death stranding is apparently shit lmao



"Death Stranding is, quite literally, a 40-hour series of mostly on-foot, Pan-American fetch quests. I've not seen a game this disrespectful of player time since Grass Growing Simulator 2019™."


----------



## Ignition (Nov 3, 2019)

Boruto's time travel arc is such a shit tier fanfiction I swear.


----------



## Ignition (Nov 3, 2019)

Dis ost is god thier on the other hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Yep, I actually thought he was bullshitting when he said it would be a totally new concept, it's like "what else can you even do?" Welp here it is. Cant wait to grab the game.
> T
> It's one of those "love it or hate it" games. You either accept to invest yourself 100% and go all out on it or you hate it because "its boring".
> 
> ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Yep, I actually thought he was bullshitting when he said it would be a totally new concept, it's like "what else can you even do?" Welp here it is. Cant wait to grab the game.
> T
> It's one of those "love it or hate it" games. You either accept to invest yourself 100% and go all out on it or you hate it because "its boring".
> 
> ...


enjoy your walking simulator then 

Pissing simulator too 








































Btw I don't hate the game as you said its the hype thats killing it. I just like riling fanboys up. It may be a fairly decent game but I dislike the overhype and praise when its just not that.


----------



## Indra (Nov 4, 2019)

Musashi said:


> "Death Stranding is, quite literally, a 40-hour series of mostly on-foot, Pan-American fetch quests. I've not seen a game this disrespectful of player time since Grass Growing Simulator 2019™."


----------



## pat pat (Nov 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> enjoy your walking simulator then
> 
> Pissing simulator too
> 
> ...


I know,  most wont even try with this game and will bury it because of its hype. Meanwhile the game actually brings something interesting, but will be put down because of its hype. Meanwhile the author did nothing wrong 
The same media that hyped people will be the same to put the oil on people's hatred and bring it down. Always the same circle 
For example you have people trying to convince themselves that the online system is nothing new, when it is lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> For example you have people trying to convince themselves that the online system is nothing new, when it is lol.


Its really nothing new


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Boruto's time travel arc is such a shit tier fanfiction I swear.



Stop watching Boruto 



Haruka Katana said:


> Its really nothing new



I don't know about the actual game, but the trailer looks boring AF


----------



## fuff (Nov 4, 2019)

Milady said:


> Stop watching Boruto
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the actual game, but the trailer looks boring AF


Did you watch any of the EPs for boruto? Now that I think about I never see you in those threads lol


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Its really nothing new



There isn't a single game like Death Stranding. Story wise, gameplay wise, or in respect to online. You can't say that about most of the games coming out these days. Its a totally unique premise.

It reminds me a lot of games like Shadow of the Colossus or Silent Hill, games that for some may lack in the gameplay department but that would be missing the point. The entire game, gameplay, visuals, story, sound are all so in tune with each other that it makes you wish other video games were like it. 

Thats why Death Stranding is so hyped. There are few games that do that and even fewer studios that can. For some its peak gaming.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2019)

@Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue

my first reaction video!


----------



## Milady (Nov 4, 2019)

fuff said:


> Did you watch any of the EPs for boruto? Now that I think about I never see you in those threads lol


















No 
When I do, it hurts my brain.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2019)

Milady said:


> Stop watching Boruto
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the actual game, but the trailer looks boring AF


I watched like 2-3 trailers. 50+ minutes of  torturous "gameplay"

It was boring 



Zensuki said:


> There isn't a single game like Death Stranding. Story wise, gameplay wise, or in respect to online. You can't say that about most of the games coming out these days. Its a totally unique premise.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of games like Shadow of the Colossus or Silent Hill, games that for some may lack in the gameplay department but that would be missing the point. The entire game, gameplay, visuals, story, sound are all so in tune with each other that it makes you wish other video games were like it.
> 
> Thats why Death Stranding is so hyped. There are few games that do that and even fewer studios that can. For some its peak gaming.


Uh, if you say so  

Right now I don't trust critics game reviews and their reviews boils down to "uh its boring but unique but maybe its nice but idk" which is so indecisive. 

The real review comes from the overall gamers score and sales figures


----------



## Ignition (Nov 5, 2019)

Can't wait for a new CoD game where russians are blamed for bombing Hiroshima or invading Vietnam.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 5, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Can't wait for a new CoD game where russians are blamed for bombing Hiroshima or invading Vietnam.


I heard the game is good though. 

Except it pissed off Russians lol. What is your opinion on this?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Nov 6, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Can't wait for a new CoD game where russians are blamed for bombing Hiroshima or invading Vietnam.



Let's not mention the stereotype. Every Russians are named Dimitri? 
When I play CoD I sometimes feel bad for nationality playing as the bad guys. Like, that never happens with Americans 

Although Reznov and Dimitri from CoD: World at War were awesome characters 



Platypus said:


>



Shut Up Platypus


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2019)

Wednesday!! Two more days to go and then long weekend


----------



## Ignition (Nov 6, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I heard the game is good though.
> 
> Except it pissed off Russians lol. What is your opinion on this?



I don't particulary care, I think we are sorta used being the big dumb baddies in every american type of entertaiment, it's a cold war trend they can't let go (we russians sorta do it with nazis for obvious reasons but very rarely have I seen russians bashing americans on entertaiment).
CoD also did it for a long time so the outrage seems kinda dumb. What pissed people off was a scene about a real life war crime (The Highway of Death) led by the US & allies but in this game it was dumped as Russia's fault. 

I believe games portraying the horrors of war should be more balanced on their views if they are going to involve real life geopolitics, both US and Russia have a fair share of terrible episodes in their history, pushing a one-sided narrative about your political rivals doesn't make an interesting plot.


----------



## Ignition (Nov 6, 2019)

Milady said:


> Let's not mention the stereotype. Every Russians are named Dimitri?
> When I play CoD I sometimes feel bad for nationality playing as the bad guys. Like, that never happens with Americans
> 
> Although Reznov and Dimitri from CoD: World at War were awesome characters



Vladimir or Dimitri  yeah that's why this one wasn't released in Russia, specially with lines such as "russians understand only violence so I show them violence" or russians being terrorists and what not.


----------



## Ignition (Nov 6, 2019)

Relevant:


----------



## Addy (Nov 8, 2019)

@Haruka Katana @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki @Blu-ray @Rai @pat pat @Milady @Zef @Ignition @123fire @PikaCheeka @Klue

prepare for a story on how I got a SasuHina doujinshi 6-5 years ago XD


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2019)

@Rai @Milady 

have they stopped producing Conan episodes or what? lol
Or are they having too many breaks lately?


----------



## Rai (Nov 9, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Rai @Milady
> 
> have they stopped producing Conan episodes or what? lol
> Or are they having too many breaks lately?



Break.

958 is finally up on Crunchyroll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Nov 9, 2019)

I haven't watched Conan in a while. Gotta catch up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Nov 9, 2019)

Dayum this animation, talk about gacha money well spent.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 10, 2019)

Back to palate town, Pikachu's past revealed, Lugia returns again? 

interesting new season that seems not to be barred down by a game


----------



## Nataly (Nov 11, 2019)

So odd not to see Thread Filters for NL on the front page


----------



## Milady (Nov 11, 2019)

Lmao    @Haruka Katana @Indra @Ignition it's a pretty short video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 11, 2019)

Milady said:


> Lmao    @Haruka Katana @Indra @Ignition it's a pretty short video


Please explain to me why anyone thinks this game is good


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 11, 2019)

Milady said:


> Lmao    @Haruka Katana @Indra @Ignition it's a pretty short video


Omg Yea the reviews never gave me a straight answer Lmao, just circling around the review


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 11, 2019)

Indra said:


> Please explain to me why anyone thinks this game is good



Great visuals, unique and interesting story (scifi, bloodbornish), gameplay thats deeper than most AAA games, a game that genuinely does something new, and a cool multiplayer element. 



GOTY


----------



## Indra (Nov 11, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Great visuals, unique and interesting story (scifi, bloodbornish), gameplay thats deeper than most AAA games, a game that genuinely does something new, and a cool multiplayer element.
> 
> 
> 
> GOTY


have you finished the game yet?


----------



## Milady (Nov 12, 2019)

So Zensuki also has Kojima as his phone wallpaper?


----------



## Milady (Nov 12, 2019)

Indra said:


> Please explain to me why anyone thinks this game is good





Haruka Katana said:


> Omg Yea the reviews never gave me a straight answer Lmao, just circling around the review



I tried to watch the ending scene on YouTube but it was too boring lol 

I guess it's just not my cup of tea


----------



## Addy (Nov 12, 2019)

my livestream went well last night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 12, 2019)

Indra said:


> have you finished the game yet?





The game just came out. Its like a 40 hour game as well


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## fuff (Nov 12, 2019)

@Hussain


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2019)

Akatasuki are fodders... U_U

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 12, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Akatasuki are fodders... U_U


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Platypus (Nov 12, 2019)

Hussain said:


>


Signature Rules: "The absolute maximum filesize limit is 1MB (1024KB). This is also for the entire signature, not just individual files. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the filesize Limit."

Your gif (4,163.71 KB) is over the allowed filesize.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 12, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Signature Rules: "The absolute maximum filesize limit is 1MB (1024KB). This is also for the entire signature, not just individual files. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the filesize Limit."
> 
> Your gif (4,163.71 KB) is over the allowed filesize.



 @Hussain


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milady (Nov 12, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Signature Rules: "The absolute maximum filesize limit is 1MB (1024KB). This is also for the entire signature, not just individual files. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the filesize Limit."
> 
> Your gif (4,163.71 KB) is over the allowed filesize.



Why do you sound like a robot?


----------



## fuff (Nov 12, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Signature Rules: "The absolute maximum filesize limit is 1MB (1024KB). This is also for the entire signature, not just individual files. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the filesize Limit."
> 
> Your gif (4,163.71 KB) is over the allowed filesize.


Platgaku back at it again with the rules

edit: took out something which I wrote too fast -_-


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2019)

stop bullying me... 

-----
btw, @Yagami1211 if you have a moment, which translation is correct? 
I just so @Zef posting this... 



and Viz (I think?) has it like this... 




Which one is the accurate one? 
(assuming you have the raw? )


----------



## Platypus (Nov 12, 2019)

Hussain said:


> stop bullying me...
> 
> -----
> btw, @Yagami1211 if you have a moment, which translation is correct?
> ...


Chapter?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 12, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Chapter?


chapter 419 page 17 on mangalife


----------



## Trojan (Nov 13, 2019)

Do we have any other translators around?  
@OrganicDinosaur is not always here, and I am not sure if some of the others are still around or not...


----------



## fuff (Nov 13, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Do we have any other translators around?
> @OrganicDinosaur is not always here, and I am not sure if some of the others are still around or not...


Google translate is always around


----------



## Trojan (Nov 13, 2019)

fuff said:


> Google translate is always around


Well, I don't have the raw :V
and it's not really reliable anyway...


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello


----------



## fuff (Nov 13, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Hello


Heyy cherry I see ur back and back with the og name 
How’s life


----------



## Indra (Nov 13, 2019)

Milady said:


> I tried to watch the ending scene on YouTube but it was too boring lol
> 
> I guess it's just not my cup of tea


Nope I watched some walkthroughs and I fell asleep.

I'll wait for Zen and Patty's review after they finish it tho


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 13, 2019)

fuff said:


> Heyy cherry I see ur back and back with the og name
> How’s life


Hello Fuff, I am doing well. How have you been? It has been a while


----------



## fuff (Nov 13, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Hello Fuff, I am doing well. How have you been? It has been a while


i'm good! just the same old same old. work and waiting for the weekend


----------



## Milady (Nov 14, 2019)

Indra said:


> Nope I watched some walkthroughs and I fell asleep.
> 
> I'll wait for Zen and Patty's review after they finish it tho



Haha 

Well I'm waiting for Zen to Shareplay


----------



## Milady (Nov 14, 2019)

Disney+ is out. You know what that means....

Me: "big sis, pls gimme your password "


----------



## fuff (Nov 14, 2019)

When it feels like your only work friend is replacing you


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2019)

So, is attack on titan going to end this year or what? 
cuz it doesn't sound like it to me...


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, is attack on titan going to end this year or what?
> cuz it doesn't sound like it to me...


Wouldn’t they have announced it, if it was?


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2019)

i am fucked either way and wont spend that much money on either


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2019)

i envy @Hussain


----------



## Trojan (Nov 15, 2019)

Addy said:


> i envy @Hussain


for what? 

I tried to get the games, I couldn't find them anywhere here...


----------



## Milady (Nov 15, 2019)

Addy said:


> i am fucked either way and wont spend that much money on either



Do you still have PS4? You should play some games and live stream. Good way to make money maybe


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 15, 2019)

Addy said:


> i am fucked either way and wont spend that much money on either



Buying Sword and Shield at full price..... big oof 
Just wait a few months for the deals.


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2019)

Finally Friday


----------



## Addy (Nov 16, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Buying Sword and Shield at full price..... big oof
> Just wait a few months for the deals.


did you see the fucking price for a 3ds game in israel? its just 10 bucks short from a full price switch new game :ggilfe


Milady said:


> Do you still have PS4? You should play some games and live stream. Good way to make money maybe


i do live streams but not with PS4. not on twitch cause its a porn site. i do it on youtube but not much and i dont get stuff like superchats cause i am in israel 

last live stream i did


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2019)

@Milady Nice Detective Conan ending

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Nov 16, 2019)

Rai said:


> @Milady Nice Detective Conan ending



Cute song 
Ran x Shinichi OTP


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2019)

Addy said:


> did you see the fucking price for a 3ds game in israel? its just 10 bucks short from a full price switch new game :ggilfe



Nintendo never drops the prices of their games. Bunch of cheap mofos


----------



## Ignition (Nov 16, 2019)

Heard people didn't like the new pokemon


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> for what?
> 
> I tried to get the games, I couldn't find them anywhere here...




Got it on 14 November, a day before release 


Ignition said:


> Heard people didn't like the new pokemon


they didn't like it because of the Pokemon dex cut.

Then Gamefreak decides its a good idea to make an excuse, saying cause muh good graphics and making the Pokemon models from scratch.

Turns out their graphics isn't even that great and dataminers found out their Pokémon 3D models were reused from their 3Ds games  Basically Gamefreak lied


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2019)

Addy said:


> did you see the fucking price for a 3ds game in israel? its just 10 bucks short from a full price switch new game :ggilfe
> i do live streams but not with PS4. not on twitch cause its a porn site. i do it on youtube but not much and i dont get stuff like superchats cause i am in israel
> 
> last live stream i did



wow you got 30k subs


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Nintendo never drops the prices of their games. Bunch of cheap mofos


even the used market in israel is the same full price


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> wow you got 30k subs


second channel has 7.6k subs XD


----------



## Trojan (Nov 17, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Got it on 14 November, a day before release


meh, I contacted the store yesterday, and according to him they should have it within 5-6 hours from the time
of this post. So, that's not too bad... 

I usually wait at least a whole month before getting the new pokemon games


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2019)

why cant sakura be this sexy?


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Ignition (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 17, 2019)

@fuff i noticed you bought 1 month big avi 

Elusive prizes coming out soon on late november. So I intend to buy the package. Thought I should share ... 

@Ignition


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> @fuff i noticed you bought 1 month big avi
> 
> Elusive prizes coming out soon on late november. So I intend to buy the package. Thought I should share ...
> 
> @Ignition


 I did

if I had known that I could have waited


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Ignition (Nov 17, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> @fuff i noticed you bought 1 month big avi
> 
> Elusive prizes coming out soon on late november. So I intend to buy the package. Thought I should share ...
> 
> @Ignition



Aw  
Should farm points again but nowadays im so lazy.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 17, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Aw
> Should farm points again but nowadays im so lazy.


there is still time


----------



## Addy (Nov 18, 2019)

@Zensuki @Hussain i tried going legit but both the used market and buying it new was just too fucking expensive. why the fuck should i spend over 300$ over old hardware and software


----------



## Trojan (Nov 18, 2019)

I just downloaded it yesterday


----------



## Addy (Nov 18, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I just downloaded it yesterday


i know the feels 

but i also downloaded x.


got my first Pokemon @fuff


----------



## Rai (Nov 18, 2019)

Addy x fuff is OTP better than SS and every pairing out there.


----------



## Addy (Nov 18, 2019)

@fuff @Hussain @Zensuki 
\


----------



## Zef (Nov 18, 2019)

I hear that the latest Pokemon game Sword & Shield is trash.


How does that make you feel @Hussain & @Haruka Katana ?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 18, 2019)

Zef said:


> I hear that the latest Pokemon game Sword & Shield is trash.
> 
> 
> How does that make you feel @Hussain & @Haruka Katana ?


How was last week's HxH chapter?


----------



## Addy (Nov 18, 2019)

Zef said:


> I hear that the latest Pokemon game Sword & Shield is trash.
> 
> 
> How does that make you feel @Hussain & @Haruka Katana ?


the same wya you felt when you read the salad gaiden manga


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 18, 2019)

Addy said:


> the same wya you felt when you read the salad gaiden manga



at least that was free


----------



## Milady (Nov 18, 2019)

ZzZzzz


----------



## fuff (Nov 18, 2019)

Addy said:


> i know the feels
> 
> but i also downloaded x.
> 
> ...


I don’t know if I should be honored or not loll


Addy said:


> @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki
> \


what a weak sasuke wannabe at the end


----------



## Ignition (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Nov 18, 2019)

Everyone: pokemon talks
Me: no comprendo


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 18, 2019)

Addy said:


> @fuff @Hussain @Zensuki
> \


what about me  Tag me too, i want to see your dumb pokemon journey 

fuff is male? 



Zef said:


> I hear that the latest Pokemon game Sword & Shield is trash.
> 
> 
> How does that make you feel @Hussain & @Haruka Katana ?


Tbh most just hop on the hate bandwagon because of the dex cut, that most just say its outright trash. And a lot of other stuff like Gamefreak lying.

The pokemon game has always been stagnant and barely improve. And only NOW after the dex cut, folks get a wake up call, and say its trash?? 

* Where the fuck are them when the letsgo eevee and pikachu came out? THAT GAME is the true trash, but everyone is blinded by pokemon bullshit go mechanics and MUH FIRST GEN to see it. Hell, even previous games like Sun and Moon arent that great. *

I'm mostly mad these hate group didnt come out sooner. Its a good thing since it gives gamefreak a wake up call that they suck and need to improve. I have a lot of pet peeves with the recent pokemon games myself...

Currently still playing sword and shield, i'll review the game when i beat elite four 



Zensuki said:


> MHA has fizzled out, whats he doing
> Tbh I can't think of any other action anime to work on.


MHA still going strong  Is what happened


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 18, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> MHA still going strong  Is what happened



Is it? I thought KnY was the new hot shounen show now


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 18, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Is it? I thought KnY was the new hot shounen show now


Along with MHA I suppose


----------



## Addy (Nov 19, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> what about me  Tag me too, i want to see your dumb pokemon journey
> 
> fuff is male?


dont worry. i am capturing pokemon and naming them based on you guys but @fuff is my wifu and this pokemon is a wifu according to my research 

fuff is a male wifu


----------



## Addy (Nov 19, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> at least that was free


so was the salt


----------



## Ignition (Nov 19, 2019)

I just caught up with BHA, looks like it's ending soon? 2 or 3 more arcs.


----------



## Ignition (Nov 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> I hear that the latest Pokemon game Sword & Shield is trash.
> 
> 
> How does that make you feel @Hussain & @Haruka Katana ?


I finished it yesterday. If I have something to complain about it's the fact that those games are waaaaay too damn short! 
I literally finished it within 15-17 hours of playtime... 

and then they cut way too many mechanics of the games that I don't think they left a replayability value


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 20, 2019)

I have yet to finish it, I'm taking my sweet time I guess


----------



## Platypus (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Nov 20, 2019)

Platypus said:


>



Platy you're so rude! Why must you point out these little things?! Geez!! Have some manners!!! I'm signing you up for finishing school!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 21, 2019)

Platypus said:


>


i said I was waiting for elusive prize sale 

Too lazy to change


----------



## Milady (Nov 21, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> i said I was waiting for elusive prize sale
> 
> Too lazy to change



Did you get all my points by now babe?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 21, 2019)

Milady said:


> Did you get all my points by now babe?


oh I did babe, thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Is it? I thought KnY was the new hot shounen show now




```
●鬼滅の刃
│ 初動 (日)│２週計｜３週計｜４週計｜５週計┃　　累計. (日数)┃発売日.│タイトル
│***圏外 (3)│******│******│******│******┃*,920,169 (1263)┃2016/06｜鬼滅の刃 1 ※初動16,966以下
│*16323 (4)│******│******│******│******┃*,892,120 (1201)┃2016/08｜鬼滅の刃 2
│*25967 (6)│******│******│******│******┃*,871,391 (1140)┃2016/10｜鬼滅の刃 3
│*21815 (3)│******│******│******│******┃*,855,115 (1109)┃2016/12｜鬼滅の刃 4
│*41476 (3)│*65822│******│******│******┃*,852,539 (*990)┃2017/03｜鬼滅の刃 5
│*65937 (6)│*84742│******│*94354│******┃*,852,679 (*937)┃2017/05｜鬼滅の刃 6
│*57083 (3)│*96527│******│******│124157┃*,872,530 (*836)┃2017/08｜鬼滅の刃 7
│*81312 (5)│109936│122681│******│135958┃*,876,804 (*777)┃2017/10｜鬼滅の刃 8
│*89077 (7)│110729│121640│130267│******┃*,867,800 (*714)┃2017/12｜鬼滅の刃 9
│*65861 (3)│118511│133976│******│152979┃*,859,852 (*626)┃2018/03｜鬼滅の刃 10
│113325 (7)│135313│146080│153976│******┃*,849,842 (*532)┃2018/06｜鬼滅の刃 11
│*64061 (3)│118990│138412│149158│156388┃*,843,132 (*472)┃2018/08｜鬼滅の刃 12
│*74425 (3)│129051│146318│157508│164072┃*,840,249 (*388)┃2018/11｜鬼滅の刃 13
│*78819 (3)│126981│145143│******│160110┃*,821,222 (*318)┃2019/01｜鬼滅の刃 14
│107041 (4)│159717│183206│198458│214609┃*,833,472 (*228)┃2019/04｜鬼滅の刃 15
│225102 (4)│302423│337978│357346│384400┃*,877,366 (*137)┃2019/07｜鬼滅の刃 16
│368502 (3)│530591│663662│734380│816168┃*,926,446 (**45)┃2019/10｜鬼滅の刃 17

│*51963 (4)│******│******│*69599│119215┃*,384,607 (*137)┃2019/07｜鬼滅の刃公式ファンブック 鬼殺隊見聞録
```


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> oh I did babe, thanks again


So, you were a fraud all along? 

is this the way you do it as well, @A Optimistic ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 21, 2019)

i got bored


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, you were a fraud all along?
> 
> is this the way you do it as well, @A Optimistic ?



??????????????


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 21, 2019)

Platypus said:


> ```
> ●鬼滅の刃
> │ 初動 (日)│２週計｜３週計｜４週計｜５週計┃　　累計. (日数)┃発売日.│タイトル
> │***圏外 (3)│******│******│******│******┃*,920,169 (1263)┃2016/06｜鬼滅の刃 1 ※初動16,966以下
> ...



Oh wow. So every volume just jumped from like 200k to 1 million 

Is bigger than MHA now as well


----------



## Platypus (Nov 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Oh wow. So every volume just jumped from like 200k to 1 million
> 
> Is bigger than MHA now as well


Amazing that the anime boosted it from being below Boruto to second* best-selling** ongoing WSJ manga, way past Haikyuu, MHA and TPN. 
*third if you count Hiatus x Hiatus
**as in: selling the most copies in 5 weeks upon a volume's release
KNY has already secured this year's Oricon no.1 spot.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 21, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Amazing that the anime boosted it from being below Boruto to second* best-selling** ongoing WSJ manga, way past Haikyuu, MHA and TPN.
> *third if you count Hiatus x Hiatus
> **as in: selling the most copies in 5 weeks upon a volume's release
> KNY has already secured this year's Oricon no.1 spot.



Biggest anime boost in oricon history right? Wish we could see what Naruto and OP's anime boost were. Or is Attack on Titan's boost still bigger?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Or is Attack on Titan's boost still bigger?


Probably but I'm not sure.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 22, 2019)

Rewatching the VOTE1 fight reminded me why I fuckin hate flashbacks. 

Jesus... half the entire thing is just one flashback after another. 

In fact... the unbearable amount of flashbacks this series has is one of my biggest gripes with it


----------



## Ignition (Nov 24, 2019)

*heavy sobbing*


----------



## Addy (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Addy (Nov 25, 2019)

@PikaCheeka is this MC relatable in the second page?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Platypus (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Zensuki (Nov 26, 2019)

@Platypus

Saw KnY was not enough to beat OP in yearly sales


----------



## Courier Six (Nov 26, 2019)

How did Kimetsu get so popular


----------



## Ignition (Nov 26, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> How did Kimetsu get so popular



Because Ufotable animated it.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 26, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> How did Kimetsu get so popular



Cause there aren't that many widely popular weekly manga


----------



## fuff (Nov 26, 2019)

I hope the day goes by quick, don’t want to be at work today -_-


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 27, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> @Platypus
> 
> Saw KnY was not enough to beat OP in yearly sales


What?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 27, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> What?


Shueisha: 
OP: 12 million
KNY: 10 million

Oricon:
OP: 10 million
KNY: 12 million


----------



## fuff (Nov 27, 2019)

Anybody planning to buy anything on Black Friday? We have Boxing Day here after Xmas but we also do Black Friday sales 


Yea I’m bored


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 27, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Shueisha:
> OP: 12 million
> KNY: 10 million
> 
> ...




Shueisha is likely the more accurate one, tho.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 27, 2019)

fuff said:


> Anybody planning to buy anything on Black Friday? We have Boxing Day here after Xmas but we also do Black Friday sales
> 
> 
> Yea I’m bored


*works on Black Friday, will wait for cyber Monday.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 27, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Shueisha:
> OP: 12 million
> KNY: 10 million
> 
> ...



Shueisha asshurt that OP got outsold


----------



## Ignition (Nov 27, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> What?



Dayum, about time.


----------



## Ignition (Nov 27, 2019)

Too bad KnY seems to be ending soon, it has a fairly linear plot compared to other shonen.


----------



## Ignition (Nov 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Nov 27, 2019)

@Yagami1211 
i will buy ns4 tomorrow finally after almost half a decade XD


----------



## fuff (Nov 27, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> *works on Black Friday, will wait for cyber Monday.


anything in mind to buy or just w/e is on sale?


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 27, 2019)

@pat pat do you have discord?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 27, 2019)

fuff said:


> anything in mind to buy or just w/e is on sale?


I'm very interested in new shirts and the Switch Lite.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> @pat pat do you have discord?


Of course 
Wanna add me ?


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Of course
> Wanna add me ?


Yes 
pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yes
> pm


Okay


----------



## fuff (Nov 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Of course
> Wanna add me ?





t0xeus said:


> Yes
> pm


New ship


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> @pat pat do you have discord?


What's that?


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 27, 2019)

fuff said:


> New ship


Me and pp are friends 



Wrecked Baloney said:


> What's that?


It's a communication platform

Like skype for an example

Would add you on there as well if you get it


----------



## pat pat (Nov 27, 2019)

fuff said:


> New ship


 shut up pervy


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 27, 2019)

I have a discord.

JJ Spencer[HASHTAG]#4342[/HASHTAG]


----------



## fuff (Nov 27, 2019)

I have discord as well with a very beautiful itachi+sasuke icon


----------



## Addy (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 28, 2019)

Indra said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


Happy turkeys day to you too!


----------



## Addy (Nov 28, 2019)

@Roman @Yagami1211 @Hussain @Zensuki @Haruka Katana 
to play some ninja storm!! 

sasuke chapter first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2019)

I hate Naruto games, they are so poorly made...


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 28, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Yagami1211
> i will buy ns4 tomorrow finally after almost half a decade XD





Addy said:


> @Roman @Yagami1211 @Hussain @Zensuki @Haruka Katana
> to play some ninja storm!!
> 
> sasuke chapter first.



Its a good game to play with friends. The singleplayer is fun but I didn't like how much hey changed the story. The last fight is great. Multiplayer has a broken netcode :/


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 28, 2019)

I also have discord 

Sarah674


----------



## Addy (Nov 28, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Its a good game to play with friends. The singleplayer is fun but I didn't like how much hey changed the story. The last fight is great. Multiplayer has a broken netcode :/


i dont dlay multiplayer.
i just lost 3 times against the stone ninja in the kakashi gaide  as minato. bitch is a chump. even rin was more useful  

@Hussain


----------



## Addy (Nov 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I hate Naruto games, they are so poorly made...


better than pokemon saord and shield


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2019)

Addy said:


> i dont dlay multiplayer.
> i just lost 3 times against the stone ninja in the kakashi gaide  as minato. bitch is a chump. even rin was more useful
> 
> @Hussain


it's not Minato's fault than you don't know how to play the game...


----------



## Addy (Nov 29, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's not Minato's fault than you don't know how to play the game...


is it? he got both arms cut off canonically


----------



## Platypus (Nov 29, 2019)

@Zensuki context?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 29, 2019)

Platypus said:


> @Zensuki context?


Bigger question is why are you reading last years twitter and where the hell did you find that from?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 29, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Bigger question is why are you reading last years twitter and where the hell did you find that from?


Morbid curiosity 

Twitter search > Boruto Zensuki


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 29, 2019)

Platypus said:


> @Zensuki context?



Bort fans now talking about me on their twitters


----------



## fuff (Nov 30, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Bort fans now talking about me on their twitters


UR FAMOUS! MAKE A YOUTUBE AND PROFIT


----------



## Indra (Nov 30, 2019)

Platypus said:


> @Zensuki context?


Reminds me of that dude who made an anti-NF tumblr


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 30, 2019)

Indra said:


> Reminds me of that dude who made an anti-NF tumblr


that guy has mental issues


----------



## fuff (Nov 30, 2019)

Indra said:


> Reminds me of that dude who made an anti-NF tumblr


voodoo?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2019)

I watched a new anime called Babylon expecting for some police crime thriller....

....I ended up getting thriller indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2019)

@Hussain fuck you minato


----------



## Trojan (Dec 1, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Hussain fuck you minato


.... I agree


----------



## Rai (Dec 1, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I watched a new anime called Babylon expecting for some police crime thriller....
> 
> ....I ended up getting thriller indeed



Even for HK who loves  it was too much


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> .... I agree




i forgot about that moment entirely from the manga


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2019)

Rai said:


> Even for HK who loves  it was too much


it was hardly brutal but the way its presented is gut wrenching


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2019)

@Hussain minato, you little bitch


----------



## Trojan (Dec 2, 2019)

Stop... 

no reason to open my wounds...


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Stop...
> 
> no reason to open my wounds...


sorry


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 2, 2019)

Addy said:


> better than pokemon saord and shield


Take that back loli boy


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Take that back loli boy


no 

and you know what? spyro she dragon remake is so much better than pokemon "shitty graphics and shield" 


How to beat SteamSale 
1- buy game.
2- beat game.
3- only buy new game when you beat old game.
4- less money spent = all games played = no "game backlog" that you will never play.

and speaking of which... SpyroTheDragon Finally, some time to relive my childhood


----------



## Ignition (Dec 2, 2019)

So hype but I still don't like u


----------



## Rai (Dec 2, 2019)

Messi won his Sixth Ballon D'Or!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Milady (Dec 2, 2019)

fuff said:


> voodoo?



When are they animating SS novel?


----------



## Milady (Dec 2, 2019)

Rai said:


> Messi won his Sixth Ballon D'Or!!!



wow Rai, that's a lot of balls..........


----------



## fuff (Dec 2, 2019)

Milady said:


> When are they animating SS novel?


no clue, if we hear anything from JF or anything I'll tag u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 3, 2019)

I've come to accept Messi is the best soccer player in the world. Ronaldo is a fantastic player but Messi is simply the best


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 3, 2019)

Gen 2 games the best


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 3, 2019)

Addy said:


> no
> 
> and you know what? spyro she dragon remake is so much better than pokemon "shitty graphics and shield"
> 
> ...


pokemon>Houkai 

Or more like hoekai


----------



## Milady (Dec 3, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Milady



It's me  What's good bruh?


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 3, 2019)

Milady said:


> It's me  What's good bruh?


Nothing much just visiting the NF fam


----------



## Milady (Dec 3, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Nothing much just visiting the NF fam



Same. Haven't been here in awhile. But whenever I drop by, you appear. Sasuga cherry kun


----------



## fuff (Dec 3, 2019)

Milady said:


> Same. Haven't been here in awhile. But whenever I drop by, you appear. Sasuga cherry kun


that means....cherry is ML dupe or ML is cherrys dupe...


----------



## Milady (Dec 3, 2019)

fuff said:


> that means....cherry is ML dupe or ML is cherrys dupe...



And so it begins


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 4, 2019)

Its my birthday today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Its my birthday today


happy bday!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 4, 2019)

Addy said:


> happy bday!!



It was my birthday last week.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Its my birthday today


Hbd


----------



## Xel (Dec 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Its my birthday today



Happy birthday


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 4, 2019)

Addy said:


> happy bday!!





Platypus said:


> Hbd





Xel said:


> Happy birthday


Thanks 

Long time no see Xel 



Yagami1211 said:


> It was my birthday last week.


happy belated birthday


----------



## Xel (Dec 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thanks
> 
> Long time no see Xel



Lol I lurk here all the time for Boruto memes but I don't have much to say.


----------



## fuff (Dec 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Its my birthday today



happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Its my birthday today


happy bday!!


----------



## Klue (Dec 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Its my birthday today



Happy Birthday Lady!!


----------



## Klue (Dec 4, 2019)

Klue said:


> Happy Birthday Lady!!



@Hussain you dirty slut!! How am I   for this post, you bitch!?!


----------



## Rai (Dec 4, 2019)

Klue said:


> @Hussain you dirty slut!! How am I   for this post, you bitch!?!



Because only  Hussain can gives HK his heart


----------



## Rai (Dec 4, 2019)

@Haruka Katana Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ignition (Dec 4, 2019)

@Haruka Katana


----------



## Indra (Dec 4, 2019)

@Haruka Katana Happy Birthday~!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 4, 2019)

Hussain said:


> happy bday!!






Ignition said:


> @Haruka Katana


wow you got them chinese moves Kappa


fuff said:


> happy birthday!!!!





Klue said:


> Happy Birthday Lady!!





Rai said:


> @Haruka Katana Happy Birthday!






Indra said:


> @Haruka Katana Happy Birthday~!


thanks everyone


----------



## Ignition (Dec 4, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> wow you got them chinese moves Kappa



tbh I just typed bday card in chinese using google translate  
no idea what it says ;D


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 4, 2019)

Ignition said:


> tbh I just typed bday card in chinese using google translate
> no idea what it says ;D


I know


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2019)

@Hussain a good woman knows her place


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I know


here is my gift


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 5, 2019)

@Haruka Katana 
I know I'm late but happy birthday.


----------



## Milady (Dec 5, 2019)

@Haruka Katana hope you enjoy the...salmon last night babe


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Milady (Dec 5, 2019)

Young sakura heals adult sasuke :blu


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 5, 2019)

Addy said:


> here is my gift
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


shush 



Courier Six said:


> @Haruka Katana
> I know I'm late but happy birthday.


thanks 


Milady said:


> @Haruka Katana hope you enjoy the...salmon last night babe


Salmon was goooood 



Milady said:


> Young sakura heals adult sasuke :blu


to think this would actually happen


----------



## Milady (Dec 5, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> to think this would actually happen



Filler sasuke sucks but filler sakura is awesome


----------



## fuff (Dec 5, 2019)

cant find the thread...but can someone make this bigger?
  so i can use it as my sig or something from that ep snow related


----------



## Addy (Dec 7, 2019)

@Zensuki why are uchiha girls such weak asd bitches? are we sure sasuke didn't fuck a hyuga instead and swapped the babies with salad?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 7, 2019)

Imgur ain't letting me upload images


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Imgur ain't letting me upload images


if you use mobile, you need to reload the page in the desktop version. 


fuff said:


> cant find the thread...but can someone make this bigger?
> so i can use it as my sig or something from that ep snow related


can i get the episode number? i will try to redo it 

its a webp file so none of my programs know what to do with it or just desplay it as a still image


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 8, 2019)

Addy said:


> if you use mobile, you need to reload the page in the desktop version.
> 
> can i get the episode number? i will try to redo it
> 
> its a webp file so none of my programs know what to do with it or just desplay it as a still image


If it helps you can  actualy convert webp files to different image format online


Then you'll get a GIF like this


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 8, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki why are uchiha girls such weak asd bitches? are we sure sasuke didn't fuck a hyuga instead and swapped the babies with salad?



Sarada is a good fighter in that game


----------



## fuff (Dec 8, 2019)

Addy said:


> if you use mobile, you need to reload the page in the desktop version.
> 
> can i get the episode number? i will try to redo it
> 
> its a webp file so none of my programs know what to do with it or just desplay it as a still image


thanks addy! the episode number is: 485


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Dec 10, 2019)

Wasn't attack on titan supposed to end this year? Why is it not over yet?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Wasn't attack on titan supposed to end this year? Why is it not over yet?


Idk but Annie is back.


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2019)

@fuff  here you go. pick which option you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 10, 2019)

Addy said:


> @fuff  here you go. pick which option you want


thank you so much addy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Rai (Dec 10, 2019)

@Milady DC movie 24 is out online did you watch it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 11, 2019)

fuff said:


>


Sasuke looks like he is 12


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 11, 2019)

fuff said:


>


This is gold.


----------



## Milady (Dec 11, 2019)

Rai said:


> @Milady DC movie 24 is out online did you watch it?



Ooo i will watch it soon!!


----------



## Milady (Dec 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Wasn't attack on titan supposed to end this year? Why is it not over yet?





Kuzehiko said:


> Idk but Annie is back.



Final season Fall 2020, isn't it?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 11, 2019)

Milady said:


> Final season Fall 2020, isn't it?


Yes, but I remember they were saying the manga ends this year... 
Which is obviously not true anymore... :V


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 11, 2019)

Milady said:


> Final season Fall 2020, isn't it?


I recall having read some interviews early this year that confirmed AoT manga wouldn't get past november but here we are lol. It probably got extended a bit but I am very sure it'll end anytime within the next 6 months or so...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Yes, but I remember they were saying the manga ends this year...
> Which is obviously not true anymore... :V


It'll end soon anyway as the final anime season is coming out in 2020 fall.


----------



## Milady (Dec 11, 2019)

Rai said:


> @Milady DC movie 24 is out online did you watch it?



Forgot to ask. Did you like the movie?


----------



## Ignition (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2019)

@Zensuki Kimetsu's new volume sold 950,671 copies in its first 5 days.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 12, 2019)

Platypus said:


> @Zensuki Kimetsu's new volume sold 950,671 copies in its first 5 days.



Damn its outdoing Naruto now


----------



## fuff (Dec 12, 2019)

Platypus said:


> @Zensuki Kimetsu's new volume sold 950,671 copies in its first 5 days.


Is the plot that good?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 12, 2019)

fuff said:


> Is the plot that good?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Blade (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Santoryu (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 14, 2019)

That's why I've always thought Burrito's true dad is Sauce.


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## fuff (Dec 14, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> That's why I've always thought Burrito's true dad is Sauce.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 14, 2019)

fuff said:


>


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2019)

@Blu-ray what do you think? hope for new digimon movie?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Dec 19, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Blu-ray what do you think? hope for new digimon movie?


omnimon is boring now 


since 02 is in the movie , i expect imperialdramon + omnimon MM new combo like always


----------



## Ignition (Dec 19, 2019)

Madara got outclassed


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> omnimon is boring now
> 
> 
> since 02 is in the movie , i expect imperialdramon + omnimon MM new combo like always


i want 02 kids 



Ignition said:


> Madara got outclassed


all madara had to do was drop a rock and 40k people died. your guy kills like 3 people


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Dec 20, 2019)

Addy said:


> i want 02 kids


I want tamers


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I want tamers


you want shit


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2019)

their design in the new movie makes me feel so old...


----------



## Milady (Dec 21, 2019)

Who else is in holiday mode


----------



## fuff (Dec 21, 2019)

Milady said:


> Who else is in holiday mode


I don’t really feel xmasy this year. But I’m planning on wrapping presents today. I still have some xmas shopping to do tho

what about you?


----------



## Ignition (Dec 21, 2019)

Milady said:


> Who else is in holiday mode



Don't have the energy for it tbh :c too much work.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 21, 2019)

you have to change that username because of the R Kelly reference


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Santoryu (Dec 21, 2019)

@Ignition


----------



## Milady (Dec 21, 2019)

fuff said:


> I don’t really feel xmasy this year. But I’m planning on wrapping presents today. I still have some xmas shopping to do tho
> 
> what about you?



aww. Watch some xmas movies to get into the spirit 

Having fun so far. Pretty festive this year for me! I have to go to work on the Dec 24th though....usually it's supposed to be a holiday but not this year for some reason.



Ignition said:


> Don't have the energy for it tbh :c too much work.



Stay stronk


----------



## fuff (Dec 21, 2019)

Milady said:


> aww. Watch some xmas movies to get into the spirit
> 
> Having fun so far. Pretty festive this year for me! I have to go to work on the Dec 24th though....usually it's supposed to be a holiday but not this year for some reason.
> 
> ...


same i have work that day too but i heard it might be early dismissal so i really hope so!


----------



## Milady (Dec 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> same i have work that day too but i heard it might be early dismissal so i really hope so!



I will be "working" on that day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> same i have work that day too but i heard it might be early dismissal so i really hope so!



i recommend 'knives out'

movie of the year


----------



## Milady (Dec 22, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> i recommend 'knives out'
> 
> movie of the year


I watched that. It was good


----------



## Milady (Dec 22, 2019)

I saw Star Wars too last night. It was fun but nothing too special.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> i recommend 'knives out'
> 
> movie of the year





Milady said:


> I watched that. It was good


Just watched it last week. Was good.

I always love me some murder mystery


----------



## Ignition (Dec 22, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> i recommend 'knives out'
> 
> movie of the year



I watched it yesterday, great movie !

Dat criticism about Trump politics


----------



## Milady (Dec 23, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just watched it last week. Was good.
> 
> I always love me some murder mystery



I LOVE murder mystery. But initially I got dragged to the theater because someone is a HUGEEE Chris Evans fan (not me).


----------



## Milady (Dec 23, 2019)

Not much going on today in the office. It's xmas' eve's eve. Time to spam NF


----------



## Milady (Dec 23, 2019)

I am "working"


----------



## fuff (Dec 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> Not much going on today in the office. It's xmas' eve's eve. Time to spam NF


it was pretty dead at my work too! I really hope they let us go early tmr~


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Milady (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## fuff (Dec 24, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Happy holidays everyone!


Same to you zenfail!!!

and everyone else


----------



## Milady (Dec 24, 2019)

Can't believe it's going ti be 2020. I've been chilling with you guys since 2014. Wishing all my NF Convo Fam a happy and healthy year to come

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 24, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Happy holidays everyone!



Thank you Zenfail for matching SS set with me   stay an awesome broh that you are. I haven't been able to go online in a while now but hoping to see you on there soon  Download UC4 pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 24, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just watched it last week. Was good.
> 
> I always love me some murder mystery



Forgot to mention Daniel Craig nailed the southern accent  

Happy Holidays!!!!! and sorry I couldn't send a card out this year, got busy . But know that you are my love and besto gurl forever


----------



## Milady (Dec 24, 2019)

So will the upper management let me get out of the office or what????? Fucking corporate life


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 24, 2019)

Milady said:


> Forgot to mention Daniel Craig nailed the southern accent
> 
> Happy Holidays!!!!! and sorry I couldn't send a card out this year, got busy . But know that you are my love and besto gurl forever


I don't know why he even have that accent 

Nah its fine,  As long as we stay happy forever,   Happy holidays btw!



Milady said:


> So will the upper management let me get out of the office or what????? Fucking corporate life


My french boss at 5:30 : Okay yall can leave early 
Me: bitch whats the point its only 30 minute difference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 24, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't know why he even have that accent
> 
> Nah its fine,  As long as we stay happy forever,   Happy holidays btw!
> 
> ...





For real, 30 min is nothing. Even an hour is nothing 

Time to eat. Xmas/New year is basically Thanksgiving#2


----------



## fuff (Dec 24, 2019)

Still no word from my office to leave early 

I don’t even wanna be here today


----------



## Milady (Dec 24, 2019)

fuff said:


> Still no word from my office to leave early
> 
> I don’t even wanna be here today



I got dismissed at 1pm! Hope you get to leave ASAP!


----------



## Rai (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy Holidays/ Merry Christmas everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 24, 2019)

Off at 2:00~

let the holidays begin!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Xmas everyone 
May y'll have a wonderful day!


----------



## Rai (Dec 24, 2019)

After almost 4 years of not using it my PS4 still works.


----------



## fuff (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Xmas (Its not quiet xmas yet but in case it is for any of you)~​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Dec 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Milady (Dec 24, 2019)

Rai said:


> After almost 4 years of not using it my PS4 still works.



You turned it back on finally?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 24, 2019)

PS5 coming out next year iirc.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry christmas and happy holidays


----------



## Milady (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Ignition (Dec 25, 2019)

Tfw I have to work in xmas.


----------



## Milady (Dec 25, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Tfw I have to work in xmas.



awww
 but you get $$$$$?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy holidays, everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone.

Busy right now but I'm still here sorta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Dec 25, 2019)

Milady said:


> awww
> but you get $$$$$?



Yes, with an increase $_$ 

Happy Holidays guys, this year was very quiet here but can't be helped, everyone is an adult.


----------



## fuff (Dec 25, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Yes, with an increase $_$
> 
> Happy Holidays guys, this year was very quiet here but can't be helped, everyone is an adult.


we havent even moved on from a summer bread to fall or winter lol thats how slow it was indeed!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 25, 2019)

Naruto DVD collection nearly complete

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2019)

Rai said:


> After almost 4 years of not using it my PS4 still works.



I'm not sure if I should buy the new Star Wars game. Have a ton of stuff to do.


----------



## Milady (Dec 25, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Yes, with an increase $_$
> 
> Happy Holidays guys, this year was very quiet here but can't be helped, everyone is an adult.



it was very loud here. Can't be helped, I'm not an adult


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 26, 2019)

We've been blessed convo fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2019)

Aye that stock is lit.


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2019)

@Zensuki 
after like a year of droping this game and forgetting about it, i finally finished it in the past few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki
> after like a year of droping this game and forgetting about it, i finally finished it in the past few days



The one with the guy with a Sasuke wig as the MC.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki
> after like a year of droping this game and forgetting about it, i finally finished it in the past few days



The end brings it around doesn't it. I actually really like FFXV at the end


----------



## Milady (Dec 27, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Zensuki
> after like a year of droping this game and forgetting about it, i finally finished it in the past few days



What did you think of the ending? I really liked it


----------



## Trojan (Dec 27, 2019)

Does anyone here have Tweetbot? 
I don't know why this shit only shows the last 2 hours of tweets only!


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> The one with the guy with a Sasuke wig as the MC.


yup, it only sasuke was as fun as he was or had mroe emotions


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2019)

Milady said:


> What did you think of the ending? I really liked it


i liked it too 

but wish there as an epilogue for the other 3 main characters. idk what their lives become like after the world returns back to normal especially with how much the prince means to them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> The end brings it around doesn't it. I actually really like FFXV at the end


indeed it does.

first final fantasy i played. wont play the others cause i dont lie turned based combat crap but this was cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Rai (Dec 29, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


>


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2019)

Morning everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 29, 2019)

Rai said:


>



I saw the latest conan movie. It was just ok. The murder mystery wasn't interesting but I like seeing Kaito Kid


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 29, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


>



I know you're itching to say something about FFXV


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 29, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I know you're itching to say something about FFXV


I dont wanna hurt your feelings


----------



## Milady (Dec 29, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I know you're itching to say something about FFXV





Haruka Katana said:


> I dont wanna hurt your feelings



Actually I replayed with the free updated version and got the bros episodes (on sale), and it was much much better than the Day 1 edition.

But still, the bros DLCs have no business being DLCs whatsoever. You need it to understand alot of things. 

And while we're here, I wanna shit on Square Enix some more. They are doing the same thing with KH3 like WTF  The ending was pretty much incomplete and will be explained in the DLC  I'm so fucking tired of this bullshit....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 30, 2019)

Milady said:


> Actually I replayed with the free updated version and got the bros episodes (on sale), and it was much much better than the Day 1 edition.
> 
> But still, the bros DLCs have no business being DLCs whatsoever. You need it to understand alot of things.
> 
> And while we're here, I wanna shit on Square Enix some more. They are doing the same thing with KH3 like WTF  The ending was pretty much incomplete and will be explained in the DLC  I'm so fucking tired of this bullshit....


Just classic SE. Doing shit they cant handle. The bros episodes cant save the incomplete story that is FFXV.

They're much better with those games that dont require high graphics, like Octopath and Bravely Default. Right now SE is ALWAYS too ambitious.

God help us with FF7. Lets hope its good. I heard the demo is coming out.


----------



## Milady (Dec 30, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just classic SE. Doing shit they cant handle. The bros episodes cant save the incomplete story that is FFXV.
> 
> They're much better with those games that dont require high graphics, like Octopath and Bravely Default. Right now SE is ALWAYS too ambitious.
> 
> God help us with FF7. Lets hope its good. I heard the demo is coming out.



The one thing I'm worried about FF7 is that it's coming out next year but KH3 just came out earlier this year. Normura is the director right? Don't you need at least 3 to 4 years to make a good game?  FFXV and even KH3 felt incomplete. I have very low expectations for FF7........


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 31, 2019)

Milady said:


> The one thing I'm worried about FF7 is that it's coming out next year but KH3 just came out earlier this year. Normura is the director right? Don't you need at least 3 to 4 years to make a good game?  FFXV and even KH3 felt incomplete. I have very low expectations for FF7........


with their capabilities not even 5+ years will help them  Their plannings are ridiculous

FF7 trailers seemed good but yeah, lower our expectations


----------



## Platypus (Dec 31, 2019)

What is this nerd talk?


----------



## Milady (Dec 31, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> with their capabilities not even 5+ years will help them  Their plannings are ridiculous
> 
> FF7 trailers seemed good but yeah, lower our expectations



I agree  But I don't want to say anymore shit because I don't want to hurt the fanbois feelings


----------



## Milady (Dec 31, 2019)

Platypus said:


> What is this nerd talk?



Weren't you the one who was always posting otaku stats?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 31, 2019)

Milady said:


> Weren't you the one who was always posting otaku stats?


Who? Me? You must be mistaking me for another platypus.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 31, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Who? Me? You must be mistaking me for another platypus.


There are no other Platypus


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 31, 2019)

Spending my new year eve in NF, by the way....


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 31, 2019)

Platypus said:


> What is this nerd talk?



Who's the nerd



Milady said:


> I agree  But I don't want to say anymore shit because I don't want to hurt the fanbois feelings



Who's the fanboi


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 31, 2019)

1 hour 30 minutes left...


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy new years folks


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Years everyone!!!! My convo bros 

  



Hope everyone had a Blast Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Dec 31, 2019)

happy new years everyone 
@Zensuki i bought it...... time to use cheat engine on it


----------



## Milady (Dec 31, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> There are no other Platypus







Haruka Katana said:


> Spending my new year eve in NF, by the way....



Always happy to have you here babe 



Zensuki said:


> Who's the fanboi



I don't want to hurt his feelings .


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone! May y'll have a great 2020! Wish you the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Years people. New decade at that. Hoping the best for all of your folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 31, 2019)

2020 will be the year for everyone! It's a good number


----------



## Rai (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 1, 2020)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 1, 2020)

Jibutters said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!



Welcome back bro, where have you been?


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Welcome back bro, where have you been?


Thanks Ava 

Life just got a little crazy for a while 

How's things been for you??


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 1, 2020)

Jibutters said:


> Thanks Ava
> 
> Life just got a little crazy for a while
> 
> How's things been for you??



Life has been good, will you be active once again?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Years everyone


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Life has been good, will you be active once again?


I want to be


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 1, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Happy New Years everyone



I saw that rep. Watch your mouth.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 1, 2020)

Jibutters said:


>



Been so long since I've seen you post that.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Been so long since I've seen you post that.


Has it been that long really??


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 1, 2020)

Jibutters said:


> Has it been that long really??



It has. I hope you've been making sure to pull out while you were gone, you don't want to end up having to make child support payments.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> It has. I hope you've been making sure to pull out while you were gone, you don't want to end up having to make child support payments.


The title remains intact


----------



## fuff (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year!


----------



## Platypus (Jan 1, 2020)

happy new year


----------



## Ignition (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year bros!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 1, 2020)

happy new year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 1, 2020)

I was in the Konoha leaf or whatever, and the last member posted shown is "ignored member"
I was confused to which member that post here that I have on ignore list 

I went on my ignore list to check and apparently I have "" in there 
since my memory in names and shit is not good  can someone reminds me who he is or if he had a different name before
or perhaps some incident between us happened in the past or whatever?  


I was almost sure that I only ever had one thing on my ignore list 
I don't know from where s/he came or when lol


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new Year convo fam!


----------



## Milady (Jan 1, 2020)

My first post in 2020

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Milady (Jan 1, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Happy new Year convo fam!



You can change the set now! Thanks Zen!


----------



## Trojan (Jan 1, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Happy new Year convo fam!


What's "unbelievable"?


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 1, 2020)

Hussain said:


> What's "unbelievable"?



Putting Courier on ignore


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 1, 2020)

Milady said:


> You can change the set now! Thanks Zen!



Still feels holidays-sy


----------



## Trojan (Jan 1, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Putting Courier on ignore


that's what I am saying, I don't remember having him on ignore list. lol 
I honestly don't remember if something happened or whatever....  

but then again, I don't remember him that well either...  
I guess the NBD damaged my brain severely...


----------



## fuff (Jan 1, 2020)

Hussain said:


> I was in the Konoha leaf or whatever, and the last member posted shown is "ignored member"
> I was confused to which member that post here that I have on ignore list
> 
> I went on my ignore list to check and apparently I have "" in there
> ...



its Rali but I don't know what beef you guys have/had


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 1, 2020)

Hussain betrayed a convo member. Unforgivable.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 1, 2020)

fuff said:


> its Rali but I don't know what beef you guys have/had


I don't remember any on top of my head either...  

the only things I remember that happen in this convo, in general, is either
1- that Islamophobic retard, altho I don't even have him on ignore list either

or

2- perhaps if someone were to spam the living fuck out of the convo 

Did he spam in an obnoxious way at one point?


----------



## fuff (Jan 1, 2020)

Hussain said:


> I don't remember any on top of my head either...
> 
> the only things I remember that happen in this convo, in general, is either
> 1- that Islamophobic retard, altho I don't even have him on ignore list either
> ...


No i dont think he ever really spammed unless it was the 4WEEKKS! thing that might have annoyed you? I dunno


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 1, 2020)

Lets put him on trial.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## fuff (Jan 1, 2020)

Hussain said:


>


Are ready to take him off the Ignore list? New year, new you?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 1, 2020)

fuff said:


> Are ready to take him off the Ignore list? New year, new you?


I did lol
I don't know why he was there in the first place. 

it wasn't too long when I checked my ignore-list and there was only one who is ignored as it supposed to be. 
I don't know how did Rali end up in there as well...


----------



## fuff (Jan 1, 2020)

Hussain said:


> I did lol
> I don't know why he was there in the first place.
> 
> it wasn't too long when I checked my ignore-list and there was only one who is ignored as it supposed to be.
> I don't know how did Rali end up in there as well...


maybe @Courier Six can bring in the missing information?

Could have been a political debate, I don't read those so...not a good source to say who said what, etc


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 1, 2020)

Is Rali still around? 
Haven't seen him post in a while actually.


----------



## Milady (Jan 1, 2020)

fuff said:


> Are ready to take him off the Ignore list? *New year, new you?*


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Jan 2, 2020)

I was in the Konoha leaf or whatever, and the last member posted shown is "ignored member"
I was confused to which member that post here that I have on ignore list 

I went on my ignore list to check and apparently I have "Hussain" in there 
since my memory in names and shit is not good  can someone reminds me who he is or if he had a different name before
or perhaps some incident between us happened in the past or whatever?  


I was almost sure that I only ever had one thing on my ignore list 
I don't know from where s/he came or when lol


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 2, 2020)

Since Hussain is on trial its okay to have him on the ignore list


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2020)

Are there two hussians  :


----------



## Milady (Jan 2, 2020)

Is Platy OK?


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 2, 2020)

@Platypus blink twice if you're okay


----------



## Milady (Jan 2, 2020)

But can Platypus blink?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Trojan (Jan 2, 2020)

the platypus laid too many eggs, and he is nursing his soon-to-hatch babies...  

I advise you to get them away from Zensuki as he is a bad influence, but it's up to you I suppose...
you are the father/mother after all...


----------



## Platypus (Jan 2, 2020)

Hussain said:


> the platypus laid too many eggs, and he is nursing his soon-to-hatch babies...
> 
> I advise you to get them away from Zensuki as he is a bad influence, but it's up to you I suppose...
> you are the father/mother after all...


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 2, 2020)

Platypus said:


>







Hussain said:


> the platypus laid too many eggs, and he is nursing his soon-to-hatch babies...
> 
> I advise you to get them away from Zensuki as he is a bad influence, but it's up to you I suppose...
> you are the father/mother after all...



You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can be used against you in court.


----------



## Milady (Jan 2, 2020)

Platypus said:


>



Platypus has evolved into Platypussycat!


----------



## Platypus (Jan 2, 2020)

Milady said:


> Platypus has evolved into Platypussycat!


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2020)

a new war might be on the horizon. Ain't that special..


----------



## fuff (Jan 3, 2020)

Hussain said:


> a new war might be on the horizon. Ain't that special..


With rali?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2020)

Hussain said:


> a new war might be on the horizon. Ain't that special..


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2020)

fuff said:


> With rali?


nah, the Americans killed a top Iranian commander in Iraq. That won't go well...


----------



## 123fire (Jan 3, 2020)

Y'ALL READY FOR WORLD WAR 3??????


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2020)

123fire said:


> Y'ALL READY FOR WORLD WAR 3??????


you should be the one who is more ready... 
Iran might decide to attack the Zionist from Lebanon after all...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 3, 2020)

dang we are only on day 3

chill world 

ain't nobody want to get involved with this US/Iran stuff 

you're on your own


----------



## 123fire (Jan 3, 2020)

2020: boruto manga adaptation
life : world war 3


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 3, 2020)

Ain't no one gunna start a war with America


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Ain't no one gunna start a war with America


They wont “start” it’s the United States that always takes care of the “starting” part


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 3, 2020)

Hussain said:


> They wont “start” it’s the United States that always takes care of the “starting” part



What I meant was it won't be a world war, and would be one sided.


----------



## fuff (Jan 3, 2020)

Didn’t North Korea say they will give a “surprise” to America on Xmas or something?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> What I meant was it won't be a world war, and would be one sided.


How do you know that? 
didn't the American get their asses kicked in Vietnam? 
and they are unable to win their 18-20 years old war in Afghanistan? 

It won't be as one-sided as you think it will... 
if it were to happen, of course...


----------



## King1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> would be one sided.


What on earth gave you the impression that if a war breaks out between Iran and the US it will be one sided?

US have participated in 3 major wars after WW2, and it went bad for the US in all of them. 

The Chinese were able to stalemate the US led coalition in the Korean War, even though the US had better weapons and technology 

The Vietnam war is self explanatory, they got their ass kicked 

The Afghanistan war is still not won in almost 18 years 

So based on these track record, it won’t be a one sided that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 3, 2020)

Hussain said:


> How do you know that?
> didn't the American get their asses kicked in Vietnam?
> and they are unable to win their 18-20 years old war in Afghanistan?
> 
> ...



Dude, America killed twice as many opposing Army personnel and 3 times the civilians 
There's a reason most Americans also oppose the Vietnam war, is was practically genocide. 

It will. America's military and economic power is too large for any single country to handle in traditional warfare.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Dude, America killed twice as many opposing Army personnel and 3 times the civilians
> There's a reason most Americans also oppose the Vietnam war, is was practically genocide.
> 
> It will. America's military and economic power is too large for any single country to handle in traditional warfare.



Wars between nations are not determined by how many people are killed.
Are you dumb or what... 

the Americans went to archive specific gaols, they got their ass kicked and couldn't achieve their intended goals.
Furthermore, those wars are costly, the Americans have like 20 trillion in debt and counting...

A war with Iran will include Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, and Yemen 
the oil prices will skyrocket, and you will be coming here bitching that you can't even move a car from its place...


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 3, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Wars between nations are not determined by how many people are killed.
> Are you dumb or what...



Winning a war can be completely arbitrary. The only thing that matters is who has lost the most as it has the biggest effect.

The US has always been the one dealing more damage than it ever taking. 



Hussain said:


> the Americans went to archive specific gaols, they got their ass kicked and couldn't achieve their intended goals.
> Furthermore, those wars are costly, the Americans have like 20 trillion in debt and counting...



I'm sure America is crying about it after they crippled Vietnam for a generation and continued their path as the biggest superpower in the world.

You have zero idea how debt works. US treasury bonds are pretty much the most sought after investment globally, because everyone knows US has the money to pay it back. They have a annual GDP of $20 trillion or so. 



Hussain said:


> A war with Iran will include Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, and Yemen
> the oil prices will skyrocket, and you will be coming here bitching that you can't even move a car from its place...



So? America can just pivot to another oil supplier (none of those countries contribute massive amounts to US oil imports, the hgihest being 7%), while placing sanctions on those countries and crippling their economies 

You seriously think Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen can come close to the economic power of America


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2020)

As for you Zensuki, your post is idiotic/shortsighted as per always...
(comes to no surprise really, you can't even comprehend that SS is a horrible pairing, let alone more complicated things )

So, we will leave it to the future and see how shit will unfold...


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2020)

Platypus said:


>



PLATY


----------



## 123fire (Jan 3, 2020)

these are getting cringy stop


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> PLATY


Qué?



123fire said:


> these are getting cringy stop


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2020)

I must say, the platypus's obsession does seem wierd...  
how did this even start?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2020)

Hussain said:


> I must say, the platypus's obsession does seem wierd...
> how did this even start?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2020)

Can people not put me ignore?  @Raiden


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2020)

It just worked for me @Platypus


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 3, 2020)

Ello everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2020)

Jibutters said:


> Ello everyone



Hey ji! Happy 2020.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Hey ji! Happy 2020.


Thanks man, same to you!!



How have you been??


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2020)

*-chan* 

you are wrong, and you should feel wrong. 

Thank you...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 4, 2020)

Hussain said:


> *-chan*
> 
> you are wrong, and you should feel wrong.
> 
> Thank you...


No u


----------



## Platypus (Jan 4, 2020)

@pat pat I haven't got the time to host watchalongs anymore + most convo bros from the old days haven't either. We're all living adult lives now. (except for @Hussain. his life consist of posting in Naruto Battledome)


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2020)

Platypus said:


> @pat pat I haven't got the time to host watchalongs anymore + most convo bros from the old days haven't either. We're all living adult lives now. (except for @Hussain. his life consist of posting in Naruto Battledome)


----------



## Platypus (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Platypus (Jan 4, 2020)

Nobody tell 123fire that sekibeing worked on MHA


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2020)

Sakura went back to being a -snip-. if they where in reverse, Sasuke would have actually smacked Sakura without any remorse. No wonder Karma got her so bad on BORT.

Also this is what I refer with "her obsession with sasuke made the fans hate her"
I do get that Sasuke looks totally hot & shiet here and hitting him would just continue the endless list of his misfortunes, but no need to kill Naruto for that. Was she afraid of a competition for gettin the Sauce?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2020)

^right thread?


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## pat pat (Jan 4, 2020)

Platypus said:


> @pat pat I haven't got the time to host watchalongs anymore + most convo bros from the old days haven't either. We're all living adult lives now. (except for @Hussain. his life consist of posting in Naruto Battledome)


----------



## Milady (Jan 4, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> Sakura went back to being a -snip-. if they where in reverse, Sasuke would have actually smacked Sakura without any remorse. No wonder Karma got her so bad on BORT.
> 
> Also this is what I refer with "her obsession with sasuke made the fans hate her"
> I do get that Sasuke looks totally hot & shiet here and hitting him would just continue the endless list of his misfortunes, but no need to kill Naruto for that. Was she afraid of a competition for gettin the Sauce?



It's already 2020.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2020)

Milady said:


> It's already 2020.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 6, 2020)

@Zensuki It won't end 



> 211919 1250151 鬼
> 171653 1315444 鬼8
> 170803 1308651 鬼7
> 166862 1300081 鬼9
> ...


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 6, 2020)

Platypus said:


> @Zensuki It won't end



WHat does it mean


----------



## fuff (Jan 6, 2020)

Boring day at work and it’s sucks even more because my only work friend decided to go back to school


----------



## Ignition (Jan 7, 2020)

Give me Sinnoh remake already


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 8, 2020)

Ignition said:


> Give me Sinnoh remake already


pokemon direct soon


----------



## 123fire (Jan 8, 2020)

what happened to @Indra . ?


----------



## Ignition (Jan 8, 2020)

@Hussain you don't want Sinnoh remake?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2020)

Ignition said:


> @Hussain you don't want Sinnoh remake?


I do, why do you ask?


----------



## Ignition (Jan 8, 2020)

Haruka Katana said:


> pokemon direct soon



No Sword & Shield 2 pls  gigantamax is lame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Jan 8, 2020)

Hussain said:


> I do, why do you ask?



Oh ok, well I guess the optimistic rating does make sense  

What are the chances they remake platinum tho.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2020)

Ignition said:


> Oh ok, well I guess the optimistic rating does make sense
> 
> What are the chances they remake platinum tho.


it was just a whim...  

- Even if they did, they will remove too many things, the excuses are as always
1- Kids those days are way too dumb for our pokemon games
2- people have short-attention-span and won't spend too much time on those games
when there are mobile games nowadays...


----------



## Ignition (Jan 8, 2020)

Hussain said:


> 1- Kids those days are way too dumb for our pokemon games
> 2- people have short-attention-span and won't spend too much time on those games



Yeah but remakes should be for us adults, and leave the cheesefest like SwSh for the dumb kids if they like wasting time instead of making something that feels complete.  

As for the other, add more post game content, can't be that hard.


----------



## fuff (Jan 8, 2020)

123fire said:


> what happened to @Indra . ?


It has been awhile since I have seen him last... @Indra get back in the convo bread


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 9, 2020)

Hussain said:


> it was just a whim...
> 
> - Even if they did, they will remove too many things, the excuses are as always
> 1- Kids those days are way too dumb for our pokemon games
> ...





Ignition said:


> Yeah but remakes should be for us adults, and leave the cheesefest like SwSh for the dumb kids if they like wasting time instead of making something that feels complete.
> 
> As for the other, add more post game content, can't be that hard.


The dumb ones are just GF


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2020)

congratulations! @Zensuki you finally did it!! 

Now, hopefully the separatists groups can take the extra step...


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 9, 2020)

Hussain said:


> congratulations! @Zensuki you finally did it!!
> 
> Now, hopefully the separatists groups can take the extra step...



Who's side are you on?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Who's side are you on?


On the Brexit side... 

Altho I felt a bit sorry for Jeremy Corbyn since he doesn't seem like he is so keen on supporting
the Zionist terrorist organization, but I felt like the Brexit is a more important thing to happen, even if johnson were a mere "Israeli" dog... 

As long as the Brexit happens, that all that matters... 

if Scotland or whatever is going to leave/try to leave the U.K after that happens, it's going to be ideal. 
let's see how things will develop from here...


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 9, 2020)

Hussain said:


> On the Brexit side...
> 
> Altho I felt a bit sorry for Jeremy Corbyn since he doesn't seem like he is so keen on supporting
> the Zionist terrorist organization, but I felt like the Brexit is a more important thing to happen, even if johnson were a mere "Israeli" dog...
> ...



Oh I see. You're another muslim that has a Jewish hate boner


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi 





Zensuki said:


> Oh I see. You're another muslim that has a Jewish hate boner


Zionist*

Although that is secondary, as u may know, the United Kingdom comes in 2nd place in sponsoring terrorism behind the United states directly

So, just hoping that weakening it might give a chance to the region to hold its breath for a second at least


----------



## Platypus (Jan 9, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Hi


Hi


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 9, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Although that is secondary, as u may know, the United Kingdom comes in 2nd place in sponsoring terrorism behind the United states directly


So both the US and UK are terrorist countries in your opinion?


----------



## Ignition (Jan 9, 2020)

No gen 4 remake  I like mystery dungeon but idk if I'd play it again.


----------



## Indra (Jan 9, 2020)

123fire said:


> what happened to @Indra . ?





fuff said:


> It has been awhile since I have seen him last... @Indra get back in the convo bread


Sorry I've been so busy, real life has just been killer.

I also met someone special, and that's taking a brunt of my free time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 9, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Although that is secondary, as u may know, the United Kingdom comes in 2nd place in sponsoring terrorism behind the United states directly



No 



Hussain said:


> So, just hoping that weakening it might give a chance to the region to hold its breath for a second at least



What region? The middle East? 



Good joke


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> So both the US and UK are terrorist countries in your opinion?


Yes. Altho it's not an opinion, it's a fact... 



Zensuki said:


> No


Yes. 


Zensuki said:


> What region? The middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> Good joke


Please enjoy your kick out...


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 10, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Please enjoy your kick out...



You think anyone here actually wants to live in the mess that is the Middle East 
That entire placed has been fucked for centuries, wars between colonies, states, religions and terrorist groups. Add to that their backwards law, corrupt dictatorships and laughable religious ideas and you realise why they are so behind in everything.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> You think anyone here actually wants to live in the mess that is the Middle East


Don't know what does this have to do with my reply.. 



Zensuki said:


> That entire placed has been fucked for centuries


Yes, western terrorism did so much damage. That's undeniable. 
 hence why the Brexit could potentially be a good thing...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Punished Kiba !


----------



## Milady (Jan 10, 2020)

Indra said:


> Sorry I've been so busy, real life has just been killer.
> 
> I also met someone special, and that's taking a brunt of my free time.



Yo tell me about it!!!!


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 10, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Yes. Altho it's not an opinion, it's a fact...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


>


Westerns, from what I know, don't think something is terrorism unless it happens to them.
But if they are doing it to others, then it's fine. 

So, your post comes to no surprise tbh...


----------



## Milady (Jan 10, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


>








Hussain said:


> Yes. Altho it's not an opinion, it's a fact...



So if US and UK are terrorists, what are Iraq, Iran, and Afghanistan to you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

Milady said:


> So if US and UK are terrorists, what are Iraq, Iran, and Afghanistan to you?


victims of western terrorism? 

you do realize that the Americans killed a million Iragis, right? The min amount of death you can find is 200 thousands 
and that your army used chemical weapons that people are still suffering from to this day, and hundreds if not thousands still get cancer because of those chemical weapons you used in the Iraq war (which btw, was only a lie the American created)

And that Iraq alone.

Meanwhile, the Americans are still whining and bitching about 9/11
So, what makes the death of around 3000 American terrorism, but killing 200,000 to 1,000,000 not terrorism in your opinion?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 10, 2020)

>>>


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

Platypus said:


> >>>


It's @Zensuki 's fault. I only congratulated him on getting out of the EU.... 
and he made it to this 


instead of thanking me, that's what I get...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

One last post in this regard, and will close with it... 
@Milady

explore this account for a bit..


it shows those "terrorist babies" and what the American army caused them to suffer from their White phosphorus usage... 
if that is not terrorism, I don't know what is...


----------



## Ignition (Jan 10, 2020)

New Season of Railgun just came out  best arc too.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

Ignition said:


> New Season of Railgun just came out  best arc too.


it's awful tbh...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 10, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Westerns, from what I know, don't think something is terrorism unless it happens to them.
> But if they are doing it to others, then it's fine.
> 
> So, your post comes to no surprise tbh...


Since when murdering a terrorist makes you a terrorist? Terrorists murder innocent people and western countries don't do that. We better off without terrorists.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Terrorists murder innocent people and western countries don't do that


Kazehiko-chan, you are blissfully ignorant...


----------



## fuff (Jan 10, 2020)

Indra said:


> Sorry I've been so busy, real life has just been killer.
> 
> I also met someone special, and that's taking a brunt of my free time.



OOOooo, its all good! just make sure you come in here and there just to say hi 



Milady said:


> Yo tell me about it!!!!



I second this!! DETAILS and dont skip anything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 10, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Kazehiko-chan, you are blissfully ignorant...


You love me the way I am.


----------



## Ignition (Jan 10, 2020)

Hussain said:


> it's awful tbh...



After watching, the animation is a bit weird and disproportionate  

Also shut it, you don't know about toaru series.


----------



## Ignition (Jan 10, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Since when murdering a terrorist makes you a terrorist? Terrorists murder innocent people and western countries don't do that. We better off without terrorists.



They funded ISIS didn't they


----------



## Trojan (Jan 10, 2020)

Ignition said:


> Also shut it, you don't know about toaru series.


I don't, I was judging based on the fact that you liked it...


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 10, 2020)

Hussain said:


> I don't, I was judging based on the fact that you liked it...


Never change Hussain


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 10, 2020)

Ignition said:


> They funded ISIS didn't they


I don't buy that.
It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Milady (Jan 10, 2020)

Hussain 
I can't 

You have to be careful with where you get your information from. Twitter is not a good place, for instance.
I recommend you to read this book called "I am Malala: The girl who fought for Education and was shot by the Taliban", which gives a good insight into who the "terrorists" are. 
I read it  Although it took place in Pakistan. Also I don't know if you are allowed to read these kind of books where you're r from so my apologies in advance.

And lastly, babies born with defects could have been caused by toxic chemicals from local factories, nuclear plants, etc. Could also be happening in areas with less or no access to clean drinking water.
This was the case in the US which happened more than once. Nuclear plants were leaking toxic waste into the water facility on purpose which caused kids in that town to develop all sorts of illnesses including cancer.

Anyways, twitter and facebook aren't your source of news.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 10, 2020)

Hussain said:


> Yes, western terrorism did so much damage. That's undeniable.



Colonialism and its only a part of the problem.

Most of the problem from the Middle East is caused by their own: religious fights, corrupt governments, terrorist organisations wanting power and military wanting power. 

Imagine being so insecure that you can't admit that 



Hussain said:


> hence why the Brexit could potentially be a good thing...



Literally will have zero effect on the issue. 



Hussain said:


> victims of western terrorism?



 

Right, the asshurt war between Shia and Sunni, Jews and Muslims, corruption in governments like Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, all states sponsoring terrorists like Al quaeda, Taliban, Hezbullah, ISIS, is all the West's fault 

Grow up Hussain.



Kuzehiko said:


> Since when murdering a terrorist makes you a terrorist? Terrorists murder innocent people and western countries don't do that. We better off without terrorists.



Hussain is only partly correct. Countries like US, Russia and pre war colonies split the Middle East up and backed numerous "wars" for personal gain.

However Hussain is too deluded to acknowledge how the rest of the blame lands on the people of that region and its governments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Jan 11, 2020)

So just to make it simple for Hussain:

Yes, the US got involved in numerous "conflicts" with the Middle East for personal gain. Mostly for oil reserve. They consistently avoided using the term "war" even till today cuz it makes them sound innocent 
1) President George Bush attack on Iraq in 1991 to protect Kuwait. This one we know it was for controlling the region for personal gain (oil).
2) His son President George W. Bush (RIP name creativity) invaded Iraq after 9/11. The excuse was for possession of "nuclear weapon" but we know it never existed. Pretty sure we just wanted to control the region. RIP taxpayer money. 

Yes, we have our own oil reserve but we are saving it for ourselves (in Texas). Once we exhaust outside resources, we'll produce and sell our own oil and become rich as fuck .

So yes, the US is one greedy friend.


But No, the US and the UK are not terrorists. We do not murder the innocent. We do not oppress women's rights. We don't spread our believes through fears, such as suicide bombings.

In fact, we are not allowed to torture captured terrorists for interrogation purposes. The CIA was caught and condemned for doing this secretly. 
Torturing prisoners is now against the law.

If anything, the US is partially at fault for liberating some Middle Eastern countries such as Iraq, only to leave them behind to pick up the mess. In the case of Iraq, they don't really know how to govern via democracy. It has never really existed there to begin with. This chance once again gives rise to the terrorists group who are able to rule many regions through terror and fear. Only partially at fault because there is a lot of corruption and internal conflicts as well, something that Iraq needs to resolve themselves.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Punished Kiba !



Thanks


----------



## fuff (Jan 11, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> Thanks


happy birthday!!!


----------



## Ignition (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Ignition (Jan 11, 2020)

New Touhou manga with a new girl with a whale hat, so cooool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jan 11, 2020)

Ignition said:


> New Touhou manga with a new girl with a whale hat, so cooool


her hat looks cool but she looks like everyone else from the game/series


----------



## Ignition (Jan 12, 2020)

fuff said:


> her hat looks cool but she looks like everyone else from the game/series



She looks like Yuyuko, but I love her hat and apron


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2020)

@SoulFire! @Yagami1211 @Artist  seems the japanese folks are gettin into somethin interestin.
Too bad I cant translate this


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 12, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> @SoulFire! @Yagami1211 @Artist  seems the japanese folks are gettin into somethin interestin.
> Too bad I cant translate this


A delayed Xmas gift for you!  And happy new year, WaterBoy!!


----------



## Ignition (Jan 13, 2020)

I see a sharingan


----------



## fuff (Jan 14, 2020)

why is this still holiday themed 



also why is this convo bread about summer still


----------



## MShadows (Jan 14, 2020)

fuff said:


> why is this still holiday themed
> 
> 
> 
> also why is this convo bread about summer still


IIRC, Convo threads are closed when they reach 2000 posts and a new one is made. 

This one is way over 3000 posts.


----------



## Rai (Jan 14, 2020)

Closing this thread.

New convo:


----------

